# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο Πειραιά - History of Piraeus >  Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού του Πειραιά [Historic Photos of Piraeus port]

## Apostolos

Ξεκινάω αυτό το θέμα με αφορμή την φώτο του φίλου Espreso Venezia με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά! Εδώ θα βάζουμε τις φώτο μας απο τα λιμάνια που περπατώντας βλέπαμε τα υπέροχα πλοία και ταξιδεύαμε μαζί τους... Τότε που το λευκό δέν ήταν κίτσ...
Εδώ απο ΑΡ βλέπουμε Γκολντεν Βεργίνα, Λα Πάλμα, Νήσος Χίος, Ιπποκράτης, Σουπερφερυ 2, Παναγία Τήνου 2, Δημητρούλα (πρώτη ημέρα της στον Πειραιά)
Picture 023.jpg

Αρχές Μαρτίου 1997

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Είναι μια φωτογραφία με κάποια ιστορική αξία, καθώς τραβήχτηκε 3-4 ημέρες πριν να ξεσπάσει η φωτιά στο "Λέρος". Όπως θυμόμαστε, δίπλα του ήταν το "Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή" που γλύτωσε στο παρά ένα να περάσει η φωτιά και σε αυτό. Εδώ διακρίνοντα τα πλοία "Λέρος", "Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή", "Δημητρούλα" και "Σούπερ Ναϊάς".

Λέρος - Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νοιώθεις ξάφνου πως γέρασες όταν φωτογραφίες σου μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν πια ως ...ιστορικές.  :Sad: 

Τρεις ιστορικές (πλέον) φωτογραφίες *του Περαία μου* 21 χρόνια πίσω, που θα μπορούσαν να ήταν και μία.
Και ίσως κάποτε βρω λίγο χρόνο να καθήσω στο Photoshop να τις ενώσω.

*''Μα όσο κι αν ψάξω δεν βρίσκω άλλο λιμάνι τρελλό να μ' έχει κάνει όσο ΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ...''*

PIREAS_1.jpg


PIREAS_2.jpg


PIREAS_3.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να σας ευχαριστήσω πραγματικά για τις φώτο που ανεβάζετε.
Θα ήθελα να έβλεπα το αγαπημένο μου λιμάνι την Ραφήνα με τα ΧρυσΉ 'Αμμος δεμένα χΡΥΣΉ Αυγή, Αννα Λ, Αννη IONIAN SUN ΑΤΛΑΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ ΔΗΛΟΣ Κ.Ο.Κ.

----------


## Apostolos

Μία φοβερή στιγμή! Τα αδελφά Κίγκ Μίνος & Ν. Καζατζάκης δίπλα δίπλα μαζί με το Πρέβελής που άλλαζε σηνιάλα και το Βενιζέλος! Ήταν Οκτώβριος του 2000.....

Picture 271.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν τα "200αρια" ήταν γεμάτα ζωή και όμορφα βαπόρια! Τραβηγμένη απο την πλώρη του ΡΟΔΟΣ και ξεκινάμε....ΚΑΝΤΙΑ, ΠΑΤΜΟΣ, ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΝΑΙΑΣ, ΙΑΛΙΣΣΟΣ, ΝΙΚΟΛΑΣ, ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ, ΓΟΥΟΡΛΝΤ ΡΕΝΑΙΣΑΝΣ, VICTORIA....

Picture 272.jpg

Φθινόπωρο του 1999

----------


## Ellinis

Και μια παλιότερη φωτο του Πειραιά, από αριστερά το Regina Prima του Χανδρή, το Franca C. (νύν Doulos) και το Andrea C. της Costa ενώ αναχωρεί ένα σοβιετικό αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων.
Στο βάθος δεξιά μήπως είναι το ΦΟΙΒΟΣ?

Image1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και μία ποιό σύγχρονη version του μεγάλου λιμανιού!
Picture 273.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

καλό θα ήταν να ξέρουμε και χρονολογίες.

----------


## Apostolos

Η τελευταία μου είναι τραβηγμένη στις 1/4/1997 μιάς που κατα τύχη είμουν στο λιμάνι και έβγαζα φώτο! Το ¶γιος Ραφαήλ βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης που είχε ανοιχτα του Κάβο Ντόρο και κάπου πίσω απο την Πειραϊκη ερχόταν το Σαπφώ! Στις προηγούμενες μου φώτο που δέν έχω γράψει θα κάνω edit και θα επανορθώσω όπου δέν εχω γράψει

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Και μια παλιότερη φωτο του Πειραιά, από αριστερά το Regina Prima του Χανδρή, το Franca C. (νύν Doulos) και το Andrea C. της Costa ενώ αναχωρεί ένα σοβιετικό αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων.
> Στο βάθος δεξιά μήπως είναι το ΦΟΙΒΟΣ?
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 884



Lurline (Ellinis), πριν απαντησω, εκανα ενα ψαξιμο στο νετ. Λοιπον, το Regina Prima μετονομαστηκε ετσι το 1973 (απο Regina σκετο). Αρα, πιστευω οτι αυτο στο βαθος ειναι ο ΦΟΙΒΟΣ, μετεπειτα το γνωστο μας ΠΑΡΟΣ (Κατασκευης 1973). Το FRANCA C & το AΝDREA C, ειχαν αυτα τα ονοματα απο το 1952 και το 1948 αντιστοιχα (Το ANDREA μαλιστα, το 1948 μετασκευαστηκε απο φορτηγο σε επιβατηγο). Οσο για το ρωσικο πλοιο φατσα καρτα στο λιμανι, πρεπει να ειναι ενα απο τη σειρα ΜΙΚΗAIL KALININ (μαλλον το LITVA λογω μικρου ονοματος). Δεν ξερω αν καταφερα κατι....

----------


## Ellinis

Kαλά τα κατάφερες, και αν προσθέσεις οτι το Franca C πουλήθηκε το 1977 τότε περιορίζουμε το χρονικό "παράθυρο" που τραβήχτηκε η φωτο το 1973-77.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Στο Μiramare, λεει οτι πουληθηκε το 1978. Παντως, εγω πιστευω οτι η φωτο ειναι μεχρι το 1976, που το Φοιβος μετονομαστηκε σε Χρυσοβαλαντου (εκτος αν αυτο εμεινε μονο στα χαρτια...)

----------


## Ellinis

Mετανομάστηκε σε Χρυσοβαλάντου και άλλαξε χρώματα και σινιάλα, από αυτά στη φώτο του Πειραιά σε αυτά εδώ

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Αρα το περιοριζουμε στα 3 χρονια 1973-1976!! Τελεια!

----------


## xara

Το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ του Χανδρή στον Πειραιά, δεκαετία του ΄60. Στο βάθος το ΠΑΤΡΑ του Ευθυμιάδη και το ΙΣΘΜΙΑ της HML.

Πειραιάς, δεκαετία 70.
Τα δυο πλοία μπροστα, ειναι τα Syria η Al Gazayer, που εκανε τη γραμμή Ελλάδα-Αίγυπτος, της United Arab Maritime και το Apollon XI της Ηπειρωτικής.
Στο βάθος ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ (ex- MARIA GORTHON), και ΜΙΝΩΣ (ex- SOYA MARGARETA), του Ευθυμιάδη.

Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στις αρχές του προηγούμενου αιώνα.
Το μεγάλο πλοίο ειναι το Moltke, της εταιρείας HAPAG, που εκανε το δρομολόγιο Γένοβα-Πειραιάς.




Πηγή: http://www.simplonpc.co.uk
__________________

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Με αφορμή τα παλιά βίντεο να προσθέσω ότι στο Ιστορικό Ψηφιακό Αρχείο της ΕΡΤ στη διέυθυνση http://www.ert-archives.gr/ μπορεί κάποιος να δει φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο του Πέτρου Πουλίδη από λιμάνια της Ελλάδας κυρίως του Πειραιά τραβηγμένες σε ένα διαστημα από το 1910 μέχρι το 1929 μιλάμε για φωτογραφίες σαν αυτή παρακάτω (μήπως ξέρει κανέις ποιό πλοίο είναι :Wink: :

(Η φωτογραφία απαγορεύεται να χρησιμοποιηθεί για εμπορικούς σκοπούς είναι εδώ για λόγους πληροφόρησης)

Επίσης εντόπισα ένα πολύ ωραίο αφίερωμα από την εκπομπή "Παρασκήνιο" με θέμα ΙΣΤΟΡΙΕΣ ΒΑΤΣΙΜΑΝΗΔΩΝ (βάλτε βατσιμάνης στην επιλογή αναζήτηση και θα το βγάλει)

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά το Βίντεο είναι όλα τα λευτά...
On board Egnatia!!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Στο ίδιο λινκ για τους φίλους πάσαν μεταφορικού μέσου βάλτε "ΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΙΩΝΑ"

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πριν από καμιά δεκαετία στον Πειραιά. 
"Εξπρές Ερμής", Εξπρές Απόλλων", "Golden Vergina", "Μήλος Εξπρές", "¶νεμος" και στο βάθος ο "Πήγασος".

ΠΛΩΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΑΙΑΣ Ι.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ποιά πλώρη να διαλέξεις ώς ομορφότερη????? Εγώ τις ψηφίζω όλλες!

----------


## Ellinis

Και να ολόκληρη η φωτο από τα μέσα του 1987, με ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ, ΠΑΛΟΜΑ, ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ, ΡΟΜΑΝΖΑ, ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗ, COUNTESS M., SOL PHRYNE.

untitled19.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aσχετο, αλλα ποτε μετασκευαστηκε το Countess M?

----------


## Ellinis

Noμίζω οτι με το που ήρθε στην Ελλάδα, δηλαδή το 1987/88.

----------


## Ellinis

Δύο φωτογραφίες του Πειραιά από διαφορετικές γωνίες, την ίδια ημέρα. Υπάρχει και τρίτη λήψη που έχει ανεβάσει η xara εδώ.

Στην πρώτη διακρίνονται από αριστερά προς δεξιά τα ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ, ΟΡΦΕΥΣ ή ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11, ALGASAYER ή το αδελφάκι του SYRIA, το STELLA MARIS II, το CYNTHIA το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ και ένα άγνωστο κόκκινο πλοίο.

Στη δεύτερη φαίνονται επίσης τα ΟΡΙΩΝ και Αquarius και τα FRANCA C. και το FIESTA (ex-Carina).

pireuas4.jpg

pireuas1.jpg

Πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένες το 1972/73 μιας και συνηπάρχουν το Αquarius και το Cynthia.

Θα ανεβάσω και κοντινά από το άγνωστο κόκκινο πλοίο στο θέμα Ιστορικό παιχνίδι αναγνώρισης πλοίων μήπως κάποιος το αναγνωρίσει.

----------


## Apostolos

Απο τις "αρχαίες" άς πάμε να δούμε μία πολύ όμορφη στιγμή τραβηγμένη απο την πλώρη του Ρόδος τον Άυγουστο του 1999....
Picture 293.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν είμουν παιδί υπήρχαν κάποιες εικόνες απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά χαμένες.... Αναμνήσεις ενώς πορτοκαλί πλοίου και ενός Λήμνος.... Τότε που τα βαπόρια σφύριζαν και κάθε τους άφιξη είχε νόημα και ουσία... Τώρα πάμε και ερχόμαστε με κατεβασμένο το κεφάλι, αφήνοντας  πίσω μας γυαλιστερούς καταπέλτες με ξενικά γράμματα...
Picture 299.jpg
Φώτο Π. Λελέκης

----------


## mastrokostas

> Όταν είμουν παιδί υπήρχαν κάποιες εικόνες απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά χαμένες.... Αναμνήσεις ενώς πορτοκαλί πλοίου και ενός Λήμνος.... Τότε που τα βαπόρια σφύριζαν και κάθε τους άφιξη είχε νόημα και ουσία... Τώρα πάμε και ερχόμαστε με κατεβασμένο το κεφάλι, αφήνοντας πίσω μας γυαλιστερούς καταπέλτες με ξενικά γράμματα...
> Picture 299.jpg
> Φώτο Π. Λελέκης


Το πορτοκαλί ποιο είναι το Νάξος η το Πάρος ?

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Το πορτοκαλί ποιο είναι το Νάξος η το Πάρος ?


To Νάξος στην τσιμινιέρα έχει την ΝΑΞΟ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Όταν είμουν παιδί υπήρχαν κάποιες εικόνες απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά χαμένες.... Αναμνήσεις ενώς πορτοκαλί πλοίου και ενός Λήμνος.... Τότε που τα βαπόρια σφύριζαν και κάθε τους άφιξη είχε νόημα και ουσία... Τώρα πάμε και ερχόμαστε με κατεβασμένο το κεφάλι, αφήνοντας πίσω μας γυαλιστερούς καταπέλτες με ξενικά γράμματα...
> Picture 299.jpg
> Φώτο Π. Λελέκης


Ευχαριστούμε πραγματικά τον κ. Λελέκη για το μοναδικο του φωτογραφικό υλικό !!!

----------


## geogre222

pragmatika o K. l
LELEKIS aksizei ta sinxaritiria olon pou mirazete me olous edo to fotografiko tou arxeio kai kanei emas tous mikroterous na blepoume kai na mathenoume



> Ευχαριστούμε πραγματικά τον κ. Λελέκη για το μοναδικο του φωτογραφικό υλικό !!!

----------


## Ellinis

Κάποια στιγμή το 1987 το λιμάνι φωτογραφήθηκε από διάφορες οπτικές γωνίες. Μία ανεβάσαμε εδώ, μια άλλη εδώ και τώρα η τρίτη οπτική γωνία.
Φαίνονται πιο κοντά τα Θιάκι, Εξπρές, Πορτοκαλής Ήλιος και Κυκλαδες. Κατόπιν Κύδων, Κάμιρος, Ολυμπία, Ionian Sun, Παλόμα, και Silver Paloma.

Και ένα κουίζ: ποιός θα βρεί την ταυτότητα του πλοίου που είναι δεμένο δίπλα στον ΟΛΠ? 
untitled1.jpg

Και για να βοηθήσω, η πλώρη του φαίνεται εδώ πίσω από την πρύμνη του Betsy Ross.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Διπλα στο Καμιρος ειναι και το Ιαλυσακι! Μην ξεχνιομαστε! ;-Ρ

----------


## Ellinis

> Και ένα κουίζ: ποιός θα βρεί την ταυτότητα του πλοίου που είναι δεμένο δίπλα στον ΟΛΠ? 
> Και για να βοηθήσω, η πλώρη του φαίνεται εδώ πίσω από την πρύμνη του Betsy Ross.


Aφού δεν βλέπω να το βρίσκει κανείς θα το μαρτυρήσω, είναι το Ιnfante dom Henrique που μόλις έχει φτασει στον Πειραιά μετα από 10 χρόνια στατικής χρήσης ως ξενοδοχείο στην Πορτογαλλία. Έμεινε δυο χρόνια στο Πέραμα οπου μετασκευάστηκε στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο Vasco da Gama.

----------


## 2nd mate

Πειραιας 1993 και οι θεσεις των κρητικων πλοιων απο τα οποια μονο το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ συνεχιζει.
Port of piraeus.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καταπληκτικη φωτογραγια.Αλπα να ρωτησω τοτε το Κνωσσος που πηγαινε;Γιατι εχοντας τον Καζαντζακη διπλα μαλλον δεν θα πηγαινε Ηρακλειο.

----------


## nautikos

> Καταπληκτικη φωτογραγια.Αλπα να ρωτησω τοτε το Κνωσσος που πηγαινε;Γιατι εχοντας τον Καζαντζακη διπλα μαλλον δεν θα πηγαινε Ηρακλειο.


Αν δεν κανω λαθος πηγαινε Σουδα.

----------


## Apostolos

Μία εκπληκτική φώτο του Παντελεήμονα Λελέκη... Παλόμα και Ρομίλντα (νυν Αγιος Γεώργιος) στα 200αρια....
ROMILDA & PALOMA.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αναμένω αναγνώριση και ημερομηνία!!!!!
PIRAEUS.jpg
Φώτο: Π. Λελέκης

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Azur-Romantica-Silver Paloma-Αγιος Ραφαηλ-Αλκαιος-Επτανησος/ Δηλος-Κρητη-Εl Greco-Φαιστος/ Κνωσος-Ν. Καζαντζακης. Μετα το 1989 που ηρθε ο Ραφαηλ Ελλαδα. Δεν ξερω ποτε μετασκευαστηκε ο El Greco ομως... Kαι κατι αλλο. Αφου το πλοιο στην πλωρη του Azur γραφει ROMANTICA, ειναι μετα το 1991, διοτι μεχρι το 1991, λεγοταν Romanza!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια εκτίμηση.
Η επάνω φωτογραφία με το "Ρομίλντα" και το "Παλόμα" πρέπει να είναι του 1992, αφού μετά το "Ρομίλντα" πέρασε στον Βεντούρη. Η από κάτω πρέπει να είναι της ίδιας εποχής (ή και της ίδια ημέρας).

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Λιμάνι του Πειραιά, κάπου στα 1996 ή στα 1997.
Το "Επτάνησος" σε όλο του το μεγαλείο. Πιο δίπλα το "Νταλιάνα", το "Νικόλας Α", το "Ιαλυσσός" και το "Σούπερ Ναϊάς".

Πειραιάς ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από τις ωραιότερες φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού του Πειραιά είναι οι δύο παρακάτω, οι οποίες φυσικά είναι μία φωτογρταφία. Καλό θα ήταν ο Espresso Venezia να τις ένωνε σε μία.
Δημοσιεύτηκαν στο υπέροχο "ΑΡΓΩ" τον Ιούλιο του 1999 (τεύχος: 403).
Η λεζάντα έγραφε: Μέσα δεκαετίας του '50. Τα τέσσερα ακτοπλοϊκά των ιταλικών επανορθώσεων στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Από αριστερά το "Μιαούλης", πίσω του το "Γεώργιος Ποταμιάνος" ("Κολοκοτρώνης"), στο μέσον το "Καραϊσκάκης" και δεξιά το "Κανάρης".
Φυσικά, η λεζάντα αναφέρεται στην ενιαία φωτογραφία.
Νομίζω ότι είναι τα τέσσερα ωραιότερα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν ποτέ στα νησιά μας. Από αυτά, αυτό που έφυγε τελευταίο από την ακτοπλοΐα μας ήταν το "Μιαούλης", που ταξίδεψε μέχρι το 1985 με εκείνον τον απίθανο Κεφαλλονίτη πλοίαρχό του (νομίζω ότι το όνομά του ήταν Παπαδάτος).

Λιμάνι Πειραιά Ι.jpg

Λιμάνι Πειραιά ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Πραγματικα Ιστορικες

----------


## caterina75

Ιδού:

----------


## Baggeliq

PEIRAIAS 1966

file.php.jpg

----------


## Nautikos II

Αστερι η φωτο!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Όμορφα σκαριά που τώρα στη θέση τους υπάρχουν ΜΟΝΟ ταχύπλοα...
Image52.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Όταν ο Πειραιάς φάνταζε ποιό όμορφος, ποιό πράσινος απο σήμερα...

Piraeus.jpg

----------


## xara

Eπίσης και τα αξέχαστα λεωφορεία του ΚΤΕΛ, SCANIA και τα πρωτοποριακά για την εποχή, ημιαυτόματα LAYLAND

----------


## karystos

Μια παλιά φωτογραφία με το ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ να εισέρχεται παραπλέοντας το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΚΕΝΤΕΡΗΣ.
MAKEDON-KENTERHS.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια παλιά εικόνα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Χειμώνας του 1995 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.
"Σάμαινα" - "Παναγία Τήνου 2", "Εξπρές Ολύμπια", "Άγιος Ραφαήλ" και στο βάθος τα κρητικά ("Άπτερα", "King Minos" ή "Νίκος Καζαντζάκης", "Κάντια" ή "Ρέθυμνο").
Νομίζω ότι είναι καλή για σύγκριση με τις σημερινές εικόνες. Από όλα τα παραπάνω το μόνο που μας έχει απομείνει είναι το πρώην Βεντουρόπλοιο. 

ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ - ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ ΙΙ.jpg

----------


## kalypso

και πιο πίσω φαίνεται το ¶πτερα...

----------


## Baggeliq

1rea50a.jpg

Κυριακή 25 Ιουνίου 2000
Δείτε πια πλοία είναι στην φωτογραφία 
ΠΗΓΗ ! ΤΟ ΒΗΜΑ

----------


## esperos

Δεκέμβριος  1987,  θέα  από  το  Ξαβέρι,  τότε  που  δεν  υπήρχαν  ακόμα  τα  δένδρα  τα  ψηλά  που  μας  την  έκοψαν.
XAVERI.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το Stella Oceanis και το Ολυμπία τα αναγνώρισα. Το πλοίο αριστερά δυσκολεύομαι. 
Μήπως είναι το Sol Christian/Kypros Star ή κάποιο αδελφάκι του?

----------


## esperos

Είναι  το  μικρό  τους  αδερφάκι  άρτι  αφιχθέν  στον  Πειραιά  το  ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ  του  Πριόβολου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από αυτή θέση θα μπορούσε κάποιος να πει ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι και το "Sol Olympia II", αλλά βέβαια αυτό δεν συνηπήρξε με το "Ολύμπια" των Αγαπητών (αφού κάηκε στο Πέραμα πριν έρθει το πλοίο των Αγαπητών).
Οπότε, τελικά ήταν ένα άλλο πλοίο.
Πάντως, όλες αυτές οι φωτογραφίες είναι καταπληκτικές και ευχαριστούμε πολύ.

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Δεκέμβριος 1987, θέα από το Ξαβέρι, τότε που δεν υπήρχαν ακόμα τα δένδρα τα ψηλά που μας την έκοψαν.
> XAVERI.jpg


Στο βαθος αυτο που φαινετε ειναι το Απτερα στις καλες του δοξες :Smile: .

----------


## Haddock

Ευχαριστώ όλους τους φίλους και φίλες για τις αξιόλογες φωτογραφίες! Το φωτογραφικό σας αρχείο είναι αξιοθαύμαστο και ανεκτίμητο. Μπράβο για την επεξεργασία και το μεράκι σας.

----------


## scoufgian

πειραιας 1950-1960 οπως λεει και η φωτογραφια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4052

----------


## nautikos

Σε πρωτο πλανο προβαρει ο *Θαλης* φρεσκος φρεσκος και σε δευτερο ενα *λιμπερτυ*. Ωραια καρτποσταλ παντως, ιστορικη!

----------


## esperos

Πως  έβλεπε  ο  Λέων  του  Πειραιώς  το  Dock 3  πριν  μερικά  χρόνια;      

DOCK3.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

> Πως έβλεπε ο Λέων του Πειραιώς το Dock 3 πριν μερικά χρόνια; 
> 
> DOCK3.jpg


πολυ ωραια φωτο espere!!απ οτι βλεπω τερμα δεξια εχουμε και το αγ.ραφαηλ!!θεε μου!!τι καραβι κι αυτο.καρυδοτσουφλο

----------


## esperos

Μέλη  της  μεγάλης  οικογένειας  ΑΝΕΚ,  δίπλα-δίπλα  και  αγαπημένα  στην  Ακτή  Κονδύλη.


AKTI KONDYLI.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

το τεταρτο απο αριστερα ειναι το ιεραπετρα?

----------


## a.molos

Μια ευχετήρια κάρτα με φωτό κσι κείμενο απο τον Πειραιά των αρχων του αιώνα( του 20ου εννοείτε).

----------


## cmitsos

στην κάθε φωτογραφία αν θέλετε να βάζετε δίπλα και ημερομηνία

----------


## giorgos....

επιστροφή στα παλιά.jpg πειραιάς, καλοκαίρι 1996.
απο αριστερά προς τα δεξιά: κινγκ μίνος ή ν. καζαντζάκης, βιτσέντζος κορνάρος, κάντια ή ρέθυμνο, αγία γαλήνη, (το επόμενο δέν μπορώ να το ξεχωρίσω). στα λεμονάδικα το μήλος εξπρές και ακολουθούν: μιλένα, λα πάλμα, νήσος χίος. (κάπου εκεί ανάμεσα είναι και ο ιπποκράτης αλλα δέν φαίνεται). και πάμε στις θέσεις 159 και κάτω: εξπρές απόλλων, *παναγία τήνου 2* (στην επαναδρομολόγηση με πλοίαρχο τον καπτα ανάργυρο σαρρή άν θυμάμαι καλά) ναϊάς εξπρές, σούπερ ναϊάς, αριάδνη και το εξπρές ολύμπια λίγα μέτρα απο τον ντόκο. τότε που στον πειραιά τα πρωινά έβλεπες τέτοιες εικόνες με βαπόρια που το ένα ήταν πιο όμορφο απο το άλλο. σήμερα απο τα 15 της φωτογραφίας δυστηχώς μαζί μας είναι μόνο 4.... και εν ζώη 9.... (άν κάνω λάθος παρακλώ διορθώστε με) έιληκρινά θα έδεινα τα πάντα για να ξαναγύριζα σε εκείνες τις εποχές με τα αληθινά βαπόρια και όχι με τα *κουτιά....*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Και η φωτογραφία είναι απίστευτη, αλλά και όσα γράφεις είναι πολύ σημαντικά.
Κάπου χωμένο θα πρέπει να υπάρχει, αν θυμάμαι καλά, και το "Θησεύς".

----------


## giorgos....

ναί.... έχεις δίκιο. το θησευς πρέπει να είναι....

----------


## nautikos

Αν δεν με γελουν τα ματια μου ειναι αυτο διπλα στο *Αγια Γαληνη*, αυτο που δεν μπορει να αναγνωρισει ο giorgos....

----------


## esperos

Ακτή  Ξαβερίου  περίπου  1966.  Το  ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ με  σινιάλα  ΕΟΤ  το  μετέπειτα  ΣΤΕΛΛΑ  ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ,  μαζί  με  ένα  από  τα  δύο  αδέλφια  του,  ενώ  δεξιά  το  ΠΟΡΟΣ  του  Αργοσαρωνικού.

APHRODITE.jpg

----------


## esperos

Στον  ¶γιο  Διονύσιο.  Δύο  που  δεν  είναι  πια  μαζί  μας,  το  ένα  ταξιδεύει  ακόμα  σε  άλλες  θάλασσες,  το  άλλο  είναι  πια  μακαρίτικο.


AGIOS DIONISIOS.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Ακτή Ξαβερίου περίπου 1966. Το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ με σινιάλα ΕΟΤ το μετέπειτα ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ, μαζί με ένα από τα δύο αδέλφια του, ενώ δεξιά το ΠΟΡΟΣ του Αργοσαρωνικού.


Εκπληκτική φωτογραφία, ευχαριστούμε που τη μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

Να υποθέσω οτι οι δύο ρίγες στο σινιάλο του ΕΟΤ ήταν μπλέ;

----------


## polykas

Πραγματικά οι φωτογραφίες του *esperou* είτε είναι ασπρόμαυρες είτε έγχρωμες είναι κάτι παραπάνω από *καταπληκτικές*.Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ που τις μοιράζεται μαζί μας.

----------


## Ellinis

> Ακτή Ξαβερίου περίπου 1966. Το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ με σινιάλα ΕΟΤ το μετέπειτα ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ, μαζί με ένα από τα δύο αδέλφια του, ενώ δεξιά το ΠΟΡΟΣ του Αργοσαρωνικού.
> 
> APHRODITE.jpg


Μετά από λίγη έρευνα κατέληξα οτι το μικρό καραβάκι είναι το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ μετά τη μετασκευή όπου άλλαξε φουγάρο και έχασε τα ιστία του.

Το ΠΟΡΟΣ πρώην ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ είχε ήδη διαλυθεί το 1961, το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ στο τέλος της χρονιάς βυθίστηκε στα Αμπελάκια από διαροή. Δεν είναι να απορεί κανείς γιατί είχε διαροές, μιας και φαίνεται να είχε τα χάλια του...

----------


## Haddock

Οι ευχαριστίες για την ανταλλαγή των φωτογραφιών μεταφέρονται με επιπλέον εικόνες από άλλες εποχές

Σεκάνς με φωτογραφίες του Πειραιά το 1977

afea2.jpg

illiria.jpg

afea1.jpg

aster.jpg

Πηγή

----------


## Haddock

Τα Διακοσάρια το 1977


Πηγή

----------


## esperos

Πειραιάς  1996.  Μια  άσχημη  περίοδος  για  τα  Βεντουρόπλοια,  ακινητοποιημένα  στο  Dock  3,  περιμένουν  την  'Ανάσταση'.


VENTOUROPLOIA.jpg

----------


## polykas

*Πειραιάς.*Νaias Express--Super Naias.





2 (598).jpg

----------


## esperos

Λεμονάδικα  1995.

LEMONADIKA.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Νομίζω ότι διακρίνω το Ρέθυμνο, Αγ.Γαλήνη και Αλκαίος

Copyright - Πηγή

----------


## scoufgian

> Νομίζω ότι διακρίνω το Ρέθυμνο, Αγ.Γαλήνη και Αλκαίος
> 
> Copyright - Πηγή


σωστοτατος!!!!!!

----------


## xiwtis81

Ρεθυμνο,Αγ.Γαληνη και Ν.Χιος ειναι παιδια.Αν παρατηρησετε την πλωρη και τον καθρεφτη του Αλκαιου θα δειτε πως στην φωτο ειναι το ΄ξαδελφακι΄ του :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Εννοείς το Νήσος Χίος είναι? κι εμένα σαν αυτό μου κάνει κι έχει και δυο ονόματα... :Surprised:

----------


## scoufgian

ζηταμε συγγνωμη απο το κοινο.............. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: .το νησος χιος ειναι........

----------


## μιχαλης79

> Νομίζω ότι διακρίνω το Ρέθυμνο, Αγ.Γαλήνη και Αλκαίος
> 
> Copyright - Πηγή


Εμενα κατι μου λεει οτι ειναι το Καντια. (μικρη διαφορα,απλα ετσι για να κραταμε τους τυπους :Very Happy: )

----------


## esperos

Ακτή  Τζελέπη,  περίπου  1971, με το  ΑΔΩΝΙΣ  μισό  και  το  ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ  με  μάσκα  ομορφιάς.

PIREAS.jpg

----------


## esperos

Στα  Λεμονάδικα,  με  κάποιες  από  τις  πλώρες  που  δεν  υπάρχουν  πιά.


LEMONADIKA.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Μπορεί κάποιος να ρίξει τα φωτα του για τα ποσταλια των ακολούθων φωτογραφιών;

Copyright - Πηγή

pireas_01.jpeg

pireas_02.jpeg

pireas_03.jpeg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

_Στην πρώτη και τη δεύτερη φωτογραφία διακρίνεται ένα παλιό πλοίο της ΕΛΜΕΣ._
_Μοιάζει με το "Αιολία" της ΕΛΜΕΣ. Το πλοίο αυτό ήρθε στον Πειραιά το 1951._

----------


## Ellinis

Στην τρίτη είναι το Сarina μετέπειτα Fiesta του Χανδρή. 
Ως Καρίνα ταξίδεψε το 1962-64 και ως Φιέστα ταξίδεψε το 1964-75.

----------


## esperos

Το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΣ έστω και μισοκρυμμένο.

ATLANTIS.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ πολύ έσπερε... Αυτό είναι στον ΟΛΠ ε? Πολύ ωραία  :Smile: ..

----------


## a.molos

Μια 20χρονη (και βάλε) φωτό τραβηγμένη απο την πρύμνη του Ναιας ΙΙ. Απέναντι οι πλώρες των Πορτοκαλής Ηλιος, Ιουλίς Κέας ΙΙ και Κυκλάδες.

piraeus..png

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πραγματικό παράθυρο στο παρελθόν.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Μια ερώτηση: αριστερά από τα τρία πλοία είναι το "Σκύρος του Νομικού";

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μια 20χρονη (και βάλε) φωτό τραβηγμένη απο την πρύμνη του Ναιας ΙΙ. Απέναντι οι πλώρες των Πορτοκαλής Ηλιος, Ιουλίς Κέας ΙΙ και Κυκλάδες.


Δεξια η πλωρη που φαινεται μονο ενα μικρο κομματι της, θα μπορουσε να ανηκει στο Κυδων?

----------


## Apostolos

Εμένα ποιός θα μου πεί ποιό είναι δίπλα απο το Κυκλάδες?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To Ioυλις Κεας ΙΙ πρεπει να ειναι. Royal Daffodil II (1955)

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Στο Google Earth, ανακαλυψα αυτη τη φωτο του Πειραια, το 1983. Εγω την βρισκω ενδιαφερουσα. Αναγνωριζω το Ομηρος σε πρωτο πλανο, τις "Ευκαιριες" Πανδροσο και Πανδωρα, το Αιγινα, και τερμα δεξια, τον original Αη Γιωργη.

----------


## nautikos

Επισης διακρινεται και η παντοφλα *Αιας* πριν την επιμηκυνση της.

----------


## aegina

Episeis kai to istoriko AIGINAKI` :Very Happy:

----------


## esperos

Πειραιάς,  προλιμένας  καλοκαίρι  1973,  κάτι  τεμπέληδες  ξεκουράζονται.

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 73.jpg

----------


## nautikos

Ομορφη φωτο φιλε esperos. Μου αρεσει αρκετα το επιβλητικο ρυμουλκο *Ατλας* του* Ματσα.*

----------


## Haddock

Με αφορμή το ποστ του nautikos ξετρύπωσα μια φωτογραφία για τους φιλους/φιλες των ρυμουλκων. Πειραιάς τέλη δεκαετίας 70.

Copyright-Πηγή

Vernikou_Marina.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Ίσως να μην ιδιαίτερα ιστορική αλλα...

Blue Star Ithaki & Λευκά Ορη στην πρώτη παρουσία τους στον Πειραια στης 5/6/2000

Picture 338.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Εδώ Πειραιάς με πολλά βαπόρια...
http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/8486163.jpg
http://www.panoramio.com/photos/original/8486215.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Στην τελευταία φωτο του Απόστολου είναι ενα απο τα Ρεθυμνο/Καντια, το Princess Sissy του Αγγελάκη (πρ. Ηλέκτρα του Τυπάλδου) και ένα από τα Αιγυπτιακά Algazayer/Syria.

----------


## Haddock

Για να δούμε δυο ακόμα ιστορικές εικόνες του Πειραιά από το Stella Solaris. 
Ο φίλος Finnpartner αναγνώρισε την Ρενέττα και Μιμίκα. Αναγνώρισα το USS Wainwright (Belknap class). Παροπλίσθηκε το 1993 και βυθίστηκε ως στόχος το 2003.

Image20.jpg

Image21.jpg
Copyright

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To μπλε διπλα απο το πολεμικο, ειναι το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ, ex LEINSTER 1948, αδελφο του ΟΡΦΕΑ ex MUNSTER 1948!

----------


## aegina

Kai sto vathos to ALKYON & dio pantofles tou saronikou G.DIOGOS & ELLAS.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To μπλε διπλα απο το πολεμικο, ειναο το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ, ex LEINSTER 1948...


Το ένα από τα δύο πλοία της ΜEDITTERANEAN SUN LINES. Το άλλο ήταν βέβαια το *ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ*.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Απο το Shipsnostalgia, σημερινη φωτογραφια. Με μια πρωτη ματια, βλεπω το Ακροπολις ή το Αθηναι του Τυπαλδου. Που ειναι ρε παιδια αυτο το σημειο? Ο Προφητης Ηλιας ειναι στο βαθος??

Acropolis-Athinai@Pireaus 1961.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, νομίζω ότι η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από τη δεξιά πλευρά μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στο ύψος περίπου του Κανέλου (ή κάπου εκεί).
Είναι, νομίζω, χαρακτηριστικό το βουνό (έτσι φαίνεται και η γνωστή φωτογραφία με το "Ιάλυσος" και το "Κάμιρος" μέσα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και το βουνό από πίσω).
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

H φωτογραφία απεικονίζει την περιοχή του λιμανιού που σήμερα αποκαλούμε 200άρια και το τελωνείο.

Πράγματι *Finnpartner*, το σημείο με το πράσινο που φαίνεται είναι ο λόφος του Προφήτη Ηλία, και αν προσέξετε στο άσπρο πλοίο 
δεξιά στη φωτογραφία, δίπλα στα φουγάρα του (δεξιά) φαίνεται ο τρούλος και ένα εκ των καμπαναριών του Αγίου Νικολάου, 
όταν ο τρούλος δεν είχε βαφτεί ακόμα μπλε.

----------


## esperos

Tην  βάζω  εδώ  την  φωτογραφία  με  τα  δύο  αδέλφια  γιατι  πιστεύω  πως  είναι  πλέον  ιστορική.

ΤΑ ΑΔΕΛΦΙΑ.jpg

----------


## jasonbourne

Ρε παιδια θα βαλω τα κλαματα....Μολις χθες μπηκα στο φορουμ και οταν βλεπω το Καμιρος & το Ιαλυσος δακρυζω...Απο 4 χρονων ταξιδευα με αυτα τα πλοια για Κω .Εχω περασει απιστευτες στιγμες.Μετα με το Πατμος....
Να ειστε καλα!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ρε παιδια θα βαλω τα κλαματα....Μολις χθες μπηκα στο φορουμ και οταν βλεπω το Καμιρος & το Ιαλυσος δακρυζω...Απο 4 χρονων ταξιδευα με αυτα τα πλοια για Κω .Εχω περασει απιστευτες στιγμες.Μετα με το Πατμος....
> Να ειστε καλα!


Oπα, οπα.... Τελικα οι Ιαλυσοκαμιραιοι ειμαστε πολλοι! Εγω ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ειμαι απο τους ελλαχιστους που τους αρεσαν!!! Αυξανομαστε και πλυθηνομαστε!!  :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω κατι: Μπορει καποιος να μου αναγνωρισει που ειναι ακριβως το πλοιο στον Πειραια? Προκειται για το πρωην ENOTRIA της Αdriatica, με το ονομα KOWTHER, φωτογραφημενο γυρω στο 1979 στον Πειραια....

kowther@Pireaus 1979.jpg

H φωτο ειναι απο το Shipsnostalgia

----------


## Ellinis

To πλοίο προσάραξε ακριβώς μπροστά στα Λιπάσματα. 
Υπάρχει άλλη μια φώτο και κάποια στοιχεία εδώ.

Το Κawhter μάλλον ανήκε σε Άραβες και είχε σημαία Κύπρου.

----------


## karystos

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ και προσθέτω και μια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά 11 χρόνια πρίν. Σε πρώτο πλάνο ένα Flying Dolphin "Κολχίδα"  της CERES, η "ΕΥΚΑΙΡΙΑ" του Ναυστάθμου και το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ. Στα Λεμονάδικα η πρύμη του ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, η γέφυρα του ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ και το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2. Στον ¶γιο Διονύση ολίγος ΒΙΤΣΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ και το KING MINOS. Αριστερά η πρύμη του HIGHSPEED 1 πλοιοκτησίας MINOAN LINES HIGHSPEED. 

peir-1997.jpg

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Όταν ο Πειραιάς φάνταζε ποιό όμορφος, ποιό πράσινος απο σήμερα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2938


Σε αυτή την υπέροχη φωτογραφία του Απόστολου παρατηρώ και έχω κάποιες απορίες:
1) Το ιταλιάνικο στα δεξιά (το μπλε) πρέπει να είναι το Κολοκοτρώνης. Αν λάβουμε υπ'όψη μας ότι δεν φαίνεται άλλο όνομα πιο ψηλά στην πλώρη (που θα παρέπεμπε στις λέξεις "Γ.Ποταμιάνος"), πρέπει ήδη το καράβι στη φώτο να φέρει το όνομα "Achilleus". Σωστό; 
2) Το βαπόρι φέρεται να μετονομάσθηκε σε "Achilleus" το 1971. Αν κρίνω από τα αυτοκίνητα που διακρίνονται η φώτο πρέπει να είναι εκείνης της χρονιάς, άντε 1972. Σωστό;
3) Το βαπόρι Αιολίς που εικονίζεται στα αριστερά της φώτο, τι δρομολόγια έκανε;
4) Το καράβι στα δεξιά της φώτο είναι ο "Κύδων";
6) Το πλοίο με το σινιάλο του Καβουνίδη ποιό είναι;
7) Πότε ξήλωσαν τα στέγαστρα που φαίνονται στην Ακτή Τζελέπη;
 :Confused:  Συγγνώμη εαν ζάλισαν οι απορίες μου

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το μπλε πλοίο είναι το "Αχιλλεύς" με τα σινιάλα του Κουσουνιάδη.
Είναι το μετέπειτα "Thomas II" και "Ολυμπία Ι" του Ποταμιάνου.
Δεν έχει σχέση με το πλοίο με τα δύο ονόματα ("Κολοκοτρώνης"/"Γεώργιος Ποταμιάνος").
Το "Αχιλλεύς" είχε σχέση με το "Αγαμέμνων". 
Το "Αιολίς" πήγαινε Χίο-Μυτιλήνη.
Αργότερα ο πήρε ο Σολωμονίδης και μετονομάτηκε σε "Sol Phryne". 
To "Κύδων" φαίνεται στα δεξιά. 
Τα στέγαστρα, πιθανόν, να έφυγαν κάπου στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80 (μπορεί, όμως, και νωρίτερα). 
Το πλοίο με τα σινιάλα του Καβουνίδη, πιθανόν, να είναι το "'Εσπερος".

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Ευχαριστώ Roi.

Μήπως για το "Αχιλλέας" κάνεις λάθος; Απ'όσα λένε σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα, αλλά απ'οτι κατάλαβα και από σχετικά sites,  ο Κουσουνιάδης αγόρασε το "Κολοκοτρώνης" και το μετονόμασε σε "Αχιλλεάς" το 1971.  Αυτό αποδεικνύεται και από το γεγονός ότι στην φωτογραφία το μπλε πλοίο φαίνεται να έχει τις ίδιες διαστάσεις με το εξ'αριστερών του ιταλιάνικο.
Ο άλλος "Αχιλλέας" που λες, δηλ. το δίδυμο του "Αγαμέμνων", ήταν πλοίο μεγαλύτερων διαστάσεων, που το πήρε μετά ο Καβουνίδης (και όχι ο Κουσουνιάδης) και το μετονόμασε αρχικά σε "Ωρίων", και μετά σε αυτά που λες "Thomas II" κλπ.
Το καράβι της φώτο πρέπει να είναι ο Αχιλλέας τέως Κολοκοτρώνης, όταν ο μεγάλος Αχιλλέας που λες εσύ είχε ήδη αλλάξει όνομα σε Ωρίων.

----------


## Ellinis

Καπετάν αντρέα, έχεις δίκιο. Το μπλέ καράβι είναι το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ του Κουσουνιάδη (πρώην ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ) που διαλύθηκε το 1985. 




> 4) Το καράβι στα δεξιά της φώτο είναι ο "Κύδων";




To βαπόρι απέναντι από το Αχιλλεύς είναι ένα απο τα μετασκευασμένα τάνκερ του Ευθημιάδη. Θα πόνταρα στο ΣΟΦΙΑ ή το ΜΙΝΩΣ.

στο βάθος μπροστά στο τελωνείο είναι ένα από τα Ο/Γ του Ευθημιάδη, το ΕΥΘΗΚΩΣΤΑ Ι ή το ΙΙ.

----------


## nautikos

> To "Κύδων" φαίνεται στα δεξιά.


Αυτο δεν ειναι το *Κυδων*, το εχω σχεδιασει και το γνωριζω καλα :Wink: . Νομιζω οτι ειναι το *Μινως* με τα χρωματα και σινιαλα του Ευθυμιαδη.

----------


## Haddock

Για να εγκαινιάσουμε τη νέα υποενότητα του φόρουμ, ας δούμε μια παλιά carte postalle του Πειραιά. Ως μη ειδήμων, δε αναγνωρίζω κανένα από τα εικονιζόμενα σκαρια. Παρακαλώ, ρίχτε τα φώτα σας.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Για να εγκαινιάσουμε τη νέα υποενότητα του φόρουμ, ας δούμε μια παλιά carte postalle του Πειραιά. Ως μη ειδήμων, δε αναγνωρίζω κανένα από τα εικονιζόμενα σκαρια. Παρακαλώ, ρίχτε τα φώτα σας.


Στο βαθος αριστερα, πρεπει να ειναι το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ. Διπλα του το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ. Το Iταλικο Liner ειναι το CRISTOFORO COLOMBO (1954) ή το LEONARDO DaVINCI (1960). Αυτα βαφτηκαν ασπρα το 1966. Το ασπρο Σοβιετικο στα αριστερα της εικονας, ειναι το FRITZ HECKERT (1961). Το αλλο, μπροστα απο το liner, δεν μπορω να το ανακαλυψω. Υποθετω ομως, οτι ειναι της σειρας ΜΙΚΗΑΙL KALININ. Μπροστα του ειναι ο ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ ή μηπως ο ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ?

----------


## Ellinis

> Στο βαθος αριστερα, πρεπει να ειναι το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ. Διπλα του το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ. Το Iταλικο Liner ειναι το CRISTOFORO COLOMBO (1954) ή το LEONARDO DaVINCI (1960). Αυτα βαφτηκαν ασπρα το 1966. Το ασπρο Σοβιετικο στα αριστερα της εικονας, ειναι το FRITZ HECKERT (1961). Το αλλο, μπροστα απο το liner, δεν μπορω να το ανακαλυψω. Υποθετω ομως, οτι ειναι της σειρας ΜΙΚΗΑΙL KALININ. Μπροστα του ειναι ο ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ ή μηπως ο ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ?


Θα συμφωνήσω με τα παραπάνω καθώς και οτι το άσπρο καράβι μπροστά από το Σοβιετικό είναι το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ. 
Το μαύρο καράβι στην ευθεία της πλώρης του Ιταλικού πρέπει να είναι το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ του Μπιλίνη και το κατάλαβα από τα χρώματα στο φουγάρο του.
Αυτό το μεγάλο άσπρο ανάμεσα στα μαύρα ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ και το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ δεν μπόρεσα να το ξεχωρίσω. Μήπως είναι ο ΑΔΩΝΙΣ;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Θα συμφωνήσω με τα παραπάνω καθώς και οτι το άσπρο καράβι μπροστά από το Σοβιετικό είναι το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ. 
> Το μαύρο καράβι στην ευθεία της πλώρης του Ιταλικού πρέπει να είναι το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ του Μπιλίνη και το κατάλαβα από τα χρώματα στο φουγάρο του.
> Αυτό το μεγάλο άσπρο ανάμεσα στα μαύρα ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ και το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ δεν μπόρεσα να το ξεχωρίσω. Μήπως είναι ο ΑΔΩΝΙΣ;


Μαλλον το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ ειναι. Δεν πιστευω αλλο απο τα αδελφα του να εδενε εκει. Χτες το κοιταζα τοση ωρα, αλλα δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω ποιο ειναι!! Thanks Lurline! Oσο για τι ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ... Ουτε καν να προσπαθησω! Δεν το αναγνωριζα με καμια κυβερνηση!

----------


## esperos

> Θα συμφωνήσω με τα παραπάνω καθώς και οτι το άσπρο καράβι μπροστά από το Σοβιετικό είναι το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ. 
> Το μαύρο καράβι στην ευθεία της πλώρης του Ιταλικού πρέπει να είναι το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ του Μπιλίνη και το κατάλαβα από τα χρώματα στο φουγάρο του.
> Αυτό το μεγάλο άσπρο ανάμεσα στα μαύρα ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ και το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ δεν μπόρεσα να το ξεχωρίσω. Μήπως είναι ο ΑΔΩΝΙΣ;


Επειδή  δεν  διακρίνω εγώ  τουλάχιστον  το  Κ  του  Καβουνίδη  στην  τσιμινιέρα,  πιθανώς  να  μην  πρόκειται  για  το  ΑΔΩΝΙΣ  αλλά  για  το  αδελφό  του  ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Επειδή  δεν  διακρίνω εγώ  τουλάχιστον  το  Κ  του  Καβουνίδη  στην  τσιμινιέρα,  πιθανώς  να  μην  πρόκειται  για  το  ΑΔΩΝΙΣ  αλλά  για  το  αδελφό  του  ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ.


Το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ποιος το ειχε τοτε? H Sun Line ποτε το πηρε? Τι χρωμα ειναι η τσιμινιερα του τοτε, γιατι εγω τη βλεπω με 2-3 χρωματα!

----------


## Ellinis

Το είχε ο ΕΟΤ όπως και το ΈΡΩΣ (μετέπειτα ΙΑΣΩΝ). Τα σινιάλα τους ήταν όπως φαίνονται σε αυτή την υπέροχη φωτογραφία του έσπερου. Το χρώμα της ρίγας πρέπει να ήταν μπλέ.

----------


## esperos

> Το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ ποιος το ειχε τοτε? H Sun Line ποτε το πηρε? Τι χρωμα ειναι η τσιμινιερα του τοτε, γιατι εγω τη βλεπω με 2-3 χρωματα!


Μόλις  πρωτοήλθε  από  Ιταλία, παραχωρήθηκε  από  τον  ΕΟΤ  στην  εταιρεία  Καβουνίδου  για  να  το  δουλέψει  στην  ακτοπλοΐα  μέχρι  που  ήλθαν  και  τα  άλλα  δύο  αδέλφια  οπότε  και  εκποιήθηκαν  και  πήγαν  εκεί  που  πήγαν.

----------


## karystos

Λεμονάδικα γύρω στο 1998-99 
ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ - ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ - ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ - ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ - ΑΝΕΜΟΣ - ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 
plores.jpg

----------


## vinman

Παλιές αγαπημένες εποχές...
Τότε που βγαίναμε απο τον ηλεκτρικό και αντικρύζαμε αυτήν την μαγεία...
Εποχές που δυστυχώς δεν θα τις ξαναζήσουμε...
Σε ευχαριστούμε Karystos για τις όμορφες αναμνήσεις...

----------


## scoufgian

> Λεμονάδικα γύρω στο 1998-99
> 
> ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ - ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ - ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ - ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ - ΑΝΕΜΟΣ - ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 
> 
> plores.jpg


θαυμασια φωτογραφια φιλε karystos.Μπραβο

----------


## kastro

Απ'όλα τα παλιά κυκλαδίτικα μόνο το Εξπρές Σαντορίνη έμεινε.

----------


## vinman

Αεροφωτογραφία του λιμανιού μέσα απο το φυλλάδιο της Blue star ferries του 2005...
Για μένα σπάνια μιας και βλέπουμε μαζί εκτός απο την τριάδα των Blue star Ιθάκη/Πάρος/Νάξος και τα Blue star 1 και 2...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 20569

----------


## apollo_express

Απλά *ΤΕΛΕΙΑ*!!!

----------


## dimitris

Οτι ειναι ωραια σαν φωτογραφια ειναι αλλα το ΒΣ 1&2 πρεπει να ειναι επεξεργασια, μην πω ολη η φωτογραφια... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kastro

Γιατί ήτανε δεμένα εκεί;Εκτός από τα 1 και 2 πιό δίπλα είναι και τα τρεία κυκλαδύτικα.

----------


## giorgos....

θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο dimitris. η φωτογραφία είναι πραγματική όμως τα blue star 1 & 2 είναι επεξεργασία. πιθανόν να υπάρχει μόνο το ένα καράβι και να προστέθηκε άλλο ένα ίδιο δίπλα του. έχουν τις ίδιες ακριβώς σκιές απο τον ήλιο. πράγμα που δεν είναι φυσιολογικό.
στην τζελέπη ποιά είναι ρε παιδιά? το highspeed 1 σίγουρα, τα άλλα είναι το άγιος γεώργιος και....?

----------


## plori

> Λεμονάδικα γύρω στο 1998-99
> 
> ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΕΡΜΗΣ - ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ - ΓΚΟΛΝΤΕΝ ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ - ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ - ΑΝΕΜΟΣ - ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.......


Πολύ καλή φωτογραφία!!! και θυμάμε τότε που σπουδάζαμε στην Αθήνα  η χαρά μας ήταν να πάρουμε τον ηλεκτρικό να πάμε βόλτα στα βαπόρια , και καμαρώναμε αυτά τα υπέροχα σκαριά,αχ τι μου θύμισες.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## apollo_express

> θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο dimitris. η φωτογραφία είναι πραγματική όμως τα blue star 1 & 2 είναι επεξεργασία. πιθανόν να υπάρχει μόνο το ένα καράβι και να προστέθηκε άλλο ένα ίδιο δίπλα του. έχουν τις ίδιες ακριβώς σκιές απο τον ήλιο. πράγμα που δεν είναι φυσιολογικό.
> στην τζελέπη ποιά είναι ρε παιδιά? το highspeed 1 σίγουρα, τα άλλα είναι το άγιος γεώργιος και....?



To ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ δίπλα στο Εξπρές Απόλλων ή Παναγία Εκατονταπυλιανή και πίσω από το Ηighspeed 1 ο ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

----------


## giorgos....

κοίτα που μας κρύβεται και η ρομίλντα.. το παναγία εκατονταπυλιανή δεν είναι σίγουρα, γιατί το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο αγοράστηκε το 2004 απο τη VENTOURIS SEA LINES. απλά το λέω επιδή το φθινόπωρο του 2004 έκανε πρωινό δρομολόγιο στις 8 απο πειραιά για παροναξία - ίο - σαντορίνη. άν η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη τους τελευταίους μήνες του 2004 θα μπορούσε να ήταν αυτό.. άν και δέν βλέπω μεγάλο λογότυπο στη μπάντα του πλοίου..

----------


## stavento

[
quote=mastrokostas;59571]Το πορτοκαλί ποιο είναι το Νάξος η το Πάρος ?
καλησπερα φιλε μου.το ναξακι πρεπει να ειναι και το αλλο διπλα το θρυλικο ναιας του κατσουλακου

----------


## a.molos

Ψαχνωντας το αρχείο μου βρήκα αυτή την παλιά και ταλαιπωρημένη κάρτα απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Ευκαιρία για αναζήτηση παλιών πλοίων που δεν υπάρχουν πιά. Προσέξτε την περιοχή κοντά στον ¶γιο Διονύσιο, οπου παλιά αγκυροβολούσαν φορτηγίδες. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάποιες εκτελούσαν χρέη σκουπιδιάρικου !
PIRAEUS CART POSTALE.jpg

----------


## plori

> Ψαχνωντας το αρχείο μου βρήκα αυτή την παλιά και ταλαιπωρημένη κάρτα απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά. Ευκαιρία για αναζήτηση παλιών πλοίων που δεν υπάρχουν πιά. Προσέξτε την περιοχή κοντά στον ¶γιο Διονύσιο, οπου παλιά αγκυροβολούσαν φορτηγίδες. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος κάποιες εκτελούσαν χρέη σκουπιδιάρικου !


Να κάνω μια ερώτηση ,νομίζω στου Τζελέπη το ένα πρέπει να είναι το Κύδων το άλλο ποιό είναι;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Και τα 2 Ευθυμιδη ειναι. Το ενα πρεπει να ειναι Μίνως και το αλλο Σοφια/ Φαιστος.

----------


## Ellinis

Διακρίνονται στα δεξιά τα ΟΡΦΕΥΣ ή ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11, ALGASAYER ή το αδελφάκι του SYRIA, το STELLA MARIS II, το CYNTHIA και το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΥΠΡΟΣ 
Φαίνονται επίσης τα ΟΡΙΩΝ και Αquarius και τα FRANCA C. και FIESTA (ex-Carina).

Μια άλλη οπτική γωνία της ίδιας φωτο είχαμε ανεβάσει εδώ.

Το άγνωστο κόκκινο πλοίο στην κορυφή της παγόδας που το ανεβάσαμε και στο θέμα Ιστορικό παιχνίδι αναγνώρισης πλοίων τελικά κανείς δεν βρέθηκε να το αναγνωρίσει.

----------


## laz94

Και μια καρτ-ποσταλ

σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## vinman

> Και μια καρτ-ποσταλ
> 
> σάρωση0001.jpg


Ωραία καρτ-ποσταλ..!!
Στο λιμάνι διακρίνω στο βάθος πίσω απο τη Τζελέπη ένα απο τα Φαιστός/Κνωσσός,Παναγία Τήνου,τις παντόφλες του Σαρωνικού,Το Κύδων,τα Ιαλλυσος και Κάμιρος και το Ολύμπια του Αγαπητού!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

To Ιταλικικο ποιο ειναι? Αυτο με την κιτρινη τσιμινιερα ποιο ειναι?

----------


## Nautikos II

> Και μια καρτ-ποσταλ
> 
> σάρωση0001.jpg


Τελειο, ωραια χρονια αυτα

----------


## esperos

> To Ιταλικικο ποιο ειναι? Αυτο με την κιτρινη τσιμινιερα ποιο ειναι?


Δ/Π  ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ  και  Α/Π  ΧΑΡΑ

----------


## laz94

> *Ωραία καρτ-ποσταλ..!!*
> Στο λιμάνι διακρίνω στο βάθος πίσω απο τη Τζελέπη ένα απο τα Φαιστός/Κνωσσός,Παναγία Τήνου,τις παντόφλες του Σαρωνικού,Το Κύδων,τα Ιαλλυσος και Κάμιρος και το Ολύμπια του Αγαπητού!


Γι' αυτό και την ανέβασα!!!!:smile: :Very Happy:  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Ellinis, νομίζω ότι στην φωτογραφία μπροστά από το FIESTA (ex-CARINA) είναι το πρώην ΗΛΕΚΤΡΑ του Τυπάλδου σαν PRINCESS SISSY κυπριακών συμφερόντων.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Θέλω να διορθώσω το λάθος μου. Το πλοίο κάτω αριστερά δεν είναι το ΗΛΕΚΤΡΑ αλλά το ΜΕΛΙΝΑ ή το ΔΗΛΟΣ του Ευθυμιάδη. Το CARLA C είχε μπήγα στην πλώρη, προεξοχή στην τσιμινιέρα και 3+3 λέμβους.

----------


## Ellinis

Queen Anna Maria, εχεις δίκιο. Βέβαια έλεγα για το FRANCA C και όχι το CARLA C., αλλά και πάλι έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ellinis, παρόλο που ανέφερα το CARLA C και εγώ το FRANCA C είχα στο μυαλό μου και η περιγραφή μου σε αυτό αναφέρεται. Επίσης, το FRANCA C είχε λέμβους και στην πλώρη μπρος από την γέφυρα καθώς και μπαλκόνι πλώρα στο accommodation.

----------


## Ellinis

Και μέσα από κάποια παλιά ελληνική ταινία παίρνουμε μια γεύση από τον Πειραιά, μάλλον στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 60. 

Από δεξιά προς αριστερά το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ, ένα από τα τέσσερα Ιταλικά αδελφάκια, πιο πίσω το μαύρο ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ, απέναντι του άλλο ένα από τα τέσσερα Ιταλικά και τέλος ένα καράβι του Καβουνίδη ίσως ο ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ.

piraeus-01.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Λοιπόν φίλε μου, σου προτείνω να αλλάξεις το όνομα σου απο Εllinis σε finos film, ΚΛΑΚ, ΑΝΖΕΡΒΟΣ η κάτι τέτοιο. Με τόσες ταινίες εποχής που διαθέτεις το δικαιούσαι ! Πάντως να ξέρεις ότι λατρευω να βλέπω ταινίες του '50,'60 και ΄70, γιατί ψάχνω πάντα το πίσω μέρος της σκηνης που προβάλεται για  να ανακαλύψω τέτοιες εικόνες με πλοία, αυτοκίνητα, λεωφορεία κλπ.

----------


## Ellinis

Έχεις δίκιο, οι παλιές ελληνικές ταινίες είναι πραγματικά χρυσορυχείο. 
Το μόνο που με σταναχωρεί είναι πως έχω μόνο κρατήσει τα αποσπάσματα που με ενδιαφέρουν και δεν μπορώ να σας κατατοπίσω για το από ποιά ταινία είναι.

----------


## Apostolos

Μία φώτο απο ιδιωτική συλλογή που έπεσα εντελώς τυχαία πάνω της!
http://www.fotothing.com/senna3/phot...d34ac876afe21/
4a317dbae9124515d74d34ac876afe21_091.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mε τον ΟΜΗΡΟ, το ΚΥΔΩΝ και το ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ. να ξεχωρίζουν. Πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη τέλη δεκαετίας 70 με αρχές 80.

----------


## esperos

> Mε τον ΟΜΗΡΟ, το ΚΥΔΩΝ και το ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ. να ξεχωρίζουν. Πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη τέλη δεκαετίας 70 με αρχές 80.


Ellinis,  το  λέει  στην  ιστοσελίδα,  Ιούλιος  1978

----------


## eliasaslan

Μήπως υπάρχει ξεχωριστό link για ιστορικές φωτογραφίες κρουαζιερόπλοιων στον Πειραιά, ή φορτηγών πλοίων??

----------


## Ellinis

Για αρκετά ιστορικά κρουαζιερόπλοια έχουμε ξεχωριστή ενότητα εδώ. Αν είναι μια φωτογραφία με πολλά μαζεμένα μπορείς να την ανεβάσεις σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## eliasaslan

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Ellinis

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε αρκετά χρόνια πίσω.
Στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του '90.
Κάπου στα 1992.

"Σίφνος Εξπρές" - "Νάξος" - "Σάμαινα" - "Μήλος Εξπρές" - "Νήσος Χίος"
"Αιγαίον" - "Μιλένα" - "Golden Vergina"
"Αρκάδι"- "Ρόδος" - "Αλέξανδρος" - "Νταλιάνα"

Οι φωτογραφίες αυτές υπάρχουν στο "Ρομίλντα".
Έχουν φωτογραφηθεί πολύ πρόχειρα και βιαστικά.

Μεταξύ των πλοίων που βλέπουμε, αξίζει να τονίσουμε το ro/ro *"Αλέξανδρος"* με τα σινιάλα της POSEIDON LINES.

Πειραιάς ΙΙ.jpg

Πειραιάς.jpg

----------


## heraklion

Η πλώρη που φαίνεται στν δεύτερη φώτο είναι κάποιο από τα ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ή ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ? :Razz:

----------


## Vortigern

Αντωνη δν την προσεξα καπου μεσα στο πλοιο προχθες που ταξιδευσα μαζι του....ισως μου διεφυγε....κριμα..

----------


## esperos

Μιας  και  το  σχολίασε  ο  φίλος  *Roi * και  υπήρχε  και  η  φωτογραφία,
πρωινή  λοιπόν  άφιξη  του  στο  μεγάλο  λιμάνι.

ALEXANDROS  180891.jpg

18  Αυγούστου  1991

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον φίλο Έσπερο για την μοναδική φωτογραφία που ανέβασε.
Φωτογραφίες με το *"Αλέξανδρος"* εν πλω, είναι πολύ σπάνιες.

Φίλε herakion, η πλώρη ανήκει σε κάποιο από τα *"Κνωσσός"* ή *"Φαιστός".
*
Φίλε Vortigern και όποιος άλλος ταξιδέψει με το ηρωϊκό "Ρομίλντα", τις εξαιρετικές αυτές φωτογραφίες τις είχα βρει στο *"Ρομίλντα"* στο τέλος μιας σκάλας που οδηγεί σε καμπίνες.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να δούμε μια απίστευτη φωτογραφία.
Την αντιγράψαμε βιαστικά μαζί με τον φίλο Ellinis από κάποιο από τα ετήσια *Ναυτικά Δελτία* που εξέδιδε ο *Ο.Λ.Π.* από τη δεκαετία του '50.
Μας τα δάνεισε, για λίγο, φίλος-καραβολάτρης.

Το *"Κανάρης",* το *"Αδριατική"* του Τυπάλδου και ένα ακόμα πλοίο ανάμεσά τους που δεν γνωρίζω το όνομά του.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Νίκο, τον Leo, τον Frost, τον Απόστολο, τον vinman, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον paroskayak, τον Appia 1978, τον Rocinante, τον polyka, τον BEN BRUCE, τον CΚάρολο, τον Παναγιώτη, τον Μαστροκώστα, τον Avenger, τον Διονύση Μουζάκη, τον Captain Nionios και τον Καπετάν-Ανδρέα. 

Στον παλιό Πειραιά.JPG

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Μηπως ειναι ο Φιλιππας κατα τη μετασκευη?

----------


## a.molos

Πολύ ωραία η φωτογραφία και μπράβο για το "θησαυρό" που ανακαλύψατε ! Απο τα "συμφραζόμενα" (διπλανά πλοία, εργασίες στον Κανάρη) υποψιάζομαι ότι πρόκειται για το νέο απόκτημα (λόγω υψωμένων σημαιών μόνο στο πλοίο αυτό) κάποιας εταιρείας (αγνοώ όνομα  πλοίου και εταιρεία) που βρίσκεται στο στάδιο της μετασκευής (εργασίες στην πλώρη) με πιθανότερη εταιρεία κατά την αποψη μου, αυτή των Τυπάλδων ( η ξύλινη γέφυρα φέρνει στο μυαλό μου πρώτα αυτή την εταιρεία).

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Προσωπικά, δεν γνωρίζω ποιο είναι.
Απλά, θα πω κάτι που μπορεί να είναι λάθος (το πιθανότερο).
Ξύλινη γέφυρα και εταιρεία Τυπάλδου (αν όντως είναι), ίσως, και να παραπέμπουν στο πλοίο "Ελλάς".
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

Αυτό που γνωρίζω, σίγουρα, είναι ότι υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλοί θησαυροί που αξίζει να μοιραστούμε όλοι μαζί.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι εμένα το μυαλό μου στο ΦΙΛΛΙΠΟΣ του Καβουνίδη πάει. Ταιριάζει και το "ψήλωμα" της πλώρης που φαίνεται να κάνουν.

----------


## esperos

Α/Π ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ  Ατμοπλοΐας  Καβουνίδου!

----------


## polykas

> Πάμε να δούμε μια απίστευτη φωτογραφία.
> Την αντιγράψαμε βιαστικά μαζί με τον φίλο Ellinis από κάποιο από τα ετήσια *Ναυτικά Δελτία* που εξέδιδε ο *Ο.Λ.Π.* από τη δεκαετία του '50.
> Μας τα δάνεισε, για λίγο, φίλος-καραβολάτρης.
> 
> Το *"Κανάρης",* το *"Αδριατική"* του Τυπάλδου και ένα ακόμα πλοίο ανάμεσά τους που δεν γνωρίζω το όνομά του.
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Νίκο, τον Leo, τον Frost, τον Απόστολο, τον vinman, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον paroskayak, τον Appia 1978, τον Rocinante, τον polyka, τον BEN BRUCE, τον CΚάρολο, τον Παναγιώτη, τον Μαστροκώστα, τον Avenger, τον Διονύση Μουζάκη, τον Captain Nionios και τον Καπετάν-Ανδρέα. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26420


*Eυχαριστούμε πολύ Αντώνη...*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας γυρίσουμε ακόμα πιο πίσω στο χρόνο σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη φωτογραφία.
Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά της δεκαετίας του '50.
Από τα αριστερά προς τα δεξιά *"Έλενα"* του Λαγά, *"Κυκλάδες"* του Τόγια, *"Παντελής"* του Φουστάνου, *"Ήπειρος"* της Ηπειρωτικής και *"Κανάρης"* του Νομικού.
Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το αρχείο του *Ο.Λ.Π.* και δημοσιεύεται στο Ημερολόγιο του *"Λιμανιού της Αγωνίας"* για το 2009.
Τίτλος του Ημερολογίου: *"Πειραιάς, μια πόλη-λιμάνι".

*Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον scoufgian και τον Mastrokosta που γιορτάζουν σήμερα.

50.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Ας γυρίσουμε ακόμα πιο πίσω στο χρόνο σε σχέση με την προηγούμενη φωτογραφία.
> Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά της δεκαετίας του '50.
> Από τα αριστερά προς τα δεξιά *"Έλενα"* του Λαγά, *"Κυκλάδες"* του Τόγια, *"Παντελής"* του Φουστάνου, *"Ήπειρος"* της Ηπειρωτικής και *"Κανάρης"* του Νομικού.
> Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το αρχείο του *Ο.Λ.Π.* και δημοσιεύεται στο Ημερολόγιο του *"Λιμανιού της Αγωνίας"* για το 2009.
> Τίτλος του Ημερολογίου: *"Πειραιάς, μια πόλη-λιμάνι".*
> 
> Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον scoufgian και τον Mastrokosta που γιορτάζουν σήμερα.
> 
> 50.jpg


Μια  μικρή  διόρθωση,  αν  μου επιτρέπει  ο  φίλος  *Roi*,  όχι  ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ  αλλά  ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ  της  Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Έσπερε.
Το όνομα ξέφυγε, κατά λάθος.
Το "Ηπειρος" πρέπει να ήταν και αρκετά μικρότερο.

----------


## esperos

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Έσπερε.
> Το όνομα ξέφυγε, κατά λάθος.
> Το "Ηπειρος" πρέπει να ήταν και αρκετά μικρότερο.


...και  μεταγενέστερο.

----------


## scenicmike

Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια φωτό του "ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ"; Noμίζω ήταν του Ποταμιάνου.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Υπάρχει μήπως κάποια φωτό του "ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ"; Noμίζω ήταν του Ποταμιάνου.


Aν εννοεις το υπερωκεανειο ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ, (ex LURLINE-1932), ηταν του Χανδρη, και ουδεποτε του Ποταμιανου!!!

----------


## scenicmike

Ίσως. Δεν είμαι και πολύ γνώστης. Ναι, το υπερωκεάνειο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να δούμε μια παλιά αεροφωτογραφία του Νέου Μώλου Δραπετσώνας.
Δεν ξέρω από ποιον έχει τραβηχτεί η φωτογραφία, η οποία περιλαμβάνεται στο βιβλίο για την Έκθεση *"Αττικό Τοπίο"* που είχε οργανωθεί από το *Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών.*
Η έκθεση αυτή παρουσιαζόταν για χρόνια στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών, στα Ιλίσσια.

Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να έχει τραβηχτεί το *1994,* όταν πρωτοέρχεται το* "Pollux"* στην Ελλάδα για τον Βεντούρη.
Η φωτογραφία σχετιζόταν με τα έργα για το Κέντρο Επεξεργασίας Λυμάτων της Ψυττάλειας που εκείνη την εποχή ολοκληρωνόταν η πρώτη φάση.

Διακρίνουμε το *"Pollux"* που εκείνη την εποχή πρέπει να είχε πρωτοέρθει (διακρίνινται τα παλιά σινιάλα), τρία πλοία της ΕΛΜΕΣ (το *"Απολλωνία ΙΙ",* το *"Ποσειδωνία ΙΙ"* και μάλλον το *"Εγνατία"*).
Ακόμα το πρώτο πλοίο πρέπει να είναι του Αρκουμάνη.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους.

Νέος Μώλος Δραπετσώνας.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Toυ Αρκουμανη, πρεπει να ειναι ο Ικαρος. Δεξια του πρεπει να ειναι το Charm M. Aριστερα απο τον Θεοφιλα δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι, με τις κοκκινες τσιμινιερες. Δεξια απο το Ποσειδωνια, ειναι το Sapphire, τοτε λογικα, Sea Prince. Πιο δεξια, εκει που λες οτι ειναι το Εγνατια, δεν μπορω να το καταλαβω.... Σε καποια φαση, υπεθεσα και το Λυδια, αλλα παλι δεν κολλαει. Δεν εχει μπαλκονακι πισω. Και δεν ειναι ουτε το Νεπτουνια/ Πανθηρ, για τον ιδιο λογο!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Finnpartner, υποθέτω ότι είναι το *"Εγνατία"* από το τελείωμα της πρύμνης.
Θα ψάξω να βρώ την φωτογραφία σε καλύτερη ανάλυση, οπότε θα φαίνεται καλύτερα.

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αναζήτηση.

----------


## Appia_1978

Παλιά καρτ-ποστάλ του Πειραιά. Συγχωρέστε με που δεν κατονομάζω τα πλοία, αλλά προτού κάνω καμιά μεγάλη γκάφα, καλύτερα ας αναλάβουν οι ειδικοί! 
Piraeus_1 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Λοιπον, για τα Ιταλικα, να πει ο Linz! Εγω θα κανω μια προσπαθεια για τα δικα μας. Το Ευθυμιαδικο, ειναι η λατρεια, το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ. Παντοφλα δεν ξερω, παντως, αριστερα της, ειναι η μια και μοναδικη ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ. Απο την αλλη μερια της προβλητας, εχει ενα με κιτρινη τσιμινιερα, αλλα... Αγνωστο σε μενα. Με μαυρο κυτος, το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ-ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ, και στα αριστερα του, το μοναδικο ΚΥΔΩΝ!! Αυτα απο εμενα....

----------


## esperos

Η  κίτρινη  τσιμινιέρα  είναι  του  ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ. Τα  Ιταλικά  είναι  της  Adriatica,  αυτό  κατάπλωρα  είναι  ένα  από  τα  ENOTRIA  ή  MESSAPIA  ενώ  στην  πρύμνη  του  πρέπει  να  είναι  ένα  από  τα  SAN  GIORGIO  ή  SAN  MARCO.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Η  κίτρινη  τσιμινιέρα  είναι  του  ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ.


Kατι μου θυμιζε η τσιμινιερα, αλλα... Δεν μπορουσα να σκεφτω τη Μαριλενα!! Ειχα την εντυπωση οτι ηταν κοκκινη η τσιμινιερα... Παντως, εκτιμω οτι η φωτο ειναι απο 1970 (δρομολογηση ΚΥΔΩΝ & MIMIKA Λ.) μεχρι το 1971, που ο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ εγινε ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ του Κουσουνιαδη.

----------


## aegina

I mble pantofla einai to GEORGIOS DIOGOS metepita ODISSEAS 2.

----------


## Ergis

αφηερωμενη στον συντοπιτη μου δημητρη.σ'ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

> αφηερωμενη στον συντοπιτη μου δημητρη.σ'ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια


Τιποτα Εργη εγω σ' ευχαριστω!
βλεπω εχεις αρκετο υλικο :Smile:

----------


## Vortigern

> αφηερωμενη στον συντοπιτη μου δημητρη.σ'ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια


Kαι ο βαπορας με καμαρι λιγο ποιο πισω!!!Αμα εγραφε και Lindos Lines θα ηταν οτι καλυτερο!!

----------


## Ergis

εχω παρα πολυ,απλα τοσο καιρο βαριομουν να το σκαναρω.....αλλη μια εδω,highspeed 2,παναγια εκατονταπυλιανη kai blue star naxos

----------


## Vortigern

> εχω παρα πολυ,απλα τοσο καιρο βαριομουν να το σκαναρω.....αλλη μια εδω,highspeed 2,παναγια εκατονταπυλιανη kai blue star naxos


Aλλος βαπορας στην μεση..Εργη αν εχεις τιποτα απο Μηλος εξπρες θα με χαροποιουσε να της εβλεπα στο θεμα του...

----------


## nickosps

Πανδαισία Hellas Ferries! Ωραία φωτο! Μπράβο!

----------


## scoufgian

Κνωσος και Ιonian Galaxy.copyright *aeolos*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27362

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Και αριστερα τους ο Ορφεας και ο Τριτωνας!

----------


## Ergis

ποτε περιπου ειναι τραβιγμενη η φωτογραφια αυτη;;

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια σκέψη , φίλε Έργη, είναι ότι η φωτογραφία με το *"Κνωσσός"* και το *"Ionian Galaxy"* έχει τραβηχτεί το χειμώνα του 1997.
Μου θυμίζει πολύ κάποιες που είχα βγάλει και εγώ.
Αν είναι σωστό, τότε είναι λίγο πριν πωληθεί το "Κνωσσός".

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

----------


## scoufgian

την ιδια εντυπωση εχω κι εγω Roi

----------


## esperos

Πειραιάς  21  Νοεμβρίου  1988

Πειραιάς.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Μια φωτο που βρικα στο σπιτι απο τον Ιανουαριο του 74'...εχει υποστη μια μικρη επεξεργασια γιατι ηταν ο πατερας μου μπροστα.Οι 2 παντοφλες δν ξερω ποιες ειναι οποιος γνωριζει ας πει... 
Το μονο που μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι οτι πρεπει να ειναι στα 200αρια αν δν κανω λαθος...  Συνημμένο Αρχείο 27778

----------


## Ellinis

> Πειραιάς 21 Νοεμβρίου 1988


Στο κυρίως πιάτο το κρουαζιερόπλοιο OLYMPIC FLAME - πρώην Σοβιετικό Τατζικιστάν. Δεν στέριωσε και μας άφησε σύντομα για την Κίνα.

----------


## aegina

File Vortigern i  bmle einai to Georgio Diogos-Odysseas 2-kai i aspri einai to Afaia. :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Η κάμερα γυρίζει και μετά απο αυτή τη σκηνή το πλάνο συνεχίζει στο παρακάτω. Αριστερά ο ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ του Τυπάλδου, και από την άλλη πλευρά της προβλήτας δύο απο τα "ιταλιάνικα". Το πιο μέσα είναι το Γ.ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ-ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ.
Μετά τα καραβάκια του Σαρωνικού είναι πλαγιοδετημένος ο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ του Καβουνίδη και πίσω του το FRANCA C. Πιο μακριά, μπροστά απο το τελωνείο το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ περιμένει τους μετανάστες για να τους μεταφέρει στην Αυστραλία.

gptamianos-filippos-franca c-patris-svenizelos.jpg

----------


## aegina

Ellinis ta karavakia tou sarwnikou:to prwto einai to SARONIS kai to deutero to KAMELIA.

----------


## britanis

it is a great site
and it is good to see old liners

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Η "αλιεία" μαργαριταριών συνεχίζεται.
Σε ένα πολυτελες φυλλάδιο του *Οργανισμού Λιμένος Πειραιώς* βρήκαμε την παρακάτω φωτογραφία.

Το πλοίο είναι πολύ γνωστό και αγαπημένο...

Britanis, wellcome to the forum.
It's very nice to see all your beautiful models.
And also, it's nice to Know more for the old passenger ships of '60s and '70s.

Πειραιάς .jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Roi πέρα από την όμορφη "κυρία" που πρωταγονιστεί, παρατήρησες το παρακμιακό φορτηγό που φορτώνει από το πλώριο αμπάρι; Συναγωνίζεται σε ηλικία το καράβι...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Apollo

Μπορει να ειναι το Α/Π Μοσχανθη του Τογια; 
Εικονα http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/attachm...0&d=1201116386

Η φωτογραφια μπορει να ειναι απο την δεκαετια του '50.

Σ'αυτο το συμπερασμα φτανω απο τα μακρια φορεματα και κομμωσεις των γυναικων, τα παντελονια, κομμωσεις και καπελλα των ανδρων, ενα μαυρο αυτοκινητο (Οπελ η Βολβο πιθανως) και τα γυρω κτιρια. 

Επισης την δεκαετια του '50 πηγαινα διακοπες οικογενειακως με κατι τετια μαυρα καραβια. Τα μερη που ειχα παει ηταν Πορος, Κεα, Παρος.

Στην φωτο υπαρχουν πολλοι ναυτες και στις κολωνες κρεμωνται pennants. Πιθανον να ηταν Ναυτικη Εβδομαδα;

Το παρακμιακο φορτηγο ειναι συμμαχικο Dodge (ελληνιστι Ντοητς) απο αυτα που αφησαν οι συμμαχοι στην Ελλαδα μετα το περας του Β' Παγκοσμιου Πολεμου. Τα συμμαχικα φορτηγα κυκλοφορουσαν μεχρι και την δεκαετια του '70.

----------


## Ellinis

Aγαπητέ Αpollo έχεις δίκιο, το πλοίο είναι το περίφημο ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ. Και σαν δε φτάνει που βρήκες το πλοίο, αναγνώρισες και το παρακμιακό φορτηγό :shock: !

Συμφωνώ και εγώ πως μάλλον πρόκειται για κάποια εθνική επαίτειο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Αpollo, σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Υπάρχει μια σειρά από φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού του Πειραιά που η καθεμία αποκαλύπτει και κάτι από τη μεγάλη ιστορία του λιμανιού.

Οι εμπειρίες και τα βιώματα σας θα ζωντανέψουν και πάλι αυτές τις ξεχασμένες εικόνες.
Mία τέτοια φωτογραφία ανεβάσαμε στο θέμα του *"Ελση"* (*"Έλλη Τόγια"*).
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=46390

Η φωτογραφία προέρχεται από το υπερπολύτιμο αρχείο του* Ο.Λ.Π.*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία από τον Πειραιά πριν από το 1968.

Το κτίριο-σύμβολο της πόλης.
Το *Παλαιό Δημαρχείο (Ρολόϊ).*
Κατεδαφίστηκε το *1968* από τον Δήμαρχo του Πειραιά, κύριο Σκυλίτση.
Κατά τη διάρκεια της επταετίας....

Το *"'Εσπερος"* του Καβουνίδη.
Ο Πειραιάς γεμάτος από καράβια.
Ανάμεσά τους και ένα πλοίο της πάλαι ποτέ Σοβιετικής Ένωσης.

Συμβολική φωτογραφία από ένα φυλλάδιο του Δήμου Πειραιά για το 
Ιστορικό Αρχείο

Ο τίτλος του φυλλαδίου είναι
*"ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - Οδοιπορικό στην αρχαία και τη νεότερη ιστορία της πόλης",* γραμμένο από την Ελένη Αναγνωστοπούλου και την Ευαγγελία Μπαφούνη.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στον Έσπερο (τιμής-ένεκεν), τον Nikohla Peppa, τον Ellinis, τον paroskayak, τον Appia 1978, τον Α. Μώλο, τον vinman, τον Διονύση Μουζάκη, τον Ben Bruce, τον Rocinante, τον polyka, τον scoufgian, τον moutsokwstas, τον Ναυτικό ΙΙ, τον dimitris, τον Finnparther 1966 και τον Captain Nionios.

Έχει γίνει μια προσπάθεια (όχι πολύ πετυχημένη) να ενωθούν τα δύο, κομμάτια της φωτογραφίας που δίνονταν σε δύο διαφορετικές σελίδες.
Στο θέμα του "Εσπερου" θα δοθεί καλύτερο το κομμάτι με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο.

Ο Πειραιάς και το ρολόϊ.jpg

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ωραια και ιστορικη φωτο οχι μονο επειδη δειχνει ιστορικα καραβια αλλα και για το δημαρχειο που δεν υπαρχει πια.δυστυχως επι επταετιας γρεμισαν αυτο το κοσμημα την στιγμη που χτισανε το αψυχο και αχαρο πυργο του πειραια...(σε ποιο σημειο του λιμανιου βρισκονταν το δημαρχειο??)

----------


## dimitris

Αντωνη για αλλη μια φορα αψογος Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Apollo

Ετσι θυμαμαι τον Πειραια. Απο το '68 εχω να κατεβω στο λιμανι.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Aπο το 1968????????? Που μενεις? Εκτος Αθηνων?

----------


## Haddock

Από τα λίγα έγχρωμα πλάνα της εποχής (1963) του Πειραιά από την ταινία του Σωκράτη Καψάσκη «Ο Ταυρομάχος προχωρεί». Απολαυστική *σεκάνς* του λιμανιού της εποχής και τον αείμνηστο Νικόλα Φέρμα με την κλασσική ατάκα: «Θα το συνηθίσουν οι Ρωμιοί το κατεψυγμένο...;;»

Ακολουθούν μερικά screenshots από το φιλμ του 1963 για τους λάτρεις του Ιστορικού Πειραιά.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Προς τους καλούς φίλους (to our good friends)

Queen Anna Maria, Britanis, Nicholas Peppas, Ellinis, Apollo, Έσπερο, Α. Μώλο, Ben Bruce, Paroskayak, Avenger, Rocinante, Leo, Νίκο, polyka, vinman, dimitris, scoufgian, moutsokwstas, Ναυτικό ΙΙ, Διονύση Μουζάκη, Καπετάν Αντρέα, Aegina, Finnpartner 1966, Απόστολο, sylver 23, mastropanago, mastrokosta

..... γυρίζουμε πίσω στα *1964
*
Μέσα από το Ετήσιο Ναυτικό Δελτίο του Ο.Λ.Π.
*"Ο Λιμήν του Πειραιώς κατά το έτος 1964"*
*
"Quenn Anna Maria"* και πολλά ακόμα όμορφα πλοία ...

Κλείνουμε τα μάτια και ταξιδεύουμε νοερά στα 1964 ....

We return to the past
Piraeus Port 1964
From The Annual Bulletin of Piraeus of 1964 
Editor: Port Authority of Piraeus S.A. (O.L.P.).

Από τους πολύτιμους θησαυρούς των *Ναυτικών Δελτίων του Ο.Λ.Π.*

Πειραιάς 1964.jpg

----------


## Rocinante

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Αντωνη που μοιραζεσε μαζι μας αυτες τις εικονες του πρελθοντος και γνωριζω καλα ποσο κοπιαζεις στο να τις ανακαλυψεις. Πιστευω ομως οτι οταν πρωτοαντικριζεις μια φωτογραφια σαν αυτη ολη η κουραση και το αγχος γινονται παρελθον και αισθανεσαι μια θριαμβευτικη ικανοποιηση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A panoramic view of the_ Piraeus_ harbor in 1919

Published in the February 1919 issue of the Greek-American monthly magazine *Atlantis* of New York city. This was an article on the _Harbor of Piraeus_ (page 10).

Piraeus1 1919.jpg

Entrance of the_ Piraeus_ harbor in 1919

Published in the February 1919 issue of the Greek-American monthly magazine *Atlantis* of New York city. This was an article on the _Harbor of Piraeus_ (page 11).
Entrance of Piraeus 1919.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Από τα λίγα έγχρωμα πλάνα της εποχής (1963) του Πειραιά από την ταινία του Σωκράτη Καψάσκη «Ο Ταυρομάχος προχωρεί». Απολαυστική *σεκάνς* του λιμανιού της εποχής και τον αείμνηστο Νικόλα Φέρμα με την κλασσική ατάκα: «Θα το συνηθίσουν οι Ρωμιοί το κατεψυγμένο...;;»
> 
> Ακολουθούν μερικά screenshots από το φιλμ του 1963 για τους λάτρεις του Ιστορικού Πειραιά.


Νίκο, καταπληκτική η "ψαριά"! 
Ξεκινώντας από την πρώτη φωτο και με τη φορά του ρολογιού, βλέπουμε το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ των Τυπάλδων, στη 2η φωτο το μαύρο σκαρί στο βάθος πρέπει να είναι το ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια (ίσως ήδη ως ΕΛΛΗ των Τυπάλδων) αλλά δεν παίρνω όρκο.
Στην 3η είναι ο ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ με τα σινιάλα των Ολυμπιακών Κρ., και τέλος το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ με ένα από τα 4 "ιταλιάνικα" στο βάθος.




> ..... γυρίζουμε πίσω στα *1964*
> 
> Μέσα από το Ετήσιο Ναυτικό Δελτίο του Ο.Λ.Π.
> *"Ο Λιμήν του Πειραιώς κατά το έτος 1964"*
> 
> *"Quenn Anna Maria"* και πολλά ακόμα όμορφα πλοία ...
> 
> Κλείνουμε τα μάτια και ταξιδεύουμε νοερά στα 1964 ....


Εκτός από το Queen Anna Maria που δεσπόζει, πίσω του διακρίνω και το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Μπροστά του είναι το ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ του Χανδρή και η πρύμνη από ένα ακόμη κρουαζιερόπλοιο του.
Αυτό που κάνει ανάποδα στη μέση της φωτο πρέπει να είναι το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Καβουνίδη (πρωην ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ του Τόγια) αλλά δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος. 
Στα δεξιά το μαύρο σκαρί ειναι το ΑΤΡΕΥΣ της Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## esperos

> Εκτός από το Queen Anna Maria που δεσπόζει, πίσω του διακρίνω και το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ. Μπροστά του είναι το ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ του Χανδρή και η πρύμνη από ένα ακόμη κρουαζιερόπλοιο του.
> Αυτό που κάνει ανάποδα στη μέση της φωτο πρέπει να είναι το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Καβουνίδη (πρωην ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ του Τόγια) αλλά δεν είμαι 100% σίγουρος. 
> Στα δεξιά το μαύρο σκαρί ειναι το ΑΤΡΕΥΣ της Ηπειρωτικής.


...και  η  πρύμνη  του  ετέρου  κρουαζιεροπλοίου  ανήκει  στο  FIESTA.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο, καταπληκτική η "ψαριά"! 
> Ξεκινώντας από την πρώτη φωτο και με τη φορά του ρολογιού, βλέπουμε το ΑΘΗΝΑΙ των Τυπάλδων, στη 2η φωτο το μαύρο σκαρί στο βάθος πρέπει να είναι το ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια (ίσως ήδη ως ΕΛΛΗ των Τυπάλδων) αλλά δεν παίρνω όρκο.
> Στην 3η είναι ο ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ με τα σινιάλα των Ολυμπιακών Κρ., και τέλος το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ με ένα από τα 4 "ιταλιάνικα" στο βάθος.


Both of you _Ellinis_ and _Esperos_ are incredible!!! Exceptional ability to recognize them... By the way, in the sequence from the film, at 0:13 it is *Elli*
At 1:09 it is either *Aegeus* or _Atreus_. What's the one on the left?

And by the way, the other actor next to Nikos Fermas is Yorgos Veletzas

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ξαναγυρίζουμε στα *Ετήσια Ναυτικά Δελτία του Ο.Λ.Π.*
*"Ο Λιμήν του Πειραιώς κατά το έτος 1964"*

Μια άλλη ημέρα στα 1964 ....

*"Quenn Anna Maria"*, *"Μηδεία"* της *ΕΛΜΕΣ* και το *"Αιγεύς"* της Ηπειρωτικής. Είναι η ίδια φωτογραφία από την οποία ο φίλος Ellinis έβαλε μια λεπτομέρεια με το *"Αιγεύς"* και το ρυμουλκό.
Το όνομα του πλοίου της Ηπειρωτικής δεν έχει πολλά γράμματα, άρα δεν μπορεί να είναι ως "Κεφαλληνία". Σύμφωνα με όσα έγραψε ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas, το πλοίο μετονομάστηκε σε "Κεφαλληνία" το 1965 και εδώ, σύμφωνα με όσα γράφονται στα Ναυτικά Δελτία, βρισκόμαστε στα 1964.

Η λεζάντα από κοντά γράφει:
*"Ο Προβλής Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου"*, σημερινά* "Διακοσάρια".*

Media.jpg

Και μια λεπτομέρεια από το πλοίο της προηγούμενης φωτογραφίας όπου βλέπουμε τον *"Πολικό"* του Καβουνίδη, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα.

Πλοίο.JPG

----------


## esperos

> Και μια λεπτομέρεια από το πλοίο της προηγούμενης φωτογραφίας όπου βλέπουμε τον *"Πολικό"* του Καβουνίδη, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα.
> 
> Πλοίο.JPG


Μετά βεβαιότητος είναι ο *''Πολικός''!*

----------


## Apollo

> Aπο το 1968????????? Που μενεις? Εκτος Αθηνων?


Το 1968 πηγα φανταρος. Μετα που τελειωσα το στρατο ξαναμπαρκαρησα, μετα βγηκα στην Αμερικη, μετα με εφεραν πισω για ενα χρονο περιπου και μετα ξαναπηγα στην Αμερικη οπου εμεινα 28 χρονια και μετα πηγα Καναδα για 4 χρονια και προσφατα επεστρεψα στην Ελλαδα.

Οποτε ερχομουν διακοπες ειχα πολλα γραφειοκρατικα τρεχαματα οποτε δεν προλαβαινα να κατεβαινω στο λιμανι. Η πλησιεστερη στο λιμανι περιοχη που εχω παει ειναι η Φρεαττυδα σε εστιατοριο. Πριν 6 χρονια πηρα λαντζα απο το Τουρκολιμανο για να παω μια βολτα στην ραδα του Πειραια αλλα ανοιχτα απο το λιμανι της Ζεας χαλασε η μηχανη και μας ρυμουλκησαν στο Τουρκολιμανο.


Ο λογος που αφησα την καρριερα μου ηταν η χουντα.

----------


## sea_serenade

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους σας παιδιά. Απίστευτα όμορφες φωτο και με μεγάλη ιστορική αξία. Φωτο που πραγματικά αξίζει να τις κορνιζάρεις...Να είστε καλά όλοι, ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## britanis

sunny day :Smile: of my dreamtown

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πάμε να δούμε δυο εικόνες από αυτές, από αυτές που δεν βλέπουμε συχνά.

*Μόνιμες Δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη.*
Πολλά χρόνια πριν...
Ξαναγυρίζουμε πίσω στο χρόνο μέσα από τα *Ετήσια Ναυτικά Δελτία του Ο.Λ.Π.*
Στο ίδιο μέρος που  πηγαίνουμε και εμείς σήμερα και θαυμάζουμε τα πλοία.
Φίλε polyka, πώς νιώθεις βλέποντας αυτές τις εικόνες;

Το πρώτο είναι πολύ παλιό και καλύτερα να προσπαθήσουν να το βρουν όσοι ξέρουν καλύτεροι.

Δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη.jpg

Το δεύτερο πρέπει να είναι κάποιο από τα τέσσερα ιταλικά ("Κανάρης", "Μιαούλης", "Καραϊσκάκης", "Κολοκοτρώνης"), ή από τα έξι ιταλικά (κάποιο από τα προηγούμενα, μαζί με τα "Αγαμέμνων" και "Αχιλλεύς").
*"Ο Λιμήν του Πειραιώς κατά το έτος 1956"*

Στου Βασιλειάδη.jpg

Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά σες όλους τους φίλους.
Τιμής ένεκεν στον polyka, τον Έσπερο, τον Ellinis και τον Ben Bruce. 

Πηγή: *Ετήσια Ναυτικά Δελτία του Ο.Λ.Π.
*
We return to the past
*Dry-Docks of Vasiliadis (O.L.P.).*
Piraeus Port 1956 (the second photo) and much earlier (the fisrt photo) 
From The Annual Bulletin of Piraeus.
Editor: Port Authority of Piraeus S.A. (O.L.P.).

----------


## polykas

_Aπίστευτοι φωτογραφικοί θησαυροί μιας άλλης παλιάς εποχής.Αντώνη σε υπέρ-ευχαριστούμε είσαι καταπληκτικός._

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Πειραιάς, προλιμένας καλοκαίρι 1973, κάτι τεμπέληδες ξεκουράζονται.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 5287


Αριστερά διακρίνονται το Αύρα και το Χαρά του Μεταξά. Εκείνο το καλοκαίρι τα απέσυρε από τα δρομολόγια λόγω χρεωκοπίας, μάλλον και το Χαρά πήγε στο διαλυτήριο....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Postcard of Piraeus Lemonadika in 1915

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Το δεύτερο πρέπει να είναι κάποιο από τα τέσσερα ιταλικά ("Κανάρης", "Μιαούλης", "Καραϊσκάκης", "Κολοκοτρώνης"), ή από τα έξι ιταλικά (κάποιο από τα προηγούμενα, μαζί με τα "Αγαμέμνων" και "Αχιλλεύς").


Κoιτα, στην δεξαμενη, δεν πιστευω να ειναι τα ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ-ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ, γιατι ηταν πιο μεγαλα. Αυτο το βλεπω μικρο. Επισης, δεν ειναι σιγουρα ο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ-ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΠΟΤΑΜΙΑΝΟΣ, γιατι ηταν μαυρο! Αυτο ειναι ασπρο!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το ερώτημα με τα δύο πλοία στη δεξαμενή παραμένει.
Μέχρι να απαντηθεί, πάμε να δούμε μια εικόνα που θυμίζει αυτήν που ανέβασε ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas.
Οι εικόνες έχουν δημοσιευτεί στο περιοδικό *"ΑΡΓΩ"* του *Γιώργου Φουστάνου* (τεύχος: *403* - *Ιούλιος 1999*).
Περιλαμβάνονται σ' ένα φωτογραφικό αφιέρωμα- flashback με τίτλο
*"Ο Πειραιάς του 20ου αιώνα".*
Στη λεζάντα αναφέρεται:
_"Τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50. Συνύπαρξη επιβατηγών πλοίων διαφόρων γραμμών._
_Διακρίνονται τα "Αχιλλεύς" και "Αγαμέμνων", το "Καραϊσκάκης", το "Δέσποινα", το "Μεντιτερένιαν", το "Σεμίραμις" και το "Πίνδος"."_

Διακρίνονται, βέβαια και τα υπόλοιπα που έχουν αναφερθεί στην παρόμοια φωτογραφία που ανέβηκε στις *"Ιστορικές Αναζητήσεις".*
Ακόμα διακρίνεται το "Κανάρης" και κάποιο από τα πλοία του Τόγια.Σε σχέση με τη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Nicholas Peppas, το πλοίο που λείπει είναι το "Νεράϊδα".
Πιθανόν, οι φωτογραφίες έχουν τραβηχτεί σε διαφορετικές ημερομηνίες, μιας και στην άλλη φωτογραφία ο καιρός φαίνεται συννεφιασμένος.
Πάντως, η σύνθεση των πλοίων μοιάζει αρκετά. 

Στο ίδιο φωτογραφικό-Flashback έχουν περιληφθεί και οι φωτογραφίες με το "Έρυσσος" και το Πέλωψ", τα τέσσερα ιταλιάνικα και πολλά ακόμα (φωτογραφημένα σε διαφορετικές χρονικές στιγμές του 20ου αιώνα).

Νομίζω ότι είναι από τις πιο όμορφες που έχουμε ποτέ δει.


Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στον Nicholas Peppas, τον Έσπερο, τον paroskayak, τον Ellinis, τον Ben Bruce, τον polyka, τον aegina, τον Avenger, τον Finnpartner 1966, τον Appia 1978, τον manolis m, τον starce, τον britanis, τον A. Μώλο, τον Διονύση Μουζάκη, τον proussos, τον Leo, τον Rocinante, τον Νίκο, τον Καπετάν-Αντρέα, τον vinman, τον rjjjh2004 και τον dimitris.

Στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 50.jpg50.jpg

----------


## Haddock

Σπανιότατες φωτογραφίες! Τι να πρωτοδιαλέξει κανείς. Πραγματικό παράθυρο στον ιστορικό Πειραιά! Θα μου επιτρέψετε να δώσω τα εύσημα στους ιστορικούς γκουρού μιας και δε σκαμπάζω γρυ από τα βαπόρια της εποχής. Εύγε σε όλους για το μεράκι και τον κόπο σας!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η φωτογραφία του λιμανιού με το Βασίλισσα Αννα Μαρία, δεν μπορεί να είναι τραβηγμένη το 1964. Το πλοίο κατέπλευσε πρώτη φορά στον Πειραιά από την Γένοβα που έγινε η μετασκευή της πρύμης τον Μάρτιο του 1965 όπου έγιναν τα εγκαίνια στις 15 Μαρτίου. Ετυχε να είμαι επιβάτης, 9 ετών τότε στο παρθενκό του ταξίδι-κρουαζιέρα προς Χάϊφα στις 17 Μαρτίου 1965. Ακόμη δεν είχε τελειώσει το φινίρισμα του σαλονιού που χτίστηκε στην πρύμη και κατά την διάρκεια της 4ήμερης κρουαζιέρας τα συνεργεία δούλευαν πυρετωδώς να προλάβουν το πρώτο υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι του δύο ημέρες αργότερα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Επανέρχομαι στην φωτογραφία του Β. Α. Μ στον Πειραιά με την πρύμη του FIESTA (τότε Καρίνα). Είναι τραβηγμένη την ημέρα των εγκαινίων του Βασίλισσα Αννα Μαρία 15 Μαρτίου 1965 το οποίο είναι και σημαιoστολισμένο. Η ίδια ακριβώς φωτογραφία σε ασπρόμαυρο με την πρύμη του Καρίνα να φαίνεται στην ίδια θέση (χωρίς όμως το Ολυμπία) και το Β. Α. Μ. σημαιοστολισμένο υπάρχει και στο βιβλίο Last White Empresses του Clive Harvey από την ημέρα των εγκαινίων του από την τότε βασίλισσα της Ελλάδας που το πλοίο πήρε το όνομά του.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Queen Anna Maria, σίγουρα έχεις δίκιο.
Απλά, η φωτογραφία περιλαμβάνεται στα *Ναυτικά Δελτία του 1964*.
Προφανώς, όμως, είναι λίγο μεταγενέστερη. 
Όλη αυτή η ιστορία μοιάζει με ένα τεράστιο puzzle.
Σιγά-σιγά τα κομμάτια αρχίζουν να κολλάνε μεταξύ τους και το puzzle παίρνει σιγά-σιγά κάποια μορφή. 
Θα χρειαστεί, βέβαια, μεγάλη προσπάθεια και συμμετοχή από όσο το δυνατόν περισσότερους φίλους.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Να και η φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 15 Μαρτίου 1965, ημέρα των εγκαινίων του Βασίλισσα Αννα Μαρία από το πολύ καλά ενημερωμένο βιβλίο του Clive Harvey "The Last White Empresses" Carmania Press. Το συστείνω ανεπιφύλακτα στους φίλους του forum.

QAM_15_MARCH_edited.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Once in a while I get a true gem of a postcard!  I bet you you have not seen this one!

Piraeus 1913.jpg

Now esperos, ellinis, Roi-Badouin and all my friends, the ball is in your court. Identify our ships

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το ρολόι και τα πολεμικά πλοία της εποχής είναι σημαιοστολισμένα και μάλλον είναι στα Θεοφάνεια στον αγιασμό των υδάτων.

----------


## Ellinis

Όσο για τα σκάφη, πρόκειται για τορπιλοβόλλα του Ελληνικού Π.Ν.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Δεν ξέρω αν βοηθά, αλλά νομίζω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να ανεβεί.

Παραδοσιακό Καφενείο του *"ΛΑΚΗ"* στην *Απολλωνία της Σίφνου*.
Στους τοίχους μπορεί κανείς να θαυμάσει το "Ευαγγελίστρια", τον "Μιαούλη", το "Αλκυών" (τα έχουμε δει στο θέμα Τα πλοία που προσέγγισαν στη Σίφνο) και κάποια από τα πλοία του στόλου την ζητούμενη εποχή.

Διακρίνονται καθαρά τα ονόματά τους.

"Σφενδόνη", "Δόξα", "Ψαρά", "Σπέτσαι", "Ύδρα", "Αβέρωφ", "Αχελώος", "Πηνειός", "Αλφειός" και πολλά ακόμα.
Μάλλον, η απάντηση κρύβεται σ' αυτά.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στο Δημό του Λάκη που συνεχίζει αυτό που ξεκίνησε ο πατέρας του (ο περίφημος Λάκης) και σε όλους τους φίλους.

Φίλε Nichola Peppa ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις, ευτυχώς, παραμονεύουν σε κάθε γωνιά αυτής της περίεργης χώρας.

Μια λεπτομέρεια από το κάδρο

Πλοία του στόλου.JPG

Ολόκληρο το κάδρο


Ελληνικός Στόλος ΙΙ.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A very common postcard of Piraeus around 1900

Piraeus 1900.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The photograph I attach here is quite well known to the researchers of the History of Piraeus

Piraeus pre-1926.JPG

I first came across it in 1955 when I first read_  Athinai kai Attiki: Odigos taxidiotou, Ekd. Oikos Eleutheroudakis, Athinai, 1926

_It appears on page 111 and what you see here is a scan from my rather yellowish original... All these years I have been wondering about the names of the ships. And then Lawrence Dunn comes with his wonderful book Mediterranean Shipping and exhibits the same picture in an incredibly clear, mint version but again without identification!  So, does anyone know the ships, at least the big one?

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ζητώ συγνώμη από τον καλό φίλο Nicholas Peppas, αλλά θα ήθελα να ανεβάσουμε μια φωτογραφία από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά λίγο μετά τα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '50. 
Συζητήσαμε λίγο για τη φωτογραφία αυτή στην σημερινή κοπή της πίτας, οπότε ας τη δούμε ..... 

Θα πρέπει να βρισκόμαστε κάπου στα 1956-57.
Λίγο πριν την πτώχευση της εταιρείας του Τόγια.

Η φωτογραφία που ακολουθεί περιλαμβάνεται στα *Ναυτικά Δελτιά του ΟΛΠ "Ο Λιμήν του Πειραιώς κατά το έτος 1957".* 

Διακρίνουμε το *"Κυκλάδες" τ*ου Τόγια και δύο ακόμα πλοία του Τόγια βαμμένα λευκά.
Στα δεξιά κάποιο που μπορεί να μοιάζει με το "Ελλη Τόγια" και λίγο αριστερά κάποιο που θα μπορούσε να μοιάζει με το "Μοσχάνθη" (βαμμένο, όμως, λευκό).
Πιθανόν να πρόκειται για διαφορετικά πλοία από τις παραπάνω εικασίες.
Διαρίνονται ακόμα τέσσερα υπέροχα πλοία του Καβουνίδη, της Ηπειρωτικής και κάποιας άλλης εταιρείας.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Ιδιαίτερα στον Έσπερο, τον Nicholas Peppas, τον Ellinis, τον Αντώνη Μώλο και τον Avenger. 

Πλοία του Τόγια.jpg

50.JPG

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Κοιτα, με μια γρηγορη ματια, βλεπω το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ, αριστερα του το ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ (εχει ενα μπαουλο μπροστα απο τη γεφυρα), ενα αλλο της Ηπειρωτικης, και το MEDITERRANEAN του Τυπαλδου. Ο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ, αγοραστηκε καπου στο 1955. To ιδιο και το ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ (Ηταν ΤΕΤΗ απο το 1947). Το MEDITERRANEAN, το 1950.

----------


## Ellinis

> Στα δεξιά κάποιο που μπορεί να μοιάζει με το "Ελλη Τόγια" και λίγο αριστερά κάποιο που θα μπορούσε να μοιάζει με το "Μοσχάνθη" (βαμμένο, όμως, λευκό).


Θα συμφωνήσω για το ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ, αλλά το άλλο λευκό δεν μπορεί να είναι το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ το οποίο δεν βάφτηκε ποτέ λευκό. Λευκό και να του μοιάζει λοιπόν... μάλλον στο ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ θα πόνταρα.




> Διαρίνονται ακόμα τέσσερα υπέροχα πλοία του Καβουνίδη, της Ηπειρωτικής και κάποιας άλλης εταιρείας.


Είναι η ίδια πεντάδα που συζητάγαμε εδώ: τα 3 που έγραψε ο Finnpartner_1966 συν τα ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και ΕΡΜΗΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι βλέποντας οτι τα 5 πλοία παραμένουν στην ίδια θέση που ήταν σε αυτή και αυτή τη φωτογραφία, θα έλεγα πως ήταν δεμένα για χειμώνα ή για επισκευή.
Παρατηρήστε στην πρώτη και τα σημάδια που έχει στο πλάϊ του το MEDITERRANEAN, σαν να έχουν γίνει απο κάποια προσάραξη δεν είναι;

Και αφού το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ έχει ακόμη τα Τογαίικα σινιάλα, πρέπει να είναι πριν το 1957, άρα κάπου μεταξύ 1955-57.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a very well known carte postale of Pireaus by V. Goudis from 1959 or 1960.

Piraeus 1959.jpg

----------


## lissos



----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικός πίνακας!!!  :Very Happy: 

Επιτρέπεται να ρωτήσω που τον ανακάλυψες;

----------


## Ellinis

Φωτογραφία του λιμανιού το 1961, από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο του ΟΛΠ. Το ΜEDITERRANEAN των Τυπάλδων έχει βάλει ρότα για την έξοδο του λιμανιού. 
Αριστερά δεμένο στο λιμενοβραχίονα και δεξιά -εκεί που τώρα δένουν τα ροδίτικα- είναι δύο πρωην πολεμικά σκαριά. Είναι τα ΡΟΔΟΣ και ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ των Τυπάλδων που περιμένουν να μετασκευαστούν σε κρουαζιερόπλοια. Επίσης στα ροδίτικα ένα 3-φουγαρο της Canadian Pacific περιμένει να μετασκευαστεί από την Ηπειρωτική ως ΕΡΜΗΣ ή ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ. Λεπτομέρειες της φωτο εδώ και εδώ.

piraeus61.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία. Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Σε αυτό το πλοίο υπήρχαν 3 φουγάρα και στη μετασκευή έγινε 1?

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι στο ΜEDITERRANEAN και στα 2 της Ηπειρωτικής έγιναν τα τρεία φουγάρα ένα. Τώρα εδώ που τα λέμε, τρεία φουγάρα για τόσο μικρά καράβια ήταν κάπως υπερβολικό...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ασε που θα έπιαναν όλο τον χώρο του τελευταίου deck που είναι πολύτιμο σαν κατάστρωμα στην Ελλάδα, και επιπλέον το ένα ήταν ψεύτικο.

----------


## lissos

> Καταπληκτικός πίνακας!!! 
> 
> Επιτρέπεται να ρωτήσω που τον ανακάλυψες;


Είναι scanner από το λεύκωμα 
"ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ, κέντρο ναυτιλίας και πολιτισμού"  :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!




> Είναι scanner από το λεύκωμα 
> "ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ, κέντρο ναυτιλίας και πολιτισμού"

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία από τον παλιό Πειραιά.
Αντίγραφό της βρέθηκε στο *Κέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης Δραπετσώνας. 

*Το* Ρολόϊ,* σημείο-κατατεθέν της πόλης του Πειραιά.
Προσοχή, όμως, στους λαούς που γκρεμίζουν τα ιστορικά κτίριά τους.

Ο γνωστός δήμαρχος της Χούντας το γκρέμισε για να κτίσει ένα άλλο κτίριο.
Φανταστείτε να υπήρχε ακόμα στη θέση του.
Και μην ξεχνάμε το περίφημο σύνθημα που ήταν γραμμένο με μπογιά σε κάποιο τοίχο της Σαλαμίνας:
*"Λαοί που δεν έχουν μνήμη, καταλήγουν όπως τα Αμπελάκια"
*
Έχουν και τα κτίρια μνήμη, όπως έχουν και τα καράβια.  

Όσον αφορά τα καράβια, νομίζω ότι η σύνθεση είναι εξαιρετική.
*"Μαριλένα", "Μυρτιδιώτισσα",* το *"Ύδρα"* του Τυπάλδου", το "Χαρά" και τόσα ακόμα.

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους. 

Το Ρολόϊ.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία από τον παλιό Πειραιά.
> Αντίγραφό της βρέθηκε στο *Κέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης Δραπετσώνας.* 
> 
> Το* Ρολόϊ,* σημείο-κατατεθέν της πόλης του Πειραιά.


Thanks Antoni. A wonderful picture indeed

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αντώνη πραγματικά όμορφη και νοσταλγική φωτογραφία. Διακρίνω επίσης την πλώρη του Αίγινα, το Νεράϊδα, το Φίλιππος του Καβουνίδη, το Κρήτη του Τυπάλδου, τον Παντελή, και το Φαιστός του Ευθυμιάδη. Επίσης, θα τολμήσω να πω ότι στο αριστερό μέρος φαίνεται ένα από τα τρίδυμα των Ιταλικών επανορθώσεων και λόγω θέσης του μαντεύω ότι είναι το Αδωνις πριν μπουν τα σινιάλα του Καβουνίδη. Αν αληθεύει, η χρονιά ήταν 1966.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία, το καραβάκι με το μπλε φουγάρο ανάμεσα στο ΥΔΡΑ και το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ ποιό να είναι; 
Και εκεί δίπλα απο το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ βλέπω και ενα κόκκινο φουγάρο που μπορεί να ανήκει σε ρυμουλκό του Μάτσα. 

Πιο πίσω απο τη πρύμνη του ΑΔΩΝΙΣ; (πράγματι με τα σινιάλα του ΕΟΤ) βλέπω κάτι μπεζ υπερκατασκευές με άσπρο φουγάρο που δεν αναγνωρίζω...

Αντώνη, μπορείς να κάνεις μια μεγένθυση του κεντρικού μέρους της φωτο;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αρη, είναι η πλώρη του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ και η υπερκατασκευή του ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ. Το δε μπλε φουγάρο πρέπει να είναι του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ως ΑΡΗΣ (βλ. ακρόπρωρο που εξέχει δεξιά του ΥΔΡΑ).

----------


## Naias II

Εξαιρετική Roi, ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Ellinis

> Αρη, είναι η πλώρη του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ και η υπερκατασκευή του ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ. Το δε μπλε φουγάρο πρέπει να είναι του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ως ΑΡΗΣ (βλ. ακρόπρωρο που εξέχει δεξιά του ΥΔΡΑ).


Eννούσα πιο πίσω, κοντά στο κτίριο των Τυπάλδων, περίπου πίσω από το άλμπουρο του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ.

Ως ΑΡΗΣ ταξίδεψε στον Σαρωνικό; Ξέρουμε τελικά πότε αποσύρθηκε;

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ναι Αρη, ταξίδεψε μία σαιζόν μόνο αν θυμάμαι καλά. Αλλωστε η θέση αυτή στο λιμάνι είναι για τα πλοία του Σαρωνικού.

----------


## esperos

> Αντώνη πραγματικά όμορφη και νοσταλγική φωτογραφία. Διακρίνω επίσης την πλώρη του Αίγινα, το Νεράϊδα, το Φίλιππος του Καβουνίδη, το Κρήτη του Τυπάλδου, τον Παντελή, και το Φαιστός του Ευθυμιάδη. Επίσης, θα τολμήσω να πω ότι στο αριστερό μέρος φαίνεται ένα από τα τρίδυμα των Ιταλικών επανορθώσεων και λόγω θέσης του μαντεύω ότι είναι το Αδωνις πριν μπουν τα σινιάλα του Καβουνίδη. Αν αληθεύει, η χρονιά ήταν 1966.


Έχω  την  εντύπωση  ότι  δεν  πρόκειται  για  το  ΑΔΩΝΙΣ  αλλά  για  το  ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ  που  ήταν  το  μόνο  που  ταξίδεψε  στην  ακτοπλοΐα  με  τα  σινιάλα  ΕΟΤ  και  διαχείριση  Καβουνίδη,  ήταν  δε  το  πρώτο  από  τα  τρία  αδέλφια  που  κατέπλευσε  στην  Ελλάδα. Το  ΑΔΩΝΙΣ  δεν  νομίζω  να  δούλεψε  παρά  μόνο  με  τα  σινιάλα  Καβουνίδη  μετά  την  κατακύρωση  του  στην  εταιρεία  αυτή.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι μου επισκεφτήκαμε και σήμερα το Κέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης Δραπετσώνας μαζί με μαθητές.
Στο Κέντρο φωτογραφήσαμε μερικές ακόμα εικόνες από τον παλιό Πειραιά, τις οποίες θα δούμε πολύ σύντομα.

Ας δούμε τώρα δύο λεπτομέρειες από την παραπάνω φωτογραφία.
Ο φίλος Ellinis έψαχνε από καιρό το καραβάκι με το όνομα "'Αρης". Από ότι φαίνεται το βρήκε.
Ένα άλλο ερώτημα που έχει θέσει ο φίλος Ellinis είναι αν πράγματι ταξίδεψε ο "'Αρης" από τη Ραφήνα.

Στη φωτογραφία, δίπλα στα αιγηνίτικα υπάρχει και μία παντόφλα. 
 
Στον Πειραιά του 1966, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα ......
Στη φωτογραφία γράφεται με μαρκαδόρο το έτος "1965", αλλά μπορεί να μην είναι σωστό.
 
Πειραιάς ¶δωνις.jpg

Πειραιάς Μαριλένα.jpg

----------


## aegina

Roi ekpliktiki foto, edw 8a mou epeitrepsetai na pw oti i pantofla 8a prepei na einai to AG.NEKTARIOS,epeiseis pisw apo to NERAIDA diakrinetai kai to SARWNIS.

----------


## aegina

Zitw sygnwmi dipla sto NERAIDA einai to MARIO & pio dipla to SARWNIS :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Mε τη μεγένθυση του Roi, ξεκαθάρισε το τοπίο. Αυτό που έλεγα οτι είναι κόκκινο φουγάρο, τελικά είναι πρέπει να είναι το κομοδέσιο ενός μικρού ρυμουλκού.
Αυτό με το άσπρο φουγαρο που έψαχνα απέναντι απο το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ είναι ρυμουλκό.

Είναι η πρώτη φορά που βλέπω το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ως ΑΡΗΣ και το ερώτημα που επαναφέρει ο Roi , για το αν πήγε ποτέ στη Ραφήνα, παραμένει.

----------


## karystos

Το ΑΡΗΣ εμφανίστηκε στη Ραφήνα για ένα πολύ σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα μάλλον το 1967. Προσωπικά το θυμάμαι αραγμένο στο μέσα λιμάνι, στο τσιμεντόπλοιο. Ίσως να έκανε και κάποια δρομολόγια για την Κάρυστο. Θυμάμαι επίσης ότι μετά από πολύ μικρό διάστημα το ξαναείδα παροπλισμένο στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε karystos η μαρτυρία σου είναι πολύ σημαντική και σιγά σιγά το παζλ της πορείας του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ αρχίζει να σχηματίζεται...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αρα εγώ το θυμάμαι στον Σαρωνικό το 1966, την χρονιά της φωτογραφίας, για μία σαιζόν και μετά μετακόμισε στην Ραφήνα. Αντώνη, πρέπει να είναι το 1966 από το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ με τα σινιάλα του ΕΟΤ που παρελήφθηκε το 1966 και πρωτοταξίδεψε γα τον Καβουνίδη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

My friends

You seem to like puzzles, so here is a historic pictures of V Goudes, showing *Piraeus* in 1961. I am very sorry I cannot give you a better magnification, but I can tell you that the ship in the front is a _Kavounides_ ship and it is not *Philippos.* The one in the back left looks like *Kolokotronis* of Potamianos. 

The picture is from _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ by Leonidas Kouvaris (Syropouloi & Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964)

Piraeus 1961.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> My friends
> 
> You seem to like puzzles, so here is a historic pictures of V Goudes, showing *Piraeus* in 1961. I am very sorry I cannot give you a better magnification, but I can tell you that the ship in the front is a _Kavounides_ ship and it is not *Philippos.* The one in the back left looks like *Kolokotronis* of Potamianos. 
> 
> The picture is from _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ by Leonidas Kouvaris (Syropouloi & Koumandareas publishers, Athens, 1964)


Well....  I was _momentarily incorrect_ as we say in the academic profession... The first ship *is Philippos* and the proof is in the second photograph attached here....   I am glad is it 3:30 in the morning in Greece and _Ellinis_, _Roi_Baudoin_, _esperos_ and _Appia_1978_ did not reprimend me appropriately. To them I dedicate this wonderful picture of one of my truly favorite ships...

Piraeus Philippos.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Χμμ. Βλέπω τα Νεράϊδα, Σαρωνίς, Μαριώ και..... Μάχη με τα χαρακτηριστικά μάγουλα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Thank you so much, our friend, for this wonderful picture.

Η παραπάνω φωτογραφία, φίλε Nicholas Peppas υπάρχει σε πολλές διαφορετικές πηγές.
Σε εγκυκλοπαίδειες, σε βιβλία, σε carte-postale.

Eδώ μια έγχρωμη εκδοχή της από το περίφημο (πλέον) βιβλίο της *Γεωγραφίας* της *Γ'* και της *Δ' Δημοτικού του 1975.
*
Θα ήθελα να σημειώσω ότι στο συγκεκριμένο βιβλίο υπάρχουν περισσότερες φωτογραφίες με πλοία από ότι σε όλα τα υπόλοιπα από εκεί και πέρα.
Αυτό δεν ξέρω πώς εξηγείται ..

Port of Piraeus
"Filippos" of Kavounidis
"Kolokotronis" 
The ships of Aegina route

Special dedicated to Nicholas Peppas.  

Φίλιππος.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Δεν θυμάμαι το περιοδικό από που έκοψα αυτή την καταπληκτική έγχρωμη φωτογραφία του Πειραιά, αλλά είναι πράγματι εξαιρετική. Θαυμάστε στην ίδια θέση με την προηγούμενη ένα άλλο πλοίο του Καβουνίδη να φορτώνει στόρια για το επόμενο ταξίδι. Διακρίνεται στο βάθος το Αιολίς καθώς και τα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε αυτούς που ψάχνουν σε βιβλιοθήκες τα παλιά βιβλία και περιοδικά για να μας προσφέρουν μοναδικές εικόνες.

piraeus.jpg

----------


## aegina

Pragmati einai wraia fotografia...tou Sarwnikou einai to NERAIDA,AVRA,XARA AIGINA,ka8ws kai merika mikra opws to ELENA i to MARINA,kapoio prepei na einai to ASPASIA.Entyposi mou kanei i pantofla einai to AIGINA.

----------


## esperos

> Δεν θυμάμαι το περιοδικό από που έκοψα αυτή την καταπληκτική έγχρωμη φωτογραφία του Πειραιά, αλλά είναι πράγματι εξαιρετική. Θαυμάστε στην ίδια θέση με την προηγούμενη ένα άλλο πλοίο του Καβουνίδη να φορτώνει στόρια για το επόμενο ταξίδι. Διακρίνεται στο βάθος το Αιολίς καθώς και τα πλοία του Αργοσαρωνικού. Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένη σε αυτούς που ψάχνουν σε βιβλιοθήκες τα παλιά βιβλία και περιοδικά για να μας προσφέρουν μοναδικές εικόνες.


Που  με  ανεκάλυψες;
Μπορεί  και  να  βρίσκομαι  μεταξύ  αυτών  που  φαίνονται  κοντά  στην  σκάλα  επιβίβασης.

----------


## a.molos

Για δώσε μας τώρα και τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες!

----------


## esperos

> Για δώσε μας τώρα και τις απαραίτητες πληροφορίες!


Δ/Π  ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ στην  τελευταία  του  μορφή  με  το  καπέλο  στην  τσιμινιέρα. Πρέπει  να  είναι  το  1967  ή  μεταγενέστερα.  Το  έπαιρνα  από  την  θέση  αυτή  στον  άγιο  Σπυρίδωνα  για  να  ταξιδέψω.  Σε  ένα  τέτοιο  ταξίδι  είχα  την  ευκαιρία  στην  αναχώρηση  να  βρίσκομαι  στο  μηχανοστάσιο  παρέα  με  τον  Γ'  μηχανικό  και  να  παρακολουθήσω  για  πρώτη  φορά  όλους  τους  χειρισμούς  της  μηχανής  του.  Αναμνήσεις  αξέχαστες  στιγμές!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Αντώνη.
Είναι πραγματικά μια εξαιρετική φωτογραφία.
Ξαναβρισκόμαστε νοερά εκείνη την ημέρα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, αλλά και στο μηχανοστάσιο του "Εσπερος", παρέα με τον συνονόματό του...

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Ωπα?? Και πισινα ο ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ???

----------


## esperos

> Ωπα?? Και πισινα ο ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ???


Ναι  ΙΑΛΥΣΣΕ,  τότε  έκανε  το  εβδομαδιαίο  δρομολόγιο  Βενετία - Κέρκυρα - Πειραιά - Κάλυμνο - Ρόδο  και  τανάπαλιν,  δούλευε  σαν  κρουαζιερόπλοιο, διέθετε  ορχήστρα  και  το  βράδυ  στο  ταξίδι  γινότανε  χαμός  στο  σαλόνι,  αυτό  κάτω  από  την  γέφυρα,  από  τον  χορό.  Θυμάμαι  χαρακτηριστικά  μια  φορά  ένα  Ιταλό  επιβάτη  κοντού  μάλλον  αναστήματος  και  με  μια  τσάντα  στον  ώμο,  που  βλέπωντας  τους  άλλους  να  χορεύουν,  από  τον  ενθουσιασμό  του,  άρχισε  να  χοροπηδάει  τρέχοντας  από  το  σαλόνι  μέχρι  την  πρύμνη  του  πλοίου. Και  δεν  ήταν  και  νεαρός.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η φωτογραφία του φίλου a.molos είναι τραβηγμένη μάλλον το 1970 χρονιά μετατροπής του Νεράϊδα σε κρουαζιερόπλοιο (βλ. κλείσιμο περαντζάδων) και την εμφάνιση του Αύρα.

----------


## a.molos

> Θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά μια φορά ένα Ιταλό επιβάτη κοντού μάλλον αναστήματος και με μια τσάντα στον ώμο, που βλέπωντας τους άλλους να χορεύουν, από τον ενθουσιασμό του, άρχισε να χοροπηδάει τρέχοντας από το σαλόνι μέχρι την πρύμνη του πλοίου. Και δεν ήταν και νεαρός.


Κατι σαν τον Νίκο Ρίζο στην ταινία "Τρεις κούκλες και εγώ (?)" μόνο που το ταξίδι ήταν μέχρι την Αίγινα με ένα απο τα πλοία της γραμμής. Χαρακτηριστική η σκηνή της αναχώρησης στον Πειραιά όπου εμφανίζονται στην σειρά όλα σχεδόν τα επιβατηγά του Αργοσαρωνικού που αναφέρουμε κατά καιρούς.
Ο σκηνοθέτης κος Ελληνίς εάν μπορεί ας επιληφθεί του σχετικού telecine!

----------


## Haddock

Να προσθέσω, εκτός από τα όμορφα πλάνα του Πειραιά, στο ίδιο φιλμ εμφανίζεται και το *ΡΕΝΑ.*  ;-)

----------


## Haddock

Ξεσκονίζοντας παλιές μπομπίνες και ανασύροντας σελουλόιντ από τον περασμένο αιώνα, αποθησαύρισα πλάνα της δεκαετίας του 1940 και του 1950. Στο πρώτο *βίντεο*, στο 6:12 θα δείτε μερικά πλάνα από βυθισμενα πλοία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά καθώς και αρκετά ξύλινα σκαριά.

Στο δεύτερο *βίντεο*, οι σεκανς είναι από το φιλμ «Συννεφιασμένη Κυριακή» με τον παλιό Πειραιά να σφύζει από ζωή. Αξίζει πραγματικά να τιμήσετε την πολύ καλή προσπάθεια δια χειρός Γιώργου Ζερβουλάκου.




> Είναι παράξενες οι ιστορίες των λιμανιών, είναι παράξενοι και οι άνθρωποι τους, διψάνε για τις ανοιχτές θάλασσες, για τις μεγάλες πολιτείες, μα πριν απ' όλα διψάνε για την αλλαγή. Θα γίνει τάχα ποτέ αυτή η αλλαγή που τόσο λαχταράμε; Θα γίνει;
> 
> Κάθε μέρα που χαράζει σ' ένα λιμάνι, είναι κι ένα καινούργιο όνειρο. Όταν ήμουν μικρή μου άρεσε να κοιτάζω αυτό το αργό ξημέρωμα με τα καράβια τυλιγμένα στην πρωινή καταχνιά. Μ' άρεσε το ξύπνημα του λιμανιού καθώς οι εργάτες ξεκινούν για τη δουλειά τους και οι ναυτικοί γυρίζουν στα καράβια τους. Αυτή η πρωινή ώρα είναι και η ώρα του λιμανιού, μόνο που πια κάθε καινούργια μέρα που ξημερώνει είναι και ένας καημός για μένα.


*Δύσκολα χρόνια...*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο δεύτερο *βίντεο*, οι σεκανς είναι από το φιλμ «Συννεφιασμένη Κυριακή» με τον παλιό Πειραιά να σφύζει από ζωή. Αξίζει πραγματικά να τιμήσετε την πολύ καλή προσπάθεια δια χειρός Γιώργου Ζερβουλάκου.


First rate!!!  Thank you. In addition to *Despoina* we are glad to hear the voice of the great *Daphne Skoura*. But the movie appeared early in 1959 (so it is of the 1958-59 period) and was called _Gia to psomi kai ton erota_. perhaps it appeared in video more recently with a more popular title... Along with Skoura, the film featured Mihalis Nikolinakos, Rika Dialyna, Thanassis Beggos and Demos Starenios). It is interesting that in 1958, Daphne Skoura had been voted the fifth most popular Greek film star!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ξεσκονίζοντας παλιές μπομπίνες και ανασύροντας σελουλόιντ από τον περασμένο αιώνα, αποθησαύρισα πλάνα της δεκαετίας του 1940 και του 1950. Στο πρώτο *βίντεο*, στο 6:12 θα δείτε μερικά πλάνα από βυθισμενα πλοία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά καθώς και αρκετά ξύλινα σκαριά.


What can I say??...  You are incredible. Bravo!
This is a German documentary of 1941 prepared by the UFA film company. Its title was Leuchtendes Hellas. It was directed by Hans Broecker.
the movie is also particularly important for showing Acropolis (mostly Parthenon) and Piraeus in color in 1941!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Νίκο, απλά εξαίσια!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ότι και να πούμε, φίλε paroskayak, θα είναι λίγο.
Γι' αυτό ας πούμε μόνο ένα μεγάλο μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και ένα  μικρό δώρο για σένα στο θέμα του ....... *"Νάξος"*.

----------


## Haddock

> But the movie appeared early in 1959 (so it is of the 1958-59 period) and was called _Gia to psomi kai ton erota_.


Νίκο έχεις δίκιο, αν και είχα την εντύπωση ότι είχε γυριστεί στα 1957. Το φιλμ είχε δυο τίτλους γι αυτό και δεν ήμουν σίγουρος για το σωστό. Αξίζει να δείτε το φιλμ σε DVD (λόγω καλύτερης ποιότητας) διότι εκτός τα πλάνα του λιμανιού, συμπεριλαμβάνει πλάνα από τα πέριξ του Πειραία, της επισκευαστικής ζώνης, καθώς και τις ντάνες των λίμπερτι λόγω της οικονομικής *κρίσης του 1958*.

Όσο για το «Shining Greece» δεν ήξερα ότι είχε ψηφιοποιηθεί και με έκπληξη το βρήκα στο Youtube αλλά και *ολόκληρο* σε καλύτερη ποιότητα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο έχεις δίκιο, αν και είχα την εντύπωση ότι είχε γυριστεί στα 1957. Το φιλμ είχε δυο τίτλους γι αυτό και δεν ήμουν σίγουρος για το σωστό. Αξίζει να δείτε το φιλμ σε DVD (λόγω καλύτερης ποιότητας) διότι εκτός τα πλάνα του λιμανιού, συμπεριλαμβάνει πλάνα από τα πέριξ του Πειραία, της επισκευαστικής ζώνης, καθώς και τις ντάνες των λίμπερτι λόγω της οικονομικής *κρίσης του 1958*.


Thanks. My information come sfrom a very reliable source, Marinos Kousoumides' _Istoria tou Ellinikou Kinimatografou_ (History of teh Greek Cinema).  All my best and thanks again for posting it

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am appending a map of _Piraeus_ that was included in _Baedeker's Handbook of Greece_, published in Leipzig in 1908 (don't ask me why the map is in French...). This map gives a great understanding of how the area was built... 


Piraeus 1908.jpg

----------


## Trakman

> I am appending a map of _Piraeus_ that was included in _Baedeker's Handbook of Greece_, published in Leipzig in 1908 (don't ask me why the map is in French...). This map gives a great understanding of how the area was built... 
> 
> 
> Piraeus 1908.jpg



Καταπληκτικός χάρτης!! Φανερώνει πολλά για το πως ήταν και πως εξελίχθηκε το Μεγάλο Λιμάνι! :Wink:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Nichola η πρώτη δεκαπενταετία του 20ου αιώνα χαρακτηρίζεται από το σχεδιασμό μεγάλων αλλαγών στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Σε μεγάλο βαθμό πολλά από όσα σχεδιάστηκαν τότε  υλοποιήθηκαν (δεν συμβαίνει συχνά).
Οι χτιστές δεξαμενές Βασιλειάδη αποτελούν μικρό μόνο κομμάτι αυτών των αλλαγών.
Υπήρξε ένας σχεδιασμός που σε μεγάλο βαθμό τηρήθηκε.

Ας δούμε τη *Μελέτη Διαρρυθμίσεως του Λιμένος Πειραιώς* (έτος: *1913*) από τον *Δημ. Καλλιμασιώτη.*
Να θυμίσουμε ότι στο λιμάνι έχει δοθεί το όνομα *"Ακτή Καλλιμασιώτη"* προς τιμή του.
Προσέξτε μία εξαιρετική έκδοση του *1914* των *"Πεπραγμένων Επιτροπείας Λιμένος"
* υπό την προεδρεία του Δημ. Καλλιμασιώτη. 
Τα παρακάτω ντοκουμέντα τα βρήκαμε μαζί με τον *Ellinis* και τα αφιερώνουμε σε όλους τους φίλους.

Διαρρύθμιση.JPG

Λιμήν του Πειραιώς.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καταπληκτικός χάρτης!! Φανερώνει πολλά για το πως ήταν και πως εξελίχθηκε το Μεγάλο Λιμάνι!


Thanks.  Yes it has changed a lot.  More maps coming later.  Btw I will respond to your personal message but I am extra busy with many things today. N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I hope our administrators will not find the attched posting as irrelevant. It shows  a map of _Piraeus, Athens and surrounding area_ that was included in _Baedeker's Handbook of Greece_, published in Leipzig in 1908 

Athens 1908.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Picture of Piraeus from J. Campbell and P. Sheppard, _Modern Greece_, Praeger, New York, 1969

The picture is known to me but I draw a blank recognizing the ship now
Modern Greece.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Nicholas, it is the Greek Line ship Nea Hellas(ex Tuscania), later Nea Yorki.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Nicholas, it is the Greek Line ship Nea Hellas(ex Tuscania), later Nea Yorki.


Of course it is. Thank you very much! I do not know what happened to me

----------


## a.molos

Περιοδικό ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ τευχος 4 του σωτηρίου έτους 1955. Ο Πειραιάς μιας άλλης εποχής. Στην πρώτη φωτό επιβατηγό (ποιό είναι?) και χαρακτηριστικές φιγούρες του λιμανιού. Στη 2η, αεροφωτογραφία του μεγάλου λιμανιού, όπως ήταν πρίν απο μισό και κάτι αιώνα.

piraeus 002.jpg

piraeus 003.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Θα μπορουσε να ειναι το ΦΡΥΝΗ? Αλλα εκεινο ηταν μαυρο...

----------


## Ellinis

Και όμως το ΦΡΥΝΗ είναι, το έχω δει σε φωτογραφίες να κυκλοφορεί και λευκό.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Γιατί μου φαίνονται η γραμμές του πολύ κοντά στο Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος πριν από την μετασκευή του?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αυτό εννοώ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

OXI!! Η Τσιμινιερα ειναι διαφορετικη!! Αν και να σου πω την αληθεια, σκεφτηκα κι εγω για τον Σοφοκλη. Oμως αυτος ηταν παντα μαυρος! Το ΦΡΥΝΗ ειναι. Κοιτα τις φωτο εδω. Το deck κατω απο τις βαρκες, εχει μικρα παραθυρα προς την πλωρη, και μεγαλα προς την πρυμη. Ο Σοφοκλης, ειχε μεγαλυτερα παραθυρα προς την πλωρη (και κατι μικρα ενδιαμεσα). Η τσιμινιερα του ηταν πιο πλατια, και ειχε εξαεριστικα απο πανω μεχρι κατω.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εχεις δίκιο Finnpartner, το ΦΡΥΝΗ είναι. Δεν είχα φωτογραφίες του και το γενικό σουλούπι μου θύμιζε Σ. Βενιζέλος παρά και την δική μου αμφιβολία λόγω τσιμινιέρας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Oh how I wish we could identify some of these...

Piraeus 0.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Piraeus 1962  from Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens).

Piraeus 1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Piraeus 1960  from Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens).

Piraeus 3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Piraeus 1959 photograph by Stournaras
Piraeus 1959?.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Piraeus 1958 (?)  from Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens).

Piraeus Meletzis.jpg

----------


## DAFEL

ΕΥΓΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΠΡΩΤΟΣ

----------


## lissos

Όλα τα μωρά στην πίστα!  :Razz:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Εαν το μπλέ πλοίο αριστερά είναι το Aegean Glory (ex- Provence, Enrico C), τότε η φωτογραφία τραβήχθηκε το 2000. Ηταν η μόνη χρονιά που ταξίδεψε στα Ελληνικά νερά με αυτό το όνομα και χρώματα. Τα δε Κάντια/Ρέθυμνο (ένα από τα οποία φαίνεται δεξιά) πουλήθηκαν το 2001, και το Ιάλυσσος έκανε τα τελευταία ταξίδια του (τυχερός που το ταξίδεψα Μαίο 2000 Σάμο-Ρόδο) το καλοκαίρι του 2000.

----------


## Naias II

> Όλα τα μωρά στην πίστα!


Ευχαριστούμε για την αναμνηστική φωτογραφία φίλε lissos

----------


## lissos

Ναί είναι το 2000 η φωτογραφία.

Μόλις έκανε το Πρέβελης τα πρώτα ταξίδια με ΑΝΕΚ.
Δεν είχε μπεί ακόμα το λογότυπο της εταιρείας στο πλοίο.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Ναί είναι το 2000 η φωτογραφία.
> 
> Μόλις έκανε το Πρέβελης τα πρώτα ταξίδια με ΑΝΕΚ.
> Δεν είχε μπεί ακόμα το λογότυπο της εταιρείας στο πλοίο.


Ειναι απλο! To Πρεβελη, εκανε 12νησα το 2000! Το 1999 ηταν ο Καντια (που ειχε απο τη μια μερια το DANE Sea Line). Το Ιαλυσσος εκανε τελευταια δρομολογια μετα το καλοκαιρι του 2000, που το ταξιδεψα εγω (Ιουνιο Πειραια-Πατμο). Καπου Οκτωβρη ειχε ενα μηχανικο προβλημα, και αφου στην αρχη ηταν παροπλισμενο στον Πειραια, το πηγαν ντανα αργοτερα.

Παντως, επειδη βλεπω και το Καλυψω στο λιμανι, η φωτο πρεπει να ειναι τραβηγμενη μετα τις 15-6-2000, οποτε και ο Λουης το αγορασε (Ο Αιολος Express ειχε ερθει Απριλη νομιζω). Αν θυμαμαι καλα, το Aegean Spirit ερχοταν Πατμο Κυριακη & Τριτη. Αρα, Πειραια ηταν Δευτερα & Παρασκευη....

----------


## Haddock

Ο φιλμικός Πειραιάς στα 1960. Οι Ντίνος Δημόπουλος και Αλέκος Σακελλάριος μας έδωσαν το «Κλωτσοσκούφι» γεμάτο νοσταλγικές εικόνες από το μεγάλο λιμάνι και τα πέριξ. Εμφανίζονται αρκετά πλοία, ακούμε τις σφυρίχτρες και ταξιδεύουμε με τον Αλεξανδράκη και την Βουγιουκλάκη. Η συνέχεια επί της *οθόνης*. Ποιο έιναι το πλοίο που σφυρίζει στο 1:45; Η γέφυρα που βλέπουμε είναι του ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ;; Οι ειδικοί να αναλάβουν θέσεις  :Smile: 

Ακολουθούν δύο εκπλήξεις από το φιλμ:

 

Επιλέξτε HQ για high quality

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Τα αποσπάσματα της ταινίας είναι απολαυστικά.

Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για την νοσταλγική επιστροφή στο παρελθόν.

Μα κάθε επιφύλαξη, το πλοίο που σφυρίζει μπορεί να είναι το *"Ιόνιο"*. Αν είναι, τοτε φεύγει για Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.

Βλέπουμε ακόμα το* "Μυρτιδιώτισσα".*

Για την γέφυρα, δεν πω μπορώ να πω.

Πάντως, το όλο σκηνικό είναι μοναδικό.

----------


## Ellinis

Φοβερός ο Νικόλας! Πολλά και ενδιαφέροντα τα καράβια που φαίνονται αλλά τα ερωτήματα σου δεν κατάφερα να απαντήσω.
Πάντως στο 0:04-0:08 φαίνεται το μικρό ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ του Διαμαντή
Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ και ίσως στο βάθος το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ στο 1:45
Στο 2:20 τα δυο liner που φαίνονται στο Ξαβέρι (το γκρι και το μαύρο) πιθανών να είναι τα MARIANNA και HENRIETTA (τα πρωήν Highland ...) του Λάτση.
Στο 2:54 το καράβι μου μοιάζει να είναι το ΑΙΓΕΥΣ 
Στο 4:16 πρέπει να είναι το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Από την ταινία δεν λείπει, σχεδόν, κανένα πλοίο.
Καταρχήν, υπάρχει ένα από τα τέσσερα ιταλικά, κάποιο πλοίο που φεύγει και το "Αρκαδία".
Στη συνέχεια, είναι πρυμνοδετημένα πολλά πλοία, όπως το "Αγγέλικα". 
Στο τέλος, καθώς φεύγουν από τον Πειραιά πρέπει να βλέπουμε και το "Αδριατική".

----------


## Haddock

Μπράβο σας! ¶ξιοι! Οξυδερκής παρατηρητικότητα που δεν πλησιάζουμε. Αναγνώρισα μόνο ένα από τα τετράδυμα, το Αρκαδία, και το Αιγαίον. Για διευκόλυνση παραθέτω μερικά screenshots.

----------


## Ellinis

Βλέποντας καλυτερα το λευκό καράβι στου Ξαβέρι (στη 4η φωτο) ανακαλώ τα περί ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ και ποντάρω τα λεφτά μου στο MEDITERRANEAN.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μπράβο σας! ¶ξιοι! Οξυδερκής παρατηρητικότητα που δεν πλησιάζουμε. Αναγνώρισα μόνο ένα από τα τετράδυμα, το Αρκαδία, και το Αιγαίον. Για διευκόλυνση παραθέτω μερικά screenshots.


These shots from Klotsoskoufi are a true cornucopia of Greek ships...  The one at 1:45 is definitely *Ionion*. Very distinct cut. I saw *Arkadia, Aegaeon* and several others. What about all the ships at 0:25 to 0:30?

Aris and Nikos produce the definitive list of all ships seen here with time and ship name?

----------


## Haddock

Για τους φίλους/ες της πρόσφατης ιστορίας, το *Ίδρυμα Κ.Κ.* έχει ψηφιοποιήσει μέρος από το αρχείο του. Μερικοί θησαυροί που ανακάλυψα περιλαμβάνουν μια *φωτογραφία* στα 1956 και ένα σημαντικό *βίντεο* με τα συγκοινωνιακά έργα της εποχής (σπάνια πλάνα από Αθήνα, Πειραιά, λεωφορεία, τραίνα, αεροδρόμιο Ελληνικού κλπ.)

Αφου είδαμε το μεγάλο λιμάνι στα *1960*, ο κινηματογραφικός φακός μας πάει όχτω χρόνια χρόνια μπροστά, με *βίντεο* στα 1968. Από το κλασσικό *φιλμ* των Φίνου και Δαλιανίδη «Μια κυρία στα Μπουζούκια.» Πολύ συνωστισμός από πλοία και σκάφη για όλα τα γούστα.

ΥΓ. Στο Youtube επιλέξτε HQ (High Quality)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για τους φίλους/ες της πρόσφατης ιστορίας, το *Ίδρυμα Κ.Κ.* έχει ψηφιοποιήσει μέρος από το αρχείο του. Μερικοί θησαυροί που ανακάλυψα περιλαμβάνουν μια *φωτογραφία* στα 1956


If I am correct, the ship in the back is *Kyknos* with the classic V funnel

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ι ένα σημαντικό *βίντεο* με τα συγκοινωνιακά έργα της εποχής (σπάνια πλάνα από Αθήνα, Πειραιά, λεωφορεία, τραίνα, αεροδρόμιο Ελληνικού κλπ.)


Niko, unfortunately this one does not work  N

----------


## Haddock

Νομίζω ότι το *βίντεο* πρέπει να αποθηκευτεί τοπικά (firstly, need to be saved to the hard drive), και μετά δουλεύει κανονικά με το media player της αρεσκείας μας. Δυο καρέ από το φιλμάκι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νομίζω ότι το *βίντεο* πρέπει να αποθηκευτεί τοπικά (firstly, need to be saved to the hard drive), και μετά δουλεύει κανονικά με το media player της αρεσκείας μας. Δυο καρέ από το φιλμάκι.


You are right. By the way, this is Athens and Piraeus where I grew up!

----------


## Ellinis

Στην φωτογραφία του 1956 το πλοιο είναι το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ του Σαρωνικού.

Στο βίντεο στα 1968 όλα τα λεφτά είναι το καρέ με τα δεμένα στο Πέραμα, ΑΘΗΝΑΙ-ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ και ΧΑΝΙΑ. Με πλάνο από το QUEEN ANNA MARIA! 
Απίστευτο ντοκουμέντο Νίκο, με τα πλοία προφανώς δεμένα μετά την πτώση της αυτοκρατορίας των Τυπάλδων.

----------


## Haddock

> δεμένα στο Πέραμα, ΑΘΗΝΑΙ-ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ και ΧΑΝΙΑ.


Και δίπλα τους το ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ!  :Smile:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετικές όλες οι εικόνες που μας χάρισες, φίλε paroskayak.

To βίντεο του Ιδρύματος Καραμανλή είναι μοναδικό.
Ο άνθρωπος που καθόρισε, όσο κανείς άλλος, τη σύγρονη ιστορία αυτού του τόπου.
Από τη μια συνέδεσε το όνομά του με την αστυφιλία και τον οικιστικό οργασμό που σημειώθηκε στην πόλη (αντιπαροχή), το ξύλωμα των τραμ και άλλα πολλά.
Από την άλλη, μετά την μεταπολίτευση, βοήθησε τη χώρα να ορθοποδήσει και να ενταχθεί στην Ε.Ο.Κ.

Όσο για την ταινία *"Μια κυρία στα μπουζούκια"* τι να πει κανείς.
Ο κινηματογραφικός Πειραιάς με όλη του τη μεγαλοπρέπεια.
Μεταξύ των πολλών, το* "Μεγαλόνησος Κρήτη"* (κατά πάσα πιθανότητα)του Κυριακού σε μοναδικά καρέ.

----------


## Leonardos.B

1946.To μεγάλο λιμάνι ξαναβρίσκει τα παιδιά του.

1.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Διακίνηση και εμπόριο στον Πειραιά,μετά την απελευθέρωση.

100_0840.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> 1946.To μεγάλο λιμάνι ξαναβρίσκει τα παιδιά του.
> 
> 1.jpg


Φίλε Λεονάρδε, οι εικόνες αυτές είναι πραγματικά απίστευτες! Τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά επιβατηγά... σκαριά ταλαιπωρημένα από τις κακουχίες του πολέμου, που κληθήκανε να ενώσουν μια Ελλάδα διαιρεμένη ψηχή και σώματι.
1000 ευχαριστώ που τις ανέβασες!




> Διακίνηση και εμπόριο στον Πειραιά,μετά την απελευθέρωση.
> 
> 100_0840.jpg


Όσο για τη δεύτερη, την έγχρωμη, η εικόνα μιλάει από μόνη της. Αυτο το γκρι καράβι με τη κόκκινη μπάντα στο φουγάρο, πρέπει να ήταν "μεσογειακό". Το λέω γιατί μου φαίνεται μεγάλο για ακτοπλοϊκούς πλόες, ίσως λοιπόν να πήγαινε Αλεξάνδρεια ή και πιο μακρυά.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> 1946.To μεγάλο λιμάνι ξαναβρίσκει τα παιδιά του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 33636


Kataplhktikes fwtografies Leonarde!  Pou  tis vriskeis?

Poia einai ta ploia? 
Let me take a guess. The first one on the right is *Cadio*. The second one is *Teti*.   N

----------


## Leonardos.B

Δυστηχώς δεν μπορώ ν αναγνωρίσω τα υπόλοιπα σκάφη.
Για τα ναρκαλιευτικα του Π.Ν.,εαν χρειάζεται μπορώ να τα βρώ.

100_0868.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ωπ! το σεντούκι του θυσαυρού άνοιξε για τα καλά Λεονάρδε! και βλέπω κάτι εξαιρετικά σπάνιο στη φωτογραφία των Θεοφανείων. Πίσω δεξιά από τα ναρκαλλιευτικά είναι 2 πλοία με 2 λεπτές άσπρες ρίγες στα φουγάρα τους. Είμαι σίγουρος πως είναι κορβέττες που χρησίμευαν για ακτοπλοϊκά. 

Το 1946-47, 6 τέτοιες κορβέτες τύπου Flower παραχωρήθηκαν στην Ελληνική κυβέρνηση για πολιτική χρήση. Τα ονόματα τους ήταν ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΥΠΟΛΗ, ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, ΓΑΛΑΞΕΙΔΙ, ΣΥΡΟΣ (μετέπειτα ΕΡΜΟΥΠΟΛΙΣ του Φουστάνου), ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, ΠΑΤΡΑΙ και ΧΑΝΙΑ. Μετά από 1-2 χρόνια σταδιακά αποσύρθηκαν καθώς άρχισαν να έρχονται κανονικά επιβατηγά.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ένα απρόσμενο συναπάντημαστο στο εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα *με τίτλο "Η Ελλάδα του Μεσοπολέμου"* στο ένθετο* "Βιβλιοθήκη"* της *Ελευθεροτυπίας* (*Παρασκευή 8 Αυγούστου 2008*).

Το προπολεμικό *"Σύρος"* στον Πειραιά.

Σύμφωνα με όσα γράφει ο *Α.Ι. Τζαμτζής* στο ένθετο του περιοδικού* "ΕΦΟΠΛΙΣΤΗΣ" "ΑΚΤΟΠΛΟΪΑ τα πρώτα 110 χρόνια 1830-1940"* (Φεβρουάριος 1997), το πλοίο είναι το πρώην *"Εσπερία",* 1821 τόνων, ναυπηγήσεως 1893.
Το 1933 πουλήθηκε στους Ιταλούς για διάλυση.

 Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

Σύρος.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Thanks Antoni. Appia 1978 found this as a postcard in Piraeus and uploaded it a few weeks ago in another thread. Look at this http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...416#post190416
And article on _Syros_ will be uploaded by the weekend

----------


## Haddock

Ο μεγάλος *Νίκος Τσιφόρος* μας έχει δώσει αρκετά αριστουργήματα σε κείμενα, σενάρια, βιβλία, και ταινίες. Ένα από τα επιτυχημένα σενάρια του που μεταφέρθηκαν στη μεγάλη οθόνη ήταν και οι «Εκατό Χιλιάδες Λίρες» σε σκηνοθεσία Αλέκου Λειβαδίτη. Ο Πειραιάς του 1948 ξεδιπλώνεται *καρέ καρέ* ενώ ο μακαρίτης ο Φωτόπουλος δινει ρέστα με τις ατάκες του Τσιφόρου:
- Σιγά σιγά, ένας ένας και μην σπρωχνόσαστε στο ταμείο...
- Money, λεφτά, απο εκείνα που μαζεύεις εσύ, τα πηγαίνεις στην εφορία, και σου λέει, εκτακτο πράγμα, φερε μου κι αλλα... :mrgreen:

Οι ιστορικοί γκουρού μπορούν να ρίξουν τα φώτα τους για τα πλοία που εμφανίζονται.

 

Youtbe: Επιλέξτε HQ (High Quality)
Κλικ στα thumbnails για υψηλότερη ανάλυση

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο μεγάλος *Νίκος Τσιφόρος* μας έχει δώσει αρκετά αριστουργήματα σε κείμενα, σενάρια, βιβλία, και ταινίες. Ένα από τα επιτυχημένα σενάρια του που μεταφέρθηκαν στη μεγάλη οθόνη ήταν και οι «Εκατό Χιλιάδες Λίρες» σε σκηνοθεσία Αλέκου Λειβαδίτη. Ο Πειραιάς του 1948 ξεδιπλώνεται *καρέ καρέ* ενώ ο μακαρίτης ο Φωτόπουλος δινει ρέστα με τις ατάκες του Τσιφόρου:
> - Σιγά σιγά, ένας ένας και μην σπρωχνόσαστε στο ταμείο...
> - Money, λεφτά, απο εκείνα που μαζεύεις εσύ, τα πηγαίνεις στην εφορία, και σου λέει, εκτακτο πράγμα, φερε μου κι αλλα... :mrgreen:
> 
> Οι ιστορικοί γκουρού μπορούν να ρίξουν τα φώτα τους για τα πλοία που εμφανίζονται.


Now this is a trove of antiques!!!  Bravo!  I think we should start a new thread for Cadio if Sigalas and transfer this picture there!

----------


## Ellinis

οι επιθυμία σας πραγματοποιήθηκε, το ΚΑΔΙΩ έχει το δικό του θέμα πλέων εδώ

Στο βίντεο φαίνεται προς το τέλος και η πρύμνη του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ. Φαίνονται και 1/2 άλλα επιβατηγά που δεν έχω αναγνωρίσει.

----------


## Rocinante

> Ο μεγάλος *Νίκος Τσιφόρος* μας έχει δώσει αρκετά αριστουργήματα σε κείμενα, σενάρια, βιβλία, και ταινίες. Ένα από τα επιτυχημένα σενάρια του που μεταφέρθηκαν στη μεγάλη οθόνη ήταν και οι «Εκατό Χιλιάδες Λίρες» σε σκηνοθεσία Αλέκου Λειβαδίτη. Ο Πειραιάς του 1948 ξεδιπλώνεται *καρέ καρέ* ενώ ο μακαρίτης ο Φωτόπουλος δινει ρέστα με τις ατάκες του Τσιφόρου:
> - Σιγά σιγά, ένας ένας και μην σπρωχνόσαστε στο ταμείο...
> - Money, λεφτά, απο εκείνα που μαζεύεις εσύ, τα πηγαίνεις στην εφορία, και σου λέει, εκτακτο πράγμα, φερε μου κι αλλα... :mrgreen:
> 
> Οι ιστορικοί γκουρού μπορούν να ρίξουν τα φώτα τους για τα πλοία που εμφανίζονται.


Ξανα ματα μπραβο Μαγε.
Για τα υπολοιπα τι ξερουμε. Το πλοιο στην πρωτη φωτο νομιζω γραφει ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ και απο κατω κατι.
Προς τη μεση του αποσπασματος φαινεται και το Αιγαιον.

----------


## a.molos

Mας χωρίζουν  μόνο 13 και κάτι χρόνια, απο εκείνο το συννεφιασμένο απόγευμα της 9ης Δεκεμβρίου του 1995. Απο το τελωνείο έως του Ξαβέρη, σταλιάζουν περιμένοντας την επόμενη σεζόν για να οργώσουν και πάλι τα πελάγη. Απο αριστερά  ΑRCADIA, OLYMPIC, PRINCESSA VICTORIA, BOLERO, LA PALMA, OCEAN MAJESTY και η πρυμνη του ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ. Ομορφες εποχές, όμορφα σκαριά, αλησμόνητα !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

An interesting short article about "future" changes in Piraeus, published in _Embros_ of August 14, 1919

Piraeus 19190814.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Akti Miaouli 1930. I am sorry but I cannot recognize the ship

Akti Miaouli 1930.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Population of Piraeus and other Greek cities in 1879....  We were small...

Population,jpg.jpg
Source: Handbook for Travelers in Greece, Jogn Murray, London, 1884
http://books.google.com/books?id=Ac4...snum=2#PPR1,M1

----------


## Ellinis

> Akti Miaouli 1930. I am sorry but I cannot recognize the ship
> 
> Akti Miaouli 1930.jpg


Παρατηρησε τη σωσίβια λαστιχένια; βάρκα που κρέμετα από τα σχοινία του ιστού. Αυτό ήταν κάτι που συνηθιζόταν στη διάρκεια του πολέμου και κάποιες ξέμειναν και τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια. Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με τα σινιάλα (που είναι της κρατικής υπηρεσίας μεταφορών η οποία λειτούργησε τ0 45-50) με κάνουν να πιστεύω πως είναι κάποιο από τα πρώτα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν μετά την απελευθέρωση.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Παρατηρησε τη σωσίβια λαστιχένια; βάρκα που κρέμετα από τα σχοινία του ιστού. Αυτό ήταν κάτι που συνηθιζόταν στη διάρκεια του πολέμου και κάποιες ξέμειναν και τα πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια. Αυτό σε συνδυασμό με τα σινιάλα (που είναι της κρατικής υπηρεσίας μεταφορών η οποία λειτούργησε τ0 45-50) με κάνουν να πιστεύω πως είναι κάποιο από τα πρώτα πλοία που ταξίδεψαν μετά την απελευθέρωση.


But the card says clearly that this is a 1930 scene. Can you recognize from the tram if this is pre-War or post-War?
But if it is 1945-50, do you have a list of such "government" ships?

----------


## Ellinis

Aπό τραμ δε γνωρίζω... τώρα για το ποιο είναι, αφού δεν είναι κορβέτα, ούτε το ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ/ΕΛΣΗ, μπορεί να είναι κάποιο από τα ΒΟΛΟΣ, ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ (πρωην γερμανικά φορτηγά που χρησίμευσαν ως μικτά ακτοπλοϊκά, για λίγα χρόνια, ελλείψη επιβατηγών.

----------


## gtogias

> Akti Miaouli 1930. I am sorry but I cannot recognize the ship
> 
> Akti Miaouli 1930.jpg


Ούτε εγώ αναγνωρίζω το πλοίο αλλά η φωτογραφία είναι διάσημη (στους κύκλους των σιδηροδρομόφιλων) μιας και ανήκει στον Alfred Luft του οποίου οι φωτογραφίες από τα ταξίδια του στην Ελλάδα στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1950 αποτελούν μοναδικά τεκμήρια εκείνης της εποχής.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ούτε εγώ αναγνωρίζω το πλοίο αλλά η φωτογραφία είναι διάσημη (στους κύκλους των σιδηροδρομόφιλων) μιας και ανήκει στον Alfred Luft του οποίου οι φωτογραφίες από τα ταξίδια του στην Ελλάδα στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 1950 αποτελούν μοναδικά τεκμήρια εκείνης της εποχής.


Thank you. I am comvinced then that the photo is after World War II

----------


## rjjjh2004

Θα μπορούσε να είναι το Μυρτιδιώτισσα του Μπιλίνη;;;

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ είχε διαφορετικό καθρέπτη. Δεν έχω δει ποτε φωτο των ΒΟΛΟΣ (ex-GISELA L-M RUSS) ή ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ (ex-WIEDAU) oπότε δεν μπορώ να επαληθεύσω αν είναι πράγματι κάποιο από τα δύο.

Στο μεταξύ δείτε και μια ωραία εικόνα του λιμανιού, με το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ του Διαπούλη σε πρώτο πλάνο, πίσω του ίσα που διακρίνεται το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ, 2 από τα ιταλικά, άκρη αριστερά το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ, ενώ πίσω στο κέντρο το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ και πίσω του το ΕΡΜΗΣ.
Πρέπει να είναι κάπου μεταξύ 1955 και 1960.

pirea1.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικό ΟΛΠ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΤΔεν έχω δει ποτε φωτο των ΒΟΛΟΣ (ex-GISELA L-M RUSS) ή ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ (ex-WIEDAU) oπότε δεν μπορώ να επαληθεύσω αν είναι πράγματι κάποιο από τα δύο.


Ellinis.  Is this the _Wiedau_? I question it because in 1968 she was carrying the name Wiedau which is not what Miramar says... But it does look like a 1000-ton ship

Source: http://www.chrischan-nienburg.de/See...au/wiedau.html She was built in 1925 by the Bugsier Line of Hamburg. 965 tons, 68 m long 10.8 m wide. Requisitioned by the British in 1945 (did they leave anything to the Germans?), she became *Empire Contract*. She was transferred to the Greek Government the same year and became _Herakleion_.  In 1948 she was assigned to _Lakoniki Steamship Navigation Co_, and named _Laconia_. With the same name she became a
Hellenic Levant Line, ship in 1954 and a J. Alexatos ship in 1964.  In 1965 she transferred to Sinai Manganese Co, Egypt, and named _Manganese_ (_Manganio in Greek!_). What a name! "Deleted" in 1993.

----------


## Ellinis

Tα στοιχεία που παρέθεσες είναι σωστά, αλλά η φωτογραφία ανήκει σε μεταγενέστερο Wiedau, της ίδιας εταιρείας.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Tα στοιχεία που παρέθεσες είναι σωστά, αλλά η φωτογραφία ανήκει σε μεταγενέστερο Wiedau, της ίδιας εταιρείας.


Let's add then the other you mentioned but without a photo. 
Source:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...Empire_Consort

*





*


> Empire Consort _Empire Consort_ was a 1,175 GRT cargo ship which was built by Stettiner Oderwerke AG, Stettin. Launched in 1922 as *Gisela L M Russ* for Ernst Russ, Hamburg. Seized in May 1945 at Flensburg. To MoWT and renamed _Empire Consort_. Allocated in 1946 to Greece. To Greek Government and renamed *Volos*. Sold in 1948 to M A Karageorgis, Greece and renamed _Marios II_. On 19 February 1959 she suffered a boiler explosion while on a voyage between Stratoni and Piraeus. Taken in tow but sank at 38°35′N 24°21′E / 38.583°N 24.35°E / 38.583; 24.35.

----------


## Ellinis

> Akti Miaouli 1930. I am sorry but I cannot recognize the ship
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37461


Αν το συγκρίνουμε με *αυτή* τη φωτο, θα δούμε οτι τελικά είναι το ΕΛΕΝΗ, από τα ελάχιστα επιβατηγά μας που επιβίωσαν του πολέμου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αν το συγκρίνουμε με *αυτή* τη φωτο, θα δούμε οτι τελικά είναι το ΕΛΕΝΗ, από τα ελάχιστα επιβατηγά μας που επιβίωσαν του πολέμου.


Bravo Ari!  Auto einai!!!!  N

----------


## Ellinis

Κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας 60, το 1965 ή 1966, μια συλλογή πλοίων από διαφορετικές εποχές. Το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ του 1911 παρέα με το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ του 1965... Το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ είναι μάλλον στη σεζόν που ταξίδεψε υπο διαχείρηση Τυπάλδου (όπως μας είπε ο φίλος T.S.S.Apollon) για αυτό και το κίτρινο φουγάρο.

Μαζί τους ο ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ, ο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ και κάποια απο τα καραβάκια του Σαρωνικού.

aggelika-philippos-adonis typaldon.JPG
πηγή: περιοδικά ΟΛΠ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Κάπου στα μέσα της δεκαετίας 60, το 1965 ή 1966, μια συλλογή πλοίων από διαφορετικές εποχές. Το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ του 1911 παρέα με το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ του 1965... Το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ είναι μάλλον στη σεζόν που ταξίδεψε υπο διαχείρηση Τυπάλδου (όπως μας είπε ο φίλος T.S.S.Apollon) για αυτό και το κίτρινο φουγάρο. Μαζί τους ο ΑΡΓΟΝΑΥΤΗΣ, ο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ και κάποια απο τα καραβάκια του Σαρωνικού.
> aggelika-philippos-adonis typaldon.JPG
> πηγή: περιοδικά ΟΛΠ


Thanks _Ellinis._ That's exceptional. great memories

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am uploading some photos from the insert of _Kathimerini_ on the "Progress of Piraeus" April 30, 1995. Sorry if some of them have appeared before...

Akti Tzelepi 1905
Aktti Tzelepi 1905.jpg

First photograph of Piraeus from the air in 1915
Piraeus 1915.jpg

Piraeus 1880
Piraeus 1880.jpg

Piraeus 1898
Piraeus 1898.jpg

Anyone interested in guessing the ship (or at least its company from the funnel signals)?
Ship in Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

From the insert of _Kathimerini_ on the "Progress of Piraeus" April 30, 1995

Piraeus just before 1970

Piraeus before 1970.jpg

{That's all folks!}

----------


## τοξοτης

> From the insert of _Kathimerini_ on the "Progress of Piraeus" April 30, 1995
> 
> Piraeus before 1970.jpg
> 
> {That's all folks!}


Για μια ακόμη φορά μένω κατάπληκτος , άφωνος για την πιο πάνω σειρά φωτογραφιών 

Εύγε Νίκο Πάντα τέτοια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για μια ακόμη φορά μένω κατάπληκτος , άφωνος για την πιο πάνω σειρά φωτογραφιών 
> 
> Εύγε Νίκο Πάντα τέτοια


Thank you Toxoti!  Now please look at my other project of love for the day
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...364#post206364

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Για μια ακόμη φορά μένω κατάπληκτος , άφωνος για την πιο πάνω σειρά φωτογραφιών 
> 
> Εύγε Νίκο Πάντα τέτοια


Thank you Toxoti!  Now please look at my other project of love for the day
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...364#post206364

----------


## Ellinis

> From the insert of _Kathimerini_ on the "Progress of Piraeus" April 30, 1995
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in guessing the ship (or at least its company from the funnel signals)?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39584


Είναι το ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ, μετέπειτα ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ και ΒΥΡΩΝ.




> From the insert of _Kathimerini_ on the "Progress of Piraeus" April 30, 1995
> 
> Piraeus just before 1970
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39589
> 
> {That's all folks!}


Και εδω φαίνεται το ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ, και πίσω του κάποιο από τα σοβιετικά αδελφάκια παραγωγής ΜTW.

----------


## Naias II

> From the insert of _Kathimerini_ on the "Progress of Piraeus" April 30, 1995
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in guessing the ship (or at least its company from the funnel signals)?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39584





> From the insert of _Kathimerini_ on the "Progress of Piraeus" April 30, 1995
> 
> Piraeus just before 1970
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39589
> 
> {That's all folks!}



Καταπληκτικές ιστορικές αναμνήσεις. Ευχαριστούμε ;-)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είναι το ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΚΩΝΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ, μετέπειτα ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΕΛΛΑΣ και ΒΥΡΩΝ.


Of course it is! I think it is a wonderful picture. And you know Ari, I do not believe we have a thread on this one (hint, hint!).

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καταπληκτικές ιστορικές αναμνήσεις. Ευχαριστούμε ;-)


Here is a nice photograph of the tram doing the route Palataki-Dexamenes. I am guessing early to mid 1950s.
Palataki-Dexamenes.jpg
Phgh: Konstantinos Filippou, _Diadromh enos aiwna 1990-2000_, J&J Ellas, Peiraias, Fevrouarios 2007.



And a nice one from 1955 showing Akti Xaveriou with (from the front) _Moschanthi, Andros, Despoina_ and _Kolokotronis_
Piraeus 1955.jpg
Phgh: Konstantinos Filippou, _Diadromh enos aiwna 1990-2000_, J&J Ellas, Peiraias, Fevrouarios 2007.

----------


## gtogias

> Here is a nice photograph of the tram doing the route Palataki-Dexamenes. I am guessing early to mid 1950s.
> Palataki-Dexamenes.jpg
> Phgh: Konstantinos Filippou, _Diadromh enos aiwna 1990-2000_, J&J Ellas, Peiraias, Fevrouarios 2007.


Η αρχική φωτογραφία του Alfred Luft που δείχνει το τραμ της παραλίας (γνωστό και ως καουμπόη από το σκαμπανέβασμα του) παρέα με τον Αγαμέμνωνα.

Η ημερομηνία είναι 29 Ιουλίου 1959:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39773

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

[quote=gtogias;206596]


> Here is a nice photograph of the tram doing the route Palataki-Dexamenes. I am guessing early to mid 1950s.
> Palataki-Dexamenes.jpg
> Phgh: Konstantinos Filippou, _Diadromh enos aiwna 1990-2000_, J&J Ellas, Peiraias, Fevrouarios 2007.
> quote]
> 
> Η αρχική φωτογραφία του Alfred Luft που δείχνει το τραμ της παραλίας (γνωστό και ως καουμπόη από το σκαμπανέβασμα του) παρέα με τον Αγαμέμνωνα.
> 
> Η ημερομηνία είναι 29 Ιουλίου 1959:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39773


I did not know. So who is this Alfred Luft who appears now for a second time and where can one find his photos?

----------


## gtogias

[quote=Nicholas Peppas;206607]


> I did not know. So who is this Alfred Luft who appears now for a second time and where can one find his photos?


Ο Alfred Luft είναι ένας Αυστριακός σιδηροδρομόφιλος του οποίου οι φωτογραφίες από τα ταξίδια του στην Ελλάδα στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 50 και αρχές της δεκαετίας του 60 αποτελούν μια αππο τις πολυτιμότερες πηγές για εκείνη την εποχή.

Φωτογραφίες του υπάρχουν σε πολλές εκδόσεις σιδηροδρομικού ενδιαφέροντος ελληνικές και αλλοδαπές.

Μεταξύ των άλλων η ελληνικού ενδιαφέροντος συλλογή του υπάρχει και στα χέρια του Συλλόγου Φίλων του Σιδηροδρόμου (http://www.sfs.gr/).

Στο τεύχος Νο 33 του περιοδικού του ΣΦΣ (που υπάρχει στην ιστοσελίδα σε μορφή pdf) υπάρχει σχετικό αφιέρωμα.

Ο φωτογράφος είναι εν ζωή και διαμένει στην Βιέννη.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I thank you very much!

----------


## τοξοτης

Θυμάται κανείς τη διαδρομή που έκανε το τραμ αυτό ?
Εγώ το θυμάμαι μόνο να διέρχεται κοντά στο τελωνείο.(ούτε και τότε ήξερα τη διαδρομή του μιας και η επαφή μου τότε με τον Πειραιά , όταν χρειαζόταν , ήταν από τον Ηλεκτρικό να πάρω το τραμ του Περάματος. Προς το τελωνείο σπάνια πήγαινα αλλά το θυμάμαι γιατί ήταν διαφορετικό από αυτό του Περάματος)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Troumba!_ The name means little to the under-45 generation. But for the 50+, this is something else...  The red light district of Piraeus...

Here is an extremely rare postcard from Troumba of the 1910s... From an August 1995 insert of _Kathimerini_ entitled _Thalassa and Logotehnia_. I have left the original _Kathimerini_ caption for your enjoyment.

Troumba.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I debated hard if I should include this one as it is not a photograph. I opted in favor...

Akti Xaveriou 100 years ago... From an August 1995 insert of _Kathimerini_ entitled _Thalassa and Logotehnia_. I have left the original _Kathimerini_ caption for your enjoyment.

Akti Xaveriou.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Troumba!_ The name means little to the under-45 generation. But for the 50+, this is something else... The red light district of Piraeus...
> 
> Troumba.jpg


Εγώ προσωπικά , λόγω ηλικιίας δεν την εζησα στις <δόξες> της.
Η φήμη της όμως μεγάλη και πολλές οι ιστορίες τότε γύρω από αυτή.

Τα πιό κάτω είναι αποσπάσματα απο την ιστοσελίδα *koutouzis.gr*

Η Τρούμπα πήρε το όνομά της από την τρόμπα – αντλία- που ήταν τοποθετημένη από το 1860 σε πηγάδι, στην περιοχή αυτή, στην αρχή της οδού Αιγέως, σημερινής 2ας Μεραρχίας, από το οποίο έπαιρναν νερό τα πλοία.
Τα κακόφημα σπίτια – οίκοι ανοχής - άρχισαν να εγκαθίστανται εκεί μετά την Κατοχή. Πριν από αυτήν υπήρχαν διάφορα κέντρα διασκέδασης, μεταξύ των οποίων και τεκέδες. Όμως έκλεισαν τα Βούρλα, και γρήγορα έγιναν πάρα πολλά, μιας και το περιβάλλον προσφερόταν, στο μεγάλο τετράγωνο που περικλειόταν από την Ακτή Μιαούλη, τη Φιλελλήνων, την Κολοκοτρώνη και τη Σωτήρος Διος. Επίκεντρο οι δρόμοι Φίλωνος και Νοταρά. Δεκάδες κόκκινα φανάρια, και εκατοντάδες ονόματα Τζένη, Λιάνα, Μαίρη, Πίτσα, Κίτσα κλπ, όλα ψεύτικα βέβαια. 
Μια πολύ ανάγλυφη εικόνα μας δίνει ακόμα και σήμερα η ταινία « Κόκκινα Φανάρια». 
Στα 1960-65 ή Τρούμπα ήταν στις…. δόξες της. Πάρα πολλοί οι οίκοι ανοχής, κι ανάμεσά τους τα καμπαρέ, με επικεφαλής τα « Τζων Μπουλ», « Μπλακ Κατ», και τα άλλα παρόμοια κέντρα. Με στριπ τηζ και άλλα νούμερα, που προσπαθούσαν να ικανοποιήσουν και τα πιο δύσκολα γούστα.
Ανάμεσα σ όλα αυτά και μερικές οικογένειες, - εκεί είχαν τα σπίτια τους που να πάνε;-, που για να μην ενοχλούνται είχαν βάλει πινακίδες όπως αυτή: ΕΔΩ ΜΕΝΟΥΝ ΟΙΚΟΓΕΝΕΙΕΣ». Τις ιερόδουλες έδιωξε το 1968 ο τότε δήμαρχος Αριστείδης Σκυλίτσης.
..................................................  ..........................
Στην Τρούμπα γυρίστηκαν διάφορες ταινίες όπως « Κόκκινα φανάρια» (1962), «Ποτέ την Κυριακή», «Λόλα» (1964), "Στέλλα", «Σκότωσα για το παιδί μου με την Ελένη Χατζηαργύρη, Κώστα Κακκαβά (1962), «Καλώς ήλθε το δολάριο», «Τρούμπα 67 ή Αμαρτωλές γυναίκες στην Τρούμπα», και άλλες
Στην Τρούμπα λειτουργούσαν οι κινηματογράφοι ΗΛΥΣΙΑ (2ας Μεραρχίας6), ΦΩΣ (2ας Μεραρχίας 4) και ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ, Φίλωνος 68 - συνεχίζει και σήμερα 2009. Που έπαιζαν φυσικά τολμηρές ταινίες.
..................................................  ........................................


 Να σημειώσω ότι η Τρούμπα είναι μέρος της συνοικίας Τερψιθέας

----------


## τοξοτης

> Εγώ προσωπικά , λόγω ηλικιίας δεν την εζησα στις <δόξες> της.
> Η φήμη της όμως μεγάλη και πολλές οι ιστορίες τότε γύρω από αυτή.
> 
> Τα πιό κάτω είναι αποσπάσματα απο την ιστοσελίδα *koutouzis.gr*
> 
> Η Τρούμπα πήρε το όνομά της από την τρόμπα – αντλία- που ήταν τοποθετημένη από το 1860 σε πηγάδι, στην περιοχή αυτή, στην αρχή της οδού Αιγέως, σημερινής 2ας Μεραρχίας, από το οποίο έπαιρναν νερό τα πλοία.
> Τα κακόφημα σπίτια – οίκοι ανοχής - άρχισαν να εγκαθίστανται εκεί μετά την Κατοχή. Πριν από αυτήν υπήρχαν διάφορα κέντρα διασκέδασης, μεταξύ των οποίων και τεκέδες. Όμως έκλεισαν *τα Βούρλα**,* και γρήγορα έγιναν πάρα 
> *..................................................  ..................................................  ..................*


Από koutouzis.gr  (αποσπάσματα) 
*ΒΟΥΡΛΑ* (η πρό Τρούμπας συνοικία)
Ο Πειραιάς, σαν λιμάνι,    από  τα  πρώτα  κιόλας  χρόνια της  σύστασης της πόλης,  είχε τις   κοινωνικές πληγές του.  Στις   από  κάθε τόπο  της   Ελλάδας  αφικνούμενες  γυναίκες  ήταν φυσικό, ανάμεσά  τους,   να  βρίσκονται  και εκείνες  που ασχολούνταν  με  το   πρώτο γυναικείο επάγγελ­μα,   της πόρνης.
    Βέβαια  οι γυναίκες αυτές  πάντοτε εξυπηρετούσαν μια κοινωνική ανάγκη, κι έτσι γλίτωναν από τις ενοχλήσεις  των διαφόρων, στρατιωτών και μη, τα κορίτσια  των καλών  οικογενειών.
    Παρ όλα  αυτά  η εμφάνιση  των κοινών γυναικών  στον Πειραιά, είχε σαν  αποτέλεσμα τις διαμαρτυρίες του νοικοκυρεμένου κοσμάκη, ο οποίος με υπομνήματα ζητούσε από την τό­τε Αστυνομία την  επέμβασή  της, για  την  απομάκρυνση  αυτών των  αμαρτωλών υπάρξεων από τις συνοικίες.
    Με   τη   βοήθεια   μαστροπών,   οι   γυναίκες   αυτές  έστηναν τα   στέκια τους  όπου τις βόλευε,   και λόγω της αμαρτωλής παρουσίας των,   οι   καυγάδες και   τα επεισόδια   ήταν  συνηθισμένη κατάσταση.
    Το   πρώτο   επίσημο      «σπίτι»,    ο   πρώτος    με άδεια   της   Αστυνομίας οίκος   ασωτίας,  λειτούργησε   κατά την  Αγγλογαλλική Κατοχή το 1852   για  την   εξυπηρέτηση  των στρατιωτών και  των     πληρωμάτων  των   ξένων  στόλων.   
    Αλλά και  μετά την Κατοχή   δημιουργήθηκαν άλλοι δύο.  Δηλαδή στα 1862   τρία ήταν  τα  « επίσημα»   αμαρτωλά σπίτια  στην πόλη του Πειραιά και  σε περιοχές όπου  ο κόσμος έκανε τον περίπατό του ή   οι εργάτες  και οι  εργάτριες περνούσαν για να πάνε ή να γυρίσουν από τη δουλειά τους.
     Οι  διαμαρτυρίες των δημοτών γι αυτή την κατάσταση ανάγκασαν   το  τότε Δημοτικό Συμβούλιο να  συζητήσει το θέμα της ανέγερσης οικήματος  για  τη   συγκέντρωση   όλων των  κοινών γυναικών  που  συνεχώς αυξάνονταν. 
     Η άποψη του Δήμου  βρήκε απήχηση  στο Ιατροσυνέδριο   που  έδωσε την έγκρισή του_,  _ διότι  δια  του μέτρου   αυτού θα ήταν δυνατή η παρακολούθηση   και περιστολή των αφροδισίων  ασθενειών.   Αυτά   συνέβαιναν  τα χρόνια 1867 – 1870.
     Αλλά  ο υπουργός Εσωτερικών  Επαμ. Δεληγιώργης  αντέκρουσε την  άποψη  του Δήμου  με το δικαιολογητικό ότι ούτε ο  Δήμος,  ούτε η  Κυβέρνηση, αρμόζει να αποδέχονται  τέτοιου είδους έργα,  τα οποία μπορεί  να είναι  κοινωνική ανάγκη, πρέπει  όμως να εξασκούνται   από ιδιώτες, ο δε Δήμος  και  η Κυβέρνηση  να ασκούν την εποπτεία. 
  Στο  μεταξύ  όσο  ο  Πειραιάς μεγάλωνε, τόσο οι ιερόδουλες αυξάνονταν.
  Το  Μάιο  του 1872    ο Δήμος   Πειραιά ανέφερε με  έγγραφό του  στη Διεύθυνση Αστυνομίας  Αθηνών -  Πειραιώς,  ότι   «αποτραπείσης της  υπό του Δήμου εξασκήσεως  του   επαγγέλματος  της  πορνείας,  εξεύρομεν άλλον τρόπον   συμβιβάζοντα την αποχήν του δήμου  εκ των ανηθίκων επιχειρήσεων, αλλά και την περιστολήν   του κακού  δια του περιορισμού των κοινών γυναικών δια της ανεγέρσεως δι ιδιωτικής, αποκλειστικώς, δαπάνης των καταστημάτων  των κοινών   γυναικών».
    Αλλά  και πάλι η Κυβέρνηση  αντέδρασε  και συνέστησε  απαγόρευση  της λειτουργίας  κακόφημων  οίκων μέσα στην πόλη.
   Μα  τα  ημίμετρα αυτά δεν μπόρεσαν να εξαλείψουν το κακό.
Ετσι το Μάρτιο του 1873, η Κυβέρνηση παραχώρησε τα υπ αριθ. 5-6 τεμάχια των εθνικών γαιών στη  θέση  που λεγόταν «Βούρλα», και  που απείχε  80 μέτρα δυτικά του Αγίου Διονυσίου   για την ανέγερση  «καταστημάτων»  κοινών γυναικών
Μετά  την   υπογραφή  του  παραχω­ρητηρίου,  ο  Δήμος προέβη  σε διακήρυξη για την ανέγερση,  σε έκταση οκτώ στρεμμάτων,  συνοικισμού κοινών γυναικών, που θα περιλάμβανε  τέσσερα κτίσματα, χωριστά μεταξύ τους,  τα οποία  θα βρίσκονταν μέσα σε μάντρα, με του ακόλουθους όρους:
« Ο  ανεγείρων ιδίαις δαπάναις τα  βάσει  εγκεκριμένου σχεδίου  οικήματα, θα καταβάλλη  εις    τον Δήμον  μετά   τριετίαν  από  της ιδρύσεως δρχ. 500 ετησίως δι' έκαστον τμήμα,  μετά  5ετίαν  δρχ 1.000  και    μετά εικοσαετίαν  δρχ. 2.500  δι' έκαστον τμήμα ετησίως. Μετά δε  πεντηκονταετίαν    η   περιοχή  του  κτήματος   μετά των  εν  αυτώ κτηρίων,   θα   περιέρχεται   εις   τον   Δήμον».
Και   ενώ   αρχικά  παρουσιάστηκαν πολλοί εργολάβοι, τελικά  έμεινε μόνο  ο εργολάβος Ν. Μπόμπολας,  ο οποίος  αξίωσε  ότι ο χώρος  και  τα κτίρια που θα ανεγερθούν θα είναι υπό την πλήρη και τέλεια ιδιοκτησία  αυτού  και των απογόνων του.  Φαίνεται πως είχε  λαδώσει τους άλλους εργολάβους  και αποχώρησαν.
Ο   Δήμος αναγκάστηκε   να  δεχτεί τον όρο  αυτό  με την  προϋπόθεση  ότι   εάν   τα   κτίρια  αυτά   χρησιμοποιηθούν  κάποτε  για άλλο σκοπό,  τότε  θα περιέρχονται  στην κυριότητα του  Δήμου.  Και  υπογράφτηκε το συμβόλαιο.
Σύμφωνα  με το συμβόλαιο, θα έπρεπε  να μην επιτρέπεται  από τις τότε αστυνομικές αρχές, εκτός των Βούρλων, να λειτουργεί, εντός της πόλης, άλλος οίκος ανοχής, και  σε καμιά γυναίκα του συνοικισμού να μην εργάζεται   εκτός αυτού.
Φαίνεται όμως ότι το συμμάζεμα ήταν δύσκολο, αν λάβουμε υπ   όψη μας  τις  κατά καιρούς   έγγραφες διαμαρτυρίες του Μπόμπολα,  προς το Δήμο και την Αστυνομία.  Διότι τα αστυνομικά όργανα δεν ενεργούσαν παράλληλα  να συγκεντρώσουν εντός των «Βούρλων»  όλες τις  ιερόδουλες και να εκλείψει ο ανταγωνισμός.
Παρά τις δυσχέρειες η «επιχείρηση» είχε μπει σε καλό δρόμο, αφού το «κατάστημα «δεν εστερείτο πελατείας και λειτούργησε αδιάλειπτα για 60  χρόνια.
Γυναίκες  κάθε μορφής  και κάθε ηλικίας, από 16 μέχρι 60, μέσα στα δωματιάκια που μύριζαν μούχλα ανακατεμένη με «πατσουλί», στο λιγοστό φως μιας λάμπας πετρελαίου, πρόσφεραν…. τις πρώτες βοήθειες στους πάσης φύσεως άντρες, στα πληρώματα  της κάθε εθνικότητας  των πλοίων που κατέπλεαν στον Πειραιά.
Οι ίδιες αυτές γυναίκες, όπως  έγραψε ο χρονογράφος Θεόδωρος Βλάσσης στη «ΦΩΝΗ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΣ» το 1969, τις ώρες της κάλμας, στην αυλή ή στον καφενέ του κτιρίου, με το τσιγάρο στο στόμα και υπό τους ήχους ενός γραμμοφώνου με χωνί, ψαρεύανε τον πελάτη  ή είχανε πάρε-δώσε με  τον αγαπητικό.
Καμιά δεν ήταν χωρίς αγαπητικό, νταβατζή. Χωρίς συνεταίρο στις εισπράξεις. 
..................................................  ..................................................
Τα μεσάνυχτα  ασφαλιζόταν η κεντρική πόρτα   από την αστυνομική φρουρά που διέμενε  εκεί. Η  παρου­σία της ήταν αναγκαία, λόγω των συχνών και όχι  σπάνια αιματηρών   συμπλοκών.
Υπήρχαν  κατηγορίες γυναικών, με ανάλογες  τιμές, σε   ξεχωριστά διαμερίσματα.
Τρία ήταν τα φτηνά, τα λαϊκά, και  ένα το αριστοκρατικό  με το καλό «εμπόρευμα». Σ αυτό φιλοξενούνταν και γυναίκες των αθηναϊκών σπιτιών  που λόγω….κακής διαγωγής τις είχαν διώξει από την Αθήνα.  Τις έβαζαν τιμωρία 15 μέρες ή ένα μήνα:  « Κάτσε καλά γιατί θα  σε στείλω στα «Βούρλα».

----------


## gtogias

> Και ενώ αρχικά παρουσιάστηκαν πολλοί εργολάβοι, τελικά έμεινε μόνο ο εργολάβος Ν. Μπόμπολας, ο οποίος αξίωσε ότι ο χώρος και τα κτίρια που θα ανεγερθούν θα είναι υπό την πλήρη και τέλεια ιδιοκτησία αυτού και των απογόνων του. Φαίνεται πως είχε λαδώσει τους άλλους εργολάβους και αποχώρησαν.
> Ο Δήμος αναγκάστηκε να δεχτεί τον όρο αυτό με την προϋπόθεση ότι εάν τα κτίρια αυτά χρησιμοποιηθούν κάποτε για άλλο σκοπό, τότε θα περιέρχονται στην κυριότητα του Δήμου. Και υπογράφτηκε το συμβόλαιο.


Ωχ και εδώ ο "Εθνικός Εργολάβος" ή απλώς σύμπτωση?

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ωχ και εδώ ο "Εθνικός Εργολάβος" ή απλώς σύμπτωση?


Φίλε μου ο ίδιος αποκλείεται να είναι ο ίδιος μιας και το άρθρο αναφέρεται γύρω στα 1874.
Δεν αποκλείεται βέβαια να ήταν ο παππούς του, όπως και κάποια συνωνυμία.
Αλλά λόγω εργασίας πιο πολύ πηγαίνει προς το συγγενικό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Akti Miaouli around 1910. I do not recognize anything!!!

Piraeus Akti Miaouli P.Karamanis.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Akti Miaouli around 1910. I do not recognize anything!!!


Cmon! It's easy! The photo shows the Pireaus Central Port Authority building. The photo must be taken from the place where the church of St. Nicholas is now.

----------


## rjjjh2004

The street seems much narrower!

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικές ακόμη φωτογραφίες απο το λεγόμενο <Τραμ της παραλίας> συμφωνα με τον ΗΣΑΠ
Πηγή : www.isap-union.gr/etairia.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Πηγή :  www.isap-union.gr/1960_melina.html


*1960 - Σκηνή από το γύρισμα της ταινίας 'Ποτέ την Κυριακή'. Η Μελίνα με υπαλλήλους των ΕΗΣ, στο Τράμ της Παραλίας.*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This sad photograph of a part of the Piraeus harbor after the bombardment of April 6, 1941 was published in a 2002 insert (_Seven Days_) of _Kathimerini_ about the destruction of April 1941.

Piareus 19410406.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Xwris sxolio*
19210618 Pasalimani N Faliron.jpg
*18 Iouniou 1921*

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη φωτό με καραβολατρικό και σιδηροδρομικό ενδιαφέρον:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40400

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ακόμη φωτό με καραβολατρικό και σιδηροδρομικό ενδιαφέρον:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40400


Great!!!  And the ship is?

----------


## a.molos

ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΗ ! Το  φορτηγο πλοίο δεξιά είναι - αν κρίνω απο το σινιάλο- των Τυπάλδων.Φωτό τραβηγμένη απο το περίφημο ρολόι δίπλα στον Αγιο Σπυρίδωνα.Προσέξτε και το τρίκυκλο του ανάπηρου πολέμου, κυκλοφορούσαν μέχρι πρίν απο λίγα χρόνια !

----------


## gtogias

> Great!!! And the ship is?


Αν είναι ποστάλι (και όχι φορτηγό) το μόνο που του μοιάζει από τα πλοία του Τυπάλδου είναι το Έλλη.

Μιας και το ξέχασα η φωτογραφία είναι του A. Luft

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This message will come as a big surprise to many!.... So be it... Nautilia.gr is full of surprises.

At the beginning of the 20th century _Eleusis_ had a regular passenger service twice a day with _Piraeus_ and _Salamis_ and twice a week with _Pahi Megaron_!  This is truly inconceivable now...

My father, _Nasos_, was born in _Eleusis_ in 1903. When I was growing up I remember him mentioning the small boat _they used to take from Eleusis to go to Piraeus_... He would go on to say that _Iera Odos_ was not in good shape and a ride to Athens (Plateia Koumoundourou) would take 3 hours...  And when we were visiting his father's house in Eleusis in the 1950s he would take me to the small port of Eleusis to show me from where they were taking off...

Father recalled two small boats, _Demetra_ and *Poseidon*, doing a regular passenger route to Piraeus, and a third boat, _Aias_, going to _Batsi, Salaminas_ and some times to _Faneromeni_. Father used to tell me these boats were wooden but with a motor and seats, and they were as small as those that were going to Salamina during the times I was young (1950s and 60s)

Going through my old photos I found this personal photograph of my father from 1925. It shows him (fourth from left with hat on) and his friends going from Eleusis to Piraeus (for an evening of fun) and the back (in his own handwriting) tells us the truth...

Eleusis 1925.jpg

And then, just a few months ago I read K. Filippou's book _Diadromi enos aiona_ (J&J Hellas, Piraeus, 2007), where he offers the following memoir of his father's early days, and a trip to _Eleusis_ and _Salamis_ on May 15, 1910...  You could not imagine my happiness when I first read this! And the ship's name was the same!

Poseidon.jpg

So, I am glad to report this unusual service which continued until 1930. Yet again, in the late 1950s I recall a small caique that would do regular daily service from Eleusis to Batsi Salaminos and Faneromeni... I took it at least twice in 1958 and 1960...

And life goes on...

______________________

Appropriately enough, this is my 2,000th message/comment in this wonderful forum

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> T
> At the beginning of the 20th century _Eleusis_ had a regular passenger service twice a day with _Piraeus_ and _Salamis_ and twice a week with _Pahi Megaron_!  This is truly inconceivable now...
> 
> My father, _Nasos_, was born in _Eleusis_ in 1903. When I was growing up I remember him mentioning the small boat _they used to take from Eleusis to go to Piraeus_... He would go on to say that _Iera Odos_ was not in good shape and a ride to Athens (Plateia Koumoundourou) would take 3 hours...  And when we were visiting his father's house in Eleusis in the 1950s he would take me to the small port of Eleusis to show me from where they were taking off...
> 
> Father recalled two small boats, _Demetra_ and *Poseidon*, doing a regular passenger route to Piraeus, and a third boat, _Aias_, going to _Batsi, Salaminas_ and some times to _Faneromeni_. Father used to tell me these boats were wooden but with a motor and seats, and they were as small as those that were going to Salamina during the times I was young (1950s and 60s)
> 
> Going through my old photos I found this personal photograph of my father from 1925. It shows him (fourth from left with hat on) and his friends going from Eleusis to Piraeus (for an evening of fun) and the back (in his own handwriting) tells us the truth...
> Eleusis 1925.jpg
> ...


_And the appropriate map (from 1908)_

Piraeus-Eleusis.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια ακόμη φωτό με καραβολατρικό και σιδηροδρομικό ενδιαφέρον:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40400


Υπεροχη φωτογραφία! Στο βάθος αριστερά φαίνεται και το φουγάρο του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ. Αλλο ενα φουγάρο της Ελμες κρύβεται πίσω από το αλμπουρο του Τυπαλδο-πλοιου.

----------


## Naias II

> Μια ακόμη φωτό με καραβολατρικό και σιδηροδρομικό ενδιαφέρον:
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40400


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία!




> Υπεροχη φωτογραφία! Στο βάθος αριστερά φαίνεται και το φουγάρο του ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ. Αλλο ενα φουγάρο της Ελμες κρύβεται πίσω από το αλμπουρο του Τυπαλδο-πλοιου.


Αυτό θα πει εξονυχιστικός έλεγχος :wink:

----------


## gtogias

Το 1960 το Γαλλικό σιδηροδρομικό περιοδικό "La Vie du Rail" έκανε ένα μεγάλο ταξιδιωτικό αφιέρωμα στην Ελλάδα.

Από το τεύχος αυτό:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40427

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ από τον Πειραιά, μάλλον από τις πρώτες δεκαετίες του 20ου αιώνα:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40432

----------


## Naias II

> Το 1960 το Γαλλικό σιδηροδρομικό περιοδικό "La Vie du Rail" έκανε ένα μεγάλο ταξιδιωτικό αφιέρωμα στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Από το τεύχος αυτό:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40427


Θαυμάσια φωτο. Το HELLAS είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε ε; Τα υπόλοιπα;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το 1960 το Γαλλικό σιδηροδρομικό περιοδικό "La Vie du Rail" έκανε ένα μεγάλο ταξιδιωτικό αφιέρωμα στην Ελλάδα.
> 
> Από το τεύχος αυτό:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40427


_GTogias_  What incredible photos!!!  This is the _Hellas_ with _Aegaeon_ behind he. To the right in the back *Enotria* (with the Venetian lion).

To the right of _Hellas_' funnel in the very back we see _Kanaris_ and of course one can see _Kolokotronis_ (the black one). I see also a ship looking like _Marilena_, but is it?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ από τον Πειραιά, μάλλον από τις πρώτες δεκαετίες του 20ου αιώνα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40432


This is such a valuable and clear photo. Thank you. I am trying to identify the ships now

----------


## Ellinis

> _GTogias_ What incredible photos!!! This is the _Hellas_ with _Aegaeon_ behind he. To the right in the back *Enotria* (with the Venetian lion).
> 
> To the right of _Hellas_' funnel in the very back we see _Kanaris_ and of course one can see _Kolokotronis_ (the black one). I see also a ship looking like _Marilena_, but is it?


Kαλά τα λες, το Μαριλένα είναι.




> Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ από τον Πειραιά, μάλλον από τις πρώτες δεκαετίες του 20ου αιώνα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40432


Αυτό με το "Α" στο φουγάρο πρέπει να είναι το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ.

----------


## esperos

> _GTogias_ What incredible photos!!! This is the _Hellas_ with _Aegaeon_ behind he. To the right in the back *Enotria* (with the Venetian lion).
> 
> To the right of _Hellas_' funnel in the very back we see _Kanaris_ and of course one can see _Kolokotronis_ (the black one). I see also a ship looking like _Marilena_, but is it?


Aς  μου  επιτραπεί  μία  παρέμβαση  ως  προς  την  αναγνώριση  των  πλοίων  που  έκανε  ο  Νίκος.  Έχω  την  εντύπωση  ότι  πλώρα  του  ΕΛΛΑΣ  είναι  το  MEDITERRANEAN  και  όχι  το  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ  και  αυτό  γιατί  η  τσιμινιέρα  πέφτει  λίγο  χαμηλή  για  να  είναι  του  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ  όπως  επίσης  τα  ''μάγουλα''  της  πλώρης,  που  το  ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ  δεν  είχε  αλλά  είχε  το  MEDITERRANEAN.  Επίσης  το  Ιταλικό  δεν  είναι  το  ENOTRIA  αλλά  ένα  από  το  τρίο   STELVIO - BRENNERO - BERNINA.

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ, χωρίς όμωσ ιδιαίτερη τεκμηριωτική σημασία μιας και αποτελεί καλλιτεχνικό έργο:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40457

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ακόμη καρτ ποστάλ, χωρίς όμωσ ιδιαίτερη τεκμηριωτική σημασία μιας και αποτελεί καλλιτεχνικό έργο:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40457


This postcard is the same that has appeared before in other threads, but its significance is important here because of the clarity of the card and the exceptional magnification.

There are several _McDowall & Barbour_, _Goudes_ and _Panhellinios_ ships depicted here.

----------


## gtogias

Μια κάρτα αρκετά πρόσφατη, αλλά γεμάτη σκαριά και σινιάλα που δεν θα ξαναδούμε. Ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη αν έχει ξανανέβει:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40687

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη τέλος χειμώνα-αρχές άνοιξης (κάπου μεταξύ 1992-94 λόγω Pallas Athena) τα κρουαζιερόπλοια ετοιμάζονται για την σαιζόν. Βλέπω από αριστερά τα Neptune, Mistral II, Ιάσων, Arcadia, Apollon, Aegean Dolphin, La Palma, Diva, Orpheus, Stella Oceanis, Stella Maris II, Pallas Athena, Odysseus, Μυρτιδιώτισσα(??), Παναγία (του Τροχίδη), ένα από τα Κνωσσός/Φαιστός, ένα από τα Νταλιάνα/Μιλένα, Ρόδος, Κάμειρος, Παναγία Τήνου, το Μήλος Εξπρές (?), το άλλο εκ των Κνωσσός/Φαιστός, Ελ. Βενιζέλος, κλπ.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Η φωτο πρεπει να ειναι 1994. Με μια γρηγορη αναζητηση, το Diva (δεξια απο το La Palma), ηρθε τελη του 1993. Το Pallas Athina, καηκε 24-3-1994. Δεν μπορω να μικρυνω αλλο το κενο στις ημερομηνιες! Το καραβι δεξια απο το Ροδος, ειναι το Νταλιανα (εχει πολλα μπαλκονακια πανω απο το γκαραζ. Το Μιλενα εχει λιγοτερα). Aυτο που επισης δεν θυμαμαι, ειναι ποτε εφυγε η Παναγια σαν ¶ρτεμις για Ηρακλειο.

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη σπάνια φωτό του Πειραιά, αυτή τη φορά από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο του κογκρέσου των ΗΠΑ στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση:

http://www.loc.gov/rr/print/catalog.html

21121v.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη:

3b13605u.JPG

----------


## gtogias

Μια φωτογραφία από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο του ιδρύματος Getty στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση:

http://www.getty.edu/research/conduc...d_collections/

grl_92r84_04-23-02.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια ακόμη:
> 
> 3b13605u.JPG


To άσπρο καράβι με την ελληνική σημαία, είναι πιθανότατα το ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ, η βασιλική θαλαμηγός. Ξεχωρίζει και απο το θυρεό που έχει στην πρυμνη.

Το μαύρο πολεμικό, πρέπει να ειναι ρωσικο θωρηκτό, μιας και φαίνεται η σημαία του Αγιου Ανδρεα στην πρυμνη του.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μια ακόμη σπάνια φωτό του Πειραιά, αυτή τη φορά από το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο του κογκρέσου των ΗΠΑ στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση:
> 
> http://www.loc.gov/rr/print/catalog.html
> 
> 21121v.jpg


Εχμ, ναι... Τι ειπαμε οτι βλεπουμε εδω? Δεν αναγνωριζω κατι....

----------


## gtogias

> Εχμ, ναι... Τι ειπαμε οτι βλεπουμε εδω? Δεν αναγνωριζω κατι....


Μοιάζει να είναι το πασαλιμάνι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ακόμη:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 40818



Stereoscopic photographs were particularly important among US photographers in the 1895-1915 period. They present a very vivid view of a particular scene. For those not are of this method, please read http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stereoscopy. They come in double. E-bay has some wonderful examples, but always at a certain price.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μοιάζει να είναι το πασαλιμάνι.


Aϊντεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!! Με γεια τα μάτια!! Thanks για τη βοηθεια! Εγω ημουν χαμενος στο διαστημα! Αρα, η εκκλησια στο βαθος, πρεπει να ειναι ο Αγ. Βασιλειος, κοντα στο Μεταξα.

----------


## gtogias

> Aϊντεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε!! Με γεια τα μάτια!! Thanks για τη βοηθεια! Εγω ημουν χαμενος στο διαστημα! Αρα, η εκκλησια στο βαθος, πρεπει να ειναι ο Αγ. Βασιλειος, κοντα στο Μεταξα.


No problem. Γιαυτό εμείς οι Χιώτες πάμε δυο-δυο.

----------


## gtogias

Μια ανεκτίμητη πηγή πληροφοριών και αρχειακού υλικού αποτελεί το ψηφιοποιημένο αρχείο της ΕΡΤ στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση:

http://www.ert-archives.gr/wpasV2/public/index.aspx

Μεταξύ των αρκετών επικαίρων περιέχει και το φωτογραφικό αρχείο ενός από τους σημαντικότερους φωτογράφους της εποχής του, του Πέτρου Πουλίδη.

Από την συλλογή αυτή, εικόνα του Πειραιά (δυστυχώς με το λογότυπο-υδατογράφημα της ΕΡΤ):

Olympia_Piraeus.jpg

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη:

pubmedia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ακόμη:
> 
> pubmedia.jpg


_gtogias_  This photo interests me very much because ot has two vessels that are very important in the Greek passenger history (if they are indeed these ones), _Kea_ (left) and _Aggeliki (_next to her). I cannot find the Russian one next to her in Miramar. And I wish I could figure out the one on the right. I believe her name starts with S.

Can you help with the date? I see the man in teh little boat and that gives me a clue of around 1925.

Indeed, Petros Poulides photographed mostly during the interwar years (see http://www.stathatos.net/greek_pages..._poulidis.html)




> Ο Πέτρος Πουλίδης, που γεννήθηκε στο Σούλι το 1885, μαθήτευσε στην Κωνσταντινούπολη και εγκαταστάθηκε στην Αθήνα το 1903, έχει χαρακτηρισθεί «ο πρώτος Έλληνας φωτορεπόρτερ». Συμβολικά τουλάχιστον, η ελληνική φωτοδημοσιογραφία ξεκινάει την 31 Μαϊου 1905 με τη φωτογράφηση της δολοφονίας του πρωθυπουργού Θεόδωρου Δεληγιάννη. Κατά τον Δημήτρη Καπλάνογλου, «Η φωτογράφιση της δολοφονίας του Δεληγιάννη θεωρείται ως η πρώτη επιτυχία του Ελληνικού φωτορεπορτάζ. [...] Ο Δεληγιάννης κατέβηκε από το αμάξι και ο Πουλίδης του ζήτησε να σταθεί να τον πάρει μία πόζα. Εκείνη τη στιγμή ακριβώς ο δολοφόνος Γερακάρης χτύπησε τον πρωθυπουργό στο στήθος με μαχαίρι...». Σύμφωνα με τη μαρτυρία του γιου του φωτογράφου, Χρήστο, η γυάλινη αρνητική πλάκα καταστράφηκε το 1962 μετά από πλημμύρα, ενώ η μέχρις σήμερα έρευνα δεν έχει φέρει στο φως κανένα αντίγραφο της περίφημης φωτογραφίας.
>  
> 
>  Το αρχείο του Πέτρου Πουλίδη αγοράσθηκε το 1989 από την ΕΡΤ και ανήκει σήμερα στο μουσείο της εταιρείας. Προφανώς γιατί δόθηκε προτεραιότητα στη συντήρηση και καταλογράφηση, και με εξαίρεση μία ανυπόληπτη έκδοση με τίτλο _Η γυναίκα μέσα από το φακό της ιστορίας_ (1993), τα επόμενα δεκαπέντε χρόνια δεν είδαν καμιά παρουσίαση των φωτογραφιών του Πουλίδη, δημιουργώντας έτσι ένα σημαντικό κενό στις γνώσεις μας σχετικά με την πρώιμη ελληνική φωτοδημοσιογραφία. Η δημοσίευση λοιπόν ενός υψηλών προδιαγραφών λευκώματος από την Εμπορική Τράπεζα υπό την επιμέλεια της Κυριακής Αρσένη, τέως διευθύντριας του αρχείου της ΕΡΤ, είναι κατ' αρχάς καλοδεχούμενη.
>  
> 
>      Την αξία του τόμου δυστυχώς υπονομεύει σε κάποιο βαθμό ο θεματικός περιορισμός του τίτλου, η εικονογράφηση δηλαδή της Αθήνας του μεσοπολέμου, που έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την ουσιαστική εξαφάνιση του φωτοδημοσιογράφου Πουλίδης. Κατά πολύ το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του βιβλίου καλύπτουν ενότητες όπως «Η εικόνα της πόλης», «Έργα και υποδομές», «Στιγμές από τη καθημερινή ζωή» και «Γιορτές, δημόσιες εκδηλώσεις και θεάματα». Προηγείται βέβαια ένα σύντομο κεφάλαιο με τίτλο «Η περίοδος του μεσοπολέμου», εικονογραφημένο με μεμονωμένες φωτογραφίες από την επανάσταση του 1922, τη Δίκη των Έξη, το κίνημα του 1935 κ.λπ., ενώ το βιβλίο κλείνει με δώδεκα σελίδες αφιερωμένες στον πόλεμο του 1940 και το Αλβανικό μέτωπο. Στον χώρο της ειδησεογραφίας εμπίπτουν επίσης και τα δύο κεφάλαια που αναφέρονται στην άφιξη των προσφύγων της Μικρασιατικής Καταστροφής και την επιστροφή των αιχμαλώτων στρατιωτών από την Τουρκία το 1922_ οι φωτογραφίες αυτές είναι αναμφισβήτητα οι συγκινητικότερες και ίσως οι καλύτερες του βιβλίου. Δεν παύει όμως το κέντρο βάρους του τόμου να το τοποθετεί στην κατηγορία της «νοσταλγικής» φωτογραφίας.
>        Όχι ότι στερούνται ενδιαφέροντος οι φωτογραφίες της κατηγορίας αυτής. Πέρα από τη γραφικότητα που συχνά τις χαρακτηρίζει (Κούλουμα στις Στήλες του Ολυμπίου Διός με φουστανελάδες, ο «Σαρακατσάνικος γάμος» των Αθηναίων καστανάδων, οι ελέφαντες του τσίρκου Ομάρ), η προσεχτική ανάγνωση του συνόλου των φωτογραφιών φανερώνει το - συνειδητά ή υποσυνείδητα - υποφώσκον θέμα τους, που δεν είναι άλλο από τη ραγδαία μεταλλαγή του Ελληνικού πληθυσμού από αγροτικό σε εργατικό και μικροαστικό.
>       Ο Πουλίδης φωτογραφίζει την Αττική όταν αυτή βρίσκεται ακόμα στο μεταίχμιο μεταξύ του 19ου και του 20ου αιώνα. Στη Βάρη, τη Βούλα και τη Βουλιαγμένη των μέσων της δεκαετίας του 1920 απαθανατίζει τους πρώτους θερινούς παραθεριστές με αυτοκίνητα και αντίσκηνα, στους ίδιους χώρους και συχνά δίπλα-δίπλα σε Βλάχικες καλύβες και αγρότες με τοπικές φορεσιές (τις τοπικές φορεσιές της καθημερινής δουλειάς, εννοείται, όχι αυτές των μουσείων). Αλήθεια, τι ποιό ριζοσπαστικό από την ίδια την επινόηση των διακοπών, για έναν λαό συνηθισμένο στη σκληρή δουλειά από τα παιδικά χρόνια μέχρι τα βαθιά γεράματα;

----------


## gtogias

> _gtogias_ This photo interests me very much because ot has two vessels that are very important in the Greek passenger history (if they are indeed these ones), _Kea_ (left) and _Aggeliki (_next to her). I cannot find the Russian one next to her in Miramar. And I wish I could figure out the one on the right. I believe her name starts with S.
> 
> Can you help with the date? I see the man in teh little boat and that gives me a clue of around 1925.
> 
> Indeed, Petros Poulides photographed mostly during the interwar years (see http://www.stathatos.net/greek_pages...poulidis.html)


Με βάση τα στοιχεία που έχουν αναρτηθεί στην ιστοσελίδα των αρχείων της ΕΡΤ η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία είναι της περιόδου 1910-1927. Για πιο πολλές λεπτομέρειες θα πρέπει να υπάρξει επικοινωνία με την ΕΡΤ. Να προσπαθήσω αλλά θα πάρει χρόνο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Με βάση τα στοιχεία που έχουν αναρτηθεί στην ιστοσελίδα των αρχείων της ΕΡΤ η συγκεκριμένη φωτογραφία είναι της περιόδου 1910-1927. Για πιο πολλές λεπτομέρειες θα πρέπει να υπάρξει επικοινωνία με την ΕΡΤ. Να προσπαθήσω αλλά θα πάρει χρόνο.


Auth h plhroforia mou f0anei! Eyxaristw!  Auth einai pragmati h perifhmh Aggeliki. Perossotera se ligo

----------


## Ellinis

> I cannot find the Russian one next to her in Miramar.


To ρώσικο γράφει POCHIN στη κυρηλική, και είναι αυτό εδώ. Επομένως η φωτο είναι τραβηγμένη κάπου μεταξύ 1917 και 1923.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Piraeus 1921: Five passenger ships are getting ready for departure. The second from the left (of the first one you see only her funnel) is _Epiros_ of Potamianos.

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 41310

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν την είχα δει πότε σαν ολόκληρη καρτ ποστάλ, και θεωρώ πως είναι από τις πιο ατμοσφαιρικές εικόνες του λιμανιού εκείνης της εποχής. 
Όσο για τα πλοία, το πιο δεξιά στη φωτο είναι το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ. Λεπτομέρεια της φωτο είχα ανεβάσει εδώ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Δεν την είχα δει πότε σαν ολόκληρη καρτ ποστάλ, και θεωρώ πως είναι από τις πιο ατμοσφαιρικές εικόνες του λιμανιού εκείνης της εποχής. 
> Όσο για τα πλοία, το πιο δεξιά στη φωτο είναι το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ. Λεπτομέρεια της φωτο είχα ανεβάσει εδώ.


Eyxaristoume gi' auto...  Me tetoies fwtografies arxizoume "na zoume" tnn epoxh ekeinh!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

This photograph was published in the May 27, 1939 _Skrip_ newspaper. It shows the stern of _Kriti_ and the.. new and improved regulations of the August 4 dictatorship...

19390527 Kriti.jpg

As Tzamtzis mentions in his books, the Metaxas government had amalgamated everything...  It is interesting, for example, that the passenger ship schedules were announced in the most Laconic way... _Just show up and some ship will be there. We do not need to tell you more... _ Just incredible

19390601 all.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I am sure the readers of this Forum and especially its historical section have gotten used to old announcements from the pre-World War II period. 

I have found recently a nice announcement of the _long distance bus lines_ on _May 11, 1939_ (_Skrip_ newspaper). Although not related to passenger ships they are fascinating as _they show how much Greece has changed in (exactly) 70 years_!  

So, I am uploading the list, realizing of course that if our supemoderators find it irrelevant they will erase it.

19390511 buses.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

What do you think about this one?
Piraeus1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Η ιστοσελίδα :/www.opencontent.gr/imtiie/pdf/emporio-trapezes.pdf  περιέχει ενδιαφέρουσες πληροφορίες σχετικά με την τότε οικονομική ζωή του Πειραιά.
> Λίγο θολές οι φωτογραφίες αλλά .......


This document has been used by me in other articles. For example, if you look at the *Alkmini* prewar ship you will see the pictures of that ship and the story of the _Kyriakides Line_. I am just tell you now to avoid repetitions  Best N

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Με συγχωρείς Νίκο δε το είχα προσέξει


But I agree the pictures are fainted. But of course if you see something interesting you can add it

----------


## GIANNIS ANT

το ασπρο το φερυ ειναι το ΕΛΛΑΣ

----------


## Appia_1978

¶λλη μια πρόσφατη απόκτηση μέσω ebay  :Very Happy: 

Δυστυχώς, στο πλοίο που φαίνεται σε πρώτο πλάνο, δε διακρίνω πουθενά κανένα όνομα  :Confused: 

Piraeus Kopie.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλη μια πρόσφατη απόκτηση μέσω ebay 
> 
> Δυστυχώς, στο πλοίο που φαίνεται σε πρώτο πλάνο, δε διακρίνω πουθενά κανένα όνομα 
> 
> Piraeus Kopie.jpg


File mou

This photo pleased me very much! It is a great find! Bravo!

I tend to believe this is _Hellas_ (http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=61454)  I am concerned that she is black here, which would be the color of _Manuelides_ (i.e, it would make her Era M) but the signals of the _Manuelides Line_ are missing from the funnel. I am sure Aris will tell us more

----------


## Ellinis

Είναι σίγουρα το ΕΛΛΑΣ, πιθανότατα τα πρώτα χρόνια της δεκαετίας του 30, όταν έκανε ακόμα ακτοπλοϊα. Λευκό βάφτηκε όταν ξεκίνησε τις κρουαζιέρες λίγα χρόνια αργότερα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Είσαστε καταπληκτικοί!!!  :Wink: 

By the way, πολύ όμορφο πλοίο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είσαστε καταπληκτικοί!!! 
> 
> By the way, πολύ όμορφο πλοίο.


Opws egrayan o Arhs kai egw sto ar0ro gia to _Hellas_ htan to pio omorfo ploio ths aktoploias mas stis arxes tou 20ou aiwnos! O Manouelides to eixe prosexei para polu kai argotera to ekanan kroazieroploio. Koitaxe tis wraies fwtografies sto eidiko ar0ro, idiws tis fwtografies otan htan aspro!

----------


## gtogias

Στο google είναι διαθέσιμο ένα τμήμα του φωτογραφικού αρχείου του περιοδικού Life:

http://images.google.com/images?q=Pi...=source%3Alife

Από την σελίδα αυτή:

Life_1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο google είναι διαθέσιμο ένα τμήμα του φωτογραφικού αρχείου του περιοδικού Life:
> 
> http://images.google.com/images?q=Pi...=source%3Alife
> 
> Από την σελίδα αυτή:
> 
> Life_1.jpg


Thanks for this _very clear copy of a classic picture_ Yorgo. 

This picture appeared for the first time in a 1926 Eleutheroudakis travel guide of "Athens and Attica". I had uploaded it a few months ago http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=259 as scanned from my copy of this travel guide and I had said then:



> I first came across it in 1955 when I first read_  Athinai kai Attiki: Odigos taxidiotou, Ekd. Oikos Eleutheroudakis, Athinai, 1926
> _It appears on page 111 and what you see here is a scan from my rather yellowish original... All these years I have been wondering about the names of the ships. And then _Lawrence Dunn_ comes with his wonderful book *Mediterranean Shipping* and exhibits the same picture in an incredibly clear, mint version but again without identification! So, does anyone know the ships, at least the big one?


Piraeus pre-1926.JPG

But with your new, exceptionally clear picture, I may be able to finally identify this ship!
Thank you!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αγαπητοί φίλοι, πάμε να δούμε κάποια πλάνα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, μετά από τον βομβαρδισμό του στα πρώτα χρόνια του πολέμου.

Τα πλάνα υπάρχουν σε ένα ακόμα εξαιρετικό επεισόδιο της σειράς "*ΠΑΡΑΣΚΗΝΙΟ" της ΕΡΤ με τίτλο:
"ΤΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΜΕΤΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΚΑΙ Η ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟΝ  ΑΙΩΝΑ"
*
*Το επεισόδιο αυτό είναι εξαιρετικό για όλους τους φίλους που αγαπούν τα πλοία, τα τραίνα, τα λεωφορεία, τα αεροπλάνα.
*
*Περίληψη περιεχομένου*
Το συγκεκριμένο επεισόδιο της σειράς *ΠΑΡΑΣΚΗΝΙΟ* προβάλλει τα  μέσα μεταφοράς και την εξέλιξή τους στον αιώνα. Αρχικά παρουσιάζεται η ανάπτυξη  της ποντοπόρου *ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΣ* και η απρόσκοπτη δραστηριότητά της διεθνώς, καθώς και η  προσφορά των καταδρομικών που συνδέθηκαν άρρηκτα με τους Βαλκανικούς Πολέμους,  τον Α Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο και τη Μικρασιατική Εκστρατεία. Κατόπιν μας ταξιδεύει στο  παρελθόν των σιδηροδρόμων κάνοντας μια διαδρομή στην ιστορία του Ατμοκίνητου  Συρμού από το 1869, στον Ηλεκτρικό Σιδηρόδρομο του 1904 έως τους σύγχρονους  συρμούς, επισημαίνοντας την προσφορά τους στο επιβατικό κοινό. Επίσης, γίνεται  ιστορική αναδρομή στο παρελθόν των αστικών μέσων μαζικής μεταφοράς, όπως του  τραμ της Αθήνας και των λεωφορείων, στην επέκτασή τους και την προσφορά τους στο  επιβατικό κοινό. Τέλος παρουσιάζεται η ιστορία του αεροπλάνου, η εξέλιξη της  πολεμικής και πολιτικής αεροπορίας, επισημαίνοντας τις προσπάθειες  εκσυγχρονισμού τους.

Σίγουρα φαίνεται μια εικόνα με το Λιμενικό Υπόστεγο του Πειραιά.

λιμενικό υπόστεγο.JPG

Ας δούμε και κάποια ασπρόμαυρα πλάνα από αεροπορικές επιδρομές και πλάνα σε  βομβαρδισμένο λιμάνι.
Κάποιες από αυτές πρέπει να είναι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Αυτό, όμως, με επιφύλαξη.

πλοίο.JPG

πλοίο 2.JPG

πλοίο 3.JPG

πλοίο 4.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> [FONT=Comic Sans MS][SIZE=3]Αγαπητοί φίλοι, πάμε να δούμε κάποια πλάνα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, μετά από τον βομβαρδισμό του στα πρώτα χρόνια του πολέμου.


Antwnh

Menw kataplhktos apo ta wraiotata kai katatopistikotata axeia mou mas exeis parousiasei twra teleutaia!!!  Bravo!  Kai  "encore"!

Nikos

----------


## Ellinis

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι, πάμε να δούμε κάποια πλάνα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, μετά από τον βομβαρδισμό του στα πρώτα χρόνια του πολέμου.


Η εικόνα των μισοβυθισμένων πλοίων, των απανθρακομένων με τις λιωμένες λαμαρίνες, των μεταμορφομένων σε απροσδιόριστες μάζες από σίδερα, είναι αποκαρδιωτική.... και αν αναλογιστεί κανείς τους ανθρώπους που χάσανε τη ζωή τους εκεί γίνεται απελπιστική. 

Και άλλη μια από εμένα, από το αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

wrecks at piraeus2.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στον Πειραιά του 1950.
Πρώτα μεταπολεμικά χρόνια.
Χρόνια πολύ δύσκολα.

Η Ελλάδα προσπαθεί να επουλώσει τις πληγές από τον εμφύλιο πόλεμο.
Οι πληγές αυτές είναι ανοικτές και πονάνε πολύ.

Και ανάμεσα στα άλλα, αρκετοί είναι αυτοί που στρέφονται στον κινηματογράφο.
Ένας από τους σκηνοθέτες είναι ο *Γρηγόρης Γρηγορίου* (1919-2005), αυτοδίδακτος σκηνοθέτης, ο οποίος έλαβε μέρος στη μάχη της Κρήτης και πολέμησε μέσα από τις γραμμές του *ΕΑΜ*. Το 1948 έγραψε το σενάριο και σκηνοθέτησε την πρώτη του ταινία *"Ο Κόκκινος Βράχος".* Η ταινία του* "Πικρό Ψωμί"* θεωρείται σταθμός για τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο ως η πρώτη νεορεαλιστική ελληνική ταινία στην οποία συνδύασε τον Ιταλικό νεορεαλισμό με την ελληνική πραγματικότητα ασκώντας κριτική στην εξουσία. 

Στα 1950, γυρίζει την ταινία *"Θύελλα στο Φάρο"* σε σενάριο του ίδιου και της *Ίντας Χριστινάκη.*
Παίζουν οι ηθοποιοί: Ί*ντα Χριστινάκη, Ντίνος Δημόπουλος, Θεόδωρος Μορίδης, Μίμης Φωτόπουλος, Λυκούργος Καλλέργης.*


Ο Μίμης Φωτόπουλος είναι ο κακός της ταινίας, ενώ ο Λυκούργος Καλλέργης είναι αρκετά νέος.

"_Ο φαροφύλακας καπετάν-Μπόχαλης, που η γυναίκα του τον έχει εγκαταλείψει από χρόνια, ζει με την κόρη του, τη Χρύσα, σΆ έναν απόμακρο φάρο. Κάποιο πρωϊνό, η θάλασσα ξεβράζει στα βράχια του φάρου έναν άντρα, τον Ανδρέα Μαρέλη, που πήδησε στα νερά από ένα διερχόμενο πλοίο ..._."


Κάποια στιγμή μέσα από την αφήγηση της ζωής του, μεταφερόμασετε στον Πειραιά.

Βλέπουμε κάποια πλάνα από τον Πειραιά εκείνης της εποχής

Φορτηγά και ένα μεγάλο ποστάλι.

Ένα μεγάλο όμορφο ποστάλι που είναι έτοιμο να σαλπάρει για Ιταλία-Μασσαλία.

Θυμίζει κάποιο της *ΕΛΜΕΣ,* ή όχι;

Η ταινία είναι πολύ σημαντική και για έναν ακόμα λόγο.
Έχει διασώσει πλάνα από ένα σημαντικό τομέα εργασιών των Λιπασμάτων.
Αυτό, όμως, θα το δούμε κάποια άλλη στιγμή.

Πάμε, λοιπόν, στο λ*ιμάνι του Πειραιά στα 1950.*

*Η ταινία "Θύελλα στο Φάρο" του* Γρηγόρη Γρηγορίου.
Η συνέχεια επί της οθόνης.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.
Και, βέβαια, στον καλό μας φίλο *Haddok* που έχει ξεθάψει τόσους και τόσους κρυμμένους  θησαυρούς από τον λεγόμενο παλιό Ελληνικό Κινηματογράφο και στους καλούς φίλους από το *Κέντρο Περιβαλλοντικής Εκπαίδευσης Δραπετσώνας*, το οποίο βρίσκεται πολύ κοντά στα Λιπάσματα.

Φορτηγά

φορτηγά.jpg

"Γεώργιος Γ"


Γεώργιος Γ.jpg


Το όμορφο ποστάλι και η όμορφη κοπέλα
*Ίντα Χριστινάκη* και *Ντίνος Δημόπουλος.* 
Το ποστάλι θυμίζει κάποιο της *ΕΛΜΕΣ*, ή όχι;

ποστάλι.jpg


ποστάλι Πειραιά.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχη δουλειά φίλε Αντώνη, σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά!

Το υπερωκεάνειο είναι το ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ του Γουλανδρή, από τα ελάχιστα ελληνικά επιβατηγά που επέζησαν τον πόλεμο.

Και το φορτηγό όμως ήταν ένα βετεράνος, που πέρασε τον πόλεμο υπο ελληνική σημαία.
Ναυπηγήθηκε το 1918 ως KURDISTAN, μετανομάστηκε το 1928 GEORGIOS G., το 1952 CAPTAIN SYRMAS, και το 1953 διαλύθηκε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικα ντοκουμεντα απο τον φιλο  Roi Baudoin! 
 Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Νάξος

Αντώνη εκπληκτική δουλειά. Μεγάλοι ηθοποιοί δίπλα σε καράβια άλλης εποχής, με την δική τους χάρη. Ο Γρηγορίου ήταν ένας αξιόλογος σκηνοθέτης και σε αυτήν την ταινία οι υπόλοιποι συντελεστές ήταν μερικοί από τους μετέπειτα στυλοβάτες του ελληνικού θεάτρου και κινηματογράφου. Όσο για το Ντίνο Δημόπουλο, τί να πρωτοπούμε... Δυστυχώς αυτές οι ταινίες δεν προβάλλονται σήμερα από τα κανάλια  τα οποία στην καλλίτερη προβάλλουν συνήθως κάποια ταινία της εποχής εκείνης με πιο ελαφρύ περιεχόμενο. Ο Γρηγορίου και ο Αλεξανδράκης (στη Συνοικία «το όνειρο» ως σκηνοθέτης) ήταν ίσως οι μόνοι που κατάφεραν να αφήσουν ελληνικά έργα τέχνης επηρεασμένα από το νεορεαλισμό του Ντε Σίκα και των άλλων ιταλών δασκάλων και μάλιστα με μεγάλη επιτυχία. Δυστυχώς οι ταινίες τους καθώς και εκείνες του Κούνδουρου (π.χ. ο Δράκος) θεωρούνταν ανεπιθύμητες από το τότε ελληνικό κράτος, γιατί έβαζαν το μαχαίρι πιο βαθειά στο κόκκαλο από άλλες (πολλές από αυτές ήταν αξιόλογες) που ήταν  μελοδράματα, κοινωνικά δράματα ή ακόμα και κωμωδίες. Μιλάμε για μία Ελλάδα φτώχειας ελεεινής, πείνας, ανισότητας, αδικίας, ανελευθερίας, μετανάστευσης και διώξεων.

Πρέπει να μας προβληματίσει το γεγονός ότι όταν η Ελλάδα ζούσε εποχές μαρασμού, υπήρχε μία έκρηξη στα γράμματα και ειδικά στίς τέχνες: λογοτεχνία, ποίηση, κινηματογράφος, θέατρο και βέβαια μουσική. Τώρα που δεν υπάρχει αυτή η φτώχεια παρά μόνο σαν απόηχος από τους γέροντες, η χώρα πάσχει από Τέχνη, ομορφιά και αληθινή Παιδεία. Πάσχει από ανθρωπιά.

Αυτή η ανθρωπιά που αποτυπώνεται στο φίλμ του Γρηγορίου δεν θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί καλλίτερα παρά από εικόνες βγαλμένες από το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Στους ντόκους του Περαία πεθάναν κι αναστηθήκαν εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι, είτε ως ναυτικοί, είτε ως μετανάστες που πήραν το πλοίο για το μισεμό είτε ως άνθρωποι του καθημερινού μόχθου. 
 Αντώνη τον χάσαμε τον ύπνο μας για απόψε. Εύγε και πάλι εύγε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αντώνη εκπληκτική δουλειά. Μεγάλοι ηθοποιοί δίπλα σε καράβια άλλης εποχής, με την δική τους χάρη. Ο Γρηγορίου ήταν ένας αξιόλογος σκηνοθέτης και σε αυτήν την ταινία οι υπόλοιποι συντελεστές ήταν μερικοί από τους μετέπειτα στυλοβάτες του ελληνικού θεάτρου και κινηματογράφου. Όσο για το Ντίνο Δημόπουλο, τί να πρωτοπούμε... 
> .................................
> 
> Αυτή η ανθρωπιά που αποτυπώνεται στο φίλμ του Γρηγορίου δεν θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί καλλίτερα παρά από εικόνες βγαλμένες από το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Στους ντόκους του Περαία πεθάναν κι αναστηθήκαν εκατομμύρια άνθρωποι, είτε ως ναυτικοί, είτε ως μετανάστες που πήραν το πλοίο για το μισεμό είτε ως άνθρωποι του καθημερινού μόχθου. 
>  Αντώνη τον χάσαμε τον ύπνο μας για απόψε. Εύγε και πάλι εύγε.


Και μας κανει να θυμομαστε πως ο Ντινος Δημοπουλος ηταν ηθοποιος πριν γινει σκηνοθετης!!!

----------


## Νάξος

Όπως και ο Χατζιδάκις και η Ζωρζ Σαρρή αγαπητέ Νικόλα! Αρκετοί άνθρωποι της Τέχνης προτού καταξιωθούν σε αυτό που του αφιερώθηκαν είχαν περάσματα, μικρά ή μεγάλα και από την υποκριτική.

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε μου Αντώνη ενα μεγάλο  μπράβο κι από μένα. Ασυλληπτα ντοκουμέντα που ειναι καθηκον και υποχρέωση μας να θυμόμαστε, γιατί όπως πολύ σωστα υπογράφεις, η μόνη μας περιουσία έιναι η μνήμη!!!

----------


## rena

respect!!!

----------


## Leonardos.B

Αντώνη,τα πολΛά λόγια είναι φτώχια.
    ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## Ellinis

Από το βιβλίο "Διαδρομή ενός αιώνα, 1900-2000" του ναυπηγού κ.Φιλίππου, η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Πειραιά το 1910.

Να υποθέσω οτι η μυστήρια κατασκευή που σέρνει το άλογο, είναι εξέδρα για να ελέγχουν τα καλώδια του τραμ;

piraeus 1910.jpg

----------


## gtogias

> Από το βιβλίο "Διαδρομή ενός αιώνα, 1900-2000" του ναυπηγού κ.Φιλίππου, η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του Πειραιά το 1910.
> 
> Να υποθέσω οτι η μυστήρια κατασκευή που σέρνει το άλογο, είναι εξέδρα για να ελέγχουν τα καλώδια του τραμ;
> 
> piraeus 1910.jpg


Πράγματι το όχημα αυτό είχε την αποστολή της συντήρησης της ενάεριου επαφής του τραμ της Παραλίας. Μάλιστα είχε και το παρατσούκλι "Καρνάβαλος. Σήμερα οι ΗΛΠΑΠ έχουν ανάλογα (όχι ιππήλατα) οχήματα για τη συντήρηση των καλωδίων που χρησιμοποιούν τα τρόλεϊ.

Επαναλαμβάνω τη φωτογραφία (σε κάπως καλύτερη ανάλυση) συν μια ακόμη από άλλη γωνία, αν και μάλλον χρονικά είναι κοντινές:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49259

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49258

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε gtogias, η δεύτερη φωτογραφία που ανέβασες, "μαρτύρησε" και την ταυτότητα του μαύρου πλοίου! Είναι το ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ της Ελληνικής Υπερωκεάνειου Ατμοπλοϊας.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Πράγματι το όχημα αυτό είχε την αποστολή της συντήρησης της ενάεριου επαφής του τραμ της Παραλίας. Μάλιστα είχε και το παρατσούκλι "Καρνάβαλος. Σήμερα οι ΗΛΠΑΠ έχουν ανάλογα (όχι ιππήλατα) οχήματα για τη συντήρηση των καλωδίων που χρησιμοποιούν τα τρόλεϊ.
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω τη φωτογραφία (σε κάπως καλύτερη ανάλυση) συν μια ακόμη από άλλη γωνία, αν και μάλλον χρονικά είναι κοντινές:


Eγραψες με τις φωτο!! Συμφωνα με ενα γρηγορο ψαξιμο, τα τραμ εγιναν ηλεκτροκινητα μεταξυ 1906-1910. Υπολογιζω, οτι καπου εκει ειναι και η φωτο. Ακριβη στοιχεια δεν εχω ευκαιρα.

----------


## gtogias

> Eγραψες με τις φωτο!! Συμφωνα με ενα γρηγορο ψαξιμο, τα τραμ εγιναν ηλεκτροκινητα μεταξυ 1906-1910. Υπολογιζω, οτι καπου εκει ειναι και η φωτο. Ακριβη στοιχεια δεν εχω ευκαιρα.


Σε ευχαριστώ. Η γραμμή της παραλίας έγινε ηλεκτροκίνητη το 1904. Ότι θέλεις για τραμ εδώ είμαστε.

Ellinis, πράγματι ο Θεμιστοκλής είναι στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας. Αριστερά ποιο είναι?

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Σε ευχαριστώ. Η γραμμή της παραλίας έγινε ηλεκτροκίνητη το 1904. Ότι θέλεις για τραμ εδώ είμαστε.
> 
> Ellinis, πράγματι ο Θεμιστοκλής είναι στα δεξιά της φωτογραφίας. Αριστερά ποιο είναι?


1904 ξερω οτι ο Σιδηροδρομος Αθηνων-Πειραιως εγινε ηλεκτροκινητος. Για το τραμ... I have no idea! Μην νομιζεις, απο βιβλιο το κοιταξα. Ειναι για τις αστικες Συγκοινωνιες στην Αθηνα απο το 1835-2005. Τετοιες φωτο ειναι ενδιαφερουσες, ασχετα αν δεν ειμαι τοσο fan των τραμ!!

Θεμιστοκλης?? Αρα μετα το 1907 ειναι η φωτο!

----------


## Ellinis

Για το άσπρο αριστερά δεν έχω ιδέα. Μια σκέψη που έκανα λόγο χρωμάτων είναι οτι είναι πολεμικό αλλά παραέχει κόσμο γύρω του.

Δεξιά όμως, πάνω από την πρύμνη του ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ, φαίνονται δύο φουγάρα που καπνίζουν, με τα σινιάλα του Εμπειρίκου. Πρέπει να ανήκουν στο έτερο υπερωκεάνειο μας, το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία του 1965, δείχνει τι γινόταν στο Ξαβέρι εκείνη τη μέρα. Το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ στο βάθος αριστερά περιμένει τους μετανάστες για την Αυστραλία ενώ στο χώρο που είναι σήμερα οι "παγόδες" του ΟΛΠ ετοιμάζεται για τον ίδιο ρόλο το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ. Απ'όσο μπορώ να δώ, οι εργασίες στην πρύμνη πρέπει να έχουν αρχίσει.

Δίπλα του δύο από τα πιο άτυχα καράβια της ακτοπλοϊας, το μοιραίο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ που γκρέμισε τους Τυπάλδους κα το ΧΑΝΙΑ που το στιγμάτισε η μοίρα του αδελφού του.
Πιο δώθε το όμορφο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ της Ελ.Μες και ακόμη πιο κοντά μας το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ των Τυπάλδων.

Θα ανεβάσω μεγαλύτερες φωτο από το κάθε πλοίο στο δικό του θέμα.

piraues4.jpg
Πηγή: περιοδικά ΟΛΠ

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία του 1965, δείχνει τι γινόταν στο Ξαβέρι εκείνη τη μέρα. Το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ στο βάθος αριστερά περιμένει τους μετανάστες για την Αυστραλία ενώ στο χώρο που είναι σήμερα οι "παγόδες" του ΟΛΠ ετοιμάζεται για τον ίδιο ρόλο το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ. Απ'όσο μπορώ να δώ, οι εργασίες στην πρύμνη πρέπει να έχουν αρχίσει.
> 
> Δίπλα του δύο από τα πιο άτυχα καράβια της ακτοπλοϊας, το μοιραίο ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ που γκρέμισε τους Τυπάλδους κα το ΧΑΝΙΑ που το στιγμάτισε η μοίρα του αδελφού του.
> Πιο δώθε το όμορφο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ της Ελ.Μες και ακόμη πιο κοντά μας το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ των Τυπάλδων.
> 
> Θα ανεβάσω μεγαλύτερες φωτο από το κάθε πλοίο στο δικό του θέμα.
>  Πηγή: περιοδικά ΟΛΠ


Δεν ξερω αμα εχει ξαναδωθει το link, αλλα... Πειραιας, Ιουλιος 1977

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Λιθογραφια του Πειραιως του 1864.  Το 1864, ο πληθυσμος του Πειραιως ηταν μονον 5.000 κατοικοι. 

Απο την Πολιτικη Ιστορια της Νεωτερας Ελλαδος του Σπυρου Μαρκεζινη, τομος 2, Παπυρος, Αθηναι, 1966

Piraeus 1864.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το μεγάλο λιμάνι κάπου τη δεκαετία του 60, με κεντρικό θέμα το υπερωκεάνειο CASTELBIANCO της Sitmar που ήταν μετασκευή από φορτηγό τύπου Victory.
Στο βάθος φαίνεται και το UKRAINA το οποίο θα θυμούνται όσοι έχουν δει την ταινία "Ταξίδι στα Κύθηρα" του Αγγελόπουλου.

castelbianco.jpg
πηγή: περιοδικά ΟΛΠ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το μεγάλο λιμάνι κάπου τη δεκαετία του 60, με κεντρικό θέμα το υπερωκεάνειο CASTELBIANCO της Sitmar που ήταν μετασκευή από φορτηγό τύπου Victory.
> Στο βάθος φαίνεται και το UKRAINA το οποίο θα θυμούνται όσοι έχουν δει την ταινία "Ταξίδι στα Κύθηρα" του Αγγελόπουλου.
> 
> castelbianco.jpg
> πηγή: περιοδικά ΟΛΠ


And of course, this is _Aegina_.

Aegina.jpg

----------


## esperos

Και  μια  πιο  πρόσφατη  στα  200ρια.


200ΡΙΑ.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια εξαιρετική ταινία που την ψάχναμε για καιρό.

*"Η Αγνή του λιμανιού"* του *1952.*
Η ταινία ήταν μια παραγωγή της *Φίνος Φιλμ.*

Το σενάριο και η σκηνοθεσία ήταν του μεγάλου *Γιώργου Τζαβέλα.*
Στην ταινία έπαιζαν οι ηθοποιοί: Ελένη Χαζτηαργύρη, Γιώργος Γληνός, Αλέκος Αλεξανδράκης, Νίτσα Ζαφειρίου, ¶ννα Κυριακού, Σμαράγδα Βεάκη, Νίκος Ρίζος.

Η Διεύθυνση Φωτογραφίας ήταν των *Αριστείδη Καρύδη- Fuchs και Γιάννη Χατζόπουλου.*

Η μουσική ήταν του *Μάνου Χατζιδάκι.*
Ο Μάνος πάιζει στο πιάνο και τραγουδάπαίζει το *"Χάρτινο το Φεγγαράκι".*
Μια μεγάλη στιγμή.
Το τραγούδι αυτό το είχε πρωτοτραγουδήσει η θρυλική *Μελίνα Μερκούρη* στην παράσταση *"Το λεωφορείον ο Πόθος"* του *Τένεση Ουΐλλιαμς* από το *Θέατρο Τέχνης* το *1949. 
*Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι από τα πρώτα τραγούδια του Μάνου Χατζηδάκι που κυκλοφόρησαν σε δίσκο.
Αηγαπητοί φίλοι ορισμένα πλάνα της ταινίας.

*Η ιστορία είναι η ακόλουθη:*
Η Αγνή, μια πόρνη του λιμανιού, θέλοντας να καταστρέψει τον πατέρα της που έχει παρατήσει τη μάνα της ανύπαντρη πριν γεννηθεί, τα φτιάχνει με το θετό γιο του και προσπαθεί να τον καταστρέψει, μες αποτέλεσμα ο νεαρός (Αλέκος Αλεξανδράκης) να πάει φυλακή.

Για όσους ενδιαφέροντας η ταινία κυκλοφορεί μαζί με τον *"ΤΗΛΕΘΕΑΤΗ"* αυτής της εβδομάδας.

Ο νεαρός γιος δουλεύει σε μια μπενζίνα της φημισμένης *"ΚΟΥΛΟΥΡ ΛΑΙΝΣ"* και ταξιδεύει από τον Πειραιά στα Παλούκια.
Ονειρό του είναι πάντα να φύγει για μακριά.
Εικόνες μοναδικές από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, τα Παλούκια, το νεκροταφείο πλοίων στα Αμπελάκια.

Εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένα στον Haddok, τον Ellinis, τον Nicholas Peppas, τον nikosnasia, τον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο, τον gtogias, τον BEN BRUCE, τον T.S.S. APOLLON, τον GIANNHSMANTZOURIS, τον Rocinante, τον Leo, τον Νίκο Μαρούλη, τον Appia 1978, τον seaways_lover, τον CHRISTO MATSOUKA, τον ge67, τον Fiinnpartner 1966, τον Απόστολο, τον BULKERMAN, τον Django και τον Μαστροκώστα.

Τα πλοία στο λιμάνι

Πλοία.jpg

Τα πλοία φεύγουν

Αναχώρηση.jpg

το πλοίο φεύγει.jpg

Η πλωτή δεξαμενή.
Έχω την εντύπωση ότι πρόκειται για την πλωτή δεξαμενή που υπήρχε στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά και μεταφέρθηκε στη Σύρα.
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

Δεξαμενή 1.jpg

Ο μεγάλος Μάνος Χαζηδάκης στο πιάνο.     

Μάνος Χατζιδάκις.jpg

_"Χάρτινο το φεγγαράκι,_
_ψεύτικη ακρογιαλιά ...."_

----------


## Ellinis

Υπέροχη δουλειά (και επίπονη...) Αντώνη, νομίζω πως στην πρώτη και στην τρίτη φωτογραφία φαίνεται το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ του Φουστάνου.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το *"Δέσποινα"* πρέπει να είναι στην πρώτη και την τρίτη φωτογραφία.
Στην δεύτερη, πιθανόν, να είναι το *"Καδιώ".*
Στην τρίτη δεν είναι αποκλείεται να διακρίνεται και η πλώρη του *"Πίνδος".*

----------


## polykas

_Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ Αντώνη με τις απίστευτες εικόνες σου..._

----------


## Appia_1978

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και από μένα, Αντώνη!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε ένα ακόμα σημαντικό καρέ από την ταινία.
Η "Αγνή του λιμανιού" μας βοηθά να γυρίσουμε το χρόνο πίσω.

Τα πλοία του 1952....
Ξεκινάμε ένα μακρύ ταξίδι με κάποιο από αυτά...
Διαλέξτε

Pireus 1952.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια εξαιρετική ταινία που την ψάχναμε για καιρό.
> 
> *"Η Αγνή του λιμανιού"* του *1952.*
> Η ταινία ήταν μια παραγωγή της *Φίνος Φιλμ.*


Eyxaristoume poly Antwnh. Api0anh douleia edw. Sas grafw apo to Londino. To prwto kai trito plano deixnoun thn _Despoina_, to deutero to _Cadio_ tou Sigala.

Oso gia to "Feggaraki", then exw ta xartia mou edw, all nomizw oti h prwth didaxasa sto ergo then htan h Melina Merkouri alla mia tragoudistria pou 0umountai oi palioi, h _Elsa Lambo_.

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε μου Αντώνη οτι και να πω είναι λιγο. Εισαι *Κ Α Τ Α Π Λ Η Κ Τ Ι Κ Ο Σ* 
*Ε Ρ Ε Υ Ν Η Τ Η Σ!!!* Χίλια μπράβο και ενα τεράστιο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!! :-D

----------


## SOUPIA

> Στον  ¶γιο  Διονύσιο.  Δύο  που  δεν  είναι  πια  μαζί  μας,  το  ένα  ταξιδεύει  ακόμα  σε  άλλες  θάλασσες,  το  άλλο  είναι  πια  μακαρίτικο.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 4519


Αριστερά το ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ που έκανε για λίγο τη γραμμή μήλο- Αγ. Νικόλαο - Σητεία. Απίστευτη φωτό μου θυμίζει τον πατέρα μου που ταξίδεψε εκεί αρκετό καιρό.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παραθετω εδω μια μεγαλη φωτογραφια διπλης σελιδας απο το βιβλιο του Κου Τζαμτζη (2002)

Πεντε Ελληνικα επιβατηγα στην σειρα ετοιμα να φυγουν για την Τηνο για τον *Δεκαπενταυγουστο του 1935*. Βλεπω δυο της Κοινοπραξιας, δυο του Τογια (ενα ειναι το *Ελση*) και ενα αγνωστο. Μπορει να τα αναγνωρισει κανεις;  (Συγνωμην για την ποιοτητα της φωτογραφιας).

1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Περιοδικό ΕΙΚΟΝΕΣ τευχος 4 του σωτηρίου έτους 1955. Ο Πειραιάς μιας άλλης εποχής. Στην πρώτη φωτό επιβατηγό (ποιό είναι?) και χαρακτηριστικές φιγούρες του λιμανιού.


Το πλοιο ηταν το *Φρυνη* του Λατση   Μια πληρη παρουσιαση του πλοιου βρισκεται τωρα στο   http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=76087

Ειδικη παρουσιαση των τελευταιων ημερων του Φρυνη (1955−1960) βρισκεται στο http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=76087&page=2 και μετα

----------


## esperos

> Παραθετω εδω μια μεγαλη φωτογραφια διπλης σελιδας απο το βιβλιο του Κου Τζαμτζη (2002)
> 
> Πεντε Ελληνικα επιβατηγα στην σειρα ετοιμα να φυγουν για την Τηνο για τον *Δεκαπενταυγουστο του 1935*. Βλεπω δυο της Κοινοπραξιας, δυο του Τογια (ενα ειναι το *Ελση*) και ενα αγνωστο. Μπορει να τα αναγνωρισει κανεις; (Συγνωμην για την ποιοτητα της φωτογραφιας).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53542Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53543


Καταρχήν  το  έτος  πρέπει  να  είναι  το  1953  και  όχι  το  1935.
Τα  πλοία  είναι  δε  τέσσερα  από  αριστερά  ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ,  ΕΛΣΗ,  ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ  ΤΟΓΙΑΣ,  ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καταρχήν  το  έτος  πρέπει  να  είναι  το  1953  και  όχι  το  1935.
> Τα  πλοία  είναι  δε  τέσσερα  από  αριστερά  ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ,  ΕΛΣΗ,  ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ  ΤΟΓΙΑΣ,  ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ.


Ευχαριστω. Το βιβλιο του γραφει Δεκαπενταυγουστο του 1935  στην λεζαντα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας κάνουμε ένα μικρό άλμα και ας πάμε σε μια δύσκολη εποχή, στα 1967.
Πιθανόν,  τα πλάνα να έχουν γυριστεί στη διάκεια της Χούντας, ή λίγο πριν από αυτήν.

Θα δούμε κάποια πλάνα από την ταινία  *"Πειραιάς ώρα 7:30".
Τα εύσημα ανήκουν στον συνήθη ύποπτο Hadok, ο οποίος μας υπέδειξε την ταινία και εμείς απλά την αναζητήσαμε.
Έχουμε, ήδη, δει το πλάνο με το "Έλλη" των αδελφών Τυπάλδου που ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος Ellinis.
* 
Πρόκειται για μια ταινία που αποτυπώνει στο σελιλόιντ την καθημερινή ζωή στον Πειραιά κατά τρόπο μοναδικό.

Η υπόθεση θυμίζει πολλές από τις δραματικές ταινίες εκείνης της εποχής.
_"Κάθε πρωί στον Πειραιά, το λιμάνι του μόχθου και της εργατιάς, μια νεαρή κοπέλα πουλά κουλούρια, σέρνοντας μαζί και τον τυφλό πατέρα της. Εκεί θα γνωρίσει και τον έρωτα, αλλά και τον πόνο και την ταπείνωση στο πρόσωπο ενός νεαρού, επιπόλαιου εφοπλιστή. Η μοίρα, όμως της επιφυλάσσει πολλές εκπλήξεις. Όταν αυτή θα γίνει μεγάλη λαϊκή τραγουδίστρια, εκείνος θα σέρνεται μετανοιωμένος στα πόδια της!_ "

Ταινία του 1967
*Διάρκεια:* 90'
*Σκηνοθεσία:* Νίκος Αβραμέας
*Παίζουν:* Ερρίκος Μπριόλας, Κάκια Αναλυτή, Ίλυα Λιβυκού, Λαυρέντης Διανέλλος

*"Έλλη", "Απόλλων", "Λητώ", "Δέσποινα", "Ιάσων"* και πολλά ακόμα πλοία παρευλάνουν από την οθόνη.

Φίλε T.S.S. Apollon, το περίφημο *T.S.S. APOLLON* (όχι ολόκληρο).
Η πρύμνη που φαίνεται ανήκει σε γνωστή παντόφλα του Αργοσαρωνικού.

Apollon.jpg

Το περίφημο *"Λητώ"* (όχι ολόκληρο)

Leto.jpg

Το *"Έλλη"* των *αδελφών* *Τυπάλδου*, το οποίο το έχει ανεβάσει ήδη ο καλός φίλος *Ellinis.*
Διακρίνονται και δύο πλοία του *Ευθυμιάδη* (μια υπόθεση: "Φαιστός" και "Σοφία").

Ελλη.jpg

Το *"Ιάσων"* της Ηπειρωτικής.

Ιάσων.jpg

Το *Ρολόϊ* του Πειραιά.
Ώρα: 07:30

Ρολόϊ.jpg

_Η αντίστροφη μέτρηση έχει αρχίσει για την εταιρεία των αδελφών Τυπάλδου, τον ελληνικό κινηματογράφο, το ιστορικό_ _Ρολόϊ_ _του Πειραιά και_ _την ίδια την Ελλάδα._ 

Υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλά εξαιρετικά καρέ από την ταινία.

Αφιερωμένα εξαιρετικά σε όλους τους φίλους.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφες εικονες απο το μεγαλο λιμανι, με γεμιζουν νοσταλγια και αναμνησεις, σε ευχαριστω φιλε Roi Baudoin.

----------


## Ellinis

> Φίλε T.S.S. Apollon, το περίφημο *T.S.S. APOLLON* (όχι ολόκληρο).
> Η πρύμνη που φαίνεται ανήκει σε γνωστή παντόφλα του Αργοσαρωνικού.
> 
> Apollon.jpg


To σκαρί στο βάθος στο Ξαβέρι πρέπει να είναι το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ πιθανότατα όταν είχε πρωτοέρθει. Και το λέω γιατί μου φαίρνει να είναι περασμένο με μίνιον...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο καλός φίλος *CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS* μας υπέδειξε την ταινία *"Πεθαίνω κάθε ξημέρωμα",* μια ταινία γεμάτη κυριολεκτικά από πλάνα με πλοία.

Γυρίζουμε πίσω στα *1969.*
Βρισκόμαστε στα χρόνια της χούντας .
Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά γυρίζεται η ταινία *"Πεθαίνω κάθε ξημέρωμα".*

Η ταινία γυρίστηκε σε σενάριο και σκηνοθεσία του *Νίκου Φώσκολου.*
Έπαιζαν οι ηθοποιοί *Κώστας Καζάκος, ¶γγελος Αντωνόπουλος, Μάρθα Βούρτση, Μάρθα Καραγιάννη, Νόρα Βαλσάμη, Νίκος Γαλανός.*

Είναι η ταινία με τις τρεις αδελφές που διατηρούν μια ταβέρνα στον Πειραιά.
Ο Καζάκος είναι ο λιμενικός που θα ξεπέσει μέχρι _"τα βάθη της δεξαμενής Βασιλειάδη"._
Ο ¶γγελος Αντωνόπουλος είναι το κάθαρμα.
Οι τρεις αδελφές, ολότελα διαφορετικές στο χαρακτήρα: η Μάρθα Καραγιάννη-μοιραία γυνάικα, η Νόρα Βαλσάμη-αγοροκόριτσο και η Μάρθα Βούρτση που για χρόνια περιμένει την επιστροφή του καπετάνιου που έκλεψε για πάντα την καρδιά της.

Τα πρώτα πλάνα δείχνουν τον *"Κανάρη "* (το πιο πιθανό) να φεύγει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

Μιαούλης 10.JPG

Στη συνέχεια βλέπουμε τον *"Αγαμέμνονα"* τουμπαρισμένο στον Πειραιά και στα δεξιά τον *"Μιαούλη"*

Αγαμέμνωνας 50.JPG

Στο Μώλο της ΔΕΗ στο Κερατσίνι βλέπουμε πλαγιοδετημένα τον *"Απόλλωνα"* (αλλά και τον *"Καραϊσκάκη"* σε άλλο πλάνο).

Απόλλων 50.JPG

Στη θέση της σημερινής παγόδας (με κάθε επιφύλαξη) είναι δεμένο το *"Ατλάντικα"* των αδελφών Τυπάλδου.

Atlantica 50.JPG

Το *"Κάλυμνος"* είναι ο πλοίο που θα θελήσει να πάρει ο Νίκος; Γαλανός για να φύγει στο εξωτερικό ....

Κάλυμνος 50.JPG

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS, nikosnasia, nicholas Peppas, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Ellinis, Haddok, Leo, gtogias, Καπεταν Αντρέας, Έσπερος, A. Molos, Απόστολος, Finnpartner 1966, Rocinante, τοξότης, polykas, Κωνσταντίνος Παππάς, seaways_lover και GIANNHSMANTZOURIS.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ο καλός φίλος *CHRISTOS MATSOUKAS* μας υπέδειξε την ταινία *"Πεθαίνω κάθε ξημέρωμα",* μια ταινία γεμάτη κυριολεκτικά από πλάνα με πλοία. Γυρίζουμε πίσω στα *1969.*
> Βρισκόμαστε στα χρόνια της χούντας .
> Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά γυρίζεται η ταινία *"Πεθαίνω κάθε ξημέρωμα".*


Πω, πω!  Που το βρηκες αυτο!  Υπεροχο!  Μπραβο!

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε μου Αντώνη ένα μεγάλο μπραβο κι απο μενα. Την έχω δει την ταινία!!! Θεε μου!!! Είναι απίστευτο το ποσο "διαφορετικα" θα την παρακολουθουσα αν την ξαναβλεπα τωρα με ολες αυτες τις νεες γνωσεις που παίρνω απο το φόρουμ. Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ και για την αφιέρωση. Να 'σαι καλα.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλοι καλοί γυρίζουμε πενήντα χρόνια πριν.
Πάμε στον Πειραιά και την Ύδρα του *1960.*

Θα δούμε κάποια όμορφα πλάνα από την ταινία του *Κώστα Στράντζαλη "Θυσιάστηκα για το παιδί μου".*
Στο σημαντικό βιβλίο της *Αγλαΐας Μητροπούλου* *"Ελληνικός Κινηματογράφος" (Εκδόσεις Παπαζήση, 2006)* διαβάζουμε:
_"Ο Κώστας Στράντζαλης, ηθοποιός με δίπλωμα δραμτικής σχολής του Ωδείου Αθηνών και με καθηγητές τον Βεάκη, τον Ροντήρη και τον Σιδέρη, αρχίζει το 1958 την καριέρα του ως σεναριογράφος, παραγωγός και σκηνοθέτης ελληνικών ταινιών.
Χαρακτηριστικά ο ίδιος αναφέρει: "Τις χήρες, τα ορφανά, τις χαροκαμένες μάνες, εμείς τις κάναμε να ξεχνάνε τα βάσανα τους"._

Έκανε ταινίες με γνώμονα έναν λαϊκό κινηματογράφο, αρκετές από τις οποίες κατατάσσονται στην κατηγορία των μελοδραμάτων.
Σε σχέση με το θέμα μας θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε ότι ο *Κώστας Στράντζαλης* είναι ο σκηνοθέτης που κατέγραψε πολλά καρέ του *"Πίνδος"* και του *"Μάχη"* και γι'αυτό, εκτός των άλλων, του είμαστε ευγνώμονες.

Πάμε, λοιπόν, στα 1960, όπου γυρίζει την ταινία *"Θυσιάστηκα για το παιδί μου".*
*Σενάριο**:* Γιάννης Ιωαννίδης
*Παίζουν:* Χριστίνα Σίλβα, Γιώργος Καμαπανέλης ( ο αδελφός του θεατρικού συγγραφέα), Ρ. Χρυσοπούλου, ΑΑ. Αναγνωστοπούλου.

Στην ταινία παίζει το συγκρότημα  του *Γιάννη Παπαδόπουλου,* και ακούγεται το τραγούδι *«Στο τέλος θα νικήσει η αγάπη μας».*

Στον Πειραιά παρατεταγμένα τα υπέροχα πλοία _"Πίνδος", Μαριώ", Χαρά", Μάχη"._

 Το_ "Πίνδος"_

Πίνδος 1960.jpg

Το* "Πίνδος"* και ένα όμορφο πλοίο στα αριστερά του.
_Ποιο μπορεί να είναι;_

Πειραιάς Πίνδος.jpg

 _"Πίνδος", "Μαριώ" και "Χαρά"_

Πίνδος Χαρά.jpg

Το _"Χαρά"_ του Ανδρέα Μεταξά_ και το "Μάχη"_ του Γιάννη του Τρίπου.

Μάχη.jpg

Βγάζουμε εισητήρια από τα εκδοτήρια και επιβιβαζόμαστε στο _"Πίνδος"_ και στο _"Μάχη"._
 Σε λίγο θα ξεκινήσει το ταξίδι μας.
Ανάμεσα στα άλλα θα δούμε τα καταστρώματα και την πλώρη του "Μάχη" του Γιάννη του Τρίπου.

Έκδοση εισιτηρίων.jpg

Wellcome on board

Στην ρότα που χάραξε ο *Haddok.

* Αφιερωμένες εξαιρετικά στους καλούς φίλους Nicholas Peppas, Νίκο Μαρούλη, Leo, Ellinis, Haddok, nikosnasia, mastrokostas, sylver 23, Παναγιώτη, voyager, Leonardo B., aegina, gtogias, john adam, T.S.S. APOLLON, Ben Bruce, NAXOS, Κωνσταντίνο Παππά, Καπεταν Αντρέα, Έσπερο,  Α. Μώλο, Django, Νάξος, rocinante, polyka, C. Karolos, Capten 4, Nikos V, Ναϊάς ΙΙ, Appia 1978, τοξότη, GIANNIS MANTZOURIS, seaways_lover, Avenger, Γιάννη Μαμάη, Finnpartner 1966, Απόστολο,  Natalia, navigator, Giorgos D και σε όλους όσους αγαπούν τα παλιά πλοία και αυτή τη στιγμή τους ξεχνώ.

----------


## Naias II

Φοβερά βαπόρια, ειδικά το Πίνδος που το γνωρίζουμε καλύτερα και υπάρχει το θέμα του και *εδώ* και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι το 1998 διαλύθηκε και όμως η ηλικία μου δεν το είδε από κοντά ή μάλλον δεν το πρόσεξα δεν ξέρω.
Κρίμα :cry:......ευτυχώς όμως που διασώζονται αυτά τα υπέροχα ντοκουμέντα που ζωντανεύουν τις μνήμες των αρχοντικών βαποριών  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Το πλοιο αριστερα του Πινδος ειναι το Αρκαδια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε τον φιλο Roi Baudoin για τα συχνα ταξιδια που μας προσφερει στο γεματο νοσταλγια παρελθον.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φιλε Αντωη  

Οτι και να πω ειναι λιγο!!!   Ιδιως το *Χαρα*! Δεν ειχα προσεξει την γεϕυρα απο ξυλο!

N

----------


## aegina

_Fantastikes fotografies eidika tou PINDOS ena poly omorfo skari pou akoma kai meta tin metatropi tou paremine poly omorfo...Yperoxes foto ROI apo mia epoxi pou den tin prolava alla tin xanazw mesa apo tis fotografies._

----------


## Νάξος

Αντώνη όπως πάντα εξαιρετικός. Μπορεί η συγκεκριμένη ταινία να μην κατατάσσεται στις μεγάλες του παληού ελληνικού κινηματογράφου, όμως είναι από αυτές που έχουν κάτι να σου πουν. Με όλη την αφέλεια τους είχαν μία ανθρωπιά και αμεσότητα που σίγουρα άγγιζαν τις λαϊκές μάζες. Και σίγουρα ένα μεράκι. Θα θυμόμαστε με νοσταλγία τα εκφραστικά μάτια της Σίλβα από αυτήν την ταινία και φυσικά ως καραβολάτρες το Πίνδος, το Μάχη, τό Μαριώ και το Χαρά.

----------


## nikosnasia

Πειραιάς σ΄ όλο το μεγαλείο του με ιστορικά πλοία. Μπράβο Αντώνη. Πολύ καλή και η ποιότητα των εικόνων απ΄την ταινία.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το ταξίδι στο χρόνο συνεχίζεται.

Εικόνες αποτυπωμένες στο σελιλόϊντ, σε ταινίες παλιές, άλλες γνωστές και άλλες ξεχασμένες.

Ο κάθε σκηνοθέτης έχει καταγράψεις τις εικόνες του λιμανιού με τον δικό του μοναδικό τρόπο.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας δούμε δύο πλάνα από την *ταινία* του *Μιχάλη Κακογιάννη** "Το τελευταίο Ψέμα"* του *1958.

*Έχουμε δει πλάνα από την ταινία αυτή στις* "Ιστορικές Φωτογραφίες της Τήνου".

*http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...851#post253851

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...t=53177&page=7
Το πλοίο της γραμμής φεύγει για την Τήνο.

Στο λιμάνι είναι αραγμένα κάποια πλοία.
Ένα-δυο ρυμουλκά, ένα φορτηγό και, μάλλον, ένα ποστάλι.
  Αν είναι ποστάλι (το πλοίο δεξιά) ποιο μπορεί να είναι; 

Πειραιάς 1958.jpg

Στον Πειραιά του 1958.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ακτη Μιαουλη και Αγιος Σπυριδων το 1887

Piraeus1.jpg

Πειραιευς 1915

Piraeus12.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

O Πειραιάς του 1960, όπως μπορεί να συμπεράνει κανείς από τη συνύπαρξη ορισμένων πλοίων: του ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ/ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ του Λάτση στο Ξαβέρι αριστερά δίπλα σε δύο φορτηγά, του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ με τα σινιάλα της "Εθνικής", και της πλώρης του ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ δεξιά.

pireas.jpg
φωτογραφημένο από περιοδικό του ΟΛΠ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> O Πειραιάς του 1960, όπως μπορεί να συμπεράνει κανείς από τη συνύπαρξη ορισμένων πλοίων: του ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ/ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ του Λάτση στο Ξαβέρι αριστερά δίπλα σε δύο φορτηγά, του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ με τα σινιάλα της "Εθνικής", και της πλώρης του ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ δεξιά.
> 
> pireas.jpg
> φωτογραφημένο από περιοδικό του ΟΛΠ



Ωραιοτατο! Και εισαι απιθανος που μπορεις και βγαζεις ενα πλοιο απο μια πλωρη!

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> O Πειραιάς του 1960, όπως μπορεί να συμπεράνει κανείς από τη συνύπαρξη ορισμένων πλοίων: του ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ/ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ του Λάτση στο Ξαβέρι αριστερά δίπλα σε δύο φορτηγά, του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ με τα σινιάλα της "Εθνικής", και της πλώρης του ΕΓΝΑΤΙΑ δεξιά.
> 
> φωτογραφημένο από περιοδικό του ΟΛΠ


Nα ρωτησω κατι? Τι δειχνει ακριβως η φωτο? Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω απο που ειναι βγαλμενη!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε *Finnpartner 1966,* έχω την εντύπωση ότι η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από την *Ακτή Ξαβερίου.*
Εκείνη την εποχή η ακτή Ξαβερίου αποτελούσε ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη μέσα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.
Πρέπει να έμοιαζε με τον σημερινό Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Φίλε *Finnpartner 1966,* έχω την εντύπωση ότι η φωτογραφία είναι τραβηγμένη από την *Ακτή Ξαβερίου.*
> Εκείνη την εποχή η ακτή Ξαβερίου αποτελούσε ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη μέσα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.
> Πρέπει να έμοιαζε με τον σημερινό Νέο Μώλο Δραπετσώνας.


Η Φρειδερικη ειναι στο λιμεναρχειο δεμενη, και η Εγνατια, διπλα απο την παγοδα?

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, όπως τα λες είναι.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νομίζω ότι η φωτογραφία του 60 είναι παρμένη μετά την Παγόδα εκεί που ξεχειμωνιάζουν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια στα ξυλάδικα.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια περιγραφη του *Πειραια* και του λιμανιου του το 1853 (!!!) απο το περιοδικο *Ευτερπη*.


Piraeus Euterppe 1853 a.jpg

Piraeus Euterppe 1853 b.jpg

Piraeus Euterppe 1853 c.jpg

Piraeus Euterppe 1853 d.jpg

----------


## PAKOSLOKOS

ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΗΨΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΗΝ ΕΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΖΙ ΙΣΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΙΛΟΓΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΚΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΑΔΙΟΔΡΟΜΙΑΣ.ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΔΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΜΥΘΙ.ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Από την ταινία <Καπετάν Φάντης Μπαστούνης> Λ.Κωνσταντάρας - Μ.Κοντού κ.α.

PDVD_056.jpgPDVD_057.jpg

PDVD_058.jpg

PDVD_063.jpg

PDVD_066.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Από την ταινία <Καπετάν Φάντης Μπαστούνης> Λ.Κωνσταντάρας - Μ.Κοντού κ.α.



Εμενα μου αρεσει ιδαιτερα το PDVD.63 με τον *Αγιο Νεκταριο* και το PDVD.66 με ενα κλασσικο πλοιαριο για την *Σαλαμινα*, ετσι για να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι νεοι!

Τοξοτη
Τι σου ζηταει ο BEN BRUCE (και ολοι μας ειναι να τα ανεβαζεις πατοντας στο τελος του ανεβασματος το        για να ανοιγουν οι φωτογραφιες και να τις βλεπουμε κατ ευθειαν

----------


## τοξοτης

> Εμενα μου αρεσει ιδαιτερα το PDVD.63 με τον *Αγιο Νεκταριο* και το PDVD.66 με ενα κλασσικο πλοιαριο για την *Σαλαμινα*, ετσι για να θυμουνται οι παλιοι και να μαθαινουν οι νεοι!
> 
> Τοξοτη
> Τι σου ζηταει ο BEN BRUCE (και ολοι μας ειναι να τα ανεβαζεις πατοντας στο τελος του ανεβασματος το  για να ανοιγουν οι φωτογραφιες και να τις βλεπουμε κατ ευθειαν


Το <κλασσικό πλοιάριο> εν έτει 2007
(συγνώμη για την ποιότητα αλλά είναι από videocamera)

PDVD_004.jpg

PDVD_005.jpg

PDVD_006.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μήπως είναι το Δημήτριος Φ. (από το Φλιάγκος)?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στα πλάνα του λιμανιού που ανέβασε ο Toxotis διακρίνονται επίσης το Λίνδος του Εθυμιάδη, το Φίλιππος του Καβουνίδη, το Stella Oceanis και Stella Solaris I. Θυμάμαι επίσης από την ταινία ότι υπάρχουν πλάνα από το Σοφία (νομίζω) του Ευθυμιάδη, το Αδωνις, και βεβαίως το Πορτοκαλής Ηλιος που ο Κωσταντάρας ναυαγός επιβιβάζεται με συγχωριανό του για να πάνε στον Πόρο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Και στην πρωτη εικονα που ανεβασε ο φιλος  τοξοτης (pdvd 056)  βλεπουμε το Μεγαλονησος Κρητη.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το μικρό πλοιάριο που φαίνεται στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία του φίλου τοξότη (*εν έτη 2007*) είναι το *"Μαργαρίτα*" του κυρίου *Μαυράκη*, η παλιά μεγάλη δόξα των αδελφών *Λουκατάρη* της γραμμής *Σίφνου-Πάρου.*

Το πλοιάριο που φαίνεται στην ταινία πρέπει να είναι το* "Δημήτριος Φ"* (του κυρίου Φιλιάγκου), όπως υποδεικνύει ο *TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA.*
 Το *"Δημήτριος Φ"*  ήταν βαμμένο κόκκινο και ταξίδευε μέχρι το 1995 ή 1996.
Έχουμε αρκετές φωτογραφίες να ανεβάσουμε.
Σήμερα ο γιός του κυρίου Φιλιάγκου έχει στη γραμμή της Σαλαμίνας το *"Έλενα Φ".*

----------


## Apostolos

Απεργία στο λιμάνι και σε όλη την Ελλάδα
1λ 10δ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Χωρις σχολια....  1913

Pir1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μερικες σκηνες απο μια κινηματογραφικη ταινια του 1960 που μας ξεφυγε

*Ο Χρυσος και ο Τενεκες* ηταν μια ταινια της _Ανζερβος_ με σεναριο και σκηνοθεσια του *Ιωνος Νταιφα* βασισμενο στο γνωστο θεατρικο εργο του *Νικου Τσιφορου* και *Πολυβιου Βασιλειαδη*. Στους δυο βασικους ρολους παιζουν ο *Μιμης Φωτοπουλος* και ο εξαιρετος *Παντελης Ζερβος*. Τους δυο ερωτευμενους τους παιζουν η *Μιραντα Κουνελακη* και ο *Ερρικος Μπριολας*. Παιζουν επισης οι *Λαυρεντης Διανελλος*, η *Τζολυ Γαρμπη* και ο *Γιαννης Φερμης*. Αλλες δευτεραγωνιστριες ειναι η *Ντινα Τριαντη* και η νεαροτατη τοτε *Κ**ατερινα Γιουλακη* . Ακομη ο *Γιωργος Τσιτσοπουλος* και ο *Βασιλης Ανδρεοπουλος*. Η μουσικη ειναι το _Μενελαου Θεοφανιδη_. Τραγουδα η _Μπεμπα Κυριακιδου_ με εξωσωμα σατεν φορεματα και αλλα τετοια..

Στα πρωτα πλανα βλεπουμε διαφορα παλια κτιρια του Πειραια. Ο Γιακουμης (_Παντελης Ζερβος_, ο "χρυσος" της ταινιας) εχοντας χασει την δουλεια του σαν πλοιαρχος, προσπαθει να βρει καινουρια δουλεια στα καραβια (τωρα το γιατι φοραει ασπρο σακκακι, σταυρωτο, δεν μας το εξηγει ο Ιων Νταιφας). Πηγαινει στα διαφορα ναυτικα γραφεια αλλα δεν βρισκει τιποτε γιατι ειναι μεγαλος για δουλεια. Στο δευτερο πλανο βλεπουμε και το υπεροχο τραμ απο τον σταθμο στο τελωνειο! Στα πλανα 4 εως 6, ο Ζερβος στρυφογυριζει στην προκυμαια και ετσι βλεπουμε πολλα ωραια καραβια. Στ πλανο υπ αριθμον 5 ο _Φιλιππος_ του _Καβουνιδη_, πανταχου παρων σε ολες τις ταινιες. Στα πλανα υπ  αριθμον 6 και 7 και η _Μαριλενα_.

Και μετα ερχονται οι εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες της _Κρητης_ του _Τυπαλδου_  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...ighlight=kriti  Στα πλανα 11 μεχρι 15 ο Ζερβος γυριζει σε καποιο τοπικο καρναγιο και θυμαται τα παλια ταξιδια του. Εκει βρισκει και το _Αγιος Γεωργιος_  και αρχιζει ενα ωραιο μονολογο (διαλογο θαλεγα) με το πλοιο του οποιου ηταν πλοιαρχος στο παρελθον στη Ινδια (κοιταξτε 57:00 μεχρι 59:40).

Στο πλανο 16, ο Ζερβος εχει παλι βρει δουλεια και θα μπαρκαρει. Το λεει με χαρα στους Μιμη Φωτοπουλο και Τζολυ Γαρμπη. Προσθετω και το τελευταιο πλανο, που ειναι το Hilton των Αθηνων οταν κτιζονταν. Η περιοχη γυρω απο το Hilton ηταν υποβαθμισμενη προ του 1960 αλλα εγινε πολυ της μοδας μετα...

Ενα τελευταιο σχολιο για τον _Παντελη Ζερβο_ (1908−1982). Ηταν ενας διακεκριμενος κλασσικος ηθοποιος πριν γινει γνωστος σαν δευτερος κωμικος (αυτος που δεν γελουσε στα εργα) στις δεκαετιες του 1950 και 1960. Γεννηθηκε στο Λουτρακι το 1908 και σπουδασε στην _Σχολη Καρολου Κουν_. Πρωτοεμφανιστηκε στην _Λαικη Σκηνη_ το 1935 παιζοντας τον Πολυμηστορα στην _Ερωφιλη_ του Χορτατζη. Το 1936 επαιξε για πρωτη φορα στον _Κατα φαντασιαν ασθενη_ του Μολιερου, στον _Πλουτο_ του Αριστοφανους και την _Αλκηστη_ του Ευριπιδου. Μετα συνεργαστηκε με την Μαρικα Κοτοπουλη οπου μεταξυ αλλων επαιξε τον Λοπαχιν στον _Βυσσινικηπο_ του Αντον Τσεχωφ. Το 1942 γυρισε στο Θεατρο Καρολου Κουν οπου επαιξε στην _Αγριοπαπια_ του Ερρικου Ιψεν και στον _Κωνσταντινο και Ελενη_ το Γιωργου Σεβαστικογλου. Μπηκε στο Εθνικο Θεατρο το 1947 οπου ερμηνευσε το Γκρενιο στην _Στριγκλα που εγινε αρνακι_ του Σαιξπηρ και πολλους κλασσικους κωμικους ρολους οπως τον _Φιλαργυρο_ του Μολιερου, τον _Δυσκολο_ του Μενανδρου, καθως επισης και στην Ειρηνη, τον Πλουτο, την Λυσιστρατη και αλλα εργα, Αλλα ηταν και ενας εξαιρετικος δραματικος ηθοποιος, ιδιαιτερα στον βασικο ανδρικο ρολο στην _Επισκεψη της γηραιας κυριας_ του Ντυρρενματτ απεναντι στην Κατινα Παξινου. Αρχισε να εμφανιζεται σε ταινιες το 1943. 

Η ταινια αυτη εχει τοσα πραγματα κρυμμενα μεσα της. Επι παραδειγματι, μια απο τις πρωτες  ταινιες του Ζερβου ηταν ο *Γιακουμης*.  Για το φιλμ που βλεπετε εδω, ζητησε ο ιδιος να ονομασθει ο ρολος που παιζει Γιακουμης! Η βασικη ενζενυ του εργου ειναι η Μιραντα Κουνελακη, η κορη του Μιχαλη Κουνελακη που ειχε δωσει στον Ζερβο δουλεια το 1937.  Και η αδελφη του στο εργο ειναι η Τζολυ Γαρμπη που επαιζε την γυναικα του στην μεγαλη επιτυχια *Η Οικογενεια Παπαδοπουλου*

Για την γενια μου, ο μεγαλος μας Παντελης Ζερβος δεν θα παψει ποτε να ειναι ο βασικος ρολος δυο μεγαλων ραδιοφωνικων επιτυχιων, η _Οικογενεια Παπαδοπουλου (1958−1960)_, με την Τζολυ Γαρμπη) και φυσικα _Το ημερολογιο  ενος θυρωρου (1961−1963)_!

Η τρομακτικη επιτυχια αυτης της σειρας 25λεπτων εκπομπων του ΕΙΡ, γραμμενης απο τον _Κωστα Πρετεντερη_ (1926−1979 ),  δεν ξανακανε γνωστο παλι τον κυρ Βαγγελη τον θυρωρο (Παντελη Ζερβο) σ' ολη την Ελλαδα, αλλα παρουσιασε και τρεις πραγματικα απιθανους τυπους που κατεκτησαν ολη την Ελλαδα. Πρωτα, πρωτα τον _Οδυσσεα Πουνεντε_, τον ιδιορυθμο ποιητη και μποεμ που τον επαιζε ενας μεγαλος μας ηθοποιος, ο *Σταυρος Ξενιδης* (1924−2008 ), που τον χασαμε περυσι  http://www.makthes.gr/index.php?name...icle&sid=27530. Επειτα τον _Μικε Παρδαλογλου_ τον επαιζε ο _Γιαννης Βογιατζης_ (1926−, ο ηθοποιος, οχι ο τραγουδιστης) και του οποιου το "_Χαιρετε, τι κανε__τ__ε, καλα, ευχαριστω_" εγινε μια απο τις κλασσικες εκφρασεις της τοτε μας ανεμελης ζωης... Και τελος η *Σαπφω Νοταρα* (1907−1985) στην μεγαλυτερη επιτυχια της ζωης της, παιζοντας την θρυλικη κολορατουρα σοπρανο κυρια Κλημεντινη...  Ο ρολος της Νοταρα ειχε γραφτει απο τον Πρετεντερη με βαση την κλασσικη Αθηναικη μορφη του 1950 και 1960, την σοπρανο _Μαρικα Παλαιστη_, η οποια μετα απο μια καλη καρριερα στην Αυτοκρατορικη Οπερα της Αγιας Πετρουπολεως πριν απο το 1917, προσπαθουσε να τραγουδησει οπουδηποτε στην Αθηνα σε ηλικια 70 ετων, δημιουργωντας θυμηδια.  Αλλα κανοντας την Κλημεντινη, η Σαπφω Νοταρα εμαθε ολο τον κοσμο για ... οπερα μιλωντας συχνα για τον συνθετη _Διονυσιο Λαυραγκα_ και το Ελληνικο μελοδραμα.  Νομιζω οτι εχουν μεινει μερικες ηχογραφησεις απο την ραδιοφωνικη αυτη εκπομπη στα αρχεια του ΕΡΤ.  

Και δυο υστερογραφα:
1.    Το τηλεοπτικο σηριαλ του 1979 (με τον Βουτσα, την Γιουλακη και τον Λογοθετη) ειναι μια λυπηρη παρωδια του κλασσικου εργου, παρ' οτι η κοινη γνωμη το θεωρησε "επιτυχια"
2.    Ειναι λυπηρο ποσοι αμαθεις ψευδοσυγγραφεις που δεν εχουν ιδεα για την ζωη του 1940 μεχρι 1975 εχουν γραψει σε παρα πολλες ιστοσελιδες του κοσμου τις ανακριβιες....  Το τι βρηκα στις σελιδες αυτες δεν γραφεται...  Λυπηρον οτι δεν υπαρχει καμμια σοβαρη προσπαθεια να καταγραφει η ελληνικη καλλιτεχνικη κληρονομια...  

1.jpg

2.jpg

3.jpg

IMG_0446.JPG

IMG_0448.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μερικες σκηνες απο μια κινηματογραφικη ταινια του 1960 που μας ξεφυγε
> 
> *Ο Χρυσος και ο Τενεκες* ηταν μια ταινια της _Ανζερβος_ ........................
> ..................................................  ............................................... 
> Ενα τελευταιο σχολιο για τον _Παντελη Ζερβο_ (1908−1982). Ηταν ενας διακεκριμενος κλασσικος ηθοποιος πριν γινει γνωστος σαν δευτερος κωμικος (αυτος που δεν γελουσε στα εργα) στις δεκαετιες του 1950 και 1960. Γεννηθηκε στο Λουτρακι το 1908 και σπουδασε στην _Σχολη Καρολου Κουν_. ..................................................  ....................................


Νίκο να σου γνωρίσω ότι ο μεγάλος ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ ΖΕΡΒΟΣ είχε χάσει , στην αρχή νομίζω της καριέρας του , την κόρη του και γιαυτό μπορεί να ήταν <αυτός που δε γελούσε στα έργα>.
Μιας δε και αναφέρθηκες στην εποχή εκείνη θα πv μόνο αυτό : Τότε οι κωμικοί της εποχής έβγαζαν γέλιο χωρίς να πουν ούτε ένα <μ....α> (μη μας κόψει η λογοκρισία) , σήμερα οι περισσότεροι χρησιμοποιούν κατά κόρο τις βωμολοχίες προσπαθώντας να προκαλέσουν ένα στιγμιαίο γέλιο.

----------


## Apostolos

Ας πάμε σε κάτι ποιό σύγχρονο και για εμένα ποιό αγαπητό μιάς που περιγράφει εποχές λίγο πρίν την γέννηση μου...
Πειραιάς μέσα του 70 με πλοία καταπληκτικά όμρφα...

piraeus.jpg

piraeus2.jpg

Δέν γνωρίζω το όνομα του φωτογράφου γι αυτο αν το ξέρει κάποιος να μας ενημερώσει να το βάλουμε

Οι φίλοι ας βάλουν τα αρχεία τους κάτω να βρούμε ονόματα και ημερομηνίες.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Φίλε Απόστολε εκπληκτικές φωτογραφίες. Στην πάνω η οποία πρέπει να είναι τραβηγμένη μεταξύ του 76 (ναυπήγηση των αδελφών Allemagna Express, Anglia Express, Serenissima Express της Adriatica-αδελφάκια των δικών μας Hellenic Trader και Hellenic Carrier) και 1979 (πώληση Πατρίς στον Καραγιώργη-σύμφωνα με άλλες πηγές 1976). Δεν θυμάμαι πότε παροπλίστηκε το Romantica του Χανδρή, το οποίο διαλύθηκε το 1982, για να φτάσουμε κοντά στην χρονιά που βγήκε η φωτογραφία. Φαίνεται επίσης σε πρώτο πλάνο το Πατρίς, και στο βάθος το Αρίων και πίσω του μάλλον το Regina Prima του Χανδρή και ένα από τα Ρέθυμνο/Κάντια. Στην κάτω φωτογραφία διακρίνω τα Μίνως (Μινωϊκές) , Σαπφώ, Όμηρος, Κύδων και σε πρώτο πλάνο το Ιάσων της Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αν η μνήμη μου δεν με απατά το Romantica παροπλίστηκε το 1977, συνεπώς έχοντας το 1976 σαν χρονιά δρομολόγησης των τριών Ιταλικών της Adriatica και το 1977 σαν έτος παροπλισμού του Romantica η φωτογραφία είναι μεταξύ 1976-77. Αν η πώληση του Πατρίς έγινε το 1976 τότε η φωτογραφία είναι του 1976. Η κάτω φωτογραφία είναι σίγουρα τραβηγμένη πριν το 1984 χρονιά πώλησης του Μίνως. Οι γνώστες του Σαπφώ ας μας πούνε πότε κόπηκαν τα κρένια του για να πλησιάσουμε περισσότερο.

¶λλο ένα στοιχείο που για μένα καθορίζει την χρονολογία της πάνω φωτογραφίας είναι η ύπαρξη του Πορτοκαλή Ηλίου στο βάθος (μαζί με το Μυκήναι) το οποίο πουλήθηκε το 1977 και πιστεύω ότι 76-77 είναι η χρονολογία της πρώτης φωτογραφίας

----------


## Naias II

Φοβερό υλικό, ανεκτίμητο.......

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Καλα!Θα σκισω τα πτυχεια μου :Smile:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ellinis_, ποιο ειναι αυτο;


Piraeus.jpg

Πειραιευς 1910

Piraeus5.jpg

Πειραιευς 1958

Piraeus 1958.jpg

Πειραιευς 19??

Piraeus2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> _Ellinis_, ποιο ειναι αυτο;
> 
> 
> Piraeus.jpg


Είναι το ιταλικό βασιλικό γιοτ TRINACRIA. Ναυπήγησης του 1884 στη Σκωτία.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Είναι το ιταλικό βασιλικό γιοτ TRINACRIA. Ναυπήγησης του 1884 στη Σκωτία.


Τοσο μεγαλο; Ποσους κορους ειχε;

----------


## τοξοτης

Ευχαριστούμε τον φίλο Nichola για τις υπέροχες φωτ/φίες του και τον φίλο Ellinis , γκουρού της ιστορίας , για τις γνώσεις του.

----------


## lavriotis

ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠ΄ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 1-3-2006. ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΛΑΤΟ TΟ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΟΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ TO HIGHSPEED1.

----------


## lavriotis

ΦΩΤΟ ΑΠ΄ ΤΟ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 1-3-2006. ΔΙΑΚΡΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, ΤΟ ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, ΤΟ ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΔΑΝΕ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βιντεο απο το Γαλλικο l'Institut national de l 'audiovisuel  (INA)!
http://www.ina.fr/histoire-et-confli...-libre.fr.html

Αναφερεται στην *Απελευθερωση του Πειραιως και των Αθηνων* απο τον Βρεττανικο στρατο και παρουσιαζει ωραιες σκηνες απο τις δυο πολεις καθως και απο την υποδοχη των Αγγλων απο τον λαο...  

Χαρακτηριστικο των πρωτων ημερων μετα την απελευθερωση ειναι αυτο που διαβαζουμε στο 1:27 
*WE GREET THE BRAVE ENGLISH ARMY   EAM*  
και  στο 1:39  
_ΛΑΟΚΡΑΤΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΒΑΣΙΛΗΑ   ΕΑΜ _ 
αλλα ακριβως διπλα στο ατομο αυτο, ενας αλλος κραταει ενα σκιτσο του 
_Winston Churchill!!!_

Και απο το ιδιο Γαλλικο Ινστιτουτο l'Institut national de l 'audiovisuel  (INA), σε αλλο βιντεο τους, βλεπουμε μερικα πλανα απο τον κατεστραμμενο Πειραια του Απριλιου 1941 

_Ellinis_ πιο ναναι το πρωτο πλοιο;

Piraeus1.jpg
Piraeus2.jpg
Piraeus3.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Τι να σου πω... τόσο και τόσα είχαν βυθιστεί στο λιμάνι που δεν είναι εύκολο να το συνδέσω με κάποιο.

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 12

051p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 13

054p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 14

057p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 15

061p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτογραφικό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 16

063p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 17

064p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτόγραφίες του λιμανιού 18

065p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 19

066p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 20

070p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 21

077p2.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 22

080p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 23

095p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτογραφικό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 24

100p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτογραφικό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 25

101p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 26

106p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 27

112p1.jpg

Προσέξτε τη σκάλα του <ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ>

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 28

114p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 29

115p1.jpg

Πηγή : Φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 30

003a.jpg

004a.jpg

007ajpg.jpg

008a.jpg

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 31

009A.jpg

010A.jpg

011a.jpg

013a.jpg

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 32

024a.jpg

025a.jpg

027a.jpg

028a.jpg

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μας εχεις τρελανει ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ!Μπραβο

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μας εχεις τρελανει ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ!Μπραβο


Υπομονή θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού συνέχεια  33

020a.jpg

037a.jpg

046a.jpg

048a.jpg

Απο το φανταστικό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 34

045a.jpg

049a.jpg

052a.jpg

053a.jpg

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες λιμανιού 35

055a.jpg

056a.jpg

058a.jpg

060a.jpg

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 36

067a.jpg

068a.jpg

069a.jpg

072a.jpg

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Η περιήγηση στο μεγάλο λιμάνι , μέσα από το εκπληκτικό φωτογραφικό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ , συνεχίζεται στη νεώτερη εποχή.
Για μια ακόμη φορά , με το φόβο να γίνω υπερβολικός , θέλω να πω ένα μεγάλο *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* στους συντελεστές αυτού του έργου.

Φωτογραφίες λιμανιού 37

DSC_0009a.JPG

DSC_0010a.JPG

DSC_0011a.JPG

DSC_0012a.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 38

DSC_0013a.JPG

DSC_0014a.JPG

DSC_0018aJPG.jpg

DSC_0020a.JPG

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 39

DSC_0021a.JPG

DSC_0025a.JPG

DSC_0026a.JPG

DSC_0027a.JPG

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 40

DSC_0028a.JPG

DSC_0029a.JPG

DSC_0030a.JPG

DSC_0031a.JPG

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

Συνεχίζεται σύντομα

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 41

DSC_0035a.JPG

DSC_0036a.JPG

DSC_0038a.JPG

DSC_0040a.JPG

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 42

DSC_0041a.JPG

DSC_0042a.JPG

DSC_0043a.JPG

DSC_0044a.JPG

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 43

DSC_0045a.JPG

DSC_0046a.JPG

DSC_0047a.JPG

DSC_0048a.JPG

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 44

DSC_0049a.JPG

DSC_0050a.JPG

DSC_0054a.JPG

DSC_0055a.JPG

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 45

DSC_0056a.JPG

DSC_0057a.JPG

DSC_0058a.JPG

DSC_0059a.JPG

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειναι θαυμασιες οι φωτο που ανεβασες ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ.

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 46

DSC_0060a.JPG

DSC_0061a.JPG

DSC_0062a.JPG

DSC_0063a.JPG

Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## τοξοτης

Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 47

DSC_0064aJPG.jpg

Απο το φωτ/κό αρχείο του ΟΛΠ

----------


## polykas

*Eυχαριστούμε πολύ τον τοξότη για τις όμορφες φωτογραφίες του ΟΛΠ που μοιράστηκε μαζί μας.*

----------


## ορφεας

Αυτο το άσπρο με κάτι κόκκινες λορίδες είναι το ΜΥΤΗΛΙΝΗ;

----------


## kapas

> Αυτο το άσπρο με κάτι κόκκινες λορίδες είναι το ΜΥΤΗΛΙΝΗ;


ναι... στην LG περιοδο... οι φωτο νομιζω ειναι απο την ολυμπιαδα...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Παναγια Τηνου 2* και *Γεωργιος Εξπρες*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

_limani.jpg_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Νησος Χιος* και *Ιπποκρατης*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια. 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

limani01.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> *Νησος Χιος* και *Ιπποκρατης*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια. 
> _Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_
> 
> limani01.jpg


Κλασσικό δίδυμο για μερικά χρόνια... 

Πρώτος άνοιξε το σεντούκι ο Κάρολος, τώρα ο Κωνσταντίνος Παππάς και να δούμε ποιός θα τριτώσει το καλό!  :Very Happy:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νοσταλγικό βιντεάκι από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 1968 και την γύρω ναυπηγοεπισκευαστική ζώνη. Πολλά πλοία των Τυπάλδων παροπλισμένα στο λιμάνι και καράβια του Ευθυμιάδη.

http://vidds.net/v/en/piraeus-in-196...2Q4S3Z4A3.html

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Καντια* και *Κνωσσος*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

limani02.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο βαπόρια με εντελώς διαφορετικές γραμμές, αποτέλεσμα διαφορετικής φιλοσοφίας στη ναυπηγική σχολή. Δεν ξέρω ποιό από τα δύο έφερε παραπάνω λεφτά στα αφεντικά του αλλά τα Κνωσσός και Φαιστός ήταν χαρά για τον καραβολάτρη.. και είναι ακόμη!

Και πάλι ευχαριστούμε τον Κ.Παππά για το άνοιγμα των αρχείων του και τον φίλο tss apollon για τη δουλειά που βάζει.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*La palma*-*Νησος Χιος*-*Ιπποκρατης*-*Καντια*-*Παναγια Τηνου 2*...στο λιμανι του Πειραια. 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

limani0.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Διπλα απο την Μπουκα του μεγαλου λιμανιου δεσποζει ο Λεων του Πειραιως στεκεται εκει αγερωχος στητος περηφανος...στην θεση αυτη   υπηρχε καποιος αλλος Λεων, ομως καποιοι,  καποτε  παρα την θεληση του τον ξενιτεψαν..._

DSCN0991.jpg

_Ας μας τα πει καλυτερα ο Α. Δομβρος..._ 

DSCN0909.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Με αφορμή το δημοσίευμα του φίλου T.S.S. APOLLON παραθέτω ένα σχετικό δημοσίευμα που βρήκα :

*το Λιμάνι του Λιονταριού.*

Τότε οι Τούρκοι ονόμασαν το λιμάνι ΑΣΛΑΝ ΛΙΜΑΝΙ, – το Λιμάνι του Λιονταριού – ενώ οι Έλληνες επί τουρκοκρατίας εκάλουν το λιμάνι Πόρτο Δράκο ή και απλώς Δράκο. Η ονομασία αυτή από τους Έλληνες πρέπει να αποδοθεί μάλλον σε δεισιδαιμονία. Δράκος στην αρχαιότήτα σημαίνει όφις ενώ στη σύγχρονη διάλεκτο σημαίνει τέρας, θηρίο, λέοντα ή ζώο αφύσικο με παράξενο σχήμα, το Λιοντάρι φάντασμα στον ερειπωμένο Πειραιά. «Πλην του λιμένος και η απ’ Αθηνών προς τον λιμένα άγουσα οδός ονομάζετο ‘του Δράκου’, και ούτω την συναντώμεν ακόμη και εις τα συμβόλαια των χρόνων της επαναστάσεως» (Ι. Μελετόπουλος, «Πειραϊκά»).

Πάντως το πελώριο μαρμάρινο άγαλμα στο λιμάνι φάνταζε σαν ένα φοβερό φύλακα που φρουρούσε το λιμάνι, ένα δράκοντα που ενσάρκωνε την παλιά δύναμή του και τα μυστικά του λιμανιού. ¶λλωστε ο Λέων του Πειραιώς ως δράκος συμβόλιζε την ειδωλολατρική καταγωγή της κλασικής περιόδου, μια ακόμη μαρτυρία ότι είχε τοποθετηθεί στην κλασική εποχή.


Ο Λέων του Πειραιώς συμβόλιζε τη δύναμη και τον πλούτο της Αθηναϊκής Ναυτικής Ηγεμονίας. ¶λκιμος ήταν ο Λέων του Πειραιώς με υψωμένο το περήφανο κεφάλι του, το αγέρωχο βλέμμα του, ατενίζοντας το πέλαγος. Στόλιζε την είσοδο του λιμανιού γι’ άλλους από το ακρωτήριο του Αλκίμου (στην ακτή Ξαβερίου) και γι’ άλλους κοντά στο «παληό ρολόι».

Ο Ούρλιχτ υποθέτει ότι οι αρχαίοι ονόμαζαν ¶λκιμον (ισχυρόν) τον υπερμεγέθη λέοντα «εκ λευκού λίθου καθημένου επί των οπισθίων ποσών. Ούτως ήτο τοποθετημένος κατά την αρχαιότητα επί της εν λόγω ακτής, δεξιά των εισερχομένων εις τον λιμένα, οιονεί φρουρός της εισόδου αυτού».

Ενώ ο δικός μας Ιωάννης Μελετόπουλος γράφει: «Κάθηται επί των οπισθίων ποδών, έχει ύψος κατά τι υπερβαίνον τα τρία μέτρα. Αι αναλογιαι του είναι καλαί, αι δε γραμμαί δεικνύουν ρώμην. Εκ πρώτης όψεως και μακρόθεν παρουσιάζει καταπλήσσουσαν ομοιότητα με τον λέοντα της Χαιρωνείας, μόλις όμως τον παρατηρήσει τις εκ πλησίον εκπλήσσεται εκ της ομοιότητος, την οποίαν παρουσιάζει η μορφή του προς ανθρωπίνην». Δε μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ως έργο αρίστης τέχνης, για τον Πειραιά όμως έχει αναμφισβήτητα ιστορική αξία, αφού έδωσε και το όνομά του (PORTO LEONE).

¶γνωστη είναι η χρονολογία εγέρσεώς του, καθότι περιηγητές και γεωγράφοι της Αρχαιότητας, Παυσανίας, Στράβων και άλλοι δεν τον αναφέρουν.

Πάντως πολλοί (Rufn, Watbled, Γρηγορόβιος, Σχινάς, Αλβανιτόπουλος) έχουν τη γνώμη ότι είναι έργο της κλασσικής περιόδου τότε που ήκμαζε ο Πειραιάς. Μάλιστα υποθέτουν ότι ανεγέρθη μετά την Ναυμαχία της Σαλαμίνας (480 π.Χ.) και ήταν σύμβολο δύναμης και πνεύματος κυριαρχίας.

Ο Rufn μάλιστα ασχοληθείς ιδιαιτέρως με τον Λέοντα του Πειραιώς, καθορίζει ότι είναι έργο του 5ου αιώνα π.Χ. και από πεντελικό μάρμαρο. Ο Ιταλός γλύπτης Antonio Canova (1757-1822) ο οποίος τον είδε στη Βενετία με τον Akerblad εξέφρασε τη γνώμη του ότι είναι έργο των κλασσικών χρόνων. ¶ποψη που συμμερίζεται και ο Laborde.

Και η σύγχρονη γλύπτρια Μαίρη Παπακωνσταντίνου υποστηρίζει ότι είναι έργο της περίφημης Χιακής Γλυπτικής Σχολής (7ος-5ος αιώνας π.Χ.).

¶λλοι – ανάμεσά τους και ο Akerblad – το χαρακτηρίζουν ως έργο ρωμαϊκό, με πιθανή χρονολογική τοποθέτησή του στον Πειραιά το 176 μ.Χ. κατά τους χρόνους των Αντωνίνων. Και άλλοι πιστεύουν – όπως και ο Karl Hopf – ότι φιλοτεχνήθηκε και τοποθετήθηκε στον Πειραιά την εποχή της Φραγκοκρατίας από τον δούκα των Αθηνών Γκυ Β΄ De la Roche (1287-1308). Ενώ ο Peter Lock υποστηρίζει ότι ο Αντώνιο Α΄ Ατζαγιόλι τοποθέτησε στην είσοδο του λιμανιού δυο μαρμάρινα λιοντάρια από τα οποία πήρε την ονομασία Πόρτο Λεόνε (σ. 421).

Ο Δημ. Γρ. Καμπούρογλος ερωτηθείς κάποτε σχετικώς απάντησε: «Το άγαλμα του ονοματίσαντος τον Πειραιά Δράκον, το εγνώριζαν και οι Ατζαγιώλοι και οι Δελαρός ακόμη. Βεβαίως όμως και οι Βυζαντινοί και ίσως λίγο παραπάνω. Εξάγομεν δε τούτο από την παλαιότητα του δρόμου του Δράκου. Ακριβέστερον όμως και από πότε ο Πειραιεύς ονομάστηκε Δράκος θα μας το πουν οι θρυλοφόροι…». Ακόμη και η Αθήνα είχε αλλάξει όνομα. Ένας γαλλικός πορτολάνος του 1645 γράφει «Ο κόλπος της Αίγινας μερικές φορές ονομάζεται της ‘Setines’ που είναι το καινούριο όνομα της Αθήνας».

Ο μελετητής του Πειραιά Ι. Μελετόπουλος ισχυρίζεται ότι ο χρόνος ανεγέρσεως του λέοντος ως και επ’ αυτού και ο χρόνος χαράξεώς του είναι άλυτο πρόβλημα. Κι όπως γράφει ο Guillet (1667): «Το ωραιότερο λιοντάρι του Πειραιά έχει ανοικτό το στόμα και κοιτάζει προς τη θάλασσα. Σου δίνει την εντύπωση πως μουρμουρίζει και είναι έτοιμο να ορμήσει στα αραγμένα καράβια»

Γύρω από τον Λέοντα του Πειραιώς αναπτύχθηκαν πολλές δεισιδαιμονίες, διηγήσεις και μύθοι, που επηρέασαν το κοινό αίσθημα και συνέδεσαν την ομοιότητα της μορφής του Λέοντος προς ανθρώπινη αλλά με «υπερφυσικά χαρακτηριστικά» που δικαιολογούν το προσωνύμιο του «Δράκου» και αναφέρουν «ότι ο Λέων του Πειραιώς είχε τόσο τερατώδη μορφή, ώστε μια τουρκάλα που ήταν έγκυος και συνέπεσε να τον κοιτάξει, γέννησε «τέρας» με πρόσωπο λιονταριού», όρθια αυτιά σαν του λαγού και πόδια παιδιού. Το «τέρας» πήδησε αμέσως στη γη και άρχισε να βγάζει κραυγές, όμοιες με γαύγισμα σκύλου. Οι τουρκικές αρχές διέταξαν τη θανάτωσή του και απαγόρευσαν στο Γάλλο χειρούργο Fouchon να το ταριχεύσει και να το στείλει στη Γαλλία (Χρ. Πανάγου «Πειραιάς» σ. 293).

Κατά την ελληνική παράδοση μια γυναίκα όταν αντίκρυσε τη μορφή του λιονταριού, του δράκου, έκανε αποβολή και αυτό θεωρήθηκε ως οιωνός της αρπαγής του Λιονταριού. Ακόμη κατά την παράδοση από το στόμα του «Λέοντος» έτρεχε νερό όπως αναφέρει ο Τούρκος περιηγητής Εβλιά Τσελεμπή, που επισκέφθηκε τον Πειραιά τον 17ο αιώνα. Ίσως να χρησιμοποιήθηκε και ως «κρήνη». «Είναι πιθανόν ότι και τα πλοία υδρεύοντο εις αυτήν και ότι ο Λέων ετέθηκε εις φυλακή του λιμένος ως σύμβολο της αγρυπνίας και της ισχύος» (Εφημ. «Η Αιγιναία»). Αλλά υπάρχει και μια αρχαία παράδοση. «Η μητέρα του Περικλή, η Αγαρίστη, ανηψιά του Κλεισθένη και γυναίκα του Ξανθίππη, έγκυος ονειρεύεται ότι γέννησε ένα λιοντάρι και μετά από λίγες μέρες έφερε στον κόσμο τον Περικλή, τον δημιουργό του Χρυσού Αιώνα της Αθηναϊκής Δημοκρατίας και όπως αναφέρει ο Ηρόδοτος «περί Αγαρίστης διηγούνται οι αρχαίοι ότι ιδούσα καθ’ ύπνοις ότι έτεκεν λέοντα, έτεκεν μεθ’ ημέρας ολίγας τον Περικλέα». Το ίδιο δεν συμβαίνει με τη Σιγκαπούρη, την πόλη του Λιονταριού; Οπτασία είδε ο ναυαγός Ινδός πρίγκιπας, ένα παράξενο τέρας με κεφάλι λέοντος, ενός Σίγκα που πήρε το όνομά του. Πιθανόν και ο Περικλής να έστησε τον Λέοντα του Πειραιώς γιατί όπως τόνιζε: εξαναγκάσαμε κάθε θάλασσα και στεριά ν’ ανοίξει πέρασμα στην τόλμη μας και στήσαμε μαζί σε κάθε μέρος αθάνατα μνημεία και για τις συμφορές και για τις νίκες μας (επιτ. Κεφ. 41).

Τότε ο Πειραιάς ήταν το κλειδί της ακμής των Αθηνών και ο Λέων του Πειραιώς δέσποζε ανάμεσα στα άλλα αξιόλογα οικοδομήματα.

Αυτό το υπέροχο πειραϊκό σύμβολο, ο Λέων του Πειραιώς, συμβόλιζε την αίγλη του Πειραιά της εποχής εκείνης για να δώσει την εποχή της φραγκοκρατίας το όνομά του, το Λιμάνι του Λιονταριού, το Πόρτο Λεόνε, για έξι περίπου αιώνες από τους Φράγκους.

«Από τις αρχές του 15ου αιώνα κρατούσε το όνομα του Λέοντα ή Πόρτο Λεόνε, όπως ήταν γνωστό ως τα χρόνια της Τουρκοκρατίας από το μαρμάρινο λιοντάρι που βρισκόταν εκεί και μεταφέρθηκε από το Μοροζίνη στη Βενετία όπου ως τώρα φυλάει την είσοδο του ναυστάθμου, περιμένοντας τη μέρα που όλοι οι κλεμμένοι θησαυροί θα αποδοθούν στην ελεύθερη Ελλάδα», όπως τονίζει ο W. Miller (σ. 392). Και σημειώνει ο μεταφραστής του, ¶γγελος Φουριώτης, «Η Ελλάς έγινε ελεύθερη αλλά οι θησαυροί της δεν γύρισαν. Αν γινόταν αυτό δεν θα ’χαν αξία τα διάφορα μουσεία της Ευρώπης που χρωστούν, κατά μεγάλο μέρος, τη φήμη τους στα κλεμμένα ελληνικά αριστουργήματα αποκτηθέντα σε μέρες όπου επαλήθευε η παροιμία: δρυός πεσούσης πας ανήρ ξυλεύεται»

Πόρτο Λεόνε από τους Ενετούς, Πόρτο Δράκο από τους Έλληνες και Ασλάν Λιμάνι από τους Τούρκους και διατήρησε αυτές τις ονομασίες και μετά την αρπαγή του από τον Φραγκίσκο Μοροζίνη (1687). 

Αναρτήθηκε από Corsair στις 9/08/2007 
http://webcorsair.blogspot.com/2007/...g-post_08.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Η φωτογραφία του Γιώργου με τα τρία παροπλισμένα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά ΛΑ ΠΑΛΜΑ, ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ, ΙΠΠΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ με την φθίνουσα μορφή μεγέθους μου θύμισε το παραμύθι με τον πατέρα αρκούδο, την μάνα αρκούδα και το μικρό αρκουδάκι (Gold Deluxe).

----------


## Haddock

Για να δούμε κάτι σπέσιαλ από την παλιά συμμορία του Τζελέπη...  :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ ωραιο βιντεο φαινονται πολλα πραγματα.Εχω την εντυπωση οτι ο πειραιας, στο επιβατικο κοματι ηταν πιο οργανομενος εκεινα τα χρονια.Ωραια και alfa romeo berlina αλλα και fiat 1300\1500 που παραλαμβανει τους ταξιδιωτες

----------


## Ellinis

Eντυπωσιακές συναντήσεις... το QUEEN ANNA MARIA αλλά με το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ. 
Τα πλάνα πάνω στο καράβι, να είναι στο ΜΙΝΩΣ άραγε;

----------


## Haddock

Νομίζω ότι είναι πάνω στο ΜΙΝΩΣ γιατί σε κάποιο καρέ φαίνονται on board από άλλη γωνία.

Μπεν, μια και σου αρέσουν τα βαπόρια και τα κλασικά αυτοκίνητα, αυτό το φιλμάκι είναι σούπερ μείγμα από τα παραπάνω στον Πειραιά του 1971. Το περιεχόμενο δεν είναι αμιγώς καραβολατρικό αλλά το περιτύλιγμα είναι ο Πειραιάς. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι αυτή η σεκάνς καταδίωξης είναι από τις πιο θρυλικές στο σινεμά. Πιστεύω πως οι «Διαρρήκτες» του Βερνέιγ έχουν κερδίσει επάξια μια θέση στο Πάνθεον των πιο cult ταινιών της δεκαετίας του 1970. Ο δε συνδυασμός των πρώτων καρέ του Πειραιά με τη μελωδία του Ένιο Μορικόνε είναι κλασικός για τους λάτρεις είδους. 10 λεπτά Μπελμοντό κι όποιος αντέξει...

----------


## Apostolos

Πραγματικά ισως η καλύτερη καταδίωξη που έχω δει ποτέ! Τα αυτοκίνητα πραγματικά τάνκς! Οι σκηνές απο το λιμάνι θεϊκές! Οι δρόμοι άνετοι, ήρεμοί, τα σοκάκια νοσταλγικά! Στο λιμάνι πάντως δέν έμπαινες αν δέν είχες εισιτήριο!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Νομίζω ότι είναι πάνω στο ΜΙΝΩΣ γιατί σε κάποιο καρέ φαίνονται on board από άλλη γωνία.
> 
> Μπεν, μια και σου αρέσουν τα βαπόρια και τα κλασικά αυτοκίνητα, αυτό το φιλμάκι είναι σούπερ μείγμα από τα παραπάνω στον Πειραιά του 1971. Το περιεχόμενο δεν είναι αμιγώς καραβολατρικό αλλά το περιτύλιγμα είναι ο Πειραιάς. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι αυτή η σεκάνς καταδίωξης είναι από τις πιο θρυλικές στο σινεμά. Πιστεύω πως οι «Διαρρήκτες» του Βερνέιγ έχουν κερδίσει επάξια μια θέση στο Πάνθεον των πιο cult ταινιών της δεκαετίας του 1970. Ο δε συνδυασμός των πρώτων καρέ του Πειραιά με τη μελωδία του Ένιο Μορικόνε είναι κλασικός για τους λάτρεις είδους. 10 λεπτά Μπελμοντό κι όποιος αντέξει...


Fiat 124 special t και opel record A ειναι τα αυτοκινητα της καταδιωξης με πολλες μη στημενες σκηνες σιγουρα εντυπωσιακες αλλα επικινδυνες

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στην Ιαπωνικη ιστοσελιδα  http://live.arukikata.co.jp/m/user/cptpdx/ βρηκα κατι τρελλο. Πολλα video του φιλου _haddock_ οπως εμφανιζονται στο YouTube

1.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

Δυο ανατυπώσεις παλαιών carte-postale, των αρχών του 20ου αιώνα:

----------


## Ellinis

Στη δεύτερη νομίζω πως φαίνεται ενα από τα τορπιλοβόλα του ΠΝ, σαν εκείνο που βύθισε το Φετίχ Μπουλέ στη Θεσ/νίκη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Μια ομορφη καρτποσταλ απο το μεγαλο λιμανι. Σε πρωτο πλανο οι_ _παντοφλες_ *Παναγια Αρματα*, *Ελλας*, *Γεωργιος Διογος*, _πισω το_ *Αλκυων*,_το_ *Σαπφω* _και το_ *Μινως*. 

limani p.jpg
_Για τον φιλο GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS_

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα νοσταλγικο video...

----------


## PIANOMAN

Πολυ ωραιο! Μια και αναφερατε τις παντοφλες (που δεν αναφερονται ονομαστικα στο video), διακρινονται σε πρωτο πλανο ο ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ 2 , Ο ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ 1 (τη μονη χρονια που ηταν στη γραμμη) και η πρυμνη του ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ 2 καθως και ο ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ απο κρητη στο τελος του video!

----------


## Ellinis

Στο Shipsnostalgia ανέβηκε εδώ μια απίθανη φωτογραφία του λιμανιού από το 1964, με τα ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ, ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ, ΡΟΔΟΣ και ένα από τα SAN MARCO/SAN GIORGIO.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ελπίζω να μην έχει ξανανέβει ...

Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

H πάνω αριστερά είναι όλα τα λεφτά για εμένα, με ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ, HERMES και στο βάθος ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

¶ρη πίσω από το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ/ΕΡΜΗΣ είναι το Κάλυμνος? Πάντως και η κάτω αριστερά έχει ενδιαφέρον (χωρίς Ελληνίς όμως) με Λυδία (ΕΛΜΕΣ), πάλι νομίζω ένα από τα ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ/ΕΡΜΗΣ και ένα από τα ΑΧΙΛΕΥΣ/ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ.

----------


## Ellinis

> ¶ρη πίσω από το ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ/ΕΡΜΗΣ είναι το Κάλυμνος?


Πίσω από το ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ εννοείς; Δεν μου φαίνεται για το Κάλυμνος...αλλά δεν παίρνω και όρκο

----------


## karystos

Αεροφωτογραφία της 15.9.1999. 17 συμβατικά της μεγάλης Ακτοπλοίας, ένα του Σαρωνικού, 5 ανοιχτά ΕΓ/ΟΓ, ένα μεγάλο ταχύπλοο, δύο μικρότερα, τρία Π/Κ για Σαλαμίνα. Ευκαιρία για φρεσκάρισμα της μνήμης.

peiraias-1.JPG

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία λίγο πριν την σαρωτική αλλαγή που επέφερε στο λιμάνι η δημιουργία της _Minoan Flying Dolphin.
_
Σε λίγο καιρό τα μισά από τα σινιάλα που βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία θα αποτελούν παρελθόν.

Η αναγνώριση των πλοίων αποτελεί μια καλή αφορμή για να ξαναθυμηθούμε εκείνη την εποχή.

Στου Τζελέπη βλέπουμε δεμένο το_ "Εξπρές Σαντορίνη"_, το _"Δημητρούλα_", το σημερινό _"HighSpeed I"_ και ένα ακόμα πλοίο.

Στον Ηλεκτρικό βλέπουμε δεμένο το_ "Ρομίλντα"_ και με πολλές επιφυλάξεις το _"Golden Vergina"_, το _"Ποσειδών Εξπρές 2_" και στην γωνία δεμένο κάποιο πλοίο που στη αρχή μου θύμισε λίγο το_ "Πήγασος_".

----------


## Karolos

_Καλημέρα σε όλους, σκαναρισμένο slide αφιερωμένο σε όσους αρέσει το θέμα._

img072.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Με φόντο το Ξαβέρι, το αγγλικό καταδρομικό ACHILLES. 
Ναυπηγημένο το 1933, έγινε γνωστό για τη συμμετοχή του στη ναυμαχία του Rio de la Plata που κατέληξε στην καταστροφή του Γερμανικού θωρηκτού τσέπης GRAF SPEE. Περισσότερα για την ιστορία του εδώ.

Κρίνοντας από το οτι η περιοχή δεν φαίνεται βομβαρδισμένη, θα έλεγα οτι είναι πριν την έναρξη του πολέμου. 

achilles at pireas.jpg
Φωτογραφία του Arthur D. Baker III από το περιοδικό Okrety Wojenne.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στο Μεγαλο λιμανι σε πρωτο πλανο το* Νικολας Α.* και στο βαθος το *Λατω.*
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 
_SHIP1_3021.jpg_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καποτε στο Μεγαλο λιμανι, *Μεγα Ντολφιν ΧΧΧΙ*, *Ορφευς*, *ΑegeanI*, *Στελλα Σολαρις*, *Αρκαδια*.
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

SHIP1_3019.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ιστορική φωτογραφία, μιας και αποτυπώνει μια εποχή που τα Ελληνικά κρουαζιερόπλοια γέμιζαν το λιμάνι. Η συγκεκριμένη φωτο πρέπει να είναι από τη δύση αυτής της εποχής (μετά το 97) μιας και τα πλοία φέρουν τα τελευταία σινιάλα που είχαν προκύψει από τις συγχωνεύσεις.

----------


## seaways_lover

Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στα 1960 από την ταινία του Νίκου Τσιφόρου "Τρεις κούκλες κι εγώ".

01.JPG 02.JPG

03.JPG 04.JPG

05.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

Φίλε seaways lover στην 1η φαίνεται το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Διαπούλη με τη χαρακτηριστική και υπερβολική μετασκευή. Στη 3η είναι ένα αμερικάνικο φορτηγοποστάλι (της λεγόμενης κλάσης Four Aces) και στην 4η είναι ο Παντελής του Φουστάνου.

----------


## seaways_lover

Φίλε Ellinis oι γνώσεις σου ειναι πραγματικός θησαυρός. Να 'σαι πάντα καλά, να μας δίνεις τα "φώτα" σου να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς... :Very Happy:

----------


## Karolos

> Φίλε Ellinis oι γνώσεις σου ειναι πραγματικός θησαυρός. Να 'σαι πάντα καλά, να μας δίνεις τα "φώτα" σου να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς...


_Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία διακρίνω την πλώρη του Μυρτιδιώτισσα ή κάνω λάθος ;_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Δεν κανεις λαθος ειναι η πλωρη του Μυρτιδιωτισσα   και διπλα η πλωρη του Πινδος και η πλωρη του Πορος πρωην Καλαμαρα.

----------


## Karolos

> Δεν κανεις λαθος ειναι η πλωρη του Μυρτιδιωτισσα   και διπλα η πλωρη του Πινδος και η πλωρη του Πορος πρωην Καλαμαρα.


_Καλησπέρα και ευχαριστώ πολύ._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Στο Μεγαλο λιμανι... *Ορφευς* - *Aegean I* - *Arcadia*...
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_ 

SHIP1_3020.jpg

----------


## britanis

> from the 60&acute;s


pictures again

Scannen0001_3000x2250_2250KB.jpg

Scannen0002_3000x2250_2250KB.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Very interesting pictures Andy.
In the first picture we can see the converted corvette ALEXANDRA and I think that the ship behind is the Hel.Mes liner LYDIA.

In the second picture, there are laid up liberties.

----------


## sylver23

Πειραιάς του 1982 απο τον φακό του Κ.Πλακίδα

http://www.flickr.com/photos/plakidas/696402256/

----------


## gikasd

poly kali douleia

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αναπολωντας τον Πειραια του 1979...ας ριξουμε μια ματια σε μερικα απο τα ομορφα σκαρια που φιλοξενουσε εκεινα τα χρονια το μεγαλο λιμανι. Απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια βλεπουμε το Ariane το Αγ.Γεωργιος το Αιγαιον και το Ηνιοχος Εξπρες._

_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
scan030.jpg

----------


## Karolos

> _Αναπολωντας τον Πειραια του 1979...ας ριξουμε μια ματια σε μερικα απο τα ομορφα σκαρια που φιλοξενουσε εκεινα τα χρονια το μεγαλο λιμανι. Απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια βλεπουμε το Ariane το Αγ.Γεωργιος το Αιγαιον και το Ηνιοχος Εξπρες._
> 
> _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
> scan030.jpg


_Καταπληκτικό ντοκουμέντο φίλε μου.
Ευχαριστούμε πολύ.
Και κάτι άλλο _ '' Είδες χθές στην τηλεόραση την Απολλωνάρα  μας ;;;;
_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Την ειδα την Απολλωναρα Καρολε!!!

----------


## Karolos

p.p.o._.jpg

_Κατάπλους στον Πειραιά._

----------


## Karolos

pp.jpg

_Αφιερωμένη στούς λάτρεις του θέματος, και στούς καλούς φ;iλους:
T.S.S. APOLLON,  Ellinis,  sylver23,  britanis και  gikasd_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φωτογραφια γεματη  νοσταλγια. Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Καρολε.

----------


## Ellinis

Θερμά ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση κα για τη φωτογραφία. Το ΣΙΦΝΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ αν και δεν ετυχε να ταξιδέψω ποτέ μαζί του, μου ήταν από τα ιδιαίτερα συμπαθή σκαριά.

----------


## Karolos

_Μιά άλλη εποχή του Πειραιά. Ποιό ωραίες εποχές τότε.... άλλα χρόνια !!!_ 

pp_.jpg

*Παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide, αφιερωμένο στούς καλούς φίλους :
T.S.S. APOLLON,   Ellinis,   sylver23,   BEN BRUCE,  britanis,   seaways lover και σε όσους αρέσει το θέμα.*

----------


## Ellinis

Κάρολε έδωσες ρέστα και απόψε! και τα δύο πρωτοπόρα ελληνικά σκαριά δίπλα-δίπλα και η ευκαιρία για σύγκριση τους με το "θηρίο" τον Ποσειδώνα! ¶ψογος!

----------


## Karolos

> Κάρολε έδωσες ρέστα και απόψε! και τα δύο πρωτοπόρα ελληνικά σκαριά δίπλα-δίπλα και η ευκαιρία για σύγκριση τους με το "θηρίο" τον Ποσειδώνα! ¶ψογος!


_Ευχαριστώ πολύ. Να είσαι πάντα καλά.
¶λλο ένα μεγάλο για σύγκριση με μικρό. Και τα δύο δεν υπάρχουν πιά.

_Λιμ. Πειραιώς 1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Να συμπληρωσω τον καλο φιλο Καρολο...

x.jpg

Μια φωτο απο μια χαλαρη καραβολατρικη βολτα στον πειραια που δεν κοιταζε με καχυποψια το φακο της μηχανης και ηταν ανοιχτος απο ακρη σε ακρη ολη τη μερα.

x (1).jpg

Απο αλλη μια βολτα στο ακρως καραβολατρικο 1995, που το μονο που του ελειπε ηταν τα νεοτευκτα και τα ταχυπλοα.

x (2).jpg

Δυο κομψα ιταλικα σκαρια στον πειραια του 1997

x (3).jpg

----------


## Karolos

> Δυο κομψα ιταλικα σκαρια στον πειραια του 1997
> 
> x (3).jpg


_Φίλε μου καλέ και  πάνω από όλα, με τα μοναδικά σου και αψογα φωτογραφικά ντοκουμέντα και όχι μόνο, θα μου επιτρέψεις να σου Αφιερώσω ενα κομψότερο από τα δικά σου.
_
Λιμ. Πειραιώς 0.jpg

_Ευχαριστώ._

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Kατι ξερεις εσυ!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Καρολε αν και στην συγκεκριμενη καταθληπτικη φαση της ζωης του βλεπαμε το τελος του και το σπασιμο μιας υπεροχης ομαδας

----------


## Karolos

> Kατι ξερεις εσυ!Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε Καρολε αν και στην συγκεκριμενη καταθληπτικη φαση της ζωης του βλεπαμε το τελος του και το σπασιμο μιας υπεροχης ομαδας


_Συμφωνώ απόλυτα, αλλά πάντα ήταν αρχοντοβάπορο, και έτσι  έμεινε και στίς καρδιές μας.
_

----------


## seaways_lover

> _Μιά άλλη εποχή του Πειραιά. Ποιό ωραίες εποχές τότε.... άλλα χρόνια !!!_ 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89470
> 
> *Παλιό σκαναρισμένο slide, αφιερωμένο στούς καλούς φίλους :*
> _T.S.S. APOLLON, Ellinis, sylver23, BEN BRUCE, britanis, seaways lover και σε όσους αρέσει το θέμα._


Φίλε μου Κάρολε δέξου τα χίλια "ευχαριστώ" μου για το πολύτιμο slide που μοιράστηκες μαζί μας. Οτιδήποτε εικονίζει το πολυαγαπημενο μου σκαρί με όποιο απο τα δύο ονόματά του (ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ ή ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΑΡΟΣ) είναι για μένα πολύτιμο. Να 'σαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## Chris_Chania

> Απο αλλη μια βολτα στο ακρως καραβολατρικο 1995, που το μονο που του ελειπε ηταν τα νεοτευκτα και τα ταχυπλοα.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89481


Μια φωτογραφία που περιέχει ένα μεγάλο (κ όμορφο) μέρος της ιστορίας των κρητικών βαποριών. Ενα προσωπικό ευχαριστώ στον φίλο Ben για το υλικό αυτό...

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ας κάνουμε ένα μεγάλο άλμα και ας γυρίσουμε αρκετές δεκαετίες πίσω.
Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η carte-postale αποτυπώνει μια εικόνα του προπολεμικού Πειραιάς.

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει ανεβεί ξανά.
Αν έχει, συγχωρείστε με.

Η carte-postale προέρχεται από το αρχείο του καλού φίλου_Τάσου Μέγα._
Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον _Τάσο Μέγα._

Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά στον _Nicholas Peppas._

Παλιός Πειραιάς.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ας κάνουμε ένα μεγάλο άλμα και ας γυρίσουμε αρκετές δεκαετίες πίσω.
> Με κάθε επιφύλαξη, έχω την εντύπωση ότι η carte-postale αποτυπώνει μια εικόνα του προπολεμικού Πειραιάς.
> 
> Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι δεν έχει ανεβεί ξανά.
> Αν έχει, συγχωρείστε με.
> 
> Η carte-postale προέρχεται από το αρχείο του καλού φίλου_Τάσου Μέγα._
> Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον _Τάσο Μέγα._
> 
> ...



Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ

Αχ, να μπορουσαμε να αναγνωρισουμε τα παλια αυτα πλοια...

Απαντω με ενα αλλο, που δειχνει το μεγαλο λιμανι το 1936 η 1937. Το πλοιο ακριβως στην μεση ειναι το *Τριγλια* (αρχικα του Καβουνιδη). Τα δυο δεξια γραφουν salvage....

Καλο βραδυ

Piraeus15.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Γράφουν "Salvage" γιατί είναι ρυμουλκά των γνωστών εταιρείων Μάτσα και Τσαβλίρη.

----------


## esperos

> Γράφουν "Salvage" γιατί είναι ρυμουλκά των γνωστών εταιρείων Μάτσα και Τσαβλίρη.


 
Μάτσα  και  Βερνίκου

----------


## gtogias

Μια ακόμη εικόνα από τον Πειραιά του χθες και πιο συγκεκριμένα το Μάιο του 1946 με τον στόλο (τον 6ο ντε) στο λιμάνι. Η ημερομηνία είναι αυ΄τη που αναγράφεται στη οπίσθια όψη της φωτογραφίας.

Ξεχωρίζει στην εικόνα το καταδρομικό Little Rock, που ακόμα υπάρχει ως μουσείο στις ΗΠΑ, διάφορα αντιτορπιλικά και ένα φορτηγοποστάλι. Μήπως το αναγνωρίζει κανείς:

118580484_2564767767167264_9119671279845117788_o.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η φωτο Γιώργο! Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω ξαναδεί πρυμνοδετημένο καταδρομικό σε αυτή τη θέση...

Όσο για το ποστάλι, θα έλεγα οτι είναι ναυπήγησης 1910-20, 5-6.000 τόνων. Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι ελληνικής ιδιοκτησίας, αφενός γιατί δεν μου θυμίζει κάποιο "δικό μας", αφετέρου γιατί είναι πολύ κοντά στα πολεμικά.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Μια ακόμη εικόνα από τον Πειραιά του χθες και πιο συγκεκριμένα το Μάιο του 1946 με τον στόλο (τον 6ο ντε) στο λιμάνι. Η ημερομηνία είναι αυ΄τη που αναγράφεται στη οπίσθια όψη της φωτογραφίας.
> 
> Ξεχωρίζει στην εικόνα το καταδρομικό Little Rock, που ακόμα υπάρχει ως μουσείο στις ΗΠΑ, διάφορα αντιτορπιλικά και ένα φορτηγοποστάλι. Μήπως το αναγνωρίζει κανείς:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92269


Σκεπτόμουν ότι κάπου το έχω ξαναδεί αυτό το πλοίο στο forum και άρχισα να το ψάχνω.
Η έρευνα απέδωσε καρπούς και νά το πλοίο.
Τό είχε παρουσιάσει ένας εκ των μεγαλυτέρων στο είδος του ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas στις 1/7/2009 Πλοία του Τυπάλδου.
Αναλυτικά παρακάτω :

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=113

----------


## Ellinis

Δεν είναι το ATΛΑΝΤΙΚΟΣ τοξότη. Το εικονιζόμενο στη φωτο του gtogias έχει ένα σετ λέμβους λιγότερο από το ATΛΑΝΤΙΚΟΣ καθώς και του λείπουν οι "goalpost" γερανοί που είχε το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΟΣ στην πλώρη. Επίσης το φουγάρο είναι πιο μπροστά στο εικονιζόμενο.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αγαπητέ Ellinis.
Μπορεί να μη γνωρίζω πολλά σε σχέση με σένα.
Μπορεί καμιά φορά να με ξεγελούν τα μάτια μου και να παρουσιάζω κάτι λάθος , πράγμα που παραδέχομαι.
Αλλά σε αυτή τη περίπτωση θα λειτουργήσει η Μανιάτικη φλέβα μου και μέχρι να βρεθεί κάποιος που να γράψει <έχεις λάθος , αυτό είναι το σωστό πλοίο με φωτογραφία του> τότε θα πω και εγώ με συγχωρείτε 'έκανα λάθος

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο Πειραιας χιονισμενος στην δεκαετια 1950 με το *Πινδος* μπροστα...  και το *Καλαμαρα* πισω του (φουγαρο με το V),  Ποια ειναι τα αλλα;

Pindos.jpg

Πηγη: http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...s/2E11.222.JPG

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ο Πειραιας χιονισμενος στην δεκαετια 1950 με το *Πινδος* μπροστα... και το *Καλαμαρα* πισω του (φουγαρο με το V), Ποια ειναι τα αλλα;
> 
> Pindos.jpg
> 
> Πηγη: http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...s/2E11.222.JPG


 
Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος αλλά το πρώτο το μικρό μήπως είναι το <ΑΙΓΙΝΑ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ> το κατά τους ντόποιους ΑΙΓΙΝΑΚΙ ????

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Όχι φίλε Τοξότη, αυτό δεν είναι το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ. Διακρίνω επίσης πιο πίσω τα Σεμίραμις (πριν την επέκταση πλώρα της υπερκατασκευής-άρα είναι γύρω στα 1953-54 η φωτογραφία), το Mediterranean του Τυπάλδου, και τον πρώτο Ερμή (?) του Ποταμιάνου?

----------


## τοξοτης

> Όχι φίλε Τοξότη, αυτό δεν είναι το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ. Διακρίνω επίσης πιο πίσω τα Σεμίραμις (πριν την επέκταση πλώρα της υπερκατασκευής-άρα είναι γύρω στα 1953-54 η φωτογραφία), το Mediterranean του Τυπάλδου, και τον πρώτο Ερμή (?) του Ποταμιάνου?


Έχεις δίκιο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο την ψηφιακη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ μια ωραια φωτογραφια του Πειραιως το 1936... δειχνει πολλα ωραια καραβακια της εποχης εκεινης. Στα δεξια βλεπουμε μικρα πλοια του Αργοσαρωνικου. Το πιο γνωστο ειναι το *Αυλις* του Καβουνιδη  (Α)

P.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλοιο της Μessageries Maritimes εξωκειλε στον αριστερο λιμενοβραχιονα του Πειραιως το 1902...   Απο την ψηφιακη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ.

Messageries 1902-03.JPG

Απο την ψηφιακη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ μια ωραια φωτογραφια του Πειραιως το 1960... δειχνει πολλα ωραια καραβακια της εποχης εκεινης. Φωτογραφια Πατσαβου

Piraeus 1960s Patsavos.JPG

Απο την ψηφιακη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ μια ωραια φωτογραφια του Πειραιως το 1955... 

Piraeus 1955.JPG

Σαλαμινιωτικα καραβακια. 1958
Απο την ψηφιακη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ 

Piraeus.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και το περίφημο ΡΟΛΟΪ, Νικόλα. Δίπλα κατασκευάστηκε επί Σκυλίτση το άθλιο και πλέον ξεγυμνωμένο από μονώσεις και επιφάνειες που κρέμονται κατασκεύασμα, κατ' ευφημισμό 'ουρανοξύστης".

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πλοια στον Πειραια  γυρω στο 1936−39

Φωτογραφια απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου.  (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)


ships 1936-39.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παλιο επιβατηγο βυθισμενο στο λιμανι...  1945. Φωτογραφια του Βασιλη Τσακιρακη

Φωτογραφια απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου.  (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

piraeus 1945 Tsakirakis VAs.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

> Πλοια στον Πειραια γυρω στο 1936−39
> 
> Φωτογραφια απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου. (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 98553


Και όχι όποια και όποια καράβια... από τις "φίρμες" της εποχής  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το τελωνειο του Πειραιως το 1837!,,,, Σχεδιασμα που  δημοσιευτηκε στο βιβλιο του Επαμεινωνδα Στασινοπουλου "Η Αθηνα του Περασμενου Αιωνα (1830−1900)", Αθηνα 1963

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Νομιζω οτι αυτη η φωτογραφια απο τον *Πειραια του 1959 η 1960* δημοσιευεται για πρωτη φορα...

Μπροστα βλεπουμε το Ιταλικο *MESSAPIA* της _Adriatica_ που μαζι με το *ENOTRIA* μας επισκεπτοντουσαν πολυ συχνα. 



> Name:     *MESSAPIA*     Year:     1952    
> Type:     Passenger/cargo (rf)     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     ITA         Date of completion:     11.52
> Tons:     5207         Link:     3287
> DWT:     2185         Yard No:     140
> Length overall:     116.8     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     107.3         Country of build:     ITA
> Beam:     16.3         Builder:     Taranto CN
> Material of build:     Location of yard:     Taranto
> ...


Πισω αριστερα διακρινω το *ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ* και πισω του αλλη μια τσιμινιερα ενος πλοιου του _Τυπαλδου_, μαλλον του *ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ*. Πισω απο την γεφυρα του Ιταλικου βλεπω ενα ασπρο σκαρι που μαλλον μοιαζει με το *ΓΛΑΡΟΣ*  του Καβουνιδη. Δεξια πισω νομιζω οτι εχουμε το *ΤΕΤΗ* και το *ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ* μαζι με δυο πολυ μικρα και ενα μαγαλυτερο που δεν αναγνωριζω 

1Messapia.jpg
__________________________________________________  _____________

Αυτη η φωτογραφια καθως και πολλες αλλες που ανεβαζω αυτο το Σαββατοκυριακο ειναι παρμενες απο τον πρωτο *Τουριστικο Οδηγο για την Ελλαδα* που εκδοθηκε σε πρωτη και δευτερη εκδοση το 1962 και 1965.   

Κατα την διαρκεια της περιοδου Κωνσταντινου Καραμανλη (1955−1963) εγινε μεγαλη ανοικοδομηση των τουριστικων εγκαταστασεων της χωρας. Το 1954 ειχαμε μονο 150.000 τουριστες, το 1966 πανω απο 750.000. Συγχρονως αρχισε να μεγαλωνει το εσωτερικο τουριστικο κυμα...  Ηδη απο το 1960 οι Ελληνες ενος καποιου ισοδηματος αρχισαν να κανουν καλοκαιρινα ταξιδακια στα μεγαλυτερα και γνωστοτερα νησια. Επισης αρχισαν να ανακαλυπτουν κωμοπολεις και χωρια στα βουνα οπου πηγαιναν για καλοκαιρινη δροσια και αναπαυση...

Διαφοροι επιχειρηματιες, εκδοτες και ιδιως οι πρακτορες που ειχαν κανει προσοδοφορες εταιρειες ταξιδιων (οπως ο Κουλουβατος που ειχε το _Hermes en Gr&#232;ce_ και το CHAT), καταλαβαναν οτι η χωρα ειχε αναγκη σοβαρων τουριστικων οδηγων. Αλλα τετοιοι οδηγοι δεν υπηρχαν (με την εξαιρεση κατι ξερων ακαδημαικων κειμενων που ειχαν εκδοθει απο πολυ μικρες εκδοτικες εταιρειες και δεν ειχαν τουριστικες πληροφορειες).  

Ξενοι τουριστικοι οδηγοι υπηρχαν. Ηδη, στην δεκαετια 1950 ειχαν δημοσιευθει κανουριες εκδοσεις του οδηγου  _Baedeker_ στα γερμανικα αλλα και στα αγγλικα.  Συγχρονως, ο γαλλικος εκδοτικος οικος _Hachette_ εβγαζε τα πολυαγαπημενα βιβλια/οδηγους  _Guides bleus_ (_μπλε οδηγους_) που ηταν πραγματι υπεροχα. Και οι δυο ξενοι εκδοτες εξεδωσαν βιβλια που ηταν γεματα με την λεπτομερη παρουσιαση της ιστοριας της χωρας και με πληρη ξεναγηση στα αρχαια...

Αλλα κατι ελειπε ακομη ...  _Ενας καλος ελληνικος τουριστικος_ _οδηγος_ _και ειδικα ενας οδηγος που θα εδεινε λεπτομερειες στον πολιτη για το πως να παει, που να φαει και που να μεινει...._  Ξεραμε πολυ λιγα πραγματα για τα ξενοδοχεια των μικρων πολεων, νησιων και χωριων... Δεν ειχαμε ιδεα για εστιατορεια, κλπ.  Δεν ειχαμε λεπτομερεις χαρτες των κεντρων των μικροτερων πολεων (πχ, του Αγρινιου, της Εδεσσης,  η της Καρδιτσας), των προφανων τουριστικων τοπων (πχ, των Ζαγοροχωριων, των χωριων των Αγραφων και του Πηλιου) και φυσικα των νησιων. 

Ο *Οργανισμος Τουριστικων Εκδοσεων* ηλθε να καλυψει αυτη την αναγκη το 1961 με την εκδοση του *Τουριστικου Οδηγου για την Ελλαδα*.. Αρχισαν γυρω στο Πασχα του 1962 με ενα παραξενο (για την εποχη εκεινη) τροπο. Ο οδηγος αρχισε να εκδιδεται σε εβδομαδιαια τευχη που τα πουλουσαν στα περιπτερα. Ηταν 16 σελιδων (το πρωτο 32 σελιδων) και ξεκινησαν  στις 15 Μαρτιου 1962.  20.000 τευχη πουληθηκαν σε μια εβδομαδα, μεγαλο γεγονος την εποχη εκεινη....  Ο κοσμος διψαγε για τετοιου ειδους βιβλια...  Μια εβδομαδα αργοτερα (22 Μαρτιου 1962) ο αριθμος τευχων αυξηθηκε στις 40.000!  

2TO2.jpg

Και ακομη και η κριτικη απο διακεκριμενους συγγραφεις σαν τον *Πετρο Χαρη* ηταν πολυ επαινετικη... (25 Νοεμβριου 1962). Αφηνω μεγαλο κομματι της εφημεριδος της ημερας εκεινης για να δειτε αλλα ενδιαφεροντα του κοσμου την ιδια εβδομαδα....   Τον Δεκεμβριο του ιδιου ετους ανταλλαξαμε τα τευχη με τον δεμενο πρωτο τομο, κλπ.

4  19621125 TO.jpg

Ειχα την μεγαλη τυχη να γνωρισω μερικους απο τους ανθρωπους που εξεδωσαν το βιβλιο, τον *Γιωργο Βαρελα*, τον *Δημητριο Λουκατο*, τον *Παναγιωτη Πυριοβολη* και με πηρα σαν συνεργατη...  Ετσι εγραψα διαφορα αρθρα τοτε, για την Ελευσινα, τους κατσικοδρομους των Αγραφων, το Βογατσικο Καστοριας πατριδα του εκ μητρος προπαππου, και πολλα απο τα νησια. Δημοσιετηκαν τοτε... πρωτη συγγραφικη δουλεια...

3TO.jpg

Ιδου λοιπον και το βιβλιο αυτο ... απο την συλλογη μου... Δυο τομοι, 1.150 σελιδες, δυο τομιδια με πρακτικες πληροφοριες, 35 χαρτες, τρεις βαλιτσουλες και ακομη και πλαστικο να βαλει κανεις τους χαρτες!

5  TO.jpg

Συλλεκτικο εργο;  Εψαξα το ελληνικο google και βρηκα μια και μονη ανακοινωση απο παλαιοβιβλιοπωλειο της οδου Ιπποσκρατους οπου το βιβλιο αναφερεται ακριβως με αυτο τον ορο!  Τιμη; 29 ευρω....  Το 1963 εκανε 450 δραχμες, δηλαδη 15 δολλαρια!

Τελος, τα δυο ταξιδιαρικια πουλια του οδηγου ηταν δημιουργια του θαυμασιου καλλιτεχνη *Γιωργου Βακιρτζη* (1923−1988 ) που σπουδασε με τους μεγαλους μας Ουμβερτο Αργυρο και τον Κωστα Παρθενη καθως και στην  Σχολη Καλων Τεχνων των Παρισιων (1951−1952). Αλλα ο Γιωργος Βακιρτζης ειναι περισσοτερα γνωστος στον εικαστικο χωρο σαν *ο μεγαλος μεταπολεμικος ζωγραφος της γιγαντοαφισσας (poster)*, που την εκανε για πολλα χρονια  (1945−1965) για κινηματογραφικα εργα.. Τις βλεπαμε αυτες τις αφισσες στους αθηναικους κινηματογραφους. Μαθητης του Στεφανου Αλμαλιωτη, ο Βακιρτζης εγινε πασιγνωστος με τις αφισσες του εξω απο το Ρεξ, το Τιτανια, το Παλλας, το Ορφευς, το Ιρις .. το Κοσμοπολιτ, το Ροζικλαιρ και ολα τα μεγαλα η μικρα σινεμα της εποχης εκεινης. Το 1970 εξεδωσε  το  σημαντικο βιβλιο του  "_Η γιγαντοαφισσα του κινηματογραφου_" .  Σαν ανθρωπος ηταν απλος και πολυ ενδιαφερων. ΕΑΜιτης και παντα δημοκρατικος, επηρεασμενος απο το γαλλικο πνευμα αλλα και απο την εποχη της απελευθερωσεως της κουλτουρας, εγινε πολυ αγαπητος στην νεα γενια που τον ηξερε...  Σημερα πολλα απο τα εργα του ζωγραφικης πουλιωνται για χιλιαδες ευρω στις Αθηναικες γκαλλερι!  

Για μενα *τα δυο ταξιδιαρικια πουλια ειναι ποιηση χωρις λογια*!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΕΧΤRA μερακι απο τον nicholas peppas σε αυτο το θεμα βλεπω, και εμεις απολαμβανουμε!

----------


## Ellinis

> Πισω απο την γεφυρα του Ιταλικου βλεπω ενα ασπρο σκαρι που μαλλον μοιαζει με το *ΓΛΑΡΟΣ* του Καβουνιδη. Δεξια πισω νομιζω οτι εχουμε το *ΤΕΤΗ* και το *ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ* μαζι με δυο πολυ μικρα και ενα μαγαλυτερο που δεν αναγνωριζω 
> 
> 1Messapia.jpg


Μερικά από τα πλοία έχουν κάποια ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά που επιτρέπουν την αναγνώριση τους. 
Έτσι ξαναβάζω τη φωτο με τα πλοία που μπόρεσα να αναγνωρίσω σε κύκλο:
1. ANΔΡΟΣ του Διαπούλη
2. ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ της ΕλΜες
3. ΕΛΛΗ (πρώην ΕΛΣΗ)
4. ΓΛΑΡΟΣ
5. ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ

Από τη συνύπαρξη των πλοίων αυτών μπορεί να προκύψει και η ημερομηνία που τραβήχτηκε η φωτο. 

pireas1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μερικά από τα πλοία έχουν κάποια ιδιαίτερα χαρακτηριστικά που επιτρέπουν την αναγνώριση τους. 
> Έτσι ξαναβάζω τη φωτο με τα πλοία που μπόρεσα να αναγνωρίσω σε κύκλο:
> 1. ANΔΡΟΣ του Διαπούλη
> 2. ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ της ΕλΜες
> 3. ΕΛΛΗ (πρώην ΕΛΣΗ)
> 4. ΓΛΑΡΟΣ
> 5. ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ
> 
> Από τη συνύπαρξη των πλοίων αυτών μπορεί να προκύψει και η ημερομηνία που τραβήχτηκε η φωτο. 
> ...


Συμφωνω οτι το *Ε* ειναι το *ΕΛΛΗ* και οχι το *ΤΕΤΗ*, και το *D* το _ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ_ και οχι το *ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ*.    Για το *Α*, το φουγαρο λεει για _ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ αλλα τι ειναι αυτο το ειδος πλωρης που μαλλον βλεπουμε μπροστα (κοκκινος κυκλος);

Το *Τ* πρεπει να ειναι το ρυμουλκο *ΤΙΤΑΝ*

Μηπως μπορεις να αναγνωρισεις τα δυο τελευταια; Το _U2_ και το _U1_?

Messaria enlarged.jpg

_Χρονολογηση_: Η φωτογραφια ειναι μετα το 1958 γιατι αυτη την χρονια αλλαξε το  *BRETAGNE* σε *MASSALIA*. Και πριν απο το 1962 γιατι τοτε βγηκε ο Τουριστικος Οδηγος. Τελικα το *ΕΛΛΗ (ΕΛΣΗ)* γινεται το καθοριστικο πλοιο: *ΕΛΣΗ* μεχρι το 1958, *ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ* 1958−60, *ΕΛΛΗ* του Τυπαλδου μετα το 1960. 

Το σκαρι ειναι ασπρο, επομενως το *ΕΛΣΗ* διαγραφεται. Εγω δεν βλεπω μαυρο φουγαρο, εσεις; 
ET.jpg
Διαγραφεται και του Τογια... Αρα 1960−62, μαλλον 1960 η 1961 για να βρεθει καιρος να εκτυπωθει η φωτογραφια και να περασει στον Οδηγο...

----------


## Ellinis

> Συμφωνω οτι το *Ε* ειναι το *ΕΛΛΗ* και οχι το *ΤΕΤΗ*, και το *D* το _ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ_ και οχι το *ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ*. Για το *Α*, το φουγαρο λεει για _ΑΝΔΡΟΣ_ αλλα τι ειναι αυτο το ειδος πλωρης που μαλλον βλεπουμε μπροστα (κοκκινος κυκλος);
> 
> Το *Τ* πρεπει να ειναι το ρυμουλκο *ΤΙΤΑΝ*
> 
> Μηπως μπορεις να αναγνωρισεις τα δυο τελευταια; Το _U2_ και το _U1_?


Νομίζω οτι το άσπρο που έβαλες σε κόκκινο κύκλο είναι ένας αεραγωγός του Ιταλικού πλοίου. 
To* T* είναι κάποιο μικρό μότορσιπ.
Τα U1-U2 δεν φαίνονται τόσο καθαρά που να μπορώ εγώ να τα ξεχωρίσω. Νομίζω όμως οτι το U1 είναι το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νομίζω οτι το άσπρο που έβαλες σε κόκκινο κύκλο είναι ένας αεραγωγός του Ιταλικού πλοίου. 
> To* T* είναι κάποιο μικρό μότορσιπ.
> Τα U1-U2 δεν φαίνονται τόσο καθαρά που να μπορώ εγώ να τα ξεχωρίσω. Νομίζω όμως οτι το U1 είναι το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ.


Μετα απο τα προσφατα μηνυματα, κατεληξα και εγω στο συμπερασμα οτι το μαυρουλη ειναι ο *ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ*

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια απιθανη φωτογραφια του Πειραια του 1930  απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη φωτογραφιων, επιστολικων δελταριων (καρτ ποσταλ) και εφημεριδων του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Χαρισμενη στον φιλο _T.S.S. APOLLON_ που παντα του αρεσουν οι παλιες φωτογραφιες του Πειραια που δειχνουν πως ζουσε ο κοσμος...

Piraeus 1930.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Οι αγγλικοι τιτλοι της ελληνικης ταινιας *Πιο θερμη και απο τον ηλιο* με την Αννα Φονσου, τον Ανδρεα Μπαρκουλη και τον Φαιδωνα Γεωργιτση. Σκηνοθεσια Ομηρου Ευστρατιαδη. 1972

Ποιος θα μας πει τι πλοια αναγνωριζει;


Two faces of love.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Οι αγγλικοι τιτλοι της ελληνικης ταινιας *Πιο θερμη και απο τον ηλιο* με την Αννα Φονσου, τον Ανδρεα Μπαρκουλη και τον Φαιδωνα Γεωργιτση. Σκηνοθεσια Ομηρου Ευστρατιαδη. 1972
> 
> Ποιος θα μας πει τι πλοια αναγνωριζει;


Ενα Πορτοκαλη Ηλιο, (μια Νεράιδα αναμεσα), μια Μεγαλοχαρη, και μια Ναϊαδα στο βαθος!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ενα Πορτοκαλη Ηλιο, (μια Νεράιδα αναμεσα), μια Μεγαλοχαρη, και μια Ναϊαδα στο βαθος!


Φίλε Finnpartner εγώ δεν βλέπω την Νεράϊδα ούτε τη Μεγαλόχαρη. Βλέπω όμως το Αύρα και το Χαρά ανάμεσα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Φίλε Finnpartner εγώ δεν βλέπω την Νεράϊδα ούτε τη Μεγαλόχαρη. Βλέπω όμως το Αύρα και το Χαρά ανάμεσα.


Τι να σπω... αριστερα απο τον Πορτοκαλη Ηλιο, βλεπω κατι που εχει καταστρωμα μπροστα απο τη γεφυρα... Αμεσως αριστερα του, βλεπω μια τσιμινιερα, που μου θυμιζει αυτη του μεγαλοχαρη. Κιτρινη με με ενα κυκλο στη μεση. Δεν ειμαι 100% σιγουρος. Με τα μικρα του Αργοσαρωνικου, δεν τα πηγα ποτε καλα... :-S

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Finnpartner_1966 Αριστερα του Πορτοκαλη Ηλιου   πρωτο ειναι το Χαρα και δευτερο το Αυρα.

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> Φιλε Finnpartner_1966 Αριστερα του Πορτοκαλη Ηλιου   πρωτο ειναι το Χαρα και δευτερο το Αυρα.


OK!! Eσεις ξερετε!! ;-ΡΡΡΡ Απο εκεινα εκει, ζητημα να ξερω 2-3...!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο _ellinis_ και αλλοι μας εχουν πει για τις καταστροφες του επιβατηγου στολου μας το 1941. Ολοι μας εχουμε προσθεσει φωτογραφιες.

Αλλα εδω βρηκαμε ενα σπανιοτατο ιταλικο φιλμ  απο τις 2 Ιουνιου 1941 που δινει γλαφυροτατα τους βομβαρδισμους του Πειραιως και των περιξ (διακρινω Ευβοια και Μεγαριδα) καθως και διαφορα πλοια μας βυθισμενα στο λιμανι του Πειραιως. Προειδοποιω οτι το φιλμ δεν ειναι ευκολο να το δειτε χωρις θλιψη

http://camera.archivioluce.com/camer...iterraneo.html

1.jpg
1a.jpg
3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Eνα σπανιοτατο ιταλικο φιλμ  απο τις 2 Ιουνιου 1941 που δινει γλαφυροτατα τους βομβαρδισμους του Πειραιως και των περιξ (διακρινω Ευβοια και Μεγαριδα) καθως και διαφορα πλοια μας βυθισμενα στο λιμανι του Πειραιως. 

http://camera.archivioluce.com/camer...iterraneo.html

4.jpg
5.jpg
7.jpg

----------


## Ergis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89193
> 
> _Αφιερωμένη στούς λάτρεις του θέματος, και στούς καλούς φ;iλους:
> T.S.S. APOLLON,  Ellinis,  sylver23,  britanis και  gikasd_


δεν ηξερα οτι επι Βεντουρη ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ δεν ειχε ολες τις καμπινες της πρωτης θεσης,εκτος και αν δεν φαινονται στη συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια... :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## captain

...Από σημερινή :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:  δημοσίευση στη διεύθυνση: http://www.protothema.gr/greece/article/?aid=82964 αναφορικά με επιχείρηση της ΕΥΠ σε πλοίο στον Πειραιά....
A93B9853B574FFBF78F2682B8E0FDAD4.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H απιθανη αυτη φωτο ειναι του 2000

----------


## Ellinis

Το ΛΑΤΩ γιατί είναι όμως στην παγόδα;

----------


## Karolos

> δεν ηξερα οτι επι Βεντουρη ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ δεν ειχε ολες τις καμπινες της πρωτης θεσης,εκτος και αν δεν φαινονται στη συγκεκριμενη φωτογραφια...


Επειδή εδώ, (Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89193)  υπάρχει ο δαίμονας του σκαναρίσματος, δές μία άλλη φωτογραφία του βαποριού εκείνης της εποχής.

karolos_0332.jpg

_Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα.
_

----------


## Ergis

απολυτα.σευχαριστω πολυ/Εκεινη την εποχη ελαμπε ο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑΣ.....

----------


## τοξοτης

> Eνα σπανιοτατο ιταλικο φιλμ απο τις 2 Ιουνιου 1941 που δινει γλαφυροτατα τους βομβαρδισμους του Πειραιως και των περιξ (διακρινω Ευβοια και Μεγαριδα) καθως και διαφορα πλοια μας βυθισμενα στο λιμανι του Πειραιως. 
> 
> http://camera.archivioluce.com/camer...iterraneo.html
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107910
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107911
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107912


*Φ*ανταστικό , *Σ*πανιότατο ηχητικό και οπτικό ντοκουμέντο.

----------


## captain

¶λλη μία...από σημερινή :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:  δημοσίευση στο link: http://www.protothema.gr/economy/article/?aid=83091
1DC96F9ED0E06F37628B92BCAFC52965.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Η Φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη το καλοκαιρι του 1979 διακρινονται απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια _Ωκεανος_ - _Αγ. Γεωργιος_ - _Ariane_ - _Αιγαιον._
thalassa002.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_

----------


## Ellinis

Aφού έχει το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ μέσα, δεν θα μπορούσε παρά να είναι μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία :-)
Νομίζω πως δίπλα στην παγόδα του ΟΛΠ είναι και το ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η Φωτογραφια ειναι τραβηγμενη το καλοκαιρι του 1979 διακρινονται απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια _Ωκεανος_ - _Αγ. Γεωργιος_ - _Ariane_ - _Αιγαιον._
> thalassa002.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_


Μήπως διακρίνω και ένα <άλλος για Κακή Βίγλα...........>

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Ellinis Ειναι το Στελλα Σολαρις.
Φιλε Τοξοτης ειναι ενα Σαλαμινιωτικο σωστα διακρινεις.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αλλη μια φωτογραφια του Peter Stafford απο το μεγαλο λιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1979, απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια διακρινονται τα Σιτυ οφ Μυκονος - Σιτυ οφ Ανδρος - Ωκεανος - Στελλα Σολαρις και σε πρωτο πλανο ενα ιπταμενο δελφινι της εταιριας ceres._

thalassa003.jpg

_Πανεμορφες εικονες απο το παρελθον... μας ταξιδευουν και ξυπνουν τις  αναμνησεις... ομορφες θυμισες...οσο υπαρχουν Αγνοι και γνησιοι, πραγματικοι καραβολατρες...τα σκαρια του χθες δεν θα χαθουν ποτε..._

----------


## Ellinis

> _Αλλη μια φωτογραφια του Peter Stafford απο το μεγαλο λιμανι το καλοκαιρι του 1979, απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια διακρινονται τα Σιτυ οφ Μυκονος - Σιτυ οφ Ανδρος - Ωκεανος - Στελλα Σολαρις και σε πρωτο πλανο ενα ιπταμενο δελφινι της εταιριας ceres._
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109010
> 
> _Πανεμορφες εικονες απο το παρελθον... μας ταξιδευουν και ξυπνουν τις αναμνησεις... ομορφες θυμισες...οσο υπαρχουν Αγνοι και γνησιοι, πραγματικοι καραβολατρες...τα σκαρια του χθες δεν θα χαθουν ποτε..._


Και τι δεν είδε εκείνη τη μέρα ο P.Stafford... πέρα από τις δύο τελευταίες φωτογραφίες που ανέβασες, πρέπει να ήταν η ίδια μέρα που φωτογράφησε και τον Απόλλωνα στη φωτο που έχεις ανεβάσει στο δικό του θέμα.

Και οι δύο φωτογραφίες ενώνονται -δίνοντας ένα απίστευτο πανόραμα του Πειραιά του χθες...

PIREA1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ομορφη πανοραμικη εικονα!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Απο την ψηφιακη βιβλιοθηκη του ΕΛΙΑ μια ωραια φωτογραφια του Πειραιως το 1955... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 97871


ωραια φωτογραφια του Πειραιως το 1955... 
ΠΑΣΑΛΙΜΑΝΙ ΓΩΝΙΑ 2ας ΜΕΡΑΡΧΕΙΑΣ

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΦΩΤ ΑΡΙΣΤΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΩΝΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΙΣΤΟΡΙΚΟ ΚΑΦΕΝΕΙΟ --ΖΑΧΑΡΟΠΛΑΣΤΕΙΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΡΟΒΟΛΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΣΤΕΚΙ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΝΟ ΑΝ ΤΟ ΘΥΜΑΣΕ .Η ΙΙ ΜΕΡΑΡΧΙΑΣ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΔΡΟΜΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΩΝ ,ΤΗΣ ΣΧΟΛΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΩΝ Ε.Ν  ΑΡΧΙΜΗΔΗΣ Ο ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΣ ΣΤΑΤΙΩΤΗΣ ΤΑ ΣΚΑΛΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ Η ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΣΕ ΜΑΣ ΤΡΟΥΜΠΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΔΡΟΜΟΥΣ.ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΘΑ ΜΗΝΟΥΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΑ ΑΝΕΞΕΙΤΗΛΑ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΜΑΣ. ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΜΟΧΛΑΙΒΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΑΝΑΜΝΗΣΕΙΣ

----------


## a.molos

Ζητούνται πληροφορίες για το εικονιζόμενο κτίριο το οποίο δεν υπάρχει πλέον στο λιμάνι, αφού στο χώρο διαμορφώθηκε η νέα προβλήτα προς Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## τοξοτης

Βρήκα την πιό κάτω ιστορική αναδρομή στον Πειραιά.
Δε ξέρω αν έχει ξαναπαιχθεί. 
Αν ναι παρακαλώ ενημερώστε με ή διαγράψτε το.

http://www.greektube.org/content/view/66156/2/

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Καλοκαιρι του 1979 στο Μεγαλο λιμανι, βλεπουμε απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια της φωτογραφιας τα Σιτυ οφ Μυκονος, Σιτυ οφ Ανδρος και το Ωκεανος._ 
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_
Piraeus 1979 Peter Stafford.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΗΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΚΜΙΡΙΟΜΕΝΟ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ομορφη φωτογραφια του μεγαλου λιμανιου απο τα *Θεοφανεια του 1953* που θα μας επιτρεψει να δοκιμασουμε τις γνωσεις μας αναγνωρισης πλοιων που ταξιδευαν το 1950.

Ποια απο αυτα τα πλοια αναγνωριζουν οι παλιοι;  Σαν να βλεπω το *Καδιω* εμπρος δεξια κατω απο τις σημαιες και ισως το *Ποταμιανος* αριστερα του (αλλα ασπρο; ). Ειναιτο  *Πινδος* δεξια του *Καδιω*;  Και ποιο ειναι αυτο το ασπρο εμπρος αριστερα; To *Ανδρος*;

Piraeus Epiphany 1953.jpg

Πηγη: www.ebay.it

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Nicholas διακρινω απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια της φωτογραφιας το ΠινδοςΙΙ πισω στο βαθος το Αγγελικα δυο εκ των Ιταλικων επανορθωσεων (το ενα ειναι του Νομικου και το αλλο ειναι το Κολοκοτρωνης -Γ.Ποταμιανος)  και το Κωστακης Τογιας_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Φιλε Nicholas διακρινω απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια της φωτογραφιας το ΠινδοςΙΙ πισω στο βαθος το Αγγελικα δυο εκ των Ιταλικων επανορθωσεων (το ενα ειναι του Νομικου και το αλλο ειναι το Κολοκοτρωνης -Γ.Ποταμιανος)  και το Κωστακης Τογιας_



Ωραιοτατα!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Νicholas  στα δεξια της φωτογραφιας ειναι και το Καλαμαρα.

----------


## karystos

Πειραιάς Νοέμβριος του 1995.

Στην Ακτή Μιαούλη από δεξιά το νεόφερτο SEAJET, το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ, το ΙΠΠΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ, το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ (το παλιό), το ΠΗΝΕΛΟΠΗ Α και το ΝΤΑΛΙΑΝΑ

ΑΚΤΗ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ-1.jpg

Στα διακοσάρια το ΜΙΛΕΝΑ, το ΜΑΡΙΝΑ και το ΡΟΔΟΣ με τα μουστάκια

ΔΙΑΚΟΣΑΡΙΑ-1.jpg

Στου Τζελέπη το ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ (ανάποδα), το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ 2 επί Βεντούρη, το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ και το ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ

ΤΖΕΛΕΠΗ-1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες φωτο φιλε karystos.Το ναιας ειναι λιγο πριν βελτιωσει τις μπλε γραμμες του και αποκτησει πιο αναλαφρο στυλ

----------


## Apostolos

Σας ετοιμάζω μερικά βίντεο με περίπου τις ίδιες εικόνες...

----------


## nikos1945

> Σας ετοιμάζω μερικά βίντεο με περίπου τις ίδιες εικόνες...


ΦΙΛΕ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΔΟΥΜΕ

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια καρτ ποσταλ του Πειραιως, μαλλον απο το 1961 (οταν αλλαξε ονομα το *Κυκλαδες* και εγινε *Πολικος*)

Piraeus.jpg

Απο αριστερα:
•    Τρια Σαλαμινιωτικα, το δευτερο απο τα οποια ειναι το Αικατερινη
•    Αγνωστο φορτηγο (γκρι σκουρο) η μπας και ειναι μικρο πορθμειο;
Επειτα απο μπρος πος τα πισω
•    Δυο Σαλαμινιωτικα
•    *Μαριω*
•    *Σαρωνις*
•    *Αιγινα*
•    *Πινδος*
•    Ενα η δυο με κιτρινα φουγαρα
•    Το πορθμειο *Αφαια*
•    Το *Μαριλενα*
Και αριστερα (με το μεγαλο Κ) το *Πολικος* 
Δεν ξερω πιο ειναι το καραβι πισω του

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα, διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος αλλά Σαρωνίς και Μαριώ δεν βλέπω στην φωτογραφία. Βλέπω όμως το Χαρά (με την ψηλή κίτρινη τσιμινιέρα και το Μ=Μεταξάς) δίπλα στο Πίνδος, το οποίο Πίνδος έχει την νέα μοντέρνα τσιμινιέρα, και στο βάθος πίσω από την πρύμη του Πολικός κάποιο από τα τρία ιταλικά του Νομικού.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νικόλα, διόρθωσέ με αν κάνω λάθος αλλά Σαρωνίς και Μαριώ δεν βλέπω στην φωτογραφία. Βλέπω όμως το Χαρά (με την ψηλή κίτρινη τσιμινιέρα και το Μ=Μεταξάς) δίπλα στο Πίνδος, το οποίο Πίνδος έχει την νέα μοντέρνα τσιμινιέρα, και στο βάθος πίσω από την πρύμη του Πολικός κάποιο από τα τρία ιταλικά του Νομικού.


Νομιζα οτι αυτο που προεξεχει μεταξυ των Σαλαμινιωτικων και του Χαρα (ευχαριστω που το ανεγνωρισες) ειναι το Μαριω. Οταν μεγενθυνω την φωτογραφια βλεπω πεντε γραμματα και τα πρωτα τρια μου φαινονται ΜΑΡ

----------


## aegina

Sti foto diakrinontai mono ta XARA & PINDOS...AFAIA den nomizw to AFAIA einai tou &acute;65`.To `65 to PINDOS eixe fygei apo to Saroniko...

----------


## nikos1945

> Μια καρτ ποσταλ του Πειραιως, μαλλον απο το 1961 (οταν αλλαξε ονομα το *Κυκλαδες* και εγινε *Πολικος*)
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113836
> 
> Απο αριστερα:
> •    Τρια Σαλαμινιωτικα, το δευτερο απο τα οποια ειναι το Αικατερινη
> •    Αγνωστο φορτηγο (γκρι σκουρο) η μπας και ειναι μικρο πορθμειο;
> Επειτα απο μπρος πος τα πισω
> •    Δυο Σαλαμινιωτικα
> ...


ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΒΟΥΝΙΔΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΡΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΕΝΕ ΕΠ'ΑΓΚΥΡΑΣ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΓΕΚΡΗΜΕΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> ΝΙΚΟΛΑ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΑΓΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΣΩ ΤΟ ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΒΟΥΝΙΔΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΡΑΦΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΑΡΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΔΕΝΕ ΕΠ'ΑΓΚΥΡΑΣ ΤΟ ΣΥΓΓΕΚΡΗΜΕΝΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ


 Κι όμως φίλε nikos1945 παρατήρησε τις ανοικτές περαντζάδες του πλοίου στην πρύμη του Πολικός και θα δεις ότι είναι ένα από τα τρία ιταλικά αδελφά του Νομικού.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Νικολα ετσι οπως τα γραφει ο Αλεξανδρος ειναι ενα απο τα τρια αδελφα Ιταλικα του Νομικου.

----------


## nikos1945

> Κι όμως φίλε nikos1945 παρατήρησε τις ανοικτές περαντζάδες του πλοίου στην πρύμη του Πολικός και θα δεις ότι είναι ένα από τα τρία ιταλικά αδελφά του Νομικού.


ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΣΥΜΦΟΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΑ ΤΗΝ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΙΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ.




> Νικολα ετσι οπως τα γραφει ο Αλεξανδρος ειναι ενα απο τα τρια αδελφα Ιταλικα του Νομικου.


ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ ΑΝ ΓΝΟΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ .

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

1972 απο ΕΛΙΑ.  Τι βλεπουμε εδω;

Ship 1972.JPG

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> 1972 απο ΕΛΙΑ. Τι βλεπουμε εδω;
> 
> Ship 1972.JPG


Εγώ Νικόλα βλέπω ένα από τα αδελφά Αχιλλεύς/Αγαμέμνων στο βάθος με τα χρώματα των Ολυμπιακών Κρουαζιερών ή Νομικού (φαίνονται οι δύο οριζόντιες ρίγες αλλά δεν είναι εμφανές το σινιάλο στη μέση) και σε πρώτο πλάνο μάλλον το Lastovo της Jadrolinija το οποίο ήταν τακτικός επισκέπτης του Πειραιά 1953-1965 που έκανε το κυκλικό δρομολόγιο από Τριέστη μέσω Δαλματικών ακτών, τα Ιόνια νησιά και έφτανε μέχρι Πειραιά (και αργότερα μέχρι το Ηράκλειο) μαζί με το παλιό Istra.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Νομικος Αλεξανδρε

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Dear friends here is an attractive 1973 postcard which I obtained on ebay with the Ellinis, Pegasus or Hermes and Fantasia, plus two other interesting vessels which are familiar but I cannot identify. The one on the left looks like the Kalymnos and the extreme right of the picture although only half the vessel can be seen looks like an ex corvette Lemnos perhaps ? (although funnel seems white!)

Henry  :Confused: 

scan0001.jpg

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΘ'ΑΥΤΩ ΦΟΡΙΟΥΜ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ? .ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΟΜΕΘΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΛΟΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΩ,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ .........ΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ.

----------


## Harry14

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΘ'ΑΥΤΩ ΦΟΡΙΟΥΜ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ? .ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΟΜΕΘΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΛΟΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΩ,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ .........ΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ.


Ισως ο γραφων δεν ειναι ελληνοφωνος;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΘ'ΑΥΤΩ ΦΟΡΙΟΥΜ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ? .ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΟΜΕΘΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΛΟΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΩ,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ .........ΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ.


Νικο

Ο φιλος μας Henry Casicaro δεν νομιζω οτι μιλαει ελληνικα. Μενει μονιμα στο Γιβραλταρ και ειναι μια απιθανη πηγη σπανιων φωτογραφιων και ιδιως μπροσουρων...  Και εγω γραφω καπου, καπου στα αγγλικα οταν προκειται για θεμα που ενδιαφερει αμεσα τους ξενους φιλους μας.  Ετσι το nautilia.gr εχει αποκτησει πολλους που το παρακολουθουν απο μακρυα. Πολλες ιστοσελιδες του εξωτερικου αναφερουν πραγματα που παρουσιασθηκαν εδω στο nautilia.gr.

Φιλικα 

Νικος

----------


## τοξοτης

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΘ'ΑΥΤΩ ΦΟΡΙΟΥΜ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ? .ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΟΜΕΘΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΛΟΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΩ,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ .........ΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ.


 

Αγαπητέ μου η παρακάτω απάντηση είναι προσωπική μιας και δεν είμαι αρμόδιος για να σου απαντήσω.

Το θέμα της <αγραμματοσύνης>  λύνεται όπως το έλυσα και εγώ μιας και δεν είμαι καλός χειριστής των ξένων γλωσσών.
Επιλέγω λοιπόν αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει , το μεταφέρω σε μία <μηχανή> αυτόματης μετάφρασης και βλέπω περίπου τη ήθελε να γράψει ο/η φίλος/η που έκανε την παρουσίαση.

Τώρα στο γιατί κάποιοι δε γράφουν Ελληνικά , το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφθώ είναι ότι το Nautilia.gr , το πρώτο forum σε θέματα ναυτιλίας και όχι μόνο έχει ξεπεράσει τα Ελληνικά σύνορα οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις δε μπορεί να ζητήσεις από ένα ξένο να σου γράψει Ελληνικά.

Βέβαια είπαμε θεωρίες δικές μου είναι αυτές.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΘ'ΑΥΤΩ ΦΟΡΙΟΥΜ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΑΙ ΑΓΓΛΙΚΑ? .ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΟΜΕΘΑ ΤΑ ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ.ΜΗΠΩΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΛΟΓΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΘΩ,ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΟΙ .........ΑΜΟΡΦΩΤΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ.


My apologies if I have offended any members by not writing in Greek. Unfortunately I don't speak fluent Greek and I depend on Google translations of the text to understand some of the threads. However there are many Greek friends who understand this and are only too happy to reply in English as a courtesy to non Greek speaking members. Thank you Nicholas Peppas!

I hope my contributions are taken in the spirit which they are offered.

Efcharisto 

Henry

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> My apologies if I have offended any members by not writing in Greek. Unfortunately I don't speak fluent Greek and I depend on Google translations of the text to understand some of the threads. However there are many Greek friends who understand this and are only too happy to reply in English as a courtesy to non Greek speaking members. Thank you Nicholas Peppas!
> 
> I hope my contributions are taken in the spirit which they are offered.
> 
> Efcharisto 
> 
> Henry



Henry

You surprise me every day!!!!  So, you do understand some Greek. I am glad!  Your presence in this site has been a great blessing for all of us. I hope to visit you some day. The closest I have been in southern Spain. I am going again at the end of January....  But to go from south Spain to Gibraltar is another story!

N

----------


## nikos1945

> Νικο
> 
> Ο φιλος μας Henry Casicaro δεν νομιζω οτι μιλαει ελληνικα. Μενει μονιμα στο Γιβραλταρ και ειναι μια απιθανη πηγη σπανιων φωτογραφιων και ιδιως μπροσουρων...  Και εγω γραφω καπου, καπου στα αγγλικα οταν προκειται για θεμα που ενδιαφερει αμεσα τους ξενους φιλους μας.  Ετσι το nautilia.gr εχει αποκτησει πολλους που το παρακολουθουν απο μακρυα. Πολλες ιστοσελιδες του εξωτερικου αναφερουν πραγματα που παρουσιασθηκαν εδω στο nautilia.gr.
> 
> Φιλικα 
> 
> Νικος


ΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΤ'ΑΡΧΗ ΘΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΟΡΙΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΙΜΕΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ.ΟΜΩΣ Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΘΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΟΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Νικολα ο Henry ζει στο εξωτερικο ειναι πολυ καλος φιλος και εχει μεγαλη προσφορα στα ιστορικα θεματα του Forum, δεν μιλα Ελληνικα ομως ειναι τιμη μας που τον εχουμε στην μεγαλη θαλασσινη παρεα μας!_
_Οπως καταλαβαινεις το nautilia.gr εχει περασει τα Ελληνικα συνορα και εχει αποκτησει φιλους ανα την Υφηλιο._ 
_Σε αυτην την δυνατη παρεα λοιπον δεν μπορει να σταθει εμποδιο η γλωσσα!_

----------


## τοξοτης

> ΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΤ'ΑΡΧΗ ΘΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΦΙΛΟ ΜΑΣ ΔΙΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΓΝΟΡΙΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΙΜΕΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ.ΟΜΩΣ Η ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΘΑ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΩ ΟΤΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΝΟΡΙΖΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΓΛΩΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΚΡΑΤΟΣ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ.


 
Φίλε μου ,

'Όπως γνωρίζεις το <Internet> δεν έχει πατρίδα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ,άρα κανείς δε πάει στην Πατρίδα κανενός , άρα κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να ξέρει τη γλώσσα κάποιου άλλου.

Απ ότι δε είδα παραπάνω ο φίλος Henry Casicaro κάνει το αντίθετο περίπου από αυτό που σου είπα ότι κάνω εγώ.
Χρησιμοποιεί τη μετάφραση Google από Ελληνικά σε Αγγλικά σε αντίθεση με μένα από Αγγλικά (θα μπορούσε να είναι οτιδήποτε) σε Ελληνικά.

----------


## nikos1945

> _Νικολα ο Henry ζει στο εξωτερικο ειναι πολυ καλος φιλος και εχει μεγαλη προσφορα στα ιστορικα θεματα του Forum, δεν μιλα Ελληνικα ομως ειναι τιμη μας που τον εχουμε στην μεγαλη θαλασσινη παρεα μας!_
> _Οπως καταλαβαινεις το nautilia.gr εχει περασει τα Ελληνικα συνορα και εχει αποκτησει φιλους ανα την Υφηλιο._ 
> _Σε αυτην την δυνατη παρεα λοιπον δεν μπορει να σταθει εμποδιο η γλωσσα!_


ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΩ ΤΑ ΟΣΑ ΥΠΟΘΥΚΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΗ ΕΔΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## τοξοτης

> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΙ ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΞΟΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΚΑΛΩ ΤΑ ΟΣΑ ΥΠΟΘΥΚΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΚΑΝΑ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΝΑ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣΗ ΕΔΩ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


 
Αγαπητέ μου , για μένα δεν είχε ανοίξει κανένα θέμα ούτως ώστε να κλείσει. Απλά διαφορετικές απόψεις υπήρχαν , ίσως λάθος αντίληψη.
Να ξέρεις δε ότι ή γνώμη/άποψη του καθενός είναι σεβαστή αρκεί να γίνεται σε κόσμιο τόνο , όπως ο δικός σου.

----------


## Karolos

> Φίλε μου ,
> 
> 'Όπως γνωρίζεις το <Internet> δεν έχει πατρίδα ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΓΚΟΣΜΙΟ ,άρα κανείς δε πάει στην Πατρίδα κανενός , άρα κανείς δεν είναι υποχρεωμένος να ξέρει τη γλώσσα κάποιου άλλου.
> 
> Απ ότι δε είδα παραπάνω ο φίλος Henry Casicaro κάνει το αντίθετο περίπου από αυτό που σου είπα ότι κάνω εγώ.
> Χρησιμοποιεί τη μετάφραση Google από Ελληνικά σε Αγγλικά σε αντίθεση με μένα από Αγγλικά (θα μπορούσε να είναι οτιδήποτε) σε Ελληνικά.



_Και εγώ ρε παιδιά είμαι όπως  ο φίλος μου ο nikos1945 .                  Με τα Αγγλικά είμαι τσακωμένος, πώς θα βρω αυτήν την μετάφραση ;;;
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και συγνώμη εάν γίνομαι κουραστικός._

----------


## Ellinis

Κάρολε, δες εδώ. κάνε copy-paste το αγγλικό κείμενο που θες και θα στο μεταφράσει.

----------


## Karolos

> Κάρολε, δες εδώ. κάνε copy-paste το αγγλικό κείμενο που θες και θα στο μεταφράσει.



_Eυχαριστώ πολύ !!!
Να είσαι πάντα καλά._

----------


## karystos

Πειραιάς Δεκέμβριος 1995

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και ΕΛ. ΒΕΝΙΖΕΟΣ στην Ηετώνια, ΑΠΤΕΡΑ στον Αγιο Διονύση, ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ στη γωνία στα Λεμονάδικα, ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ1, ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 (κατασχεμένα) στα Λεμονάδικα. ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ άφιξη, ΘΕΟΦΙΛΟΣ στο δόντι του Τζελέπη.


Εικόνα 021-1.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Δεν ξέρω αν ειναι η ίδια ημέρα αλλα ειχα προσπαθήσει παιδάκι τότε να βιντεοσκοπίσω απο την πρύμη του Αριάδνη τον Βενιζέλο και αρχισε να με κυνηγά κάποιος ηλήθιο ναυτης και να μου λεει "Φύγε παλιοκατάσκοπε!"
Αν την βρώ την κασσέτα θα σας το βάλω!

----------


## karystos

Αρχές του 1996 τα παροπλισμένα και κατασχεμένα ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 1, ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 και το ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ ΙΙ. Δεξιά το VERGINA SKY των Κοσμά-Καραηλία-Καραφωτιά

Εικόνα 008-1.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ιστορική φωτογραφία από τον karystos που με έβαλε σε σκέψεις.
15 χρόνια περάσανε και στις ίδιες περίπου θέσεις είναι κάποια άλλα κατασχεμένα καράβια... η ιστορία του λιμανιού κάνει κύκλους... μόνο που αυτή τη φορά δεν τα βλέπω να καταφέρουν να ξαναταξιδεψουν  :Sad: 

Τι φταίει και ψοφάνε τα έρμα; :?:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μια αγνωστη μας καρτποσταλ της εκκλησιας της Αγιας Τριαδος στον Πειραια απο τις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1960

Αφιερωμενη στους _βαγγελις ροκκος_, _nikos1945_ και _T.S.S. APOLLON_ που τους αρεσουν τετοιες φωτογραφιες (οπως και εμενα)

Απο μια απιθανη πηγη, το τουρκικο  http://urun.gittigidiyor.com/  που ειναι ενα ειδος E-bay για την Τουρκια

Piraeus3.jpg

----------


## kastkon8

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ 70 ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΓΚΡΕΜΙΣΕ Ο ΣΚΥΛΙΤΣΗΣ ΤΟ 1970

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ΑΓΑΠΗΤΕ ΦΙΛΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΩΡΑΙΑ Η ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΟΥ 70 ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΤΟ ΡΟΛΟΙ ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΓΚΡΕΜΙΣΕ Ο ΣΚΥΛΙΤΣΗΣ ΤΟ 1970


Απολυτο δικιο και ευχαριστω για την διορθωση

----------


## Ellinis

Πρυμνοδετημένα στο Ξαβέρι μια σειρά από κρουαζιερόπλοια του χθες αλλά και ένα του σήμερα... 
ΜΑΡΙΑ ΚΟΣΜΑΣ, ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ, ΑΕGEAN I, και στο βάθος το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ. 

Εκεί ανάμεσα στέκεται και η ΦΑΙΔΡΑ. Κάποια σκέψη γιατί να βρέθηκε εκεί;

pireas14.jpg
πηγή: corbis.net

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πρυμνοδετημένα στο Ξαβέρι μια σειρά από κρουαζιερόπλοια του χθες αλλά και ένα του σήμερα... 
> ΜΑΡΙΑ ΚΟΣΜΑΣ, ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ, ΑΕGEAN I, και στο βάθος το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΚ. 
> 
> Εκεί ανάμεσα στέκεται και η ΦΑΙΔΡΑ. Κάποια σκέψη γιατί να βρέθηκε εκεί;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117216
> πηγή: corbis.net


 
Μιας και αναφέρθηκε (ίσως να υπάρχει κι αλλού και να μην την είδα )

ΜΑΡΙΑ ΚΟΣΜΑΣ

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Kosmas-01.html

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

¶ρη, ανάμεσα στο ARCADIA και το AEGEAN DOLPHIN υπάρχει και το DIVA. Η δε φωτογραφία πρέπει να είναι του 1995 όπου το OLYMPIC φορούσε τον βυζαντινό σταυρό της Ηπειρωτικής πριν αλλάξει το 1996 στα χρώματα της ROC, του λείπει δε το μπλε ζωνάρι, άρα ήταν στα βαψίματα πριν ξεκινήσει την πρώτη του σαιζόν μετά την απόκτησή του από την Ηπειρωτική.

----------


## sv1xv

> το OLYMPIC φορούσε τον *βυζαντινό σταυρό* της Ηπειρωτικής


Εγώ νόμιζα ότι το σήμα της Ηπειρωτικής ήταν μια  τετράφυλλη προπέλα. Έκανα λάθος τελικά?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Βυζαντινος Σταυρος φιλε  sv1xv

----------


## Naias II

> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι το σήμα της Ηπειρωτικής ήταν μια  τετράφυλλη προπέλα. Έκανα λάθος τελικά?


Γνωρίζει όμως κανείς αν υπήρχε εταιρεία με τέτοιο σινιάλο  :Confused:

----------


## Ellinis

Σε επιβατηγά, εγώ δεν έχω υπόψη μου τέτοιο σινιάλο...

----------


## dimitris!

Αγαπητοί φίλοι μια ερώτηση που θέλω να κάνω ως νεότερος...Είδα καπου μέσα σε αυτό το θέμα μια φωτογραφία του 1979 όπου φαίνεται ένα ιπτάμενο δελφίνι (τα κλασσικά δελφίνια με μπλέ και κίτρινο χρώμα) Ομολογώ οτι εξεπλάγην γιατι νόμιζα οτι αυτού του είδους σκάφη ήταν νεότερα.Μπορεί κάποιος να με πληροφορήσει πότε πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν στην χωρα μας??

----------


## rjjjh2004

Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι τα πρωτοθυμάμαι ως ιδιοκτησία Λιβανού (Ceres Hydrofoils) στη Μαρίνα της Ζέας όταν ήμουν 4η Δημοτικού (το δημοτικό μου ήταν Καστέλλα και μιλάμε για το 1976). Πήγαιναν Ύδρα - Σπέτσες και είχαν ακόμα τις θορυβώδεις και ρυπογόνες Ρώσσικες μηχανές. Βέβαια έχω διαβάσει γιατο "Εξπρες" που υπήρχε ήδη από τη δεκαετία του '60 κι έμοιαζε πολύ στα σημερινά ιπτάμενα. Επίσης, αρχές δεκαετίας '70 θυμάμαι το Hovercraft, πορτοκαλί, με ένα μαύρο μπαλλόνι στην πλώρη που φούσκωνε. Πάντως ήταν ακριβά μέσα τότε κι όχι ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλή. Ο κόσμος δεν τα θεωρούσε απόλυτα ασφαλή!!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Αγαπητοί φίλοι μια ερώτηση που θέλω να κάνω ως νεότερος...Είδα καπου μέσα σε αυτό το θέμα μια φωτογραφία του 1979 όπου φαίνεται ένα ιπτάμενο δελφίνι (τα κλασσικά δελφίνια με μπλέ και κίτρινο χρώμα) Ομολογώ οτι εξεπλάγην γιατι νόμιζα οτι αυτού του είδους σκάφη ήταν νεότερα.Μπορεί κάποιος να με πληροφορήσει πότε πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν στην χωρα μας??


Φίλε Δημήτρη, τα δύο πρώτα σοβιετικής κατασκευής υδροπτέρυγα τύπου Kometa έκαναν την εμφάνισή τους το 1974 με την Ceres για την γραμμή Ηγουμενίτσα-Οτράντο. Η γραμμή δεν έφερε τα αναμενόμενα και το 1976 τα δύο αυτά υδροπτέρυγα Flying Dolphin I και ΙΙ πρωτοδρομολογήθηκαν στον Σαρωνικό για να γράψει η Ceres ιστορία.

----------


## gpap2006

Και ποιά χρονιά τα δελφίνια μεταφέρθηκαν από Ζέα στο κεντρικό λιμάνι?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Και ποιά χρονιά τα δελφίνια μεταφέρθηκαν από Ζέα στο κεντρικό λιμάνι?


 Η σταδιακή μεταφορά ξεκίνησε από το 2001 που κάποια δρομολόγια γινόντουσαν από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά αλλά τα περισσότερα ξεκινούσαν ακόμα από την Ζέα. Τον Φεβρουάριο (αν θυμάμαι καλά) του 2002 έγινε η μεταφορά στον Πειραιά λόγω ιδιωτικοποίησης της Μαρίνας Ζέας και του πλέον ασύμφορου ενοικίου που η Hellas Flying Dolphins θα έπρεπε να καταβάλλει στους επιχειρηματίες που είχαν την εκμετάλλευση της μαρίνας.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι τα πρωτοθυμάμαι ως ιδιοκτησία Λιβανού (Ceres Hydrofoils) στη Μαρίνα της Ζέας όταν ήμουν 4η Δημοτικού (το δημοτικό μου ήταν Καστέλλα και μιλάμε για το 1976). Πήγαιναν Ύδρα - Σπέτσες και είχαν ακόμα τις θορυβώδεις και ρυπογόνες Ρώσσικες μηχανές. Βέβαια έχω διαβάσει γιατο "Εξπρες" που υπήρχε ήδη από τη δεκαετία του '60 κι έμοιαζε πολύ στα σημερινά ιπτάμενα. Επίσης, αρχές δεκαετίας '70 θυμάμαι το Hovercraft, πορτοκαλί, με ένα μαύρο μπαλλόνι στην πλώρη που φούσκωνε. Πάντως ήταν ακριβά μέσα τότε κι όχι ιδιαίτερα δημοφιλή. Ο κόσμος δεν τα θεωρούσε απόλυτα ασφαλή!!!


Να και το Hovercraft που θυμάσαι φίλε rjjjh2004. Ήταν 2 τύπου ΗΜ 2 Sidewall που δρομολογήθηκαν δοκιμαστικά στον Σαρωνικό το 1972 χωρίς εμπορική επιτυχία και αποσύρθηκαν στο τέλος της σαιζόν. Είχα την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω μία μόνο φορά μαζί του προς Ύδρα το καλοκαίρι του 1972.



πηγή photoship.co.uk

----------


## aegina

To 2001 tis Aiginas kai meta ta ola.

----------


## rjjjh2004

> Να και το Hovercraft που θυμάσαι φίλε rjjjh2004. Ήταν 2 τύπου ΗΜ 2 Sidewall που δρομολογήθηκαν δοκιμαστικά στον Σαρωνικό το 1972 χωρίς εμπορική επιτυχία και αποσύρθηκαν στο τέλος της σαιζόν. Είχα την ευκαιρία να ταξιδέψω μία μόνο φορά μαζί του προς Ύδρα το καλοκαίρι του 1972.
> 
> πηγή photoship.co.uk


Σωστά τα θυμόμουν! Και νόμιζα ότι με έχει αγγίξει το Αλτσχάϊμερ!!!

----------


## CHERMA

Θυμάμαι το 1976 βρισκόταν ένα εγκαταλελειμένο στην προβλήτα Περάματος έξω από το κτίριο των ναυπηγείων. Πρέπει να ήταν ένα από αυτά τα δύο.

----------


## Apostolos

Μιας που δεν εχουμε πρόσβαση στο video gallery ας το βάλουμε εδώ αυτό τον σύνδεσμο
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rs4uetUG1Yo

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πειραιευς, δεκαετια 1970. Απο χρηστη του www.flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/3960061...n/photostream/




> Photos from late 1960s - early 1970s. Scanned from the book "Athens - The City and Its Museum" printed 1979. Published by Ekdotike Athenon SA, 11 Omirou Street, Athens 135, Greece


Piraeus1 1970s.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια κλεφτή ματιά στον Πειραιά το καλοκαίρι του 1981. Στο κέντρο της φωτογραφίας ξεχωρίζει το ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ, δεξιά του στο βάθος τα κρουαζιερόπλοια STELLA SOLARIS, το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ.
Αριστερά από το ΒΕΡΓΙΝΑ φαίνεται λίγο από το STELLA OCEANIS και πιο αριστερά το ΚΡΗΤΗ. 
Η παντοφλίτσα πρέπει να είναι το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π.

pireas 81.jpg
πηγή

----------


## aegina

Einai ontos o thrilikos APOSTOLOS P :mrgreen: .Stin prwti einai to ELLAS kai to deutero apo aristera to XARA fainontai ta ELENA & MARINA,ERIETTA.Den anagnwrizw to proto  :Confused:  .

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο Νικόλας διακρίνονται επίσης από αριστερά στο βάθος τα Οία, ¶δωνις, Μιμίκα Λ. και στο κέντρο το Καμέλια.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Μετα απο τοσα χρονια υπαρχουν ακομη καρτ ποσταλ του Πειραιως που δεν τις ξερουμε....  Λοιπον, ποιος θα μας πει τα πλοια και την χρονια εκδοσεως; Η καρτα γραφει 1964, αλλα ειναι;

After all these years, there are still postcards that we do not know... Well, who's going to tell us the ships here as well as the year of production?  The postcard says 1964, but is it?

Piraeus 1964.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και το πρώτο Stella Maris της Sun Line κατάπλωρα. Ναι Νικόλα, το εικονιζόμενο Stella Maris πουλήθηκε από την Sun Line το 1965 και αντικαταστάθηκε την επόμενη χρονιά από το Stella Maris II, οπότε μπορεί όντως να είναι του 1964 η φωτογραφία.

----------


## sv1xv

Μια κάρτ-ποστάλ του 1911, ανώνυμου φωτογράφου, επιχρωματισμένη:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μετα απο τοσα χρονια υπαρχουν ακομη καρτ ποσταλ του Πειραιως που δεν τις ξερουμε.... Λοιπον, ποιος θα μας πει τα πλοια και την χρονια εκδοσεως; Η καρτα γραφει 1964, αλλα ειναι;
> 
> After all these years, there are still postcards that we do not know... Well, who's going to tell us the ships here as well as the year of production? The postcard says 1964, but is it?
> 
> Piraeus 1964.jpg


Παρατηρώντας και πάλι την φωτογραφία του λιμανιού εκτός από το Stella Maris νομίζω ότι διακρίνω από αριστερά το Αδριατική των Τυπάλδων, την τσιμινιέρα των Αιγαίον/Αγγέλικα (?), το Λήμνος των Τυπάλδων, το Αιγινάκι και πιθανόν (χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος) το Μάχη. Στη μέση του λιμανιού πρέπει να είναι αυτό που μπερδευόμαστε αν είναι το Ναυτίλος ή όχι.

----------


## aegina

File ANNA MARIA dexia to KAMELIA aristera to SARWNIS.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αγνωστο πλοιο στην Σκαλα Βασιλειαδη.
Οχι, δεν ειναι το Βασιλισσα Σοφια!
Vasil.jpg

Το Ρολοι. 
Pir6.jpg

Πειραιας
Pir1.jpg

Απο το ενθετο Επτα Ημερες της Καθημερινης, 30 Απριλιου 1995 στο θεμα "Ιστορικη πορεια του Πειραια"

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Beautiful postcards Nicholas, many thanks for sharing!

Henry.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Beautiful postcards Nicholas, many thanks for sharing!
> 
> Henry.


Henry. These are from a special insert to the Greek newspaper KATHIMERINI (Daily) that was published on April 30, 1995.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> File ANNA MARIA dexia to KAMELIA aristera to SARWNIS.


 Είσαι σίγουρος φίλε Αίγινα? Τα δύο που είναι στην προβλήτα του Σαρωνικού μου κάνουν το αριστερό για το συνονόματό σου (δες την στενή γέφυρα) και το δεξιά με τα μάγουλα στην πλώρη για το Μάχη (με επιφύλαξη).

----------


## aegina

Sigouros oxi twra pou to les exeis dikio to aristera einai to AEGINA alla to allo to MAXH fainetai mikro ( vevaia egw logw ilikias den to xerw to MAXH ).

----------


## aegina

Meta apo megenthsi kai skepsi to dexia gia kapoio ek twn MARINA i ELENA moiazei.

----------


## Ellinis

Ξαβέρι 1981. Το σοβιετικό AZERBAYDZHAN παρέα με το τότε ΙΤΑLIA της Costa (νυν SAPPHIRE του Λούη). Η πλώρη σε ποιο να ανήκει άραγε;

xaveri 1981.jpg
Πηγή

----------


## karystos

Πειραιάς πριν από δεκαπέντε χρόνια. 
Η πλώρη του ¶ΓΙΑ ΓΑΛΗΝΗ στην Ηετώνεια. Στο βάθος IONIAN SUN ΙΠΠΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.
ΝΑΙΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ και λίγο ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στα Λεμονάδικα
Ν.ΚΑΖΑΝΤΖΑΚΗΣ-ΒΙΤΖΕΝΤΖΟΣ ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ-ΚΑΝΤΙΑ-ΘΗΣΕΥΣ-ΜΗΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ στον ¶γιο Διονύση.
ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ στου Ξαβέρη

Εικόνα 011.jpgΕικόνα 018.jpgΕικόνα 005.jpgΕικόνα 002.jpgΕικόνα 015.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Καλοκαιρι του 1969 στο   λιμανι του Πειραια  διακρινουμε απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια   της φωτογραφιας το  Σαρωνις  το Εξπρες το Λητω και  ενα απο τα πλοια της γραμμης Πειραια -Σαλαμινας _ 

_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford_

_Piraeus 1969 - Peter Stafford.jpg_

----------


## nikos1945

ΓΙΩΡΓΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΘΥΜΑΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΜΕ ΟΝΟΜΑ   ΝΕΡΙΝΑ  ΑΔΕΛΦΟ ΣΚΑΦΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΣΟΥΒΑΛΑ ΑΓ.ΜΑΡΙΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ  1965  1970 ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε Νικολα αδελφο  πλοιο του Μαρινα θυμαμαι το Ελενα _

----------


## nikos1945

ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΕΑ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΝΟΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ,ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ .

----------


## esperos

Ακτή  Τζελέπη  Αύγουστος  1982


TZELEPI 001.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

> Ακτή  Τζελέπη  Αύγουστος  1982
> 
> 
> TZELEPI 001.jpg


Ποιό είναι το βαπόρι τέρμα δεξιά με τα σινιάλα Αγαπητών και χαμηλή πρύμνη?

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ποιό είναι το βαπόρι τέρμα δεξιά με τα σινιάλα Αγαπητών και χαμηλή πρύμνη?


_Το Μιαουλης_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο Πειραιας του 1890 σε ρεαλιστικο σκιτσο

Piraeus 1890.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

12 Δεκεμβριου 1963.  Εορτασμος του πολιουχου του Πειραιως Αγιου Σπυριδωνος οπως τον βλεπουμε απο ενα φιλμακι της εποχης http://www.videoactive.eu/VideoActiv...em=3&curpage=0. Τι ειναι παραδοξο ειναι ποσο αδειο ηταν το λιμανι την ημερα εκεινη!

P1.jpgP2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο Πειραιας του 1981 
http://www.videoactive.eu/VideoActiv...em=0&curpage=0

P1.jpgP2.jpgP3.jpg

----------


## Naias II

> 12 Δεκεμβριου 1963.  Εορτασμος του πολιουχου του Πειραιως Αγιου Σπυριδωνος οπως τον βλεπουμε απο ενα φιλμακι της εποχης http://www.videoactive.eu/VideoActiv...em=3&curpage=0. Τι ειναι παραδοξο ειναι ποσο αδειο ηταν το λιμανι την ημερα εκεινη!


Το λιμάνι άδειο, αλλά η συμμετοχή του κόσμου στην εορτή μαζική!!!
Κάτι που στις μέρες μας δεν το βλέπουμε συχνά!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αναλυτικος χαρτης του *Πειραια του 1928* (απο την Εγκυκλοπαιδεια Ελευθερουδακη).   Ετσι για να μαθαινουν και οι νεοι..

p.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Messapia* η *Enotria* μπροστα, αλλα ποιο ειναι αυτο το χαμηλο πλοιο δεξια;

Piraeus3.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Νικόλα είναι το Stella Solaris I (ex-Bunte Kuh) της Sun Line.

----------


## Harry14

Απο το σημερινο ενθετο Ιστορικα της ελευθεροτυπιας:

Tα ναυπηγεια Βασιλειαδη στα τελη του 19ου αιωνα

Η κεντρικη προκυμαια του Πειραια στις αρχες του 20ου αιωνα

Αποψη του λιμανιου του Πειραια το 1898

----------


## idrohoos

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ.jpg 

Περίπου '68-'70.Διακρίνονται ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ,ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ,ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ,ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ,ΑΔΩΝΙΣ,ΣΟΦΙΑ,ΑΡΚΑΔΙ.Ζητώ συγνώμη αν έχει ανεβεί ξανά.

----------


## Ellinis

Ιούλιος του 1980, και στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά βρίσκονται αραγμένα ορισμένα σπουδαία σκαριά με το ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟ να κάνει την πιο τρανταχτή παρουσία. Δύο από αυτά ταξιδεύουν και σήμερα. 

pireas - navarino et al 1980.jpg pireas - soviet et al 1980.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Πειραιας του χθες ειναι γεματος απο αναμνησεις και νοσταλγια...απο αριστερα προς τα δεξια της φωτογραφιας βλεπουμε τα Αγια Γαληνη, Ν.Καζαντζακης, Απτερα, Σαμαινα,Σαπφω_ 

Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

7 Νοεμβριου του 1999


Λιμανι Πειραια


περιμενα με τους δικους το Ελενα Φ ,το οποιο τυγχανει να το εχουν καποιοι γνωστοι μας,μεσα στο οποιο εκεινη την ημερα διοργανωσανε οι δικοι μου το παρτυ για 11α γενεθλια μου(οτι καλυτερο μπορουσα να περιμενω).Οντας απο μικρος καραβολατρης τραβηξα μια φωτογραφια ολα τα πλοια που ηταν στα 200αρια...κανεις δεν ειχε προβλεψει το ντεμαραζ συγχωνευσεων που θα επακολουουσε.στη φωτογραφια φαινονται τα εξης


1.δελφινια των ceres& minoan |(προαγγελος της MFD)
2.το μετεπειτα flying cat 2 ,τοτε supercat 2000 ,αν δεν κανω λαθος ,συμφεροντων Αγαπητου
3.το Καντια που ειχε αγοραστει  η ναυλωθει τοτε απο τη ΔΑΝΕ
4.η Παναγια Εκατονταπυλιανη (ο Αγιος Γεωργιος με αλλα λογια)
5.το Ιαλυσος αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν η προτελευταια χρονια του.
6.Ροδανθη
7. και 2 δελφινια που δεν θυμαμαι σε ποιον ανηκαν!


Limani Peiraia 1999.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πιστευω οτι μια φωτο 14ετιας δεν μπορει να χαρακτηριστει και ιστορικη αλλα νοσταλγικη,καθοτι οπως και να ειναι ηταν πολυ καλυτερα τα πραγματα τοτε απο σημερα.Τα 2 δελφινια ανηκαν στην sea falcon lines με ομοματα sea falcon I II III με δρομολογια απο πειραια για σουβαλα και αγια μαρινα και ηταν τυπου μετεορ ,πιο ποταμισια απο τα κομετα.Η εταιρεια αυτη ελεγαν οτι ανηκε σε υπουργο του μεγαλου ,τοτε, Πασοκ που συχωρεθηκε προσφατα με χρηματα που πηρε απο αγοραπωλησια- βαζω πλατη ακτοπλοικου πλοιου εποχης

----------


## Express Pigasos

εχετε δικιο..αλλα με τις τοσες αλλαγες που εχουν γινει..και τα πλοια που δεν υπαρχουν πια τη θεωρησα ιστορικη... 

υ.γ. αρκετες απο αυτες που ειχαν ποσταριστει απο Απριλη του 11 μεχρι τον Αυγουστο του 12 τις εχω σωσει για τη σελιδα μου.. αν ειναι να τις στειλω στη διαχειριση για να τις ξανανεβασει.. δεν θυμαμαι ποιος τις ειχε ανεβασει βεβαια.. προτεινετε τι να κανω..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

<Νοσταλγικη φωτο> απο τον πειραια ενα φθινοπωρινο απογευμα του 1995

newfilm (109).jpg

----------


## despo

_photo 003 (1).jpgΔεν θυμάμαι αν έχει ξαναδημοσιευθεί η φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο Απόλλων, στον οποίο την αφιερώνω.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ευχαριστω πολυ τον φιλο   despo o  οποιος απλοχερα μας  χαριζει το   ανεκτιμητο φωτογραφικο  του αρχειο!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _photo 003 (1).jpgΔεν θυμάμαι αν έχει ξαναδημοσιευθεί η φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο Απόλλων, στον οποίο την αφιερώνω.


Νοσταλγική φωτό με τον μαγουλά να ξεχειμωνιάζει κ στο βάθος άλλα ιστορικά κ αγαπημένα σκαριά.

----------


## despo

_photo 010 (1).jpgMία ακόμα απο τα αποκόμματα του τύπου.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> _photo 010 (1).jpgMία ακόμα απο τα αποκόμματα του τύπου.


Fantastic photo. Is there any chance of a sharper image although it seems to be taken from a newspaper or magazine in which case the quality might not be very good. 
Interesting also that it mentions Monday morning line -up of Greek cruise ships but am sure they must have been in winter lay-up as I don't think they would all board passengers by stern gangways during the cruise season? 
Thanks so much for sharing this unique shot
Henry.

----------


## Maiandros

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 136979Mία ακόμα απο τα αποκόμματα του τύπου.



Φίλε despo, έκανα μία προσπάθεια για την βελτίωση της σπάνιας φωτογραφίας που μας χάρισες και την παρουσιάζω

_photo 010 (1).jpg

----------


## despo

Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Maiandros για την προσπάθειά σου και βλέπω οτι τα αποτελέσματα είναι ορατά !

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Αριστερά από το Stella Maris II διακρίνω και το Jedinstvo της Jadrolinija.

----------


## despo

PHOTO0 018despo.jpgΑπο ένα άλλο απόκομμα εφημερίδας που βρήκα.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 019despo Piraeus.jpgΚαι εδώ απο καρτ ποσταλ,

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PHOTO0 018despo.jpgΑπο ένα άλλο απόκομμα εφημερίδας που βρήκα.


Eκτός από τα ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ κ ΑΙΟΛΙΣ φαίνονται κ οι 2 "ευκαιρίες" του ΠΝ κλάσης Αlgerine.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PHOTO 019despo Piraeus.jpgΚαι εδώ απο καρτ ποσταλ,


Tώρα τι να πω εδώ αγαπητέ, μας "έστειλες" κυριολεκτικά!
Τα σχόλια γιά τα εικονιζόμενα τα αφήνω γιά κανέναν άλλο.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 006 despo PIRAEUS.jpgΑλλη μία καρτ ποσταλ που βρήκα. Τα 'μεγάλα' πλοία λίγο-πολύ τα ξέρουμε. Περιμένω απο τους ειδικούς ... ανάλυση της προβλήτας του Αργοσαρωνικού.

----------


## Ellinis

Πέρα του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ και του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ, εντόπισα μερικά που τα σημείωσα πάνω στην καρτ ποστάλ:

Image1.jpg
Την παντοφλίτσα την αφήνω σε όσους κάνουν κέφι τα συμπαθή "υποδήματα". 'Ακρη δεξιά στου Σαρωνικού είναι ένα γνωστό σουλούπι, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται τώρα στο μυαλό.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Πέρα του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ και του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ, εντόπισα μερικά που τα σημείωσα πάνω στην καρτ ποστάλ:
> 
> Image1.jpg
> Την παντοφλίτσα την αφήνω σε όσους κάνουν κέφι τα συμπαθή "υποδήματα". 'Ακρη δεξιά στου Σαρωνικού είναι ένα γνωστό σουλούπι, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται τώρα στο μυαλό.


_ Η παντοφλα ειναι το Θαλασσιος Λεων, καταπληκτικη η καρτποσταλ Ευχαριστουμε!!!_

----------


## Express Pigasos

Σ'ενα υπεροχο site που ανακαλυψα μεσω του nautilia βρηκα αρκετες φωτογραφιες απο το παρελθον του λιμανιου του Πειραια..αυτη μου εκανε εντυπωση...ειναι στου Ξαβερη και εχει και κ/ζ και φορτηγο..

Το site το αναφερω πανω στη φωτο...

ORSOVA.JPG

----------


## despo

Συνεχίζοντας να βρίσκουμε τους παλιούς θησαυρούς του Πειραιά, μία ακόμα που χρειάζεται την ανάλυση των ειδικών !

PHOTO 00200000220000022202 despo.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σ'ενα υπεροχο site που ανακαλυψα μεσω του nautilia βρηκα αρκετες φωτογραφιες απο το παρελθον του λιμανιου του Πειραια..αυτη μου εκανε εντυπωση...ειναι στου Ξαβερη και εχει και κ/ζ και φορτηγο..
> 
> Το site το αναφερω πανω στη φωτο...
> 
> ORSOVA.JPG


Aκόμα τότε έβαζαν πότε-πότε κανένα φ/γ εκεί. Το Υ/Κ ΟRSOVA στα τελευταία του πιά,σίγουρα ήταν κατά την διάρκεια κρουαζιέρας κ όχι δρομολογίου πλέον.Βέβαια εδώ είναι στην παγόδα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aκόμα τότε έβαζαν πότε-πότε κανένα φ/γ εκεί. Το Υ/Κ ΟRSOVA στα τελευταία του πιά,σίγουρα ήταν κατά την διάρκεια κρουαζιέρας κ όχι δρομολογίου πλέον.Βέβαια εδώ είναι στην παγόδα.


Η προβλήτα της ακτής Ξαβερίου χρησιμοποιήθηκε πολλές φορές για εκφόρτωση φορτηγών πλοίων ιδίως ξύλου και είναι γνωστή με τον χαρακτηρισμό "Ξυλάδικα".

----------


## Express Pigasos

Κυριε despo ειδικα η πρωτη ,η Πειραιωτικη φωτογραφια (και οι αλλες διαμαντια ειναι φυσικα) ειναι κειμηλιο!! Υπαρχουν λιγες φωτογραφιες απο σχετικα ψηλα με το σπιτι του Μιαουλη μπροστα απο τον Αγιο Σπυριδωνα...Πρεπει να ναι αυγες του 1960.... γιατι ουτε το ρολοι βλεπω στο Σιλο...και το προαναφερθεν σπιτι πρεπει να γκρεμιστηκε επι χουντας απο τον Σκυλιτση..

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πέρα του ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ και του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ, εντόπισα μερικά που τα σημείωσα πάνω στην καρτ ποστάλ:
> Την παντοφλίτσα την αφήνω σε όσους κάνουν κέφι τα συμπαθή "υποδήματα". 'Ακρη δεξιά στου Σαρωνικού είναι ένα γνωστό σουλούπι, αλλά δεν μου έρχεται τώρα στο μυαλό.


Πειραιευς.jpg

Το θρυλικο *Θαλασσιος Λεων* και το αγαπητο *Ναυτιλος* της Σαλαμινας και της Σουβαλας

----------


## despo

Το Θαλάσσιος Λέων να είμαι ειλικρινής δεν μου θυμίζει κάτι, αλλά το Ναυτίλος μου έφερε παλιές παιδικές υπέροχες αναμνήσεις !!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> PHOTO 00200000220000022202 despo.jpgΣυνεχίζοντας να βρίσκουμε τους παλιούς θησαυρούς του Πειραιά, μία ακόμα που χρειάζεται την ανάλυση των ειδικών !


_
 Πανεμορφη καρτποσταλ φιλε despo με το Δεσποινα στα δεξια  της εικονας το  Κολοκοτρωνης στ'αριστερα  και το Ανδρος κρυμμενο   πισω απο τα δεντρα...     _

----------


## despo

Αρα φίλε Απόλλων, αφου ... ανακάλυψες και το πλοίο που είναι κρυμμένο πίσω απο τα δέντρα, πότε περίπου τη χρονολογείς ;

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _
>  Πανεμορφη καρτποσταλ φιλε despo με το Δεσποινα στα δεξια  της εικονας το  Κολοκοτρωνης στ'αριστερα  και το Ανδρος κρυμμενο   πισω απο τα δεντρα...     _


Μπράβο, το Ανδρος είναι.  Τι ωραίο πλοίο σε... ειδυλλιακό περιβάλλον μέσα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...

Και δεξιά ένα μικρό Σαλαμινιωτικο. Οταν είμαστε μικροί στην δεκαετία του 1950 παίρναμε αυτά τα καΐκια να πάμε στα Παλουκια (από τον Πειραιά). Τότε τα περισσότερα ήταν κλειστά η είχαν μουσαμαδες αλλά δεν μπορούσες να πας επάνω.   Υπήρχαν όμως δυο τρία που είχαν μικρό χώρο επιβατών απάνω, όχι πάνω από 10-15 θέσεις.   Και κάναμε σαν τρελλοι  να διαλεξουμε το μεγαλύτερα πλοιάρια.  Που ήταν δύσκολο μια και δεν ξέραμε ποιο θα έφευγε επόμενο....  

Από τα Παλουκια με ένα παλιό λεωφορείο πηγαίναμε στην Κουλουρη, την πόλη της Σαλαμινας, όπου υπήρχε μια ήσυχη ζωή...  Εκεί θυμάμαι (το 1956) ότι είδα για πρώτη φορά σε σπίτι τα πρωτογονα μέσα με τα οποία φύλαγαμε ορισμένα τρόφιμα σε κάπως δροσερό μέρος (κουτια που τα κρατουσε γαντζος απο το ταβανι και τα κατεβαζε η οικοκυρα του σπιτιου με μικρη τροχαλια). Και φυσικά τις κολόνες πάγου και τα μπουκάλια γάλα που ερχοντουσαν κάθε πρωί στο σπίτακι.

Ειμαι βέβαιος ότι ο Σαλαμινιος φίλος Παντελης θα τα έχει ακούσει αυτά. Και ο συνομήλικος φίλος από την Σαλαμίνα nikos1945 ίσως και να τα έχει ζήσει.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αρα φίλε Απόλλων, αφου ... ανακάλυψες και το πλοίο που είναι κρυμμένο πίσω απο τα δέντρα, πότε περίπου τη χρονολογείς ;


Θαλεγα το 1966

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Θαλεγα το 1966


Εγώ φίλε Νικόλα την κάνω πολύ νωρίτερα θα έλεγα λίγο μετά την παραλαβή του εικονιζόμενου Κολοκοτρώνη μεταξύ του 52-58.

----------


## despo

Και δεξιά ένα μικρό Σαλαμινιωτικο. Οταν είμαστε μικροί στην δεκαετία του 1950 παίρναμε αυτά τα καΐκια να πάμε στα Παλουκια (από τον Πειραιά). Τότε τα περισσότερα ήταν κλειστά η είχαν μουσαμαδες αλλά δεν μπορούσες να πας επάνω.   Υπήρχαν όμως δυο τρία που είχαν μικρό χώρο επιβατών απάνω, όχι πάνω από 10-15 θέσεις.   Και κάναμε σαν τρελλοι  να διαλεξουμε το μεγαλύτερα πλοιάρια.  Που ήταν δύσκολο μια και δεν ξέραμε ποιο θα έφευγε επόμενο....  


Ακριβώς ! Αυτά ήταν και τα καλύτερα !!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αρα φίλε Απόλλων, αφου ... ανακάλυψες και το πλοίο που είναι κρυμμένο πίσω απο τα δέντρα, πότε περίπου τη χρονολογείς ;


_ Η φωτογραφια φιλε despo πρεπει να ειναι προς τα τελη της    δεκαετιας του 1950   με  αρχες της δεκαετιας του 1960 _

----------


## Express Pigasos

Επι τη ευκαιρια μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποιες χρονιες εγιναν εργα στο λιμανι ?
Εχω απορια για τα εξης
1.Ποτε εκλεισε η καρβουνοσκαλα και κατασκευαστηκαν τα σημερινα γραφεια του ΟΛΠ (που ηταν παλιοτερα αποθηκες?)
2.Ποτε κατασκευαστηκε η παγοδα
3.Ποτε τοποθετηθηκε το ρολοι στο Σιλο
4.Ποτε γκρεμισαν το επιβατικο σταθμο στη ΙΙας Μεραρχιας
5.Ποτε επαψε να ναι το λιμανι εμπορικο?Δηλαδη ποτε γκρεμισαν τις αποθηκες εκει που δενουν σημερα τα πλοια που φευγουν για Χιο-Μυτιληνη
6.Ποτε επαψαν να υπαρχουν γραμμες τραινου στο λιμανι?
7.Ποτε δημιουργηθηκε η ανισοπεδη απο το  Ξαβερη και μετα
8.Ποτε περιπου κατασευαστηκε η περιφερειακη που ξεκιναει απο τον Αγιο Διονυση και φτανει μεχρι την Ε1 (πριν φτιαχτει το τουνελ)
9.Ποτε περιπου επαψαν να ξεφορτωνουν πλοια στου Κανελλου

Αυτα τα λιγα  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αποσπασμα στο    youtube απο την Ελληνικη ταινια "Για το ψωμι και τον ερωτα" η αλλιως "Συννεφιασμενη Κυριακη" παραγωγης 1959  διακρινουμε τα εργα στο λιμανι  

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IjgYup9-TGc

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η προβλήτα της ακτής Ξαβερίου χρησιμοποιήθηκε πολλές φορές για εκφόρτωση φορτηγών πλοίων ιδίως ξύλου και είναι γνωστή με τον χαρακτηρισμό "Ξυλάδικα".


Φίλε ΤSS QAM,η Ακτή Ξαβερίου αρχίζει μετά τα σημερινά γραφεία του ΟΛΠ (πρώην αποθήκες) την παλιά ψαρόσκαλα .Ξυλεία ή Ξυλάδικα ήταν στο Παλατάκι,από εκεί που είναι το Λιοντάρι  μέχρι την Νηοδόχη δλδ το λιμανάκι με τις πιλοτίνες κλπ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Αγαπητέ Εxpress Pigasos,γιά καρβουνόσκαλα μέσα στο λιμάνι δεν έχω ακούσει,θα εννοείς τα καρβουνιάρικα τα οποία ήταν από Αγ.Νικόλαο μέχρι περίπου Ηπειρωτική,μάλιστα 2-3 καρβουναποθήκες ακόμα σώζονται πίσω από την Ceres. Η παγόδα χτίστηκε αρχές '70. Το τραίνο σταμάτησε όταν έφυγαν τα φορτηγά από το λιμάνι με τελευταία να χρησιμοποιείται τη γραμμή του σιλό. Εκεί μπροστά στην Μεραρχίας,στην πρώην προβλήτα Βασιλέως Κων/νου,το λεγόμενο μικρό τελωνείο κατεδαφίστηκε αρχές '90 κ στην θέση του έγινε ο υπάρχων επιβατικός σταθμός.
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω περισσότερα διαθέσιμα στοιχεία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_   Το Μυρτιδιωτισσα και το Λητω   στον Πειραια του 1969   ...στην πρυμνη του Λητω  βλεπουμε και ολιγον απο το Εξπρες...

_Piraeus 1969 Peter Stafford.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford
_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _   Το Μυρτιδιωτισσα και το Λητω   στον Πειραια του 1969   ...στην πρυμνη του Λητω  βλεπουμε και ολιγον απο το Εξπρες...
> 
> _Piraeus 1969 Peter Stafford.jpg
> _Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford
> _


_...και το υπολοιπον της φωτογραφιας ...το Εξπρες και ο αποπλους του Σαρωνις...

_Piraeus 1969_ a- Peter Stafford.jpg
_Φωτογραφια Peter Stafford 
_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο _Λυκουργος Κογεβινας_ (http://www.tovima.gr/relatedarticles...le/?aid=115194)  ηταν μεγαλος χαρακτης και ζωγραφος της προπολεμικης περιοδου (πεθανε το  1940) που πηρε και πολλες καλες φωτογραφιες, που βρεθηκαν τελικα σε  γκαλερι και εκθεσεις. Πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι εχω δει πολυ λιγες...

Επι τελους βρηκα μια του Πειραια που δεν νομιζω οτι την εχουμε δει  προηγουμενα...  Η σκηνη ειναι θαυμασια, καπως μελαγχολικη, με τους  διαβατες να περνουν ανεμελοι και ενα μεμονομενο καρο στην ακρη... Το  περιπτερο ειναι μαλλον κλειστο και οι βαρκες δεμενες. Μαλλον Κυριακη μου  φαινεται.

Piraeus Kogevinas.jpg

Φυσικα η σκηνη ειναι προ του πολεμου αλλα ποια ειναι τα καραβια;

Εχουμε μια σειρα απο τρια εδω....
Κ1.jpg

και το μεμονομενο δεξια.
Κ2.jpg

Και μετα μερικα πισω απο αυτο με τα δυο φουγαρα...
Κ3.jpg

καθως και τα αλλα πισω δεξια.
Κ4.jpg

Τωρα θελουμε κανεναν πολυ ειδικο να μας τα βρει. Ιδιως τα σινιαλα θα βοηθησουν.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ο _Λυκουργος Κογεβινας_ (http://www.tovima.gr/relatedarticles...le/?aid=115194)  ηταν μεγαλος χαρακτης και ζωγραφος της προπολεμικης περιοδου (πεθανε το  1940) που πηρε και πολλες καλες φωτογραφιες, που βρεθηκαν τελικα σε  γκαλερι και εκθεσεις. Πρεπει να παραδεχτω οτι εχω δει πολυ λιγες...
> 
> Επι τελους βρηκα μια του Πειραια που δεν νομιζω οτι την εχουμε δει  προηγουμενα...  Η σκηνη ειναι θαυμασια, καπως μελαγχολικη, με τους  διαβατες να περνουν ανεμελοι και ενα μεμονομενο καρο στην ακρη... Το  περιπτερο ειναι μαλλον κλειστο και οι βαρκες δεμενες. Μαλλον Κυριακη μου  φαινεται.
> 
> Piraeus Kogevinas.jpg
> 
> Φυσικα η σκηνη ειναι προ του πολεμου αλλα ποια ειναι τα καραβια;
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..........................................
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  .........................................
> Τωρα θελουμε κανεναν πολυ ειδικο να μας τα βρει. Ιδιως τα σινιαλα θα βοηθησουν.


Εκτός της ιστορικότητας και της ομορφιάς της φωτογραφίας/φιών θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους ειδικούς το εξής : γιατί σε σχέση με τα σημερινά πλοία που <δένουν κοντά> στο ντοκ τα της φωτογραφίας φαίνεται να <δένουν μακρυά> ??

----------


## Ellinis

Γιατί οι ναυλούχοι έπρεπε να βγάλουν το μεροκάματο τους. Η πρόσδεση των πλοίων στους ντόκους του Πειραιά επετράπηκε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '20 με απόφαση του τότε Λιμενάρχη. Φαντάζομαι όχι χωρίς αντιδράσεις από τους βαρκάρηδες...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Απρόσμενη η εξήγηση - πληροφορία που καταθέτει ο Ellinis, δεν θα μπορούσα να το φανταστώ. Ωστόσο να σημειώσω το "αστείον του πράγματος", ότι δηλαδή τα πλοία στην φωτό δεν βρίσκονται έστω αγκυροβολημένα στη μέση του λιμανιού, αλλά δεμένα με κάβους στους ντόκους σε απόσταση λίγων μέτρων (άρα επιτρεπόταν μεν η πρόσδεση αλλά όχι η προσέγγιση), μόνο και μόνο για να έχουν δουλειά οι βαρκάρηδες (αθάνατη Ελλάς).

----------


## τοξοτης

> Γιατί οι ναυλούχοι έπρεπε να βγάλουν το μεροκάματο τους. Η πρόσδεση των πλοίων στους ντόκους του Πειραιά επετράπηκε στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '20 με απόφαση του τότε Λιμενάρχη. Φαντάζομαι όχι χωρίς αντιδράσεις από τους βαρκάρηδες...


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση  και για να είμαι ειλικρινής θα ομολογήσω ότι το μυαλό μου πήγαινε σε κάποια ναυτική τεχνική της εποχής και όχι στο χαράτσι των λεμβούχων

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη φωτο Πειραια τσ τελη της δεκαετιας του 90 απο τον φωτογραφο Χρονη Γιαννοπουλο

scans2012 (513).jpg

Το φορτηγο ΛΕΣΒΙΟΣ ηταν εκει για παρα πολλα χρονια

----------


## Ellinis

Ήταν ολλανδικής ναυπήγησης του 1957. Η υπερκατασκευή του κάηκε το 1997 και 10 χρόνια αργότερα ήταν προσαραγμένο στα Αμπελάκια. Ίσως τότε ή λίγο μετά να διαλύθηκε επιτόπου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το _ΛΕΣΒΙΟΣ_ διαλύθηκε στου Σάββα στην Ελευσίνα, στα τέλη του 2008. Περισσότερα _εδώ_.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη καρτ ποσταλ Πειραια απο τις αρχες της δεκαετιας του 70

scans2013 (117).jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Μέσα του 90 πρωινές αναχωρήσεις... Τότε σχολίαζα την φώτο ώς "ο καλός - ο κακός - και ο άσχημος"

img089.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ο Πειραιας κατα το πρωτο ημισυ της δεκαετιας του 60 με το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ την "παντοφλα" ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ και το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ

_AΡΧΕΙΟ ΟΛΠ.jpg
_ Αρχειο Ο.Λ.Π._

----------


## Apostolos

Θέλω να ζητήσω συγνώμη για το κακό κολάζ που έκανα αλλα θέλω να δείξω οτι πρίν 15 χρόνια το λιμάνι έδειχνε εντελώς διαφορετικό. Σήμερα κατεβένω και δεν έχω όρεξη να βγάλω κάν την μηχανή απο την τσάντα. Μπορεί να είχε παλιά βαπόρια, αλλα αυτά ήταν γεμάτα με ψυχή και κόσμο που δουλευε για ένα αξιοπρεπές μερακάματο... Για τους καραβολάτρες μεγαλείο στο μάτι και την καρδιά... 12 βαπόρια 9 εταιρίες σε ενα κομματάκι του λιμανιού! Τώρα;

piraeus.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Διπλα στο Σουπερκατ Χαρουλα ποιο ειναι?  Οι εποχες δυστυχως περασαν ανεπιστρεπτι...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

H φωτο ειναι πραγματι του 1998 ηταν και η μοναδικη φορα που πηγε το καρυστος εξπρες επι σιδερη μαμιδη να δεσει εκει το θησευς ειχε τα δικα του ενδοεταιρικα προβληματα και ροδανθη και τα αλλα αγουδημοπλοια στην γωνια να τα καμαρωνει ο καπτα μακης απο το παραθυρο του.Αλλες εποχες που τις τελειωσαν το 2000

----------


## Αγιος Γερασιμος

> Διπλα στο Σουπερκατ Χαρουλα ποιο ειναι?  Οι εποχες δυστυχως περασαν ανεπιστρεπτι...


Απο Αριστερα το Θησευς Και απο Δεξια το Εξπρες Καρυστος.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Ο Πειραιας κατα το πρωτο ημισυ της δεκαετιας του 60 με το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ την "παντοφλα" ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ και το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ
> 
> _AΡΧΕΙΟ ΟΛΠ.jpg
> _ Αρχειο Ο.Λ.Π._


Μια πράγματι καταπληκτική φωτογραφία με τρία πλοία μεγάλης ιστορίας. Η φωτογραφία έχει ιδιαίτερη σημασία γιατί δείχνει ξεκάθαρα τον Θαλασσιον Λεοντα.

----------


## despo

> _Ο Πειραιας κατα το πρωτο ημισυ της δεκαετιας του 60 με το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ την "παντοφλα" ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ και το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ
> 
> _AΡΧΕΙΟ ΟΛΠ.jpg
> _ Αρχειο Ο.Λ.Π._


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο Απόλλων. Ευχαριστούμε !

----------


## despo

PHOTO 019 despo PIRAEUS.jpgΜία καρτ ποσταλ που βρήκα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πολυ ομορφη καρτποσταλ φιλε despo!!!    Στην πρυμνη του ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ ειναι   το ατμοκινητο ρυμουλκο του Κ.Ευθυμιαδη ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ_

----------


## despo

Φίλε Απόλλων οπως πάντα πολύ παρατηρητικός, γιατί δεν είχα δεί καν το ρυμουλκό !

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορέιτε να δειτε το αφιέρωμα των Τεχνικών Χρονικών του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηριου της Ελλάδας από το 1949 για τις καταστροφές στο λιμάνι από τον πόλεμο και τις εργασίες αποκατάστασης.

Το άρθρο έχει αρεκτές προπολεμικές και μεταπολεμικές φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού καθώς και σχεδιαγράμματα τα οποία ίσως βοηθήσουν των εντοπισμό άλλων φωτογραφιών του θέματος. Υπάρχει μάλιστα και σχεδιάγραμμα που φάινονται οι καταστροφές του πολέμου και σημειώνονται τα ναυαγισμένα πλοία μέσα στο λιμάνι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο συνημμένο αρχείο μπορέιτε να δειτε το αφιέρωμα των Τεχνικών Χρονικών του Τεχνικού Επιμελητηριου της Ελλάδας από το 1949 για τις καταστροφές στο λιμάνι από τον πόλεμο και τις εργασίες αποκατάστασης.
> 
> Το άρθρο έχει αρεκτές προπολεμικές και μεταπολεμικές φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού καθώς και σχεδιαγράμματα τα οποία ίσως βοηθήσουν των εντοπισμό άλλων φωτογραφιών του θέματος. Υπάρχει μάλιστα και σχεδιάγραμμα που φάινονται οι καταστροφές του πολέμου και σημειώνονται τα ναυαγισμένα πλοία μέσα στο λιμάνι.


Μπραβο Παναγιωτη. Καλη ανακαλυψη.

----------


## Ellinis

> Υπάρχει μάλιστα και σχεδιάγραμμα που φάινονται οι καταστροφές του πολέμου και σημειώνονται τα ναυαγισμένα πλοία μέσα στο λιμάνι.


Αυτό που βλέπουμε και έχει ενδιαφέρον είναι η θέση που διάλεξαν να βυθίσουν τα πλοία οι Γερμανοί για να εμποδίσουν την πρόσβαση στο λιμάνι. Δηλαδή στο στενό πέρασμα μεταξύ της Ηετιωνείας Ακτής και του Ξαβερίου, όπου όπως βλέπουμε και στον χάρτη στη σελίδα 7 έχει και πιο ρηχά νερά από οτι στην μπούκα του λιμανιού. Φαίνεται οτι το βάθος εκεί στην μπούκα θα είναι τέτοιο που και να βυθίζαν πλοία δεν θα μπορούσαν να το φράξουν.

Μιας και το πιάσαμε... Στα αγγλικά τα πλοία που αυτοβυθίζονται για να φράξουν μια δίοδο τα λένε blockship. Στα ελληνικά πως θα το αποδίδαμε καλύτερα;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PIRAEUS.jpgPiraeus003.jpgΠειραιάς γύρω στο 1980 με σκαριά αγαπημένα.Η Νο1 είναι από την ταράτσα της Ηπειρωτικής κ η Νο2 πάνω από το ΣΑΠΦΩ.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> PIRAEUS.jpgΠειραιάς γύρω στο 1980 με σκαριά αγαπημένα.Η Νο1 είναι από την ταράτσα της Ηπειρωτικής κ η Νο2 πάνω από το ΣΑΠΦΩ.


μου λυσατε απορια  για το πως ηταν το λιμανι σε εκεινο το σημειο!!εψαχνα απο εδω εψαχνα απο εκει..και δεν εβρισκα!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> μου λυσατε απορια για το πως ηταν το λιμανι σε εκεινο το σημειο!!εψαχνα απο εδω εψαχνα απο εκει..και δεν εβρισκα!!!!!!!!!!


Eίχες ξαναρωτήσει θυμάμαι. Εννοείς γιά το σημείο που είναι η ανισόπεδη έτσι; Το κτίριο (αποθήκες) αριστερά κατεδαφίστηκε με την κατασκευή της.

----------


## Naias II

> Μιας και το πιάσαμε... Στα αγγλικά τα πλοία που αυτοβυθίζονται για να φράξουν μια δίοδο τα λένε blockship. Στα ελληνικά πως θα το αποδίδαμε καλύτερα;


Αν το λέγαμε φρακαρόπλοιο, εμποδόπλοιο;  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η φωτογραφια αυτη απο το E-bay της εβδομαδας αποδιδεται στο 1946. Υποτιθεται οτι εχουμε το αντιτορπιλλικο Little Rock και τα καταδρομικα Cony και Corry. Ποιο ειναι ομως το επιβατηγο μπροστα μας;  

Piraeus 1946.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η φωτογραφια αυτη απο το E-bay της εβδομαδας αποδιδεται στο 1946. Υποτιθεται οτι εχουμε το αντιτορπιλλικο Little Rock και τα καταδρομικα Cony και Corry. Ποιο ειναι ομως το επιβατηγο μπροστα μας; 
> 
> Piraeus 1946.jpg


 Aχ φίλε αν κ κάτοικος ΗΠΑ μας τα μπερδεύεις. Είναι το καταδρομικό (cruiser) USS LITTLE ROCK κάποτε ναυαρχίδα του 6ου Στόλου κ από τα 2 αντιτορπιλικά (destroyers) κλάσης Gearing το ένα είναι το USS CORRY μετέπειτα δικό μας ΚΡΙΕΖΗΣ. Πίσω από το Κ/Δ διακρίνεται ένα Α/Τ κλάσης Fletcher που μπορεί να είναι το USS CONY.
Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακριβώς το 1946 αλλά σίγουρα κάπου εκεί διότι τα πολεμικά έχουν ακόμη χρώματα της πολεμικής περιόδου κ παρατηρούμε την κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκονταν οι ντόκοι.Όσο γιά το Ε/Γ ας βοηθήσουν κ άλλοι...

----------


## τοξοτης

> Η φωτογραφια αυτη απο το E-bay της εβδομαδας αποδιδεται στο 1946. Υποτιθεται οτι εχουμε το αντιτορπιλλικο Little Rock και τα καταδρομικα Cony και Corry. Ποιο ειναι ομως το επιβατηγο μπροστα μας;  
> 
> Piraeus 1946.jpg


Φίλε Νίκο εξαιρετική η πανοραμική φωτογραφία του μεγάλου λιμανιού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

piraeus_1.jpgΜάιος 1980 κ μιά πολύ νοσταλγική εικόνα του μεγάλου λιμανιού.

----------


## Maiandros

> piraeus_1.jpgΜάιος 1980 κ μιά πολύ νοσταλγική εικόνα του μεγάλου λιμανιού.


Πω πω ομορφιές...!!και ο τρίτος από αριστερά μαχητής..καμαρωτός καμαρωτός!! (δεν ξέρω βέβαια αν συμφωνεί ο φίλος T.S.S APOLLON  :Fat: )

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Συμφωνω φιλε Maiandros!!!  
Συμφωνω κι'αναπολω!!! Καταπληκτικη η φωτογραφια που μας χαρισε ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!!!    Πανδαισια σκαριων με αρωμα και χρωμα απο το παρελθον    ...Αποστολος Π.,  Αιας,   Απολλων,  Αλκυων, Ομηρος, Σαπφω, Καντια η Ρεθυμνο, Κυδων και ολιγον απο το Λητω του Γ.Κουσουνιαδη!!!_

----------


## Maiandros

Δεν μου είχε εντυπωθεί το  ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. με αυτό τον χρωματισμό...ίσως και να μην το είχα προσέξει αρκετά το πλοίο αυτό  εκείνα τα χρόνια κι έτσι είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν πάντα λευκό

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Συμφωνω φιλε Maiandros!!! 
> Συμφωνω κι'αναπολω!!! Καταπληκτικη η φωτογραφια που μας χαρισε ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ!!! Πανδαισια σκαριων με αρωμα και χρωμα απο το παρελθον ...Αποστολος Π., Αιας, Απολλων, Αλκυων, Ομηρος, Σαπφω, Καντια η Ρεθυμνο, Κυδων και ολιγον απο το Λητω του Γ.Κουσουνιαδη!!!_


Kαι στο βάθος δεξιά ένα από τα αγαπημένα σου φ/γ της Ρrodromos Lines. Eντάξει εδώ μιλάμε γιά ε/γ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν τα προσέχατε τότε το λιμάνι ήταν γεμάτο από πανέμορφα φορτηγά γραμμής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν μου είχε εντυπωθεί το ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π. με αυτό τον χρωματισμό...ίσως και να μην το είχα προσέξει αρκετά το πλοίο αυτό εκείνα τα χρόνια κι έτσι είχα την εντύπωση ότι ήταν πάντα λευκό


Φίλε Maiandros το είχαμε συζητήσει πρόσφατα στο θέμα του.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Kαι στο βάθος δεξιά ένα από τα αγαπημένα σου φ/γ της Ρrodromos Lines. Eντάξει εδώ μιλάμε γιά ε/γ αλλά δεν ξέρω αν τα προσέχατε τότε το λιμάνι ήταν γεμάτο από πανέμορφα φορτηγά γραμμής.


_ Σωστα φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ το πανεμορφο "ΛΥΔΙΑ"_

----------


## τοξοτης

> piraeus_1.jpgΜάιος 1980 κ μιά πολύ νοσταλγική εικόνα του μεγάλου λιμανιού.


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Τρεις φωτογραφίες του μεγάλου λιμανιού σε διαφορετικές χρονικές περιόδους παρμένες από την εξαιρετικότατη ιστοσελίδα < Φιλική Εταιρεία > 

http://filikietaireia.blogspot.gr

http://filikietaireia.blogspot.gr/20...g-post_26.html


http://filikietaireia.blogspot.gr/20...1910-1952.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην τρίτη είναι αγγλικά Α/Τ κονταδελφά των ΒΑΣΙΛΕΥΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ κ ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΟΛΓΑ.
Υπέροχη!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Για να σε τσιγκλήσω... στη δεύτερη φωτο που είναι του Π.Ν. δεν το αναγνώρισες;  :Wink New:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για να σε τσιγκλήσω... στη δεύτερη φωτο που είναι του Π.Ν. δεν το αναγνώρισες;


 Αυτό που βούλιαξε έξω από το λιμάνι;

----------


## Ellinis

To AΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ Ζ. λές, αλλά όχι εκείνο ήταν άλλο και ήταν επιταγμένο ρυμουλκό.
Αυτό που βλέπεις είναι το βοηθητικό ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ, ολλανδικής ναυπήγησης του 1925 που έκανε κυρίως χρέη "ευκαιρίας". (Ημι)βυθίστηκε τον Απρίλη του '41 στη Βουλιαγμένη, το πήρανε οι Γερμανοί ως κυνηγό υποβρυχίων UJ.2103 και τελικά ναυάγησε στη νότια Εύβοια το 1943.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Δεν θυμάμαι να το έχω δει σε φωτό έτσι,το έχουμε κάπου εδώ; Τα χρώματα το κάνουν να φαίνεται σαν πολιτικό σκάφος. Φαίνεται κ τότε ακολουθούσαν το αγγλικό σύστημα,έχει προφανώς φάβα καμινάδα. Αλλά η λουρίδα στα μάχιμα σήμαινε αρχηγίδα, εδώ;
Ακόμα κ αυτό το καραβάκι οι Γερμανοί το έκαναν ανθυποβρυχιακό. Είναι γνωστή η έλλειψη σε μέσα που είχε το Γερμανικό ΠΝ στη Μεσόγειο...

----------


## τοξοτης

Ας δούμε και τα στοιχεία που δίνει το Π.Ν. για το Παραλος

  Ιστορικά στοιχεία - Γενικές πληροφορίες      

  BΟΗΘΗΤΙΚΟΝ-ΝΑΡΚΟΘΕΤΙΣ.

  Εναυπηγήθη το 1925 στο Rotterdam.
  Κατά την 10ετία 1930 εχρησιμοποιήθη ως πλοίον μεταφοράς προσωπικού μεταξύ Ναυστάθμου Σαλαμίνος και Πειραιώς.
  Εβυθίσθη στον όρμο Βουλιαγμένης στις 23 Απριλίου 1941.
  Ανεσύρθη υπό των Γερμανών και εχρησιμοποιήθη ως περιπολικό με στοιχεία UJ 2103.
  Εβυθίσθη λόγω προσαράξεως στην Εύβοια στις 16 Ιανουαρίου 1943.
  Το Βοηθητικό ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ είναι το 2o κατα σειρά από τα 3 πλοία που έχουν αυτό το όνομα

      Τα άλλα πλοία ήταν τα εξής:
      1... Η Ατμοημιολία ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ που ενετάγη το 1859 και παρωπλίσθη το 1921.
      3... Το Ναρκαλιευτικό ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ που ενετάγη το 1943 και παρωπλίσθη το 1973

  Τεχνικά Χαρακτηριστικά         

      ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ
          Εκτόπισμα 400τόν.
          Ταχύτης 13 κόμβοι

      ΠΡΟΩΣΗ
          550 hp

      ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΑΧΗΣ
          Δυνατότης μεταφοράς 52 ναρκών.


http://www.hellasarmy.gr/hn_unit.php?id=AUX-5

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Δυο θρυλοι   ο ενας διπλα στον αλλον το Επτανησος και το Αρτεμις πρωην Παναγια Τηνου στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1995 

_Artemis & Eptanissos Piraeus 1995.jpg

----------


## despo

Οπως τα λες φίλε Απόλλων είναι, μαζι, στην ίδια παραλία άφησαν και την ... τελευταία τους πνοή.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Στο λιμανι του Πειραια  το 1994  Ν.Καζαντζακης  - Καντια - Ρεθυμνο και   Νησος Χιος

_Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Η πλώρη του ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής προεξέχει από μια σειρά με δεμένα σκάφη στο Ξαβέρι, τον Απρίλη του 1965. Αριστερά φαίνεται το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ των Τυπάλδων με την κλασσική πρύμνη και πίσω ξεχωρίζει το φάβα φουγάρο του ΧΑΝΙΑ. 
 Η φωτογραφία φαίνεται να έχει τραβηχτεί την περίοδο που μετασκευάζονταν στο Ξαβέρι το ΑΥΣΤΡΑΛΙΣ και το ΧΑΝΙΑ, τα οποία είχαμε δει εδώ. Το ΧΑΝΙΑ στην αεροφωτογραφία είναι αυτό που είναι δεμένο με την πλώρη στο Ξαβέρι όπως είχαμε δει και εδώ. Επομένως η φωτογραφία που βλέπουμε παρακάτω πρέπει να είναι λίγο μεταγενέστερη με το ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟΝ να έχει τελειώσει πρώτο τις εργασίες και να απουσιάζει.

pegasus-atlantica etc.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

Πολλές από τις φωτογραφίες που έχουν ανέβει σε αυτό το θέμα, αλλά και σε άλλα, κατά τα παλαιότερα έτη, π.χ. 2007-2009, δεν εικονίζουν αυτό στο οποίο αφορά το θέμα  ή ο χρήστης που ανέβασε τη φωτογραφία, αλλά ένα μεγάλο θαλασσί πλοίο, άσχετο με το θέμα... Ξέρει κανείς γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό;    :Bi Polo:

----------


## Ellinis

Aυτό προέκυψε από βλάβη που έπαθε ο σέρβερ προ 3 ετών, αρκετά είχαν αποκατασταθεί πέρσι αλλά η περσινή βλάβη μας οδήγησε σε επαναφορά στην έκδοση του 2011 άρα χάθηκαν και οι διορθώσεις. Ίσως οι συνεχιζόμενες προσπάθειες στους σκληρούς δίσκους που "χτύπησαν" να οδηγήσει σε επανάκτηση των φωτογραφιών που είχαν αποκατασταθεί...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994    το  Γεωργιος Εξπρες    διπλα   στο Ροδανθη

_Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Φανταστικη φωτο.Πλοια που πριν 10 χρονια οργωναν το αιγαιο σημερα αποτελουν ιστορια

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Στο λιμανι του Πειραια το 1994    το  Γεωργιος Εξπρες    διπλα   στο Ροδανθη
> 
> _Piraeus 1994.jpg


Μια ακόμη ωραιότατη φωτογραφία , μία απο αυτές που ο φίλος T.S.S. APOLLON ξέρει να μας παρουσιάζει.

----------


## despo

Μία ακόμα τέλεια φωτογραφία απο τον φίλο Απόλλων, που εμένα μου φαίνεται η Ροδάνθη να έχει 'σφιχταγκαλιάσει' το Γεώργιος Εξπρες !

----------


## Naias II

Σύγκριση μεγεθών!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια του Πειραιως γυρω στο 1936 απο την Βιβλιοθηκη του Αμερικανικου Κογκρεσσου  http://www.loc.gov/search/?q=piraeus...age&st=gallery

Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του Πειραιά, με το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ δεξιά, στο βάθος ένα από τα FRANCONIA/CARMANIA της Cunard, αριστερά η πρύμνη μιας παντόφλας και του ΛΙΝΔΟΣ και στο μέσω το αμερικάνικο INDEPENDENCE με τα φουτουριστικά χρώματα που είχε όταν ναυλώθηκε το 1968 στο αμερικανικό πρακτορείο Fugazi για κρουαζιέρες.

Megalonisos etc 1968 WS.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφη εικονα φιλε Ellinis!!!   Η παντοφλα ειναι η Αγια Κυριακη_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του Πειραιά, με το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ δεξιά, στο βάθος ένα από τα FRANCONIA/CARMANIA της Cunard, αριστερά η πρύμνη μιας παντόφλας και του ΛΙΝΔΟΣ και στο μέσω το αμερικάνικο INDEPENDENCE με τα φουτουριστικά χρώματα που είχε όταν ναυλώθηκε το 1968 στο αμερικανικό πρακτορείο Fugazi για κρουαζιέρες.
> 
> Megalonisos etc 1968 WS.jpg
> πηγή


 Δεν σας κρύβω ότι κάπου εκεί τριγύρω μπορεί να ήμουν κ εγώ. Μαθητούδι 9 χρονών κ οι δικοί μου πού με έχαναν πού με έβρισκαν,στο λιμάνι! :Fat:  :Fat: 
Αλήθεια,το ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ το έχουμε κάπου;

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Mια ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία του Πειραιά, με το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ δεξιά, στο βάθος ένα από τα FRANCONIA/CARMANIA της Cunard, αριστερά η πρύμνη μιας παντόφλας και του ΛΙΝΔΟΣ και στο μέσω το αμερικάνικο INDEPENDENCE με τα φουτουριστικά χρώματα που είχε όταν ναυλώθηκε το 1968 στο αμερικανικό πρακτορείο Fugazi για κρουαζιέρες.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 142634
> πηγή


Η δική μου συνεισφορά  στην ανάγνωση της  φωτο, και για όσους ενδιαφέρονται : Το τελευταίο από τα εικονιζόμενα ταξί στη σειρά, όπως και το δεύτερο από αριστερά,  είναι FORD TAUNUS.  Το δε ανάμεσά τους είναι, μάλλον, OPEL RECORD

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Η δική μου συνεισφορά στην ανάγνωση της φωτο, και για όσους ενδιαφέρονται : Το τελευταίο από τα εικονιζόμενα ταξί στη σειρά, όπως και το δεύτερο από αριστερά, είναι FORD TAUNUS. Το δε ανάμεσά τους είναι, μάλλον, OPEL RECORD


Είναι Ford Taunus 17m νεώτερο μοντέλο από τα δύο άλλα.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Είναι Ford Taunus 17m νεώτερο μοντέλο από τα δύο άλλα.



...Έχεις δίκιο.  Μάλλον, πρέπει να είναι το εικονιζόμενο στο κατωτέρω link,   Kaι, αφού μιλάμε για φωτο του 1968, το ταξί αυτό πρέπει να ήταν ολοκαίνουργιο τότε... 
Αγαπημένο των ταξιτζήδων για καμιά δεκαετία...  :Single Eye: 

http://vamvakakis.blogspot.gr/2011/0...aunus-17m.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Piraeus 2.jpgΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ όπως ήταν με την αρχική μετασκευή,CITY OF ANDROS,ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑΣ!
Τι να πω συμφορουμίτες,σαν ένας από τις παλιές καραβάνες στην καραβολατρεία νοιώθω τυχερός που έζησα την χρυσή εποχή της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας γιά την οποία θλίβομαι διότι εδώ κ κάποια χρόνια είναι ένα μεγάλο μηδενικό...Ας βλέπουν φωτογραφίες όπως αυτή οι νεώτεροι φίλοι μας γιά να ξέρουν τι είχαμε κ τι χάσαμε.

----------


## despo

> Piraeus 2.jpgΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ όπως ήταν με την αρχική μετασκευή,CITY OF ANDROS,ΓΑΛΑΞΙΑΣ!
> Τι να πω συμφορουμίτες,σαν ένας από τις παλιές καραβάνες στην καραβολατρεία νοιώθω τυχερός που έζησα την χρυσή εποχή της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας γιά την οποία θλίβομαι διότι εδώ κ κάποια χρόνια είναι ένα μεγάλο μηδενικό...Ας βλέπουν φωτογραφίες όπως αυτή οι νεώτεροι φίλοι μας γιά να ξέρουν τι είχαμε κ τι χάσαμε.


Ετσι έχουν τα πράγματα φίλε μου - Εισαι ακριβέστατος !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στον Πειραια επταμιση, τραγουδι του Σακη Παπανικολαου απο την ομωνυμη ταινια του Νικου Αβραμεα του 1967.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gekWW...e=results_main
Εδω διαφορες σκηνες με πανδαισια πλοιων. Τα αναγνωριζετε;

IMG_1931.jpgIMG_1932.JPGIMG_1934.jpgIMG_1936.jpgIMG_1936.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στον Πειραια επταμιση, τραγουδι του Σακη Παπανικολαου του 1967.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gekWW...e=results_main
Αλλες σκηνες. Τα αναγνωριζετε;

IMG_1947.JPGIMG_1937.jpgIMG_1939.jpgIMG_1940.JPGIMG_1944.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αεροφωτογραφια του λιμενος του Πειραιως το 1915 !
Απο το Αρχειον Γ. Ε. Χατζημιχαλακη

Πειραιευς 1915.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αεροφωτογραφια του λιμενος του Πειραιως το 1915 !
> Απο το Αρχειον Γ. Ε. Χατζημιχαλακη
> 
> Πειραιευς 1915.jpg


  Ίσως να είμαι παράξενος , ίσως να έχω κόλλημα αλλά όταν κάποιος ανεβάζει ωραίες ιστορικές φωτογραφίες τότε  .................

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο τον Πειραια τον Απριλιο του 1929.

Piraeus 1929.jpg

Nederlands Instituut voor Militaire Historie
http://www.maritiemdigitaal.nl/index...l&id=120112945

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Piraeus 7.jpgΚαι τι καλούδια βλέπουμε εδώ,σ' έναν Πειραιά τόσο κοντινό κ τόσο μακρυνό!
Αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν 1980 κ εκτός από τα φορτηγά στο βάθος που κάποτε ήταν γνώριμη εικόνα στο λιμάνι,σε πρώτο πλάνο έχουμε:
GOLDEN ODYSSEY της Royal Cruise από τα ελάχιστα από παραγγελία ελληνικά κρουαζιερόπλοια, AZUR επί Paquet δεν λέω χρώματα διότι τα βαπόρια τους τότε ήταν κάτασπρα, ΑΛΚΥΩΝ του Δημ.Βεντούρη να μανουβράρει κ τέλος το κερασάκι στην τούρτα το αφιερώνω στους φίλους των πολεμικών.Είναι το ιταλικό αντιτορπιλικό-εκπαιδευτικό SAN GIORGIO μάλλον στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι αφού λίγο μετά παρωπλίστηκε.
Πρώην ελαφρό καταδρομικό POMPEO MAGNO της περίφημης κλάσης "Capitani Romani" δύο από τα οποία ζητήσαμε μετά τον πόλεμο σαν αποζημίωση αλλά οι "μεγάλοι" μας σύμμαχοι μας "φόρτωσαν" το ΕΛΛΗ.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πολύ όμορφα τα καταδρομικά της κλάσης "Capitani Romani". Όπως άλλωστε σχεδόν όλα τα Ιταλικά πολεμικά του μεσοπολέμου και 2. ΠΠ. Ήταν πολύ φινετσάτα  :Wink:  Τώρα τελευταία μας τα χαλάνε λίγο.

http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.u...n_cruisers.htm

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ όμορφο πλάνο και ευχαριστούμε! Τα Capitani Romani (ονομάστηκαν έτσι γιατί όλα έφεραν ονόματα ρωμαίων ναυμάχων) ήταν κάτι ενδιάμεσα σε ελαφρά καταδρομικά και μεγάλα αντιτορπιλικά για αυτό και αρχικά τα είχαν χαρακτηρίσει _Esploratori Oceanici_. Κάτι ανάλογο με τα Γαλλικά _Le Fantasque_ θα έλεγα αλλά με πυροβόλα των 5,3 ιντσών που τα φέρνει πιο κοντά στον χαρακτηρισμό καταδρομικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ όμορφα τα καταδρομικά της κλάσης "Capitani Romani". Όπως άλλωστε σχεδόν όλα τα Ιταλικά πολεμικά του μεσοπολέμου και 2. ΠΠ. Ήταν πολύ φινετσάτα  Τώρα τελευταία μας τα χαλάνε λίγο.
> 
> http://www.battleships-cruisers.co.u...n_cruisers.htm


Στην ουσία ήταν ένα είδος υπεραντιτορπιλλικού γιά να αντιμετωπίσουν τα αντίστοιχα γαλλικά.Όντως φινετσάτα αλλά σχεδόν όλα τα ιταλικά της εποχής εκείνης έπασχαν από ευπάθεια υλικού,από θωράκιση κ βασίζονταν περισσότερο στον βαρύ οπλισμό κ την υψηλή ταχύτητα την οποία τελικά δεν μπορούσαν να την κρατήσουν. Εννοείται ότι ανάλογα προβλήματα είχαν κ τα 4  Α/Τ τύπου "Dardo" τα οποία παραγγέλθηκαν επί  Ελ.Βενιζέλου στα πλαίσια προσέγγισης με τον Μουσολίνι.
Από τα "Capitani Romani" ζητήσαμε τα 2 που πήραν οι Γάλλοι οπωσδήποτε πιό χρήσιμα γιά το τότε Β.Ν. αλλά γενικά τα περισσότερα που πήραν οι νικητές από τους ηττημένους του Β' Π.Π. είτε δεν μακροημέρευσαν είτε υποαπασχολήθηκαν λόγω έλλειψης ανταλλακτικών κ πυρομαχικών.
Τώρα με την παγκοσμιοποίηση,με τις ΗΟRΙΖΟΝ κ τις FREMM τα ιδιαίτερα σουλούπια της κάθε χώρας χάνονται.Λίγο πολύ ένα κοινό κέλυφος είναι, όπου ο Ιταλός κ ο Γάλλος το προσαρμόζει ο καθένας στις ανάγκες του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ όμορφο πλάνο και ευχαριστούμε! Τα Capitani Romani (ονομάστηκαν έτσι γιατί όλα έφεραν ονόματα ρωμαίων ναυμάχων) ήταν κάτι ενδιάμεσα σε ελαφρά καταδρομικά και μεγάλα αντιτορπιλικά για αυτό και αρχικά τα είχαν χαρακτηρίσει _Esploratori Oceanici_. Κάτι ανάλογο με τα Γαλλικά _Le Fantasque_ θα έλεγα αλλά με πυροβόλα των 5,3 ιντσών που τα φέρνει πιο κοντά στον χαρακτηρισμό καταδρομικά.


 Esploratori Oceanici: Ωκεανικά =  υπερβολές των Ιταλών, Ανιχνευτικά=Scouts ή Destroyer Leaders (A/T Aρχηγίδες) κατά τους Αγγλοσάξονες,πλοία τα οποία ήταν επικεφαλής των στολίσκων αντιτορπιλικών με απλά λόγια.Τύπος που ουσιαστικά μετά τα μέσα του ΄60  έχει εκλείψει.
Ανιχνευτικά στην αρχή έλεγαν κ οι δικοί μας τα πρώτα "θηρία" του '12 επειδή ήλθαν εσπευσμένα χωρίς τορπίλες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια  με το Μυτιληνη και το Ν.Καζαντζακης στον Πειραια του 1994

_Piraeus 1994.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια φωτο γιατι το Μυτιληνη δεν πηγαινε σχεδον ποτε σε αυτην την θεση πρασδεσης.
Το AZUR απο οτι ειχα μαθει το παζαρευαν οι της <κατσουλακενας> ,την περιοδο της αγορας του ΝΑΙΑΣ ΙΙ, για να το δρομολογησουν στην Ροδο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

kyklades - icarus.jpgΛεμονάδικα 1980 με το "Κυκλαδάκι" κ αριστερά ο ΙΚΑΡΟΣ λίγο πριν ξεκινήσει ταξίδια με την ΑΝΤΕΣΙ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!! 
Τελικα ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ   εκτος του  οτι ηταν ενας απο τους λιγους καραβολατρες που εκεινα τα χρονια   εβγαζε φωτογραφιες,   ισως να ηταν και ο μοναδικος που εκανε πανοραμικες ληψεις!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε!!!_

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> _Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια!!! 
> Τελικα ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ   εκτος του  οτι ηταν ενας απο τους λιγους καραβολατρες που εκεινα τα χρονια   εβγαζε φωτογραφιες,   ισως να ηταν και ο μοναδικος που εκανε πανοραμικες ληψεις!!! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε!!!_



Συμφωνώ με το σχόλιο και επαυξάνω.  :Applause: 

Πάντως, εγώ ομολογώ ότι δεν αναγνωρίζω το σημείο.  Λεμονάδικα δεν είναι ο ντόκος μπροστά από το σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού που σήμερα δένουν τα Μπλου Σταρ; Αυτές οι αποθήκες και οι γερανοί δεν βρίσκονται στο σημείο που σήμερα φεύγουν τα πλοία της Μυτιλήνης; Ολίγον ...χάθηκα  :Confused New:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Πάντως, εγώ ομολογώ ότι δεν αναγνωρίζω το σημείο.  Λεμονάδικα δεν είναι ο ντόκος μπροστά από το σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού που σήμερα δένουν τα Μπλου Σταρ;


Σωστά, εκεί που δένουν σήμερα τα Blue Star είναι δεμένα και τα πλοία στην φωτό. Σε μπερδεύουν οι αποθήκες στην παραλία που έχουν πλέον κατεδαφιστεί και οι γερανοί που έχουν απομακρυνθεί. Διακρίνεται μάλιστα αν σε βοηθάει και το (σκούρο) κτίριο που στέγαζε παλαιότερα την εταιρεία του Καραγιώργη, και από το οποίο έδωσε τέλος στη ζωή του ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς.   




> _Τελικα ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ   εκτος του  οτι ηταν ενας απο τους λιγους καραβολατρες που εκεινα τα χρονια   εβγαζε φωτογραφιες,   ισως να ηταν και ο μοναδικος που εκανε πανοραμικες ληψεις!!!_


Αγαπητέ φίλε επίτρεψε μου να σε διορθώσω. Η φωτογραφία του ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ είναι πράγματι πανέμορφη αλλά δεν είναι πανοραμική. Πανοραμική λέμε την φωτό που είναι μακρόστενη. Υπήρχαν ειδικές μηχανές που τραβάγανε πανοραμικές φωτογραφίες (εξ αρχής), αλλά πολύ εύκολα μπορούμε και με ένα απλό κροπάρισμα να δημιουργήσουμε μία πανοραμική φωτό από μία "κανονική". Για παράδειγμα (μιας και το παρόν θέμα αναφέρεται σε ιστορικές φωτό) ας χρησιμοποιήσω μία δική μου από το μακρινό 1986.

27.jpg
_Κανονική λήψη_

28.jpg
_Πανοραμική "λήψη"_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συμφωνώ με το σχόλιο και επαυξάνω. 
> 
> Πάντως, εγώ ομολογώ ότι δεν αναγνωρίζω το σημείο. Λεμονάδικα δεν είναι ο ντόκος μπροστά από το σταθμό του ηλεκτρικού που σήμερα δένουν τα Μπλου Σταρ; Αυτές οι αποθήκες και οι γερανοί δεν βρίσκονται στο σημείο που σήμερα φεύγουν τα πλοία της Μυτιλήνης; Ολίγον ...χάθηκα


Aχ ήσουν μικρός τότε! :Fat: 
Στην Ακτή Κονδύλη δλδ από σημερινό Σταθμό Προαστιακού μέχρι Αγ.Διονύσιο (κρητικά) υπήρχαν οι αποθήκες αλλά κ έδεναν πλωτοί γερανοί,μαούνες,ρυμουλκά,όλα του ΟΛΠ. Προς τα αριστερά της Κονδύλη πέφτουν σήμερα Β.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ κ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αγαπητέ φίλε επίτρεψε μου να σε διορθώσω. Η φωτογραφία του ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ είναι πράγματι πανέμορφη αλλά δεν είναι πανοραμική. Πανοραμική λέμε την φωτό που είναι μακρόστενη. Υπήρχαν ειδικές μηχανές που τραβάγανε πανοραμικές φωτογραφίες (εξ αρχής), αλλά πολύ εύκολα μπορούμε και με ένα απλό κροπάρισμα να δημιουργήσουμε μία πανοραμική φωτό από μία "κανονική". Για παράδειγμα (μιας και το παρόν θέμα αναφέρεται σε ιστορικές φωτό) ας χρησιμοποιήσω μία δική μου από το μακρινό 1986.


_Σωστα!!!_
_Καταλαβα φιλε ενταξει!!! εμεινα μετεξεταστεος για τον Σεπτεμβριο!!!_  :Surprised: _

Εν τοιαυτη περιπτωσει  ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ ειναι πρωτοπορος σε αυτου του ειδους  τις  "ταρατσοαεροφωτογραφησεις"   και κανει ληψεις  απο το μακρυνοτατο 1975!!!_ :Encouragement:

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Αγαπητέ φίλε επίτρεψε μου να σε διορθώσω. Η φωτογραφία του ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ είναι πράγματι πανέμορφη αλλά δεν είναι πανοραμική. Πανοραμική λέμε την φωτό που είναι μακρόστενη. Υπήρχαν ειδικές μηχανές που τραβάγανε πανοραμικές φωτογραφίες (εξ αρχής), αλλά πολύ εύκολα μπορούμε και με ένα απλό κροπάρισμα να δημιουργήσουμε μία πανοραμική φωτό από μία "κανονική". Για παράδειγμα (μιας και το παρόν θέμα αναφέρεται σε ιστορικές φωτό) ας χρησιμοποιήσω μία δική μου από το μακρινό 1986.
> 
> 27.jpg
> _Κανονική λήψη_
> 
> 28.jpg
> _Πανοραμική "λήψη"_



Η αλήθεια είναι πως η μέση "συμβατική" αντίληψη για την έννοια της "πανοραμικής" φωτογραφίας είναι ότι έτσι ονομάζεται η φωτο  που, απλά, λαμβάνεται από κάποιο ψηλό σημείο.  Και εγώ μέχρι πρότινος αυτό νόμιζα, ενώ βέβαια δεν είναι έτσι.  
Η πανοραμική φωτο είναι και μακρόστενη, φίλε Venezia, αλλά νομίζω, όμως, ότι διαφέρει από την κοινή φωτογραφία *και* στο ότι *καλύπτει μεγαλύτερο εύρος προς τα αριστερά και προς τα δεξιά.* 
Στην πολύ ωραία φωτο που χρησιμοποίησες για παράδειγμα, η μακρόστενή σου φωτο,  ένω έχει "κόψει" τα μικρά πλοιάρια που φαίνονται στο γκρο πλαν (κάτω μέρος) της κανονικής φωτο,   νομίζω ότι δεν έχει διευρύνει τον ορίζοντα προς τα αριστερά και δεξιά σε σχέση, πάντα, με την πάνω φωτο.  :Star:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η πανοραμική φωτο είναι και μακρόστενη, φίλε Venezia, αλλά νομίζω, όμως, ότι διαφέρει από την κοινή φωτογραφία *και* στο ότι *καλύπτει μεγαλύτερο εύρος προς τα αριστερά και προς τα δεξιά.* 
> Στην πολύ ωραία φωτο που χρησιμοποίησες για παράδειγμα, η μακρόστενή σου φωτο,  ένω έχει "κόψει" τα μικρά πλοιάρια που φαίνονται στο γκρο πλαν (κάτω μέρος) της κανονικής φωτο,   νομίζω ότι δεν έχει διευρύνει τον ορίζοντα προς τα αριστερά και δεξιά σε σχέση, πάντα, με την πάνω φωτο.


Στο παράδειγμα που χρησιμοποίησα, και οι δύο εικόνες προέρχονται από την ίδια πρωτότυπη φωτογραφία, και απλά όπως είπα την κροπάρισα, άρα δεν μπορεί εκ των πραγμάτων στην πανοραμική να διευρύνεται ο ορίζοντας. Αλλά και με κανονική πανοραμική μηχανή να την είχα τραβήξει, το αποτέλεσμα θα ήταν πάλι το ίδιο. Υπέθεσε πως βρίσκεσαι σε ένα ψηλό κτίριο και φωτογραφίζεις το λιμάνι, πρώτα με μία κανονική μηχανή και κατόπιν με μία πανοραμική. Από την στιγμή που στο κάδρο σου εσύ θέτεις τα όρια και στις δύο μηχανές, από ποιό σημείο δηλαδή θα ξεκινάει το κάδρο σου στα αριστερά και που θα τελειώνει στα δεξιά, για ποιό λόγο στην πανοραμική φωτό θα πρέπει ο ορίζοντας να είναι διευρυμένος σε σχέση με την νορμάλ φωτό ???

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Από την στιγμή που στο κάδρο σου εσύ θέτεις τα όρια και στις δύο μηχανές, από ποιό σημείο δηλαδή θα ξεκινάει το κάδρο σου στα αριστερά και που θα τελειώνει στα δεξιά, για ποιό λόγο στην πανοραμική φωτό θα πρέπει ο ορίζοντας να είναι διευρυμένος σε σχέση με την νορμάλ φωτό ???


                        Γιατί νομίζω ότι οι πανοραμικές φωτο είναι εξ'ορισμού έτσι. Δες όμως εδώ:   :Single Eye:

----------


## P@vlos

Απο την εποχη του φιλμ και μετέπειτα στις ψηφιακές οι πανοραμικές γίνονται με οποιαδήποτε μηχανή απλά τραβώντας συνεχόμενα 3-4 λήψεις απο αριστερα προς δεξιά ή αντίστροφα. Απο κει και περα όλα εξαρτώνται απο τον εξοπλισμό του καθενος γιατί είναι αυτόνοητο ότι κάποιος που έχει αγοράσει υπερευρυγωνιο φακο (fisheye) δεν χρειάζεται να κανει πανοραμικό πλάνο σχεδόν ποτέ συγκριτικά με κάποιον με ένα κλασσικό 35άρη φακό

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Απο την εποχη του φιλμ και μετέπειτα στις ψηφιακές οι πανοραμικές γίνονται με οποιαδήποτε μηχανή απλά τραβώντας συνεχόμενα 3-4 λήψεις απο αριστερα προς δεξιά ή αντίστροφα. Απο κει και περα όλα εξαρτώνται απο τον εξοπλισμό του καθενος γιατί είναι αυτόνοητο ότι κάποιος που έχει αγοράσει υπερευρυγωνιο φακο (fisheye) δεν χρειάζεται να κανει πανοραμικό πλάνο σχεδόν ποτέ συγκριτικά με κάποιον με ένα κλασσικό 35άρη φακό


Καλημέρα.  Δες, όμως, και συνεχίζουμε εφεξής  εδώ.    :Single Eye:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και μετα τα χρησιμα  μαθηματα περι πανοραμικων φωτογραφιων ας επανελθουμε στο θεμα...

 Νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια απο τον Πειραια του 2001 με το Εξπρες Ναιας μια παντοφα το Αγια Γαληνη και  δυο αδελφα σκαρια   τα   Stella Oceanis   και Ιασων 

_Piraeus  2001.jpg

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Σωστά, εκεί που δένουν σήμερα τα Blue Star είναι δεμένα και τα πλοία στην φωτό. Σε μπερδεύουν οι αποθήκες στην παραλία που έχουν πλέον κατεδαφιστεί και οι γερανοί που έχουν απομακρυνθεί. Διακρίνεται μάλιστα αν σε βοηθάει και το (σκούρο) κτίριο που στέγαζε παλαιότερα την εταιρεία του Καραγιώργη, και από το οποίο έδωσε τέλος στη ζωή του ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς.


Έχεις δίκιο.  Ο ορίζοντας αλλάζει εντελώς όταν ισοπεδώσεις μια "ακτογραμμή", την καθαρίσεις από κινητά και ακίνητα,  και τη διαμορφώσεις σε μακριά και φαρδιά προβλήτα, με λωρίδες για αυτοκίνητα....
Ως προς το σκούρο κτίριο που λες, νομίζω ότι το εντόπισα. Δεν γνώριζα, βέβαια, ότι βρισκόταν σε εκείνη την περιοχή...    :Single Eye:

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> _...και μετα τα χρησιμα  μαθηματα περι πανοραμικων φωτογραφιων ας επανελθουμε στο θεμα...
> 
>  Νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια απο τον Πειραια του 2001 με το Εξπρες Ναιας μια παντοφα το Αγια Γαληνη και  δυο αδελφα σκαρια   τα   Stella Oceanis   και Ιασων 
> 
> _Συνημμένο Αρχείο 144747



Καλή σου μέρα  :Fat: .  Πολύ ωραία η φωτο.  Αυτά τα κρουζιερόπλοια, ειδικά το πρώτο, πρέπει να υπάρχουν ακόμα. Από το μέγεθός τους, πάντως, δεν τα βλέπω για δρομολόγια εκτός Αιγαίου.  Πιο πολύ μου κάνουν για κρουαζιέρες προς Πάτμο, Κουσάντασι, Ρόδο, Μύκονο κλπ    :05.18 Flustered:

----------


## Ellinis

Κανένα από τα τέσσερα πλοία δεν υπάρχει πια. Όσο και για τα δυο κρουαζιερόπλοια είχαν ταξιδέψει σε πολλά μέρη του πλανήτη. Ο ΙΑΣΩΝ είχε φτάσει στον Αμαζόνιο, στη νήσιο της Αγίας Ελένης στον Ατλαντικό κλπ

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Aχ ήσουν μικρός τότε!


Χι, χι!  :Bee: 





> Στην Ακτή Κονδύλη δλδ από σημερινό Σταθμό Προαστιακού μέχρι Αγ.Διονύσιο (κρητικά) υπήρχαν οι αποθήκες αλλά κ έδεναν πλωτοί γερανοί,μαούνες,ρυμουλκά,όλα του ΟΛΠ. Προς τα αριστερά της Κονδύλη πέφτουν σήμερα Β.ΚΟΡΝΑΡΟΣ κ ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ.


Υποθέτω ότι η αύξηση της επιβατικής κίνησης στο λιμάνι θα επέφερε την ανάγκη μετακίνησης της εμπορικής ζώνης, και περιορισμού της στην περιοχή Ηετίωνος.... :Nonchalance:

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Κανένα από τα τέσσερα πλοία δεν υπάρχει πια. Όσο και για τα δυο κρουαζιερόπλοια είχαν ταξιδέψει σε πολλά μέρη του πλανήτη. Ο ΙΑΣΩΝ είχε φτάσει στον Αμαζόνιο, στη νήσιο της Αγίας Ελένης στον Ατλαντικό κλπ



Καλά, τώρα σοβαρολογείς; Είχαν βγει αυτά τα πλοία στον Ατλαντικό; Και, τον είχαν διασχίσει κιόλας;  :Surprised:   :Surprised:   :Hororr:   :Hororr:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Vue panoramique το 1995 στον πειραια με ιστορικοτατα πλοια σε διαφορες θεσεις να κοσμουν το καδρο


new (251).jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Κανένα από τα τέσσερα πλοία δεν υπάρχει πια. Όσο και για τα δυο κρουαζιερόπλοια είχαν ταξιδέψει σε πολλά μέρη του πλανήτη. Ο ΙΑΣΩΝ είχε φτάσει στον Αμαζόνιο, στη νήσιο της Αγίας Ελένης στον Ατλαντικό κλπ


Tο δε _ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ_ κάθε φθινόπωρο, μετά την "λήξη" της καλοκαιρινής περιόδου στην Ελλάδα, συνέχιζε κρουαζιέρες στην Καραιβική από όπου επέστρεφε και πάλι στην χώρα μας την άνοιξη. Άλλα μεγέθη τότε, οι "γίγαντες - καμάρια" της εποχής εκείνης (αναφέρομαι στην δεκαετία του '80), _ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΣΟΛΑΡΙΣ_ και _ΝΑΒΑΡΙΝΟ_ θα φάνταζαν ως νάνοι σήμερα μπροστά στις σύγχρονες πλωτές πολυκατοικίες κρουαζιέρες.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Vue panoramique το 1995 στον πειραια με ιστορικοτατα πλοια σε διαφορες θεσεις να κοσμουν το καδρο
> 
> 
> new (251).jpg


 _Ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!
Επιρροη απο την "κουβεντουλα" που καναμε  πριν λιγα μηνυματα...η      ειναι η ιδεα μου???   Γιατι για πανοραμικη την κοβω την φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες!!!  
_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aφου σου αρεσει φιλε TSS APOLLON αλλη μια απο το μακρυνο πια 1995

125 (160).jpg

vue panoramique

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πανεμορφη  νοσταλγικη φωτογραφια!!! Ευχαριστουμε BEN BRUCE!!!_

----------


## Karolos

130526 k@rolos_31_n@.jpg_ Πειραιάς....... _ 130526 k@rolos_32_n@.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Πανεμορφες εικονες!!! Πατριδα και εσυ πανοραμικες!!!  
Τι εγινε ρε παιδια επιδημια επεσε;;;     Τελικα βλεπω  στο παρον θεμα να γινονται μοδα οι μακροστενες φωτογραφιες!!!  _

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Είναι αλήθεια φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON ότι σε φωτό με πλοία, ειδικά δε σε όσες απεικονίζουν περισσότερα του ενός, οι μακρόστενες φωτογραφίες είναι πολύ όμορφες, διότι επικεντρώνονται στα πλοία και δεν απεικονίζουν πολύ "περιττό" θέμα ουρανού και θάλασσας.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Είναι αλήθεια φίλε T.S.S. APOLLON ότι σε φωτό με πλοία, ειδικά δε σε όσες απεικονίζουν περισσότερα του ενός, οι μακρόστενες φωτογραφίες είναι πολύ όμορφες, διότι επικεντρώνονται στα πλοία και δεν απεικονίζουν πολύ "περιττό" θέμα ουρανού και θάλασσας.


 _Φιλε Espresso Venezia νομιζω οτι τους ανοιξες την ορεξη για τετοιου ειδους  φωτογραφιες!!!
 Συμφωνω ομορφες ειναι!!!_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια νοσταλγικη απο το 1994 με θρυλους της ακτοπλοιας

negative (935).jpg

vue panoramique

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Aλλη μια νοσταλγικη απο το 1994 με θρυλους της ακτοπλοιας
> 
> negative (935).jpg
> 
> vue panoramique



_Εεεε ρε ομορφιες!!! Παναγια Τηνου - Γεωργιος Εξπρες - Ναιας ΙΙ και ολιγη απο την πρυμνη του Απτερα στ'αριστερα της φωτογραφιας... με τοσους θρυλους θα ελεγα οτι ειναι "θρυλικη φωτογραφια"!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χι, χι! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Υποθέτω ότι η αύξηση της επιβατικής κίνησης στο λιμάνι θα επέφερε την ανάγκη μετακίνησης της εμπορικής ζώνης, και περιορισμού της στην περιοχή Ηετίωνος....


Σταδιακά εκτοπίστηκαν τα φορτηγά πλοία από τον κεντρικό λιμένα προς λιμένα Ηρακλέους (Κερατσίνι) κ ΣΕΜΠΟ. Όλα αυτά που σήμερα λέμε  Ν.Ικόνιο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλά, τώρα σοβαρολογείς; Είχαν βγει αυτά τα πλοία στον Ατλαντικό; Και, τον είχαν διασχίσει κιόλας;


Το να περάσεις τον ωκεανό δεν είναι θέμα μεγέθους. Κ μιά παντόφλα που πουλιέται από την Ελλάδα στη Ν.Αμερική ή την Αφρική τον περνά υπό προϋποθέσεις. Ξέρεις πόσα μικρά κρουαζιερόπλοια πάνε σε απίθανους προορισμούς στα πέρατα της γης;

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφεία από τον αγιασμό των υδάτων, κάπου τη δεκαετία 50-60. Διακρίνεται προς τα αριστερά το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ ΙΙ, μάλλον το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ, στη μέση ένα από τα ιταλικά και πιο δεξιά η ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ

piree.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

pireas panoramiki.jpgΕγώ δεν θα πω ποιά είναι κ ποιά δεν είναι πανοραμική φωτό,ούτε θα διεκδικήσω δάφνες επαγγελματία φωτογράφου αφού απλώς έκανα το κέφι μου σαν καραβολάτρης με την όρεξη κ αλλά κ τον ελεύθερο χρόνο της μετεφηβικής ηλικίας.
Τα εικονιζόμενα πλοία τα ξέρετε οι περισσότεροι. Εκείνο που παρατηρεί κανείς είναι το λίγο ανακατεμένα εσωτερικό με εξωτερικό. Δλδ κρουαζιερόπλοια κ στη μέση το ΚΡΗΤΗ!

----------


## Ilias 92

Για τον επιβατικό σταθμό μήπως ξέρουμε τίποτα περισσότερο πότε κτίστηκε πότε έπεσε κτλ. Έχουν γυριστεί σκηνές από το ταξίδι στα Κήθυρα  του Αγγελόπουλου ( δεν θυμάμαι αν εκείνη η συγκλονιστικήσκηνή με τον Κατράκη που συνομιλεί με το τέλος του γυρίστηκε και εκεί ή στην Θεσσαλονίκη). Εκεί επίσης κατέβαινε από το σοβιετικό Ουκραίνα στην αρχή της ταινίας.  
Αυτές η μακρόστενες παραλληλόγραμμες φόρμες στα πλευρικά του παράθυρα μου θυμίζουν μέρη μου!

----------


## Maiandros

> Το να περάσεις τον ωκεανό δεν είναι θέμα μεγέθους. Κ μιά παντόφλα που πουλιέται από την Ελλάδα στη Ν.Αμερική ή την Αφρική τον περνά υπό προϋποθέσεις. Ξέρεις πόσα μικρά κρουαζιερόπλοια πάνε σε απίθανους προορισμούς στα πέρατα της γης;



Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, ένα αμφίπλωρο πλοίο, ανοιχτού τύπου, το οποίο είχε ναυπηγηθεί στο Πέραμα πριν από λίγα σχετικά χρόνια, πριν ακόμα προλάβει να δρομολογηθεί σε κάποια γραμμή εδώ στην χώρα μας, πουλήθηκε στην Κόστα Ρίκα και ταξίδεψε βέβαια μέχρι εκεί....

----------


## Ellinis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 144867
> Τα εικονιζόμενα πλοία τα ξέρετε οι περισσότεροι. Εκείνο που παρατηρεί κανείς είναι το λίγο ανακατεμένα εσωτερικό με εξωτερικό. Δλδ κρουαζιερόπλοια κ στη μέση το ΚΡΗΤΗ!


H πρυμνιά άποψη του Γαλαξία πάντα μου άρεσε! Όσο για το ΚΡΗΤΗ, είναι από τις λίγες φωτογραφίες που το έχουμε δει με το λευκό ψεύτικο φουγάρο.

----------


## kastkon8

τα fery boats μονοπλωρα η αμφιπλωρα κατασκευασμενα ως επι το πλειστον στο Περαμα βρισκονται στα περατα του κοσμου .πριν απο αρκετα χρονια (καπου δεκα νομιζω) πηρα ενα μονοπλωρο απο την Σαλαμινα και το πηγα στο  Καμερουν. Τελευταια το 'Θασσος ' πηγε στη χιλη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> τα fery boats μονοπλωρα η αμφιπλωρα κατασκευασμενα ως επι το πλειστον στο Περαμα βρισκονται στα περατα του κοσμου .πριν απο αρκετα χρονια (καπου δεκα νομιζω) πηρα ενα μονοπλωρο απο την Σαλαμινα και το πηγα στο  Καμερουν. Τελευταια το 'Θασσος ' πηγε στη χιλη


Πως παει ενα πορθμειο στην Χιλη; Αδυνατο! Μπας και το βαλανε μεσα σε κανενα φορτηγο;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για τον επιβατικό σταθμό μήπως ξέρουμε τίποτα περισσότερο πότε κτίστηκε πότε έπεσε κτλ. Έχουν γυριστεί σκηνές από το ταξίδι στα Κήθυρα του Αγγελόπουλου ( δεν θυμάμαι αν εκείνη η συγκλονιστικήσκηνή με τον Κατράκη που συνομιλεί με το τέλος του γυρίστηκε και εκεί ή στην Θεσσαλονίκη). Εκεί επίσης κατέβαινε από το σοβιετικό Ουκραίνα στην αρχή της ταινίας. 
> Αυτές η μακρόστενες παραλληλόγραμμες φόρμες στα πλευρικά του παράθυρα μου θυμίζουν μέρη μου!


Χρονολογίες δεν ξέρω αλλά το λεγόμενο "μικρό τελωνείο" πρέπει να κτίστηκε δεκαετία '50 και να κατεδαφίστηκε αρχές '90.
Γιά τις φόρμες που λες,μήπως εννοείς στα Δωδ/νησα; Εκεί τα κτίρια της ιταλοκρατίας ανεξαρτήτως προέλευσης προσωπικά μου αρέσουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> H πρυμνιά άποψη του Γαλαξία πάντα μου άρεσε! Όσο για το ΚΡΗΤΗ, είναι από τις λίγες φωτογραφίες που το έχουμε δει με το λευκό ψεύτικο φουγάρο.


Ίσως να είσαι λάτρης αυτής της αγγλικής πρύμης χαρακτηριστικής μιάς ολόκληρης εποχής :Fat: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πως παει ενα πορθμειο στην Χιλη; Αδυνατο! Μπας και το βαλανε μεσα σε κανενα φορτηγο;


 Πάει κ παραπάει αυτοδύναμο! Από προσωπική πείρα δεν είναι δύσκολο να κροσάρεις τον Ατλαντικό χαμηλά προς Καραϊβική, ανάλογα την εποχή βέβαια. Το πρόβλημα είναι στον Ειρηνικό όπου  κόστα κόστα να πας κ χωρίς καιρό, έχει πολύ swell συνήθως.

----------


## kastkon8

απ'οτι βλεπω στη φωτο λειτουργει ο περιφεριακος Δραπετσωνας ,αρα ειναι μετα το 2006

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> απ'οτι βλεπω στη φωτο λειτουργει ο περιφεριακος Δραπετσωνας ,αρα ειναι μετα το 2006


 Mα φίλε μου,εδώ ούτε καν φαίνεται εκεί που αρχίζει ο περιφερειακός.¶σε που οι φωτογραφίες που ανεβάζω είναι γύρω στο '80.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Iniochos express- rethimnon.jpgΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ με τα συμπαθητικά τότε σινιάλα της ΑΝΕΚ κ ΗΝΙΟΧΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το πρώτο άξιο λόγου ΦΓ/ΟΓ που έκανε ακτοπλοϊα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματκα σπανια φωτο!

----------


## Ilias 92

Δεν το είχα ξαναδεί αυτό το πλοίο αλλά είχα ακούσει το όνομα, τελικά κατάλαβα ότι είναι Duchess M. της MarLines αγνώριστο το έκαναν με την μετασκευή. Δείχνει πολύ μεγαλύτερο από τι ήταν και επιβλητικό, από τον καθρέφτη φαίνεται η Αγγλική του καταγωγή έστω και αποικιοκρατική. 
Ευχαριστούμε για τα ντοκουμέντα Βίκτωρα. Λογικά είναι από 1978-80.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν το είχα ξαναδεί αυτό το πλοίο αλλά είχα ακούσει το όνομα, τελικά κατάλαβα ότι είναι Duchess M. της MarLines αγνώριστο το έκαναν με την μετασκευή. Δείχνει πολύ μεγαλύτερο από τι ήταν και επιβλητικό, από τον καθρέφτη φαίνεται η Αγγλική του καταγωγή έστω και αποικιοκρατική. 
> Ευχαριστούμε για τα ντοκουμέντα Βίκτωρα. Λογικά είναι από 1978-80.


Aυτό κ αργότερα το κονταδελφό του βασικά δούλεψαν Δωδ/νησα άντε κ καμιά Κύπρο.Είναι από τις λίγες περιπτώσεις που ελληνικό πλοίο πουλήθηκε έξω κ ξαναγύρισε σε ελληνικά χέρια.Τώρα σαν DUCHESS M. ποιός ξέρει που έχει "σκαλώσει" κ τόσα χρόνια δεμένο δεν πάει γιά σκραπ.'Οσο γιά την καταγωγή, λόγω σχεδίασης κ κατασκευής σε αγγλικό έδαφος-έστω κ αποικίας-συμφωνώ αγγλικό πιάνεται.
Με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι η Ν.Ζηλανδία,χώρα γιά την οποία χτίστηκε το πλοίο,είχε πανέμορφα κλασικά ποστάλια αγγλικής κατασκευής κ απορώ πως δεν ήλθε κανένα προς τα εδώ από τα τόσα που αγοράζουν οι Έλληνες από παντού.
Η φωτό πρέπει να είναι κάπου 1979-80.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aυτό κ αργότερα το κονταδελφό του βασικά δούλεψαν Δωδ/νησα άντε κ καμιά Κύπρο.Είναι από τις λίγες περιπτώσεις που ελληνικό πλοίο πουλήθηκε έξω κ ξαναγύρισε σε ελληνικά χέρια.Τώρα σαν DUCHESS M. ποιός ξέρει που έχει "σκαλώσει" κ τόσα χρόνια δεμένο δεν πάει γιά σκραπ.'Οσο γιά την καταγωγή, λόγω σχεδίασης κ κατασκευής σε αγγλικό έδαφος-έστω κ αποικίας-συμφωνώ αγγλικό πιάνεται.
> Με την ευκαιρία να πω ότι η Ν.Ζηλανδία,χώρα γιά την οποία χτίστηκε το πλοίο,είχε πανέμορφα κλασικά ποστάλια αγγλικής κατασκευής κ απορώ πως δεν ήλθε κανένα προς τα εδώ από τα τόσα που αγοράζουν οι Έλληνες από παντού.
> Η φωτό πρέπει να είναι κάπου 1979-80.


Ήρθε, φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη το πρώην Rangatira σαν Queen M.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ήρθε, φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη το πρώην Rangatira σαν Queen M.


 Φίλε ΤSS QAM δεν μιλώ γιά ΕΓ/ΟΓ αλλά γιά κλασικό Ε/Γ αν είδες. Δεν είμαι εύκαιρος λόγω εργασίας αλλά κάποια στιγμή θα απαριθμήσω μερικά.

----------


## Ellinis

Και όμως είχε έρθει τουλάχιστον ένα ποσταλάκι, αλλά πολύ παλιά, το HAUPIRI της κραταιάς νεοζηλανδικής Union S.S. που είχε και το RANGATIRA.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και όμως είχε έρθει τουλάχιστον ένα ποσταλάκι, αλλά πολύ παλιά, το HAUPIRI της κραταιάς νεοζηλανδικής Union S.S. που είχε και το RANGATIRA.


Φίλε :Fat:  δεν πάω τόσο παλιά κ από κοντά το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει η Union S.S. μεταπολεμικά είχε ωραία ποστάλια κ τι κρίμα που δεν ήλθε κανένα προς τα εδώ...

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του 1917, όταν ο Γαλλικός στόλος είχε ουσιαστικά καταλάβει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και το Ναύσταθμο. Σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι το θωρηκτό PROVENCE (ένα παρόμοιο του είχαμε παραγγείλει που θα ονομαζόταν Βασ.Κωνσταντίνος αλλά δεν ναυπηγήθηκε ποτέ). Σε βάθος ξεχωρίζει ένα ιστιοφόρο με την επιγραφή ΝΟRTHLAND U.S.A. να φαίνεται στα πλαϊνά του. 
provence piraeus 1917.jpg

Είναι το 73-μετρο αμερικανικό NORTHLAND ναυπηγημένο το 1906 και το οποίο ναυάγησε το 1921 στο Ρίο της Βραζιλίας.
Northland bt 1906.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε δεν πάω τόσο παλιά κ από κοντά το έχουμε ξανασυζητήσει η Union S.S. μεταπολεμικά είχε ωραία ποστάλια κ τι κρίμα που δεν ήλθε κανένα προς τα εδώ...


Εννοώ βαπόρια όπως το HINEMOA (46/6911),MAORI (53/7480),TOFUA (51/5299),RANGATIRA(31/6152),MATUA(36/4250).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mια φωτογραφία του 1917, όταν ο Γαλλικός στόλος είχε ουσιαστικά καταλάβει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και το Ναύσταθμο. Σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι το θωρηκτό PROVENCE (ένα παρόμοιο του είχαμε παραγγείλει που θα ονομαζόταν Βασ.Κωνσταντίνος αλλά δεν ναυπηγήθηκε ποτέ). Σε βάθος ξεχωρίζει ένα ιστιοφόρο με την επιγραφή ΝΟRTHLAND U.S.A. να φαίνεται στα πλαϊνά του.
> 
> Προσπαθύσαμε κ εκείνα τα χρόνια να ικανοποιήσουμε όλους,να φάνε όλοι όπως κ τώρα.Θωρηκτά από Γερμανία κ Γαλλία ,καταδρομικά κ αντιτορπιλικά από Αγγλία κ πάει λέγοντας...
> provence piraeus 1917.jpg
> 
> Είναι το 73-μετρο αμερικανικό NORTHLAND ναυπηγημένο το 1906 και το οποίο ναυάγησε το 1921 στο Ρίο της Βραζιλίας.
> Northland bt 1906.jpg
> πηγή


 Κ εκείνα τα χρόνια προσπαθούσαμε να ικανοποιήσουμε όλους όπως κ τώρα. Θωρηκτά (Γαλλία,Γερμανία),καταδρομικά κ αντιτορπιλικά (Αγγλία) κ πάει λέγοντας...

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Σωστά, εκεί που δένουν σήμερα τα Blue Star είναι δεμένα και τα πλοία στην φωτό. Σε μπερδεύουν οι αποθήκες στην παραλία που έχουν πλέον κατεδαφιστεί και οι γερανοί που έχουν απομακρυνθεί. Διακρίνεται μάλιστα αν σε βοηθάει και το (σκούρο) κτίριο που στέγαζε παλαιότερα την εταιρεία του Καραγιώργη, και από το οποίο έδωσε τέλος στη ζωή του ο Παντελής Σφηνιάς.   
> 
> 
> 
> Αγαπητέ φίλε επίτρεψε μου να σε διορθώσω. Η φωτογραφία του ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ είναι πράγματι πανέμορφη αλλά δεν είναι πανοραμική. Πανοραμική λέμε την φωτό που είναι μακρόστενη. Υπήρχαν ειδικές μηχανές που τραβάγανε πανοραμικές φωτογραφίες (εξ αρχής), αλλά πολύ εύκολα μπορούμε και με ένα απλό κροπάρισμα να δημιουργήσουμε μία πανοραμική φωτό από μία "κανονική". Για παράδειγμα (μιας και το παρόν θέμα αναφέρεται σε ιστορικές φωτό) ας χρησιμοποιήσω μία δική μου από το μακρινό 1986.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 144690
> _Κανονική λήψη_
> 
> ...




Καλημέρα.  Αυτό το πλοίο "Κρήτη¨που εικονίζεται στις φωτο του Espresso Vevezia είναι το μετέπειτα Σούπερ Ναϊάς; Το μακρόστενο σουλούπι του αυτό μου θυμίζει....  Ξέρουμε τι δρομολόγια έκανε το 1986; Να υποθέσω Κρήτη ;;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Καλημέρα. Αυτό το πλοίο "Κρήτη¨που εικονίζεται στις φωτο του Espresso Vevezia είναι το μετέπειτα Σούπερ Ναϊάς; Το μακρόστενο σουλούπι του αυτό μου θυμίζει.... Ξέρουμε τι δρομολόγια έκανε το 1986; Να υποθέσω Κρήτη ;;


Σωστά το μετέπειτα SUPERNAIAS κ ΕΧPRESS ARIS. Το 1986 ακόμα σαν ΚΡΗΤΗ έκανε Χανιά βασικά. Δεν μιλάω βέβαια γιά καμιά χειμωνιάτικη σκάντζα γιά Ηράκλειο.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μιας και έγιναν αναφορες στα ονόματά τους

*HAUPIRI * (έχει ξανα δημοσιευθεί )
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Haupiri-01.jpg
*HINEMOA*
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Hinemoa-07.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Hinemoa-05.jpg
*MAORI*
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Maori-08.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Maori-15.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Maori-24.jpg
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lides/Maori-26. jpg  
*RANGATIRA-HINEMOOA*
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Hinemoa-02.jpg
*MATUA*
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Matua-02.jpg
*TOFUA*
http://www.ssmaritime.com/Tofua.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μιας και έγιναν αναφορες στα ονόματά τους
> 
> *HAUPIRI * (έχει ξανα δημοσιευθεί )
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Haupiri-01.jpg
> *.........*


Φιλε τοξοτη

Με ενδιαφερει ιδιατερα το *Haupiri* και η δικια σου φωτογραφια ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απο την δικια μου. Μηπως θα ηθελες να την προσθεσεις κι εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?101505;  Ν

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια του λιμανιου μετα απο Ιταλικο βομβαρδισμο. Δημοσιευτηκε στο Evening Post  στις 5 Νοεμβριου 1940

Piraeus 1940.jpg

The busy harbour of Piraeus, seaport of Athens, has been bombed by  Italian aircraft. (Evening Post, 05 November 1940).  Alexander Turnbull Library, Wellington, New Zealand. http://natlib.govt.nz/records/17714909
Πηγη: Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Νεας Ζηλανδιας  http://natlib.govt.nz/records/17714909

Αφιξις Νεοζηλανδικου αποσπασματος στον Πειραια τον Μαρτιο 1941. Η φωτογραφια εχει σημασια γιατι παρουσιαζει καταστηματα και οικηματα της προπολεμικης περιοδου πριν απο τους Γερμανικους βομβαρδισμους
Πειραιευς 1941.jpg

Arrival of 19 New Zealand Battalion at Piraeus Harbour, Greece.  New Zealand. Department of Internal Affairs. War History Branch  :Photographs relating to World War 1914-1918, World War 1939-1945,  occupation of Japan, Korean War, and Malayan Emergency. Ref: DA-10647-F.  Alexander Turnbull Library, Wellington, New Zealand. http://natlib.govt.nz/records/22317601

Πηγη. Εθνικη Βιβλιοθηκη της Νεας Ζηλανδιας  http://natlib.govt.nz/records/22317601

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μιας και έγιναν αναφορες στα ονόματά τους
> 
> *HAUPIRI* (έχει ξανα δημοσιευθεί )
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Haupiri-01.jpg
> *HINEMOA*
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Hinemoa-07.jpg
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...Hinemoa-05.jpg
> *MAORI*
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...s/Maori-08.jpg
> ...


Σε ευχαριστώ γιά την συμβολή σου γιά αυτά τα θαλασσοβάπορα.
HINEMOA κ RANGATIRA είχαν κάποια κοινά χαρακτηριστικά με το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Τυπάλδου.
Το MAORI αργότερα μετασκευάστηκε να παίρνει 100 αμάξια από πρύμα. Στην 4η δεν ανοίγει το link.
To ΤΟFUA ήταν ένα υπέροχο βαπόρι,γιά μένα από τα 5-6 ομορφότερα του κόσμου στην κατηγορία του.

----------


## τοξοτης

Στην ιστοσελίδα  http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2012/07/thomas-cook.html  βρήκα την πιο κάτω καταχώρηση 

 Οι πρώτοι τουρίστες του Thomas Cook στον Πειραιά


  Ήδη οι επιβάτες του "Francois Premier" του ατμόπλοιου που πραγματοποιεί την πρώτη οργανωμένη κρουαζιέρα Μεσογείου έχει προσεγγίσει τον Πειραιά. Οι επισκέπτες παίρνουν με άλογα και μουλάρια τον δρόμο που οδηγεί στην ακρόπολη. Ανάμεσά τους είναι και ο Μαξιμιλιανός, αδελφός του Όθωνα. Εντυπωσιάζονται από τα κόκκινα φέσια και τις βράκες που φοράνε οι βαρκάρηδες στον Πειραιά, που έρχονται να παραλάβουν ανθρώπους, αποσκευές και εμπορεύματα. Μαζί τους σκαρφαλώνουν στο πλοίο χρησιμοποιώντας γάντζους κι οι υπάλληλοι των Αθηναϊκών ξενοδοχείων που έρχονται προς αναζήτηση πελατείας. Αυτό όμως τότε ονομάζονταν εξερεύνηση, ανακάλυψη ή περιήγηση. Αυτός όμως που εισήγαγε ξένους με σκοπό τον Τουρισμό στην Ελλάδα ήταν ο Thomas Cook.


  Το ατμόπλοιο Francois 1er κατά την γαλλική εκδοχή από τα επίσημα αρχεία του Γαλλικού Υπουργείου Ναυτικών. Θεωρώ βέβαια λίγο αδύνατο το συγκεκριμένο ατμόπλοιο να είναι αυτό που πραγματοποίησε το ταξίδι στον Πειραιά, λόγω μεγέθους και τύπου πλοίου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην ιστοσελίδα  http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2012/07/thomas-cook.html  βρήκα την πιο κάτω καταχώρηση 
> 
>  Οι πρώτοι τουρίστες του Thomas Cook στον Πειραιά
> 
> 
>   Ήδη οι επιβάτες του "Francois Premier" του ατμόπλοιου που πραγματοποιεί την πρώτη οργανωμένη κρουαζιέρα Μεσογείου έχει προσεγγίσει τον Πειραιά. Οι επισκέπτες παίρνουν με άλογα και μουλάρια τον δρόμο που οδηγεί στην ακρόπολη. Ανάμεσά τους είναι και ο Μαξιμιλιανός, αδελφός του Όθωνα. Εντυπωσιάζονται από τα κόκκινα φέσια και τις βράκες που φοράνε οι βαρκάρηδες στον Πειραιά, που έρχονται να παραλάβουν ανθρώπους, αποσκευές και εμπορεύματα. Μαζί τους σκαρφαλώνουν στο πλοίο χρησιμοποιώντας γάντζους κι οι υπάλληλοι των Αθηναϊκών ξενοδοχείων που έρχονται προς αναζήτηση πελατείας. Αυτό όμως τότε ονομάζονταν εξερεύνηση, ανακάλυψη ή περιήγηση. Αυτός όμως που εισήγαγε ξένους με σκοπό τον Τουρισμό στην Ελλάδα ήταν ο Thomas Cook.
> 
> 
>   Το ατμόπλοιο Francois 1er κατά την γαλλική εκδοχή από τα επίσημα αρχεία του Γαλλικού Υπουργείου Ναυτικών. Θεωρώ βέβαια λίγο αδύνατο το συγκεκριμένο ατμόπλοιο να είναι αυτό που πραγματοποίησε το ταξίδι στον Πειραιά, λόγω μεγέθους και τύπου πλοίου.


Φιλτατε τοξοτη

Σε ευχαριστουμε γι αυτη την προσθηκη...  Αρχισα να διαβαζω το θεμα και ελεγα, που το θυμαμαι αυτο...  Κια μετα θυμηθηκα!  Εδω ειχα ανεβασει την ιστορια του  *Φραγκισκος Ι η Francesco I: Το πρωτο κρουαζιεροπλοιο της ιστοριας... 1831* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...%E9%E1%F2-1831 αλλα με το ονομα "Φραγκισκος ο πρωτος" η "Φραντσεσκο Πριμο" γιατι το πλοιο ηταν ιταλικο.  Στο αλλο θεμα λοιπον γραφαμε και τε εξης "Εδω το κειμενο απο την εφημεριδα _Χρονος του Ναυπλιου_ της 4ης Μαιου 1833 (απο την Ψηφιακη Βιβλιοθηκη της Βουλης)."
attachment.jpg


Φιλικα  Ν.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φιλτατε τοξοτη
> 
> Σε ευχαριστουμε γι αυτη την προσθηκη...  Αρχισα να διαβαζω το θεμα και ελεγα, που το θυμαμαι αυτο...  Κια μετα θυμηθηκα!  Εδω ειχα ανεβασει την ιστορια του  *Φραγκισκος Ι η Francesco I: Το πρωτο κρουαζιεροπλοιο της ιστοριας... 1831* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...%E9%E1%F2-1831 αλλα με το ονομα "Φραγκισκος ο πρωτος" η "Φραντσεσκο Πριμο" γιατι το πλοιο ηταν ιταλικο.  Στο αλλο θεμα λοιπον γραφαμε και τε εξης "Εδω το κειμενο απο την εφημεριδα _Χρονος του Ναυπλιου_ της 4ης Μαιου 1833 (απο την Ψηφιακη Βιβλιοθηκη της Βουλης)."
> attachment.jpg
> 
> 
> Φιλικα  Ν.


  Πόσο δίκιο έχεις . Όταν το είδα προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ που είχα ξαναδιαβάσει γι αυτό αλλά ...... Τώρα λοιπόν μπορώ να δημοσιεύσω δύο φωτογραφίες που είχα βρει τότε αλλά λόγω αμφιβολιών δε τις ανέβασα ( η μία είναι ίδια και λίγο μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που ανέβασα.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Η ταινια_ Οι δυο μαγκες του Πειραια_ του 1957 ειναι μια ξεχασμενη και μετρια ταινια με τον Πετρο Γιαννακο (Κοκοβιο) και τον Νικο Φερμα.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm1pw1gb3w4  Ομως η ταινια εχει σημασια για τοθς καραβολατρες μια και η μιση ειναι γεματη απο σκηνες του Πειραιως...  Μηπως και θυμοσαστε ολα αυτα τα πλοια;

367.jpg

Ακομη και το παλιο τραμ!
Και ο Μπαμπης Μπακαλης με την Γιωτα Λυδια

9λ.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η ταινια_ Οι δυο μαγκες του Πειραια_ του 1957 ειναι μια ξεχασμενη και μετρια ταινια με τον Πετρο Γιαννακο (Κοκοβιο) και τον Νικο Φερμα. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm1pw1gb3w4 Ομως η ταινια εχει σημασια για τοθς καραβολατρες μια και η μιση ειναι γεματη απο σκηνες του Πειραιως... Μηπως και θυμοσαστε ολα αυτα τα πλοια;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145570
> 
> Ακομη και το παλιο τραμ!
> Και ο Μπαμπης Μπακαλης με την Γιωτα Λυδια
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145572


 Στην Νο3 είναι το AIOΛΙΑ της ΕΛΜΕΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στην Νο3 είναι το AIOΛΙΑ της ΕΛΜΕΣ.


Ωραιοτατα!!

----------


## Maiandros

> Η ταινια_ Οι δυο μαγκες του Πειραια_ του 1957 ειναι μια ξεχασμενη και μετρια ταινια με τον Πετρο Γιαννακο (Κοκοβιο) και τον Νικο Φερμα.   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm1pw1gb3w4  Ομως η ταινια εχει σημασια για τοθς καραβολατρες μια και η μιση ειναι γεματη απο σκηνες του Πειραιως...  Μηπως και θυμοσαστε ολα αυτα τα πλοια;
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145570
> 
> Ακομη και το παλιο τραμ!
> Και ο Μπαμπης Μπακαλης με την Γιωτα Λυδια
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145572


Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία είναι το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ αριστερά και δεξιά νομίζω το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ...

----------


## Ellinis

Δεξιά είναι το ΈΛΕΝΑ του Λαγά, φίλε maiandros.

----------


## Ellinis

Όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για την εξέλιξη του λιμανιού του Πειραιά θα βρουν ενδιαφέρον το άρθρο της 31ης Οκτωβρίου 1929 της εφημερίδας σφαίρα (ολόκληρο εδώ) Εκεί γίνεται λόγος για τη θέσπιση της Ελεύθερης Ζώνης του Πειραιά και για τις αλλαγές στη χωροθέτηση και στη λειτουργία του λιμανιού. 
Ενδιαφέρον έχει οτι αναφέρει πως τότε λειτουργούσαν 20 μηχανουργεία, τα 10 από τα οποία ασχολούνταν αποκλειστικά με επισκευές πλοίων. Αναφέρει ονομαστικά του Βασιλειάδη (το μηχανουργείο και όχι τις δεξαμενές) και του Πούτου. Επίσης γράφει πως πριν τον Α' παγκόσμιο ναυπηγούσαν και "ατμόπλοια ως και ρυμουλκά" κάτι που είχε τότε εκλείψει.

Το άρθρο συνοδεύεται και με τις δυο παρακάτω φωτογραφίες:
Piraeus 1929.jpg
Ο πλωτός γερανός ΚΥΚΛΩΨ ήταν άτυχος γιατί ενώ "επέζησε" ως την απελευθέρωση, προσέκρουσε σε νάρκη  στις 25 Ιανουαρίου 1945 και βυθίστηκε με 16 νεκρούς μεταξύ Ναυστάθμου και Σκαραμαγκά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

05  Piraeus_007.jpgΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ,ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ κ μιά μπάριζα του Διαμαντή, αμερικανικής κατασκευής του Β' Π.Π. Την αναγνωρίζει κανείς;

----------


## Ellinis

Πρέπει να είναι του ίδιου τύπου με την υδροφόρα ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πρέπει να είναι του ίδιου τύπου με την υδροφόρα ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ.


Πρέπει να είναι το Αγία Παρασκευή που ακόμα τροφοδοτεί με νερό την Ύδρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πρέπει να είναι το Αγία Παρασκευή που ακόμα τροφοδοτεί με νερό την Ύδρα.


 Λέω γιά το όνομα του επί Διαμαντή που δεν το θυμάμαι κ δεν μπορώ να το ξεκαθαρίσω στην φωτό, μιά λέξη είναι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Είναι το ΤΕΡΕΖΑ του Διαμαντή (Ελληνική Δεξαμενοπλοϊα) κ ο φίλος Εllinis με πληροφόρησε ότι από το 1993 είναι η γνωστή Y/Φ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ. Σαν πολεμικοκαραβολάτρης ψάχνω κ το νούμερο που είχε στο Αμερικάνικο ΠΝ.
Ίσως κάποιος φίλος μπορεί να βοηθήσει.

----------


## Ellinis

ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ


Mάλιστα, ήταν Υ68 γιά τον αμερικανικό στρατό. Αυτά στο ναυτικό ήταν ΥΟ=πετρελαιοφόρο λιμένος,ΥΟG βενζινοφόρο λιμένος όπου G= Gasoline.

----------


## τοξοτης

Αν δε κάνω λάθος κάπως έτσι θα πρέπει να ήταν και η Υ/Φ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ

http://grambo.us/frosty/heavy_boat.htm

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν δε κάνω λάθος κάπως έτσι θα πρέπει να ήταν και η Υ/Φ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΑ
> 
> http://grambo.us/frosty/heavy_boat.htm


 Σωστά,δες το ποστ 987.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

05 Piraeus_009.jpgΣτο απόγειο της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας αυτό το σκηνικό ήταν κάτι το συνηθισμένο στο λιμάνι. Τα σχόλια δικά σας.

----------


## τοξοτης

> 05 Piraeus_009.jpgΣτο απόγειο της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας αυτό το σκηνικό ήταν κάτι το συνηθισμένο στο λιμάνι. Τα σχόλια δικά σας.


Αν είναι δυνατό θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιά χρονολογία είναι περίπου και το πλοίο μπροστά μας με τα <μπλέ> και άσπρα χρώματα ποιό είναι.

----------


## Ellinis

> 05 Piraeus_009.jpgΣτο απόγειο της ελληνικής κρουαζιέρας αυτό το σκηνικό ήταν κάτι το συνηθισμένο στο λιμάνι. Τα σχόλια δικά σας.


Πέντε ελληνικά κρουαζιερόπλοια και μάλιστα από πέντε διαφορετικές εταιρίες! 
Εντύπωση μου κάνει πάντως που το σοβιετικό είναι δεμένο στο Ξαβέρι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Αν είναι δυνατό θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιά χρονολογία είναι περίπου και το πλοίο μπροστά μας με τα <μπλέ> και άσπρα χρώματα ποιό είναι.


_Φιλε Τοξοτη  πρεπει να ειναι 1980, το πλοιο  ειναι το Στελλα Ωκεανις 
_

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Φιλε Τοξοτη  πρεπει να ειναι 1980, το πλοιο  ειναι το Στελλα Ωκεανις 
> _


  Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αν είναι δυνατό θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιά χρονολογία είναι περίπου και το πλοίο μπροστά μας με τα <μπλέ> και άσπρα χρώματα ποιό είναι.


Πρέπει να είναι 1979-80 κ αυτό "με τα μπλε" είναι το STELLA OCEANIS φυσικά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πέντε ελληνικά κρουαζιερόπλοια και μάλιστα από πέντε διαφορετικές εταιρίες! 
> Εντύπωση μου κάνει πάντως που το σοβιετικό είναι δεμένο στο Ξαβέρι.


 Εκείνη την εποχή μέχρι εκεί έβαζαν είτε ποστάλια,είτε φορτηγά.Πιό πέρα προς Παλατάκι είχε δεμένα κ motorships,μορτόσιπ ( ! ) μου έλεγε κάποιος παλιός που...μιλούσε άπταιστα την Ελληνική.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

05 Piraeus_011.jpg  Σε κοντινό πλάνο ο καθρέφτης του CITY OF RHODOS, κομμάτι από ένα από τα αιγυπτιακά ΑLGAZAYER ή SYRIA, στο βάθος το ΑΛΜΠΑΤΡΟΣ κ πιό μακρυά ένα φ/γ της Ελληνικής.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> 05 Piraeus_011.jpg Σε κοντινό πλάνο ο καθρέφτης του CITY OF RHODOS, κομμάτι από ένα από τα αιγυπτιακά ΑLGAZAYER ή SYRIA, στο βάθος το ΑΛΜΠΑΤΡΟΣ κ πιό μακρυά ένα φ/γ της Ελληνικής.


Κι όμως φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη ο καθρέφτης του ποσταλιού πρύμα του Syria/Algazayer δεν φαίνεται να είναι του Albatross. Το Albatross είχε φαρδύ παραπέτο πάνω από την γέφυρα, ένα κοντόχοντρο κατάρτι πάνω από την γέφυρα και διαφορετική διάταξη των παραθύρων στον καθρέφτη και την γέφυρα. Albatross_ex_Leda_at_Piraeus.jpg

----------


## esperos

> 05 Piraeus_011.jpg  Σε κοντινό πλάνο ο καθρέφτης του CITY OF RHODOS, κομμάτι από ένα από τα αιγυπτιακά ΑLGAZAYER ή SYRIA, στο βάθος το ΑΛΜΠΑΤΡΟΣ κ πιό μακρυά ένα φ/γ της Ελληνικής.


Ίσως  το  MELODY...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κι όμως φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη ο καθρέφτης του ποσταλιού πρύμα του Syria/Algazayer δεν φαίνεται να είναι του Albatross. Το Albatross είχε φαρδύ παραπέτο πάνω από την γέφυρα, ένα κοντόχοντρο κατάρτι πάνω από την γέφυρα και διαφορετική διάταξη των παραθύρων στον καθρέφτη και την γέφυρα. Albatross_ex_Leda_at_Piraeus.jpg


 Έχεις δίκιο, μάλλον το ΜΕLODY όπως λέει κ ο Εsperos. Φίλοι μου "την πάτησα"! :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Piraeus 8.jpgΚουνημένη  αλλά πόσες φωτό του ΑΡΙΩΝ έχουμε,ενός καραβιού το οποίο στο σύντομο πέρασμά του πρόλαβε κ αγαπήθηκε. Κ στο βάθος ΚΑΜΙΡΟΣ,ΚΥΔΩΝ...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mοναδικη φωτο εκει ηταν αραγμενο οταν το ειχα επισκευθει το 1979

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Mοναδικη φωτο εκει ηταν αραγμενο οταν το ειχα επισκευθει το 1979


Εκεί ή λίγο προς τα αριστερά έδενε. Τζελέπη κ πιό μέσα δεν το θυμάμαι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

05  Stella Maris II & Illyria & City of Mykonos.jpgKαι στο βάθος φορτηγό του Μαρκαντωνάκη,του Ευγενίδη,το ΗΝΙΟΧΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ,το ΟΜΗΡΟΣ...

----------


## τοξοτης

Ψάχνοντας στο Google για κάποιο θέμα το μάτι μου έπεσε σε ένα δημοσίευμα απο το http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2012/02/blog-post_15.html  με θέμα < Βασσάνειος Ναυτική Σχολή ή .......>
 Προσωπικά εγώ δε γνώριζα ότι εκτός από ............... λεγόταν και  Βασσάνειος Ναυτική Σχολή. Όποιος λοιπόν δε ξέρει πως αλλιώς λέγεται η Βασσάνειος Ναυτική Σχολή ας ρίξει μιά ματιά στην ιστοσελίδα :   http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2012/02/blog-post_15.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ψάχνοντας στο Google για κάποιο θέμα το μάτι μου έπεσε σε ένα δημοσίευμα απο το http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2012/02/blog-post_15.html με θέμα < Βασσάνειος Ναυτική Σχολή ή .......>
> Προσωπικά εγώ δε γνώριζα ότι εκτός από ............... λεγόταν και Βασσάνειος Ναυτική Σχολή. Όποιος λοιπόν δε ξέρει πως αλλιώς λέγεται η Βασσάνειος Ναυτική Σχολή ας ρίξει μιά ματιά στην ιστοσελίδα : http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2012/02/blog-post_15.html


 Nομίζω ότι σε ασχολούμενους με θέματα ΠΝ κ ειδικά τους παλαιότερους είναι γνωστό. Μάλιστα έχω διαβάσει ότι οι δόκιμοι της Σχολής "συνδύαζαν" το όνομα αυτό με τα βάσανα που περνούσαν γιατί το καψόνι,η νίλα όπως την έλεγαν,πήγαινε σύννεφο! Μην κοιτάς τώρα που γενικά ο Στρατός έχει γίνει κολλέγιο...

----------


## τοξοτης

> Nομίζω ότι σε ασχολούμενους με θέματα ΠΝ κ ειδικά τους παλαιότερους είναι γνωστό. Μάλιστα έχω διαβάσει ότι οι δόκιμοι της Σχολής "συνδύαζαν" το όνομα αυτό με τα βάσανα που περνούσαν γιατί το καψόνι,η νίλα όπως την έλεγαν,πήγαινε σύννεφο! Μην κοιτάς τώρα που γενικά ο Στρατός έχει γίνει κολλέγιο...



  Προσωπικά να σου γνωρίσω ότι αν και από τον 10/1974 μέχρι τον 3/1977 υπηρέτησα στο Π.Ν. και συγκεκριμένα στη Γραμματεία της ΔΝΕ , στην οποία εκτός των άλλων ανήκει και η ΣΝΔ , δεν άκουσα ποτέ να γίνεται αναφορά στο όνομα αυτό από ναύτη μέχρι Ναύαρχο.

  Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι κάποιοι το γνωρίζουν , γι αυτό έγραψα για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν.
  Τέλος θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι , εκτός κάποιων εξαιρέσεων το Π.Ν. ήταν από τότε κολέγιο σε σχέση με το Σ.Ξ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Προσωπικά να σου γνωρίσω ότι αν και από τον 10/1974 μέχρι τον 3/1977 υπηρέτησα στο Π.Ν. και συγκεκριμένα στη Γραμματεία της ΔΝΕ , στην οποία εκτός των άλλων ανήκει και η ΣΝΔ , δεν άκουσα ποτέ να γίνεται αναφορά στο όνομα αυτό από ναύτη μέχρι Ναύαρχο.
> 
> Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι κάποιοι το γνωρίζουν , γι αυτό έγραψα για όσους δεν γνωρίζουν.
> Τέλος θα μου επιτρέψεις να πω ότι , εκτός κάποιων εξαιρέσεων το Π.Ν. ήταν από τότε κολέγιο σε σχέση με το Σ.Ξ.


 Bασικά είναι το όνομα του κτιρίου λόγω της δωρεάς. Εγώ υπηρέτησα 81-83 Α/Γ ΚΩΣ κ ΣΔΑΜ, ήταν όπως τα λες. Μάλιστα πήγα κάποιο διάστημα απόσπαση ΜΚΕ/Λαρίσης που ήταν (είναι ; ) μέσα σε μονάδα της ΠΑ κ είδα την πειθαρχία εκεί, όπως στον Στρατό. Πάντως τώρα η θητεία κ στους 3 κλάδους των ΕΔ είναι κολλέγιο σε σχέση με παλιά. Βγήκαμε εκτός θέματος!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Piraeus_16.jpgΠαλιά το λιμάνι είχε πανδαισία από βαπόρια. Εδώ βλέπουμε ΑΡΙΩΝ ( μας έφυγε νωρίς ο βάπορας),σοβιετικό τύπου Belorussiya,STELLA MARIS II,ΩΡΙΩΝ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλες εποχες ανεπαναληπτες!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Piraeus_017.jpgAχ τι μας κάνουν τώρα οι ευκάλυπτοι :Uncomfortableness: .

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Piraeus_019.jpg Συνέχεια της προηγούμενης.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Με δυο πανεμορφα πλοια που καποτε ηταν και ομοσταυλα

----------


## τοξοτης

Piraeus_1.jpg
  Η συγκεκριμένη αποβάθρα από την οποία ο φωτογράφος έχει απεικονίσει τον Πειραιά επίσημα ονομάζονταν αποβάθρα "Διαδόχου Κωνσταντίνου". Λόγω όμως της ύπαρξης αντλίας νερού (Τρόμπας) η οποία χρησίμευε στην προμήθεια των πλοίων με νερό (εποχή ατμοκίνησης) επικράτησε η αποβάθρα αρχικά να ονομαστεί Τρούμπα και κατ΄ επέκταση ολόκληρη η παρακείμενη συνοικία

Piraeus_2.jpg
Η Αποβάθρα Τζελέπη είναι ορθότερη της ονομασίας που έχει επικρατήσει ως Ακτής Τζελέπη

Tram17-18.jpg
*Στο Παλαιό τέρμα της γραμμής επί της Σαχτούρη μπροστά από καφενείο που έκλεισε πρόσφατα. Το Τραμ 17  εκτελούσε το δρομολόγιο Νέο Φάληρο - ¶γιος Βασίλειος. Ο κατηφορικός δρόμος δεξιά είναι η Ιωνιδών που βρισκόταν το παλαιό Δημοτικό Σχολείο Ταγκόπουλου. Στην Ιωνιδών δεξιά (δεν φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία) βρίσκονταν το ιστορικό περίπτερο "Ολυμπιακός" ιδιοκτησίας Χουρμούζη. Το δεύτερο Τραμ πίσω, φέρνει τον αριθμό 18 που εκτελούσε την διαδρομή Νέο Φάληρο- Μακράς Στοάς (Εθνικής Αντιστάσεως). Πιθανόν με ξεχασμένο τον αριθμό από το προηγούμενό του δρομολόγιο. Σήμερα η στάση του λεωφορείου φέρει το όνομα "παλαιό τέρμα" προς ανάμνηση των ιστορικών αυτών γραμμών* 


NAT.jpg
  Το Μέγαρο της Εθνικής Τραπέζης με το Παλαιό Δημαρχείο Πειραιά. Για την κατασκευή του Μεγάρου, η Εθνική Τράπεζα αγόρασε από τον Δήμο έκταση της Πλατείας Θεμιστοκλέους. Στο Μέγαρο αυτό συστεγάστηκε αργότερα και το Ναυτικό Απομαχικό Ταμείο και τελικά έμεινε γνωστό τις μέρες μας ως ΝΑΤ

Zea_1.jpg
  Ο Λιμενίσκος της Ζέας (Πασαλιμάνι). Τα νεοκλασικά δεσπόζουν

http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2013/02/blog-post.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Kastella_1.jpg
  Καστέλλα. Προσέξτε πίσω τον λόφο τελείως γυμνό. Δεντροφυτεύτηκε το 1914 από τους προσκόπους Πειραιά.

http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2013/02/blog-post.html


Kastella_2.jpg

  Ονειρική απεικόνιση μιας παραλίας που δεν υπάρχει πια. Η Καστέλλα αποτελούσε μια από τις φωτογραφημένες περιοχές


http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2013/02/blog-post.html

Kastella_3.jpg


Καστέλλα και δεξιά η συνοικία των Επαύλεων  _με την Συνοικία Τσίλλερ στην Καστέλλα. Πίσω το μεγάλο κτήριο ήταν το εργοστάσιο Υαλουργίας των Οριγώνη και Τσίλλερ
_http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2013/02/blog-post.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Ο  λιμήν της Μουνιχίας ή Φανάρι ή Λιμένας Κουμουνδούρου ή Τουρκολίμανο ή Μικρολίμανο όταν ήταν στις ομορφιές του

Mikrolimano_2.jpgMikrolimano_1.jpg


http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2012_07_01_archive.html

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 149504
>   Η συγκεκριμένη αποβάθρα από την οποία ο φωτογράφος έχει απεικονίσει τον Πειραιά επίσημα ονομάζονταν αποβάθρα "Διαδόχου Κωνσταντίνου". Λόγω όμως της ύπαρξης αντλίας νερού (Τρόμπας) η οποία χρησίμευε στην προμήθεια των πλοίων με νερό (εποχή ατμοκίνησης) επικράτησε η αποβάθρα αρχικά να ονομαστεί Τρούμπα και κατ΄ επέκταση ολόκληρη η παρακείμενη συνοικία.


Σχεδόν όλοι οι ιστορικοί - ερευνητές που έχουν ασχοληθεί με την ιστορία του Πειραιά, συγκλίνουν στην άποψη ότι η λέξη Τρούμπα αποτελεί παραφθορά της λέξης "τρόμπα". Ωστόσο υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις - εκτιμήσεις για το τι πράγματι ήταν (που - πως εχρησιμοποιείτο) αυτή η "τρόμπα" (αντλία νερού), και μία από αυτές είναι και η εκδοχή ότι χρησίμευε στην προμήθεια των πλοίων με νερό.

Ακόμα, κατά την γνώμη μου, δεν πιστεύω ότι η (κατά τ' άλλα πολύ όμορφη) φωτό έχει τραβηχτεί από την αποβάθρα "Διαδόχου Κωνσταντίνου", αλλά μάλλον επάνω από κάποιο πλοίο. Η περιοχή της Τρούμπας ήταν (και είναι ακόμα βέβαια) παράλληλη με την παραλία, και δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε αποβάθρα που να εισχωρεί τόσο πολύ μέσα στο λιμάνι ώστε να μπορούσε κάποιος να βγάλει φωτογραφία τον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα υπό τέτοια γωνία, να φαίνεται δηλαδή ολόκληρος ο ναός.

----------


## τοξοτης

ΛΟΥΤΡΑ ΠΑΣΑΛΙΜΑΝ&#921.jpg
  Σε αυτή την καρτ-ποστάλ του Ρωμαίδη του 1890 έχει γίνει μεγένθυση εντός κύκλου η εξέδρα με τις καμπίνες που υπήρχαν ακόμα τότε στο Πασαλιμάνι λίγο πριν την μεταφορά τους στον όρμο της φρεαττύδας. Οι εξέδρες αυτές λειτούργησαν από το 1840 έως και το 1870 (φωτο www.delcampe.net).


http://pireorama.blogspot.gr/2012/11/blog-post_21.html

----------


## τοξοτης

> Σχεδόν όλοι οι ιστορικοί - ερευνητές που έχουν ασχοληθεί με την ιστορία του Πειραιά, συγκλίνουν στην άποψη ότι η λέξη Τρούμπα αποτελεί παραφθορά της λέξης "τρόμπα". Ωστόσο υπάρχουν διαφορετικές απόψεις - εκτιμήσεις για το τι πράγματι ήταν (που - πως εχρησιμοποιείτο) αυτή η "τρόμπα" (αντλία νερού), και μία από αυτές είναι και η εκδοχή ότι χρησίμευε στην προμήθεια των πλοίων με νερό.
> 
> Ακόμα, κατά την γνώμη μου, δεν πιστεύω ότι η (κατά τ' άλλα πολύ όμορφη) φωτό έχει τραβηχτεί από την αποβάθρα "Διαδόχου Κωνσταντίνου", αλλά μάλλον επάνω από κάποιο πλοίο. Η περιοχή της Τρούμπας ήταν (και είναι ακόμα βέβαια) παράλληλη με την παραλία, και δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε αποβάθρα που να εισχωρεί τόσο πολύ μέσα στο λιμάνι ώστε να μπορούσε κάποιος να βγάλει φωτογραφία τον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα υπό τέτοια γωνία, να φαίνεται δηλαδή ολόκληρος ο ναός.


Δε ξέρω και δε μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη , μόνο να παραθέσω τα παρακάτω που ίσως βοηθήσουν :

ΤΡΟΥΜΠΑ_1.jpg
Απεικόνιση από την ιστοσελίδα :   http://erythrolefkometerizi.blogspot.gr/2010/10/blog-post_2014.html

Η Τρούμπα όνομα της το οφείλει σε μια μεγάλη σχετικά τρόμπα νερού που ήταν τοποθετημένη προπολεμικά σε μικρή στέρνα στη διασταύρωση της σημερινής λεωφόρου ΙΙας Μεραρχίας με την παραλιακή .


http://www.ploigos.gr/?sessionid=8f5...42d291775be926

----------


## Ellinis

> Ακόμα, κατά την γνώμη μου, δεν πιστεύω ότι η (κατά τ' άλλα πολύ όμορφη) φωτό έχει τραβηχτεί από την αποβάθρα "Διαδόχου Κωνσταντίνου", αλλά μάλλον επάνω από κάποιο πλοίο. Η περιοχή της Τρούμπας ήταν (και είναι ακόμα βέβαια) παράλληλη με την παραλία, και δεν νομίζω να υπήρχε αποβάθρα που να εισχωρεί τόσο πολύ μέσα στο λιμάνι ώστε να μπορούσε κάποιος να βγάλει φωτογραφία τον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα υπό τέτοια γωνία, να φαίνεται δηλαδή ολόκληρος ο ναός.


Συμφωνώ και εγώ. Νομίζω οτι το διίστιο γκρι ατμόπλοιο είναι μια από τις ατμοημιολίες ΚΙΣΣΑ-ΚΙΧΛΗ-ΑΗΔΩΝ του Π.Ν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πρέπει να πούμε ότι η ονομασία Τρούμπα είναι ουσιαστικά ξεχασμένη. Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει νέος στην ηλικία είτε νεοφερμένος στον Πειραιά που να ξέρει πως λεγόταν η περιοχή αυτή.

----------


## Takerman

Πειραιάς 2000.

peiraias1.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## Takerman

Την ίδια χρονιά.

peiraias samina-milos.jpg

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## τοξοτης

Ένα όμορφο πιστεύω σκηνικό μιας άλλης εποχής μέσα απο την ιστοσελίδα  :

http://www.perivolos.gr/news_info.php?data_id=5207&timicat1=4442&timicat2=  957&timicat3=0&timicat4=0&timicat5=0&timicat6=0&ti  micat7=0

Πειραιάς-1907.jpg

Πειραιάς 1907

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PIRAEUS 9.jpg Nοσταλγική άποψη του λιμανιού ίσως το 1978 με το άτυχο ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ σε πρώτο πλάνο. Το πολεμικό που μόλις διακρίνεται κάτω αριστερά είναι ένα από τα 2 Α/Τ τύπου FRAM II που διαθέταμε τότε, ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ ή ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ. Είχε δέσει τιμητικά στην πρώτη επίσκεψη σοβιετικών πολεμικών στην Ελλάδα

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία μάζωξη! Με το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ να μου τραβάει το βλέμα αλλά και τα τέσσερα κρητικά σκόρπια στο λιμάνι : ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΜΙΝΩΣ, ένα από τα ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ - ΚΝΩΣΟΣ και ΚΑΝΤΙΑ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tα καλυτερα χρονια!Εδενε το χθες με το σημερα.Αυτο νομιζω ισχυε για καθε τι εκεινη την περιοδο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πολύ ωραία μάζωξη! Με το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ να μου τραβάει το βλέμα αλλά και τα τέσσερα κρητικά σκόρπια στο λιμάνι : ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΜΙΝΩΣ, ένα από τα ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ - ΚΝΩΣΟΣ και ΚΑΝΤΙΑ.


Πραγματικά ήταν σκόρπια τα κρητικά  διότι παλιά δεν είχε ορισμένες θέσεις. Το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ είναι διότι α) δεν είχαν αγοράσει ακόμα το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ κ β) το ντεκ πάνω από αυτό του περιπάτου ήταν πιό χτισμένο στο δεύτερο πλοίο.
.

----------


## despo

> Πολύ ωραία μάζωξη! Με το ΑΛΚΥΩΝ να μου τραβάει το βλέμα αλλά και τα τέσσερα κρητικά σκόρπια στο λιμάνι : ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΜΙΝΩΣ, ένα από τα ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ - ΚΝΩΣΟΣ και ΚΑΝΤΙΑ.


Και εμένα πάντα το Αλκυών μου τραβάει την προσοχή, ομως μη ξεχνάμε οτι γνώρισε τις μεγάλες του δόξες σαν Μιμίκα Λ. απ'όπου οι αναμνήσεις απο τουλάχιστον 2 ταξείδια υπάρχουν ακόμα στο μυαλό μου...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Piraeus 10.jpg Τα ξαδελφάκια ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ 11 κ ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ παρέα στην παγόδα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

MINOS & LEMNOS.jpg Kάπου στο '80, εικόνα από το παρελθόν γιά μας τους παλιότερους τόσο νοσταλγική κ τόσο κοντινή.Λες κ ήταν χθες...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Oλοι θυμουνται τον Πειραια με τα <goodbye> απο κατω τους μικροπωλητες, την χαρακτηριστικη μυρωδια της ...αμμωνιας στις γωνιες,τις γουρουνες να βαζουν τα συρωμενα με την μουρη μεσα στα βαπορια και τους διαφορους σχετικους - ασχετους να λενε ιστοριες πραγματικες - ψευτικες για πιο πλοιο ειναι ποταμοπλοιο πιο εχει <καρινα> πιο ηταν <αντιτορπιλικο>κ.ο.κ.Ηταν χρονια αισιοδοξιας που εδενε απολυτα το παλιο με το καινουργιο που οσοι τα εζησαν τα εζησαν και οσες φωτογραφιες να κατεβασουν απο το <ιντερνετ> σαν αυτες τις μοναδικες του ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ δεν θα μπορεσουν ποτε να καταλαβουν οτι τα ωραια χρονια δεν ηταν αυτα που ειδαμε πριν σχεδον 20 χρονια με την λαιλαπα των νεοτευκτων που μας οδηγησε στο να ειναι δεμενα 1 δις ευρω στους ντοκους του Πειραια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε Βen, δυστυχώς "Good Bye" στου Τζελέπη ήταν μόνο στον ντόκο με τις "ευκαιρίες", καλό σημείο γιά φωτό. Τα υπόλοιπα λειτουργούσαν μόνο σαν στέγαστρα κ ας είχαν πάνω κάγκελα κ παγκάκια. Εγώ πήγαινα από το 1968 μέχρι το 1981 που κατεδαφίστηκαν κ σκάλες δεν υπήρχαν να ανεβείς
 :Surprised:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ναι εγω δεν θυμαμαι ποτε να ανεβαινεις πανω.Αλλα ετσι τα ελεγαν τοτε απο οτι θυμαμαι

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε Βen, δυστυχώς "Good Bye" στου Τζελέπη ήταν μόνο στον ντόκο με τις "ευκαιρίες", καλό σημείο γιά φωτό. Τα υπόλοιπα λειτουργούσαν μόνο σαν στέγαστρα κ ας είχαν πάνω κάγκελα κ παγκάκια. Εγώ πήγαινα από το 1968 μέχρι το 1981 που κατεδαφίστηκαν κ σκάλες δεν υπήρχαν να ανεβείς


Νομίζω αν θυμάμαι καλά Goodbye υπήρχε στον εξώστη του παλαιού τελωνείου στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο απ΄όπου οι συγγενείς αποχαιρετούσαν τους μετανάστες που έφευγαν στην Αμερική ή Αυστραλία. Επίσης, θυμάμαι ότι κάθε φορά που ερχόντουσαν θείοι μου από την Τριέστη με το Cristoforo Colombo ανεβαίναμε με τους γονείς μου στον εξώστη του τελωνείου, περιμένοντας να αποβιβαστούν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Νομίζω αν θυμάμαι καλά Goodbye υπήρχε στον εξώστη του παλαιού τελωνείου στον ¶γιο Νικόλαο απ΄όπου οι συγγενείς αποχαιρετούσαν τους μετανάστες που έφευγαν στην Αμερική ή Αυστραλία. Επίσης, θυμάμαι ότι κάθε φορά που ερχόντουσαν θείοι μου από την Τριέστη με το Cristoforo Colombo ανεβαίναμε με τους γονείς μου στον εξώστη του τελωνείου, περιμένοντας να αποβιβαστούν.


Yπήρχε εκεί που λες, φαίνεται άλλωστε στις παλιές ελληνικές ταινίες. Η σκάλα έχει προ πολλού κατεδαφιστεί κ το κτίριο χρησιμοποιείται από το λιμεναρχείο.
Τεργέστη...πολλές αναμνήσεις! Με το ΛΕΥΚΑ ΟΡΗ έχω πάει, 31 ώρες απολαυστικό ταξίδι :Fat: .

----------


## τοξοτης

Αν θυμάμαι καλά γύρω στα 1960 ( οκτώ χρονών ήμουν )  που έφευγε μια θειά μου για Αμερική πήγαμε δεξιά του παλιού τελωνείου για να τους αποχαιρετίσουμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

O άτυχος ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ,το ΚΑΝΤΙΑ πιό όμορφο χωρίς σκεπαστά ντεκ πρύμα κ,κ...νοσταλγία.Piraeus 020.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πραγματικα φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ εικονες που εκπεμπουν απλετη νοσταλγια!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

To 2o ΜAURETANIA της Cunard, ναυπήγησης 1938, στην τελευταία του επίσκεψη του στον Πειραιά το φθινόπωρο του 1965. 
Όταν ο Ατλαντικός άρχισε να κυριαρχείται από τα αεροπλάνα τα υπερωκεάνεια το γύρισαν σε εποχιακές κρουαζιέρες για να βγάλουν κάποια χρήματα. Το 1962 το πλοίο βαφτηκε με το πράσινο χρώμα που είχε και το παλιό CARONIA της Cunard. Έτσι έκανε μια μεγάλη κρουαζιέρα 41 ημερών στη Μεσόγειο. Κατόπιν η Cunard το δοκίμασε στη γραμμή Νάπολη-Νέα Υόρκη αλλά δεν είχε καλή κίνηση και σύντομα σταμάτησε. Έκανε κάποιες κρουαζιέρες σε Μεσόγειο και Καραϊβική αλλά δεν κατάφερε να στεριώσει και τελικά το Νοέμβριο του 1965 πήγε για διάλυση στη Σκωτία.

mauretania II.jpg
πηγή

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοιαζει με με Q.E. & Q.M. σε σμικρυνση

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To 2o ΜAURETANIA της Cunard, ναυπήγησης 1938, στην τελευταία του επίσκεψη του στον Πειραιά το φθινόπωρο του 1965.
> 
> mauretania II.jpg
> πηγή


 Σπάνια φωτό κ τι δεν  θα έδινα να το έβλεπα από κοντά.Ήμουν τότε στην Χίο βλέπετε... :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μοιαζει με με Q.E. & Q.M. σε σμικρυνση


Βασικά μικρογραφία του QE, ήταν το μικρό από τα Y/K της εταιρείας. Μικρό...τρόπος του λέγειν δλδ.

----------


## kastkon8

Πραγματικα ιστορικη φωτογραφια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PIRAEUS 021.jpgMε επίκεντρο τα 2 ξαδέλφια από την Ιρλανδική Θάλασσα,άποψη από το λιμάνι του όχι κ τόσο μακρυνού χθες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτη ειναι για τον Κο Χιωτη, τον οποιον δεν γνωριζω αλλα μου φαινεται οτι του αρεσει ο παλιος Πειραιας.

ΑΚΤΗ ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗ σε φωτογραφια με σπανια καθαροτητα. Τα αυτοκινητα προδιδουν τον χρονο. Μεσοπολεμος. Ο αγιος Σπυριδων. Πισω δεξια ο Δραγωνας που ειχε ξεκινησει στην Αθηνα το 1896. Τα δυο κτιρια πολυ δεξια ειναι το ξενοδοχειο Πειραιευς και το Μεγαρο Βαττη. Νομιζω οτι το ξενοδοχειο Πειραιευς ειναι ιστορικο γιατι εκει ξεκινησε το ΚΚΕ (τοτε Σοσιαλιστικο κομμα) σε πρωτη συνεδριαση το 1918.

Akti Miaouli 1930.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mα βέβαια κ ειδικά το λιμάνι είναι ο "χώρος" μου.Παιδί της Ακτής Μιαούλη κ του Τζελέπη είμαι.Που λέει κ το τραγούδι "όσο κ αν ψάξω δεν βρίσκω άλλο λιμάνι σαν τον Πειραιά".
Γιά την φωτό δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε κάτι αφού είμαι αρκετά νεώτερος                                                   :Fat:

----------


## kastkon8

Ναι βεβαια και μαλιστα υπαρχει μαρμαρινη πλακα που το δηλωνει

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι βεβαια και μαλιστα υπαρχει μαρμαρινη πλακα που το δηλωνει


Aγαπητέ,βρίσκεις κάτι το υπερβολικό κ με ειρωνεύεσαι;

----------


## kastkon8

αγαπητε μου φιλε μαλλον λαθος καταλαβες, αναφερομαι στην αναρτηση του Κου Πεππα ως αναφορα στο κτιριο του ξενοδοχειου σχετικα με το πρωτο συνεδριο του ΚΚΕ. Ισως να τοποθετησα λαθος το σχολιο μου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> αγαπητε μου φιλε μαλλον λαθος καταλαβες, αναφερομαι στην αναρτηση του Κου Πεππα ως αναφορα στο κτιριο του ξενοδοχειου σχετικα με το πρωτο συνεδριο του ΚΚΕ. Ισως να τοποθετησα λαθος το σχολιο μου


 Kανονικά θα έπρεπε να είναι με παράθεση.Εντάξει λύθηκε η παρεξήγηση φίλε μου. :Fat:

----------


## Maiandros

Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά σε φωτογραφία από διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο ενός ξενοδοχείου της περιοχής. Η άσπρη γραμμή καταμεσής είναι το σημείο που τσάκιζει (διπλώνει-ξεδιπλώνει) το φυλλάδιο.

DSCF9310.JPG DSCF9316.JPG DSCF9318.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εκτιμω οτι ειναι μεταξυ 1987-89

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Piraeus 022.jpg K τι δεν βλέπουμε σε αυτή την φωτό του 1979! :Fat: 
Σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι το ΕSPRESSO CAGLIARI.

----------


## Takerman

peiraias 1994.jpgpeiraias 1994 2.jpgpeiraias 1994 3.jpgpeiraias 1994 4.jpg

Καλοκαίρι 1994.


Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## BEN BRUCE

1994 τοσο κοντα και τοσο μακρυα ομως....Οι φωτο ειναι μοναδικες για αλλη μια φορα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και ακρως νοσταλγικες!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151714Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151715Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151716Συνημμένο Αρχείο 151717
> 
> Καλοκαίρι 1994.
> 
> 
> Photos: Robert Brink


O τύπος είχε πάρει ένα πρωινό σβάρνα όλο το λιμάνι. Θαυμάσια!
Κάτι τέτοια έκανα κ εγώ σε πιό ξένοιαστα χρόνια.

----------


## Takerman

Έχει και συνέχεια..... 1994
1994 peiraias.jpg1994 peiraias2.jpg1994 peiraias3.jpg

1994 peiraias4.jpg1994 peiraias5.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Έχει και συνέχεια..... 1994
> 1994 peiraias.jpg1994 peiraias2.jpg1994 peiraias3.jpg
> 
> 1994 peiraias4.jpg1994 peiraias5.jpg


¶κρως νοσταλγικές οι φωτογραφίες σου αγαπητέ Takerman. Συγκρατώ ιδιαίτερα αυτή του Italia-Ocean Princess-Sapphire (εδώ σαν Sea Prince μετά την περιπέτεια στον Αμαζόνιο, με τα τελευταία σινιάλα της Ocean Cruise Line μετά την απορρόφησή της από την γαλλική Accor & Chargeurs SA μητρική της Paquet), το Παναγία του Τροχίδη, και το Illyria.

----------


## Eng

Απο αυτες τις φωτο που εβλεπα που και πω σαν πιτσιρικας απο το Βολο, αγαπησα τον Πειραια και ηθελα να μεινω καποτες.. Θεωρω πως ενας καραβολατρης της τοτε εποχης θα ενιωθε ονειρικα να περπαταει στο λιμανι τοτες.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Θεωρω πως ενας καραβολατρης της τοτε εποχης θα ενιωθε ονειρικα να περπαταει στο λιμανι τοτες.


 Aκριβώς έτσι ήταν,ρώτα κ εμένα! :Tears Of Joy:  :Pride:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχει και συνέχεια..... 1994
> 1994 peiraias.jpg1994 peiraias2.jpg1994 peiraias3.jpg
> 
> 1994 peiraias4.jpg1994 peiraias5.jpg


 Υπέροχα αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου εδώ πρέπει να μπαίνουν γενικά πλάνα όπως στην Νο1 ή τα προηγούμενα.Γιά να είμαι σαφέστερος, πλοίο που είναι μόνο του στην φωτό ή εν πάση περιπτώσει το κύριο αντικείμενο σε αυτή, καλύτερα να ανεβαίνει στο θέμα του πιστεύω. :Fat:

----------


## Takerman

> Υπέροχα αλλά κατά την γνώμη μου εδώ πρέπει να μπαίνουν γενικά πλάνα όπως στην Νο1 ή τα προηγούμενα.Γιά να είμαι σαφέστερος, πλοίο που είναι μόνο του στην φωτό ή εν πάση περιπτώσει το κύριο αντικείμενο σε αυτή, καλύτερα να ανεβαίνει στο θέμα του πιστεύω.


Έχεις δίκιο εν μέρει αλλά να μη γκρινιάξεις μια φορά.......  :Sour:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έχεις δίκιο εν μέρει αλλά να μη γκρινιάξεις μια φορά.......


Γνώμη εκφράζω εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα, δεν είναι γκρίνια. :Fat:  Δεν είναι κρίμα σπάνιες φωτό πχ όπως του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ή του ΠΟΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το αποκαλούμενο κ δελφινάκι, να μην τις βρίσκουμε στο θέμα τους κ να ψάχνουμε στις ιστορικές των λιμανιών ή όπου αλλού;

----------


## Takerman

> Γνώμη εκφράζω εντελώς καλοπροαίρετα, δεν είναι γκρίνια. Δεν είναι κρίμα σπάνιες φωτό πχ όπως του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ή του ΠΟΡΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ το αποκαλούμενο κ δελφινάκι, να μην τις βρίσκουμε στο θέμα τους κ να ψάχνουμε στις ιστορικές των λιμανιών ή όπου αλλού;


Αστειεύτηκα και το ξέρεις. Στο θέμα τώρα, αν μπορούν οι admin να τις μεταφέρουν αλλιώς να τις βάλω και στο θέμα του κάθε πλοίου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αστειεύτηκα και το ξέρεις. Στο θέμα τώρα, αν μπορούν οι admin να τις μεταφέρουν αλλιώς να τις βάλω και στο θέμα του κάθε πλοίου.


Nαι κ αν δεν ξέρεις κάποιο καράβι ποιό είναι,ρώτα κ κανένα, από γκουρού εδώ μέσα άλλο τίποτα :Fat: .

----------


## Eng

Μου φαινεται πως η μεταφορα φωτο ειναι καπως δυσκολουτσικη. Αν δεν σου κανει κοπο - μιας και ισχυει αυτο που λενε, τωρα που γυρναει - κανε ποστ τις φωτο στο θεμα του πλοιου. Ειναι πιο απλο..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ο πειραιας ηταν ακρως καραβολατρικος με ζωη μεχρι το 1999,πιστευω συμφωνουν οι περισσοτεροι.Απο το 2000 και μετα με την λαιλαπα M.F.D, του Σφηνια και των αλλων καλων παιδιων ,Σουμακη και Παπουτση, και αρωγουντων μεγαλοσχημονων επιχειρηματιων εντος και εκτος ναυτιλιας, πολλοι απο τους οποιους φλερταρουν σημερα με την δικαιοσυνη η κατασταση ξεφυγε εγινε τελικα το <ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΜΑΡΚΕΤ> που ευαγγελιζοταν ο Σφηνιας αλλα χαθηκε ο καραβοκυρης,ο εφοπλιστης, ο μερακλης, ο αεριτζης οι οποιοι αν και διαφορετικοι εδιναν αυτο το αλατι που υπηρχε μεχρι τοτε και εκαναν την εποχη μοναδικη και αξεχαστη,που δεν γυριζει πισω ,εκτος αν μηδενισει το κοντερ

----------


## Ellinis

Συμφωνώ και εγώ, η ποικιλία από διαφορετικών καταβολών σκαριά, από σινιάλα κάθε λογίς και η ατμόσφαιρα στο λιμάνι του 80 άντε και 90 δεν υπάρχει πια. Η ζωή κάνει κύκλους και ίσως ξαναδούμε μικρές και ευέλικτες εταιρίες να μπαίνουν στο παιχνίδι, με πλοία που ίσως δεν θα είναι για τις "κυρίες με τα σι-θρου" (ά ρε Αγούδημε με τα ωραία σου) αλλά που θα ταξιδεύουν όλο το χρόνο και θα εξυπηρετούν τα νησιά μας.

----------


## Eng

Μπορει ολα να κανουν κυκλους αλλα πλοια τετοια ΔΕΝ θα ξαναδουμε, γιατι απλα η Ναυπηγικη σε συνδυασμο με τις νεες τεχνολογιες ECO DESIGNS και GREENSHIPS εχει φτασει σε σημεια να βελτιστοποιει οσο το δυνατον περισσοτερο τα πλοια που δημιουργουνται.
Ετσι αν και στροφη σε μικρες - οικογενειακες εφοπλιστικες εταιριες, μπορει να γινει καποτε, αλλα ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ οπως τοτε δεν θα ξανα δουμε. Η ναυτικη περιφανεια των αλλοτες ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ, ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ, ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ή ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, ΣΚΥΡΟΣ, ΝΑΞΟΣ κ.ο.κ, δεν θα θα επανελθει.. Παρα θα βλεπουμε ολο και συχνοτερα την εμφανιση ΕCO-κουτιων με τιποτα δεξαμενες LNG στα πρυμνια deck.

----------


## Takerman

Έτος 1995

peiraias 1995.jpg peiraias2 1995.jpg peiraias3 1995.jpg

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## Takerman

Συνέχεια από την ίδια χρονιά

peiraias4 1995.jpg peiraias5 1995.jpg

Photos: Robert Brink

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tι να πω τώρα,κάθε φορά ο τύπος μέσω εσένα βέβαια "μας στέλνει" στην κυριολεξία! :Surprised:  :Tears Of Joy: 
Δλδ μπορεί κ να φωτογραφίζαμε δίπλα-δίπλα σε κάποιες φάσεις.

----------


## Takerman

> Tι να πω τώρα,κάθε φορά ο τύπος μέσω εσένα βέβαια "μας στέλνει" στην κυριολεξία!
> Δλδ μπορεί κ να φωτογραφίζαμε δίπλα-δίπλα σε κάποιες φάσεις.


Καθόλου απίθανο Βίκτορα. 
Έχει κάμποσο υλικό ακόμη για ανέβασμα . Ευχαρίστηση μου να συνεισφέρω έστω και έμμεσα στο φόρουμ.

----------


## despo

> Καθόλου απίθανο Βίκτορα. 
> Έχει κάμποσο υλικό ακόμη για ανέβασμα . Ευχαρίστηση μου να συνεισφέρω έστω και έμμεσα στο φόρουμ.


Αγαπητέ φίλε μας 'βομβαρδίζεις' πάντα ευχάριστα. Βλέποντας τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες, βρίσκω και το Θεόφιλο σε μία προβλήτα, που δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιούσε συχνά.

----------


## Takerman

> Αγαπητέ φίλε μας 'βομβαρδίζεις' πάντα ευχάριστα. Βλέποντας τις τελευταίες φωτογραφίες, βρίσκω και το Θεόφιλο σε μία προβλήτα, που δεν ξέρω αν χρησιμοποιούσε συχνά.


Μου έκανε και μένα εντύπωση η θέση του Θεόφιλου. 

ΥΓ:Πρέπει να είμαστε πατριώτες αν κρίνω από τα ποστ που κάνεις κατά καιρούς.

----------


## despo

> Μου έκανε και μένα εντύπωση η θέση του Θεόφιλου. 
> 
> ΥΓ:Πρέπει να είμαστε πατριώτες αν κρίνω από τα ποστ που κάνεις κατά καιρούς.


Πολύ σωστά γράφεις - συμφωνώ !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μου έκανε και μένα εντύπωση η θέση του Θεόφιλου


Μην ξεχνάμε ότι τότε ακόμα δεν είχαν ολοκληρωθεί τα έργα μετατροπής του εμπορικού λιμανιού σε πλήρες επιβατικό κ οι θέσεις των πλοίων δεν ήταν ορισμένες όπως λίγο-πολύ είναι τώρα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τραβηγμένη πίσω από την βαρδιόλα του ΣΑΠΦΩ κ τι καλούδια :Fat:  βλέπουμε! ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ,ΑΛΚΥΩΝ...

Γιά τον φίλο GIANNHSMANTZOYRHS.PIRAEUS 011.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Αυτές ήταν πλώρες! Η μια καλύτερη από την άλλη... Θαυμάσια φωτογραφία από μια εποχή με πολύ υλικό για καραβολάτρες  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

ΙΑΣΩΝ, ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ και ΩΚΕΑΝΟΣ παρέα στην παγόδα με το ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ και τα δυο του Κυρτάτα

piraeus 3a.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Στο όχι και τόσο μακρινό 2000. Ο φωτογράφος αναφέρει "η Ρουμάνα ανάμεσα στους Ιάπωνες". Με τις ελάχιστες γνώσεις που έχω δεν ήξερα ότι το "Αγία Γαλήνη" ήταν Ρουμάνικο.

peiraias 2000.jpg

Photo: Robert Brink

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε takerman,ακριβώς ήταν ρουμάνικο. Αλλά κ τι δεν βλέπουμε εδώ μέσα :Fat:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PIRAEUS 12.jpg Ήταν από εκείνα τα πρωινά που ο Πειραιάς έσφιζε από ελληνικά κρουαζιερόπλοια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μοναδικες φωτο απο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ και Takerman απο μια εποχη που οσοι την εζησαν θα την θυμουνται για παντα

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Σκέτη νοσταλγία η φωτογραφία του Βίκτωρα Χιώτη για μας τους παλαιότερους που τα έζησαν από κοντά όπως εγώ. Δεξιά και ένας τακτικός γνώριμος του Πειραιά ένα από τα αδελφά, γιατί δεν διακρίνεται το όνομα στην πλώρη, Dalmacija/Istra-μάλλον το πρώτο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Αλεξανδρε ειναι το ISTRA _

----------


## Takerman

Πριν 20 χρόνια, το 1994.

peiraias 1994.jpg

----------


## Eng

> Πριν 20 χρόνια, το 1994.
> 
> peiraias 1994.jpg


Τοτε την ελεγαν ΕΛΛΗ ή ΙΠΠΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ ?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ΙΠΠΟΚΡΑΤΗΣ_

----------


## Takerman

Ολίγον από την πλώρη του Απόλλωνα σε πρώτο πλάνο και στο βάθος το Εξπρές Ολύμπια, το 2000.

ex apollon & ex olympia 2000.jpg

----------


## Takerman

2001....

peiraias 2001.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ιστορικη φωτο!Το ΑΙΟΛΟΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ 2 ειχε παραμεινει σε αυτη την θεση αρκετο καιρο για βελτιωσεις,μετα το ατυχημα,απο κατασκευαστικο λαθος, με το σπασιμο μιας πισω μπιντας που ειχε κοστισει μια ανθρωπινη ζωη

----------


## Takerman

Και μια πιο κοντινή ΒΕΝ, με το Ναϊάς Εξπρές σε πρώτο πλάνο. Τις παντόφλες δεν τις γνωρίζω. Οι ειδήμονες εδώ είναι...  :Fat: 

peiraias2  2001.jpg

----------


## Eng

Θα κανω ενα...wild guessing που λενε: το ΑΦΑΙΕΣ και το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> 2001....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153235


  Mε τα αδελφά STELLA OCEANIS κ ΙΑΣΩΝ δίπλα-δίπλα,σπάνιο σε απίθανη θέση.
Η παντόφλα που φαίνεται πιό πολύ,μήπως είναι ο ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ II;

----------


## Νονός

> Και μια πιο κοντινή ΒΕΝ, με το Ναϊάς Εξπρές σε πρώτο πλάνο. Τις παντόφλες δεν τις γνωρίζω. Οι ειδήμονες εδώ είναι... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153239


Οι παντοφλες ειναι ο Οδυσσεας ΙΙ και το Αιγινα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

PIRAEUS 13.jpgPiraeus 14.jpg ¶ποψη της νηοδόχης κ του προλιμένα το 1978.Διακρίνονται περιπολικά της ΘΟΑ κ του ΛΣ,πυροσβεστικά,πλοηγίδες μότορσιπς,ρυμουλκά,πλοία φάρων του ΠΝ.
Με εξαίρεση την νηοδόχη, τα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει πολύ στο υπόλοιπο κομμάτι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mηπως ησουν στην κοντρα γεφυρα του Σαπφω?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πίσω από την δεξιά βαρδιόλα κ έχω ανεβάσει τελευταία αρκετές φωτογραφίες από εκείνο το ταξίδι μου,αν είδες.

----------


## Gallos952

*Old colored PC of Piraeus backside and* *offshore* *fleet.* 
JF@Paris.fr

Piraeus 913.jpg

*Old Piraeus factories and workshops colored PC.*
JF@Paris.fr

Piraeus Ergostassia.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Πλανο απο την Ελληνικη ταινια "Ζητειται Τιμιος" παραγωγης 1963

Αριστερα στην πανοραμικη   εικονα το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Καβουνιδη και διπλα του το  ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ των Α/φων Φουστανου (διακρινεται το φουγαρο του), στα δεξια της εικονας το  ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ του Καβουνιδη και διπλα του  το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ του Λαγα  σε μια ομορφη καραβολατρικη συνθεση γεματη νοσταλγια...!!!

_piraeus 1963.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

> _Πλανο απο την Ελληνικη ταινια "Ζητειται Τιμιος" παραγωγης 1963
> 
> Αριστερα στην πανοραμικη   εικονα το ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ του Καβουνιδη και διπλα του το  ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ των Α/φων Φουστανου (διακρινεται το φουγαρο του), στα δεξια της εικονας το  ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ του Καβουνιδη και διπλα του  το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ του Λαγα  σε μια ομορφη καραβολατρικη συνθεση γεματη νοσταλγια...!!!
> 
> _piraeus 1963.jpg


*Great job ! Old Greek movies are mines with their numerous street, tavern and harbor scenes. 
Ekaterini (**friday 1 pm)* *and Polikos (tuesday 10 am) was both going to Astypalea from Piraeus 
at that time. Kavounides was the local compagny during this period.
*JF@Paris.fr

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία εικόνα, με τα χαριτωμένα σκαριά της εποχής. Απορώ που το εντόπισες το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ... Το μαύρο τετράγωνο στο ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ λογικά πρέπει να είναι πρυμνιό μπαρκαρίζο.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ναι το μπαρκαριζο ειναι_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Ναι το μπαρκαριζο ειναι_


Τόσο μεγάλο μάλλον θα ήταν γιά αυτοκίνητα. 
Οι παλιές ελληνικές ταινίες κρύβουν πραγματικούς καραβολατρικούς θησαυρούς. Αυτή εδώ προβλήθηκε από την ΔΤ κ εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν την είχα ξαναδεί αν κ παρακολουθώ πολλά χρόνια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Και ενα πιο κοντινο  για να δουμε καλυτερα το μπαρκαριζο του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ
_
polikos_a.jpgpolikos.jpg
_ Ετσι ακριβως φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ οι παλιες Ελληνικες ταινιες κρυβουν θησαυρους!!!         
_

----------


## Gallos952

> If you mean the black ship in the opposite dock, it is not KOLOKOTRONIS. I think it is AEGEUS also of Petros Potamianos' New Epirotiki. The low resolution of the photo does not help but I think the other two are ARCADIA and either AEGEON or AGGELIKA.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 153427



*Another interesting PC of those Piraeus docks with MYRTIDOTISSA (black), 
Marinela (white) and some others up to ESPEROS bow. AGGELIKA is gone this time.
*JF@Paris.fr

Aegeus@Piraeus.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Well I am afraid that there is no PHILIPPOS or AEGEUS in this post card.
Here is the photo with notes:
Image1.jpg
1 - Ekaterini
2 - Ipiros 
3 - Adonis/Eros/Aphroditi
4 - Polikos
5 - Marilena
6 - Myrtidiotissa
The bow belongs to ESPEROS.
If you don't mind I will move the posts to the thread "photos from Piraeus harbour".

----------


## Gallos952

*Old private snapshots of Pireaus  
with vessels to be identified.*
JF@Paris.fr

PIraeus Quay One.JPG

Piraeus Quay Two.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *Old private snapshots of Pireaus  
> with vessels to be identified.*
> JF@Paris.fr
> 
> PIraeus Quay One.JPG
> 
> Piraeus Quay Two.JPG


Στην πρωτη (εξαιρετικη) φωτογραφια το *Κωστακης Τογιας* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...queror-Emerald και το _Δεσποινα_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1-HMS-Kilmore Στην δευτερη διφορα Σαλαμινιωτικα και ρυμουλκα.

----------


## Gallos952

> Στην πρωτη (εξαιρετικη) φωτογραφια το *Κωστακης Τογιας* http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...queror-Emerald και το _Δεσποινα_ http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...E1-HMS-Kilmore Στην δευτερη διφορα Σαλαμινιωτικα και ρυμουλκα.


*Brilliant Nicolas ! Do you have any idea of the shooting period ?
By the way, I discovered that Marinela was going to Rhodos via
 Astypalia and Amorgo (Egiali and Katapola without any road in 
between) during 1965 on your papers cuts, page #10. This is 
a precious information for my work. Thanks a lot.
*JF@Paris.fr

----------


## SteliosK

O Πειραιάς στη δεκαετία του '80-'90
Φωτογραφίες: *Σπύρος Στάβερης*

milena.jpg milena (2).jpg piraeus.jpg

Περισσότερες από τον αγαπημένο μας Πειραιά *εδώ*

Πηγή: www.lifo.gr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> O Πειραιάς στη δεκαετία του '80-'90
> Φωτογραφίες: *Σπύρος Στάβερης*
> 
> milena.jpg milena (2).jpg piraeus.jpg
> 
> Περισσότερες από τον αγαπημένο μας Πειραιά *εδώ*
> 
> Πηγή: www.lifo.gr


 Eικόνες του Πειραιά λες κ ήταν χθες.Καραβολατρικές κ όχι μόνο.

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Στη βιβλιοθήκη του Αμερικανικού Κογκρέσσου (Library of Congress) υπάρχει η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά τραβηγμενη όπως λέει μεταξύ 1850 και 1880:
3c08937u-1.jpgΠηγή
Από που είναι τραβηγμένη άραγε και ποιο σημείο δείχνει;

Στο κέντρο περίπου βλέπουμε την παλια εκκλησία του Αγίου Νικολάου που στη θέση της χτίστηκε η σημερινή (που κατασκευάστηκε το 1880 οπότε σίγουρα η φωτογραφία ειανι παλαιότερη). Στα δεξιά από την εκκλησία βλέπουμε την πέτρινη αποθήκη της οδού Ευπλοΐας που τμήμα της υπάρχει ακόμα αλλά η όψη της προς την εκκλησία κατεδαφίστηκε επί χούντας για να χτιστεί πολυκατοικία.
3c08937u-1a.jpg

Πίσω από τα δυο μπρίκια διακρίνουμε το τελωνείο του Πειραιά ενώ πιο πίσω βλέπουμε ις αλάνες στην Τερψιθέα.
3c08937u-1b.jpg

Αξίζει να δούμε και λεπτομέρεια από το όμορφο μπάρκο (ή γαβάρα αν προτιμάτε) που έχει φουντάρει εκέι που σήμερα είναι το εκθεσιακό κέντρο του ΟΛΠ.
3c08937u-1c.jpg

Έχω σημειώσει στον παρακάτω χάρτη του Πειραιά του 1876 με κόκκινες γραμμές το ευρος της περιοχής που βλέπουμε στη φωτογραφία (για να προσανατολιστέιτε το τελωνείο σημειώνεται Zollhaus στο χαρτη και Άγιος Νικόλαος Nicolaos.
0_ROEM_02[1].jpgΠηγή

 Οπότε το σπίτι με τις καμάρες στη δεξια μεριά της φωτογραφίας βρισκόταν στη σημερινή οδό Κανθάρου. Το στυλ χτισίματος με τις καμάρες είναι διαδεδομένο στην Ύδρα και τις Σπέτσες οπότε καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ανήκε σε κάποιον από τους Υδραίους που έμεναν στην περιοχή.

----------


## maria korre

Παναγιώτη καλημέρα. Το φωτογραφικό υλικό είναι εντυπωσιακό και οι επεξηγήσεις σου πολύ κατατοπιστικές. Σε αντιπαραβολή με το google maps,εντόπισα τα σημεία που υποδεικνύεις. Λογικά το ύψωμα που φαίνεται πίσω είναι η Καστέλα και το βουνό στο βάθος ο Υμηττός.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και Άγιος Νικόλαος Nicolaos.
> 0_ROEM_02[1].jpgΠηγή
> 
> Οπότε το σπίτι με τις καμάρες στη δεξια μεριά της φωτογραφίας βρισκόταν στη σημερινή οδό Κανθάρου. Το στυλ χτισίματος με τις καμάρες είναι διαδεδομένο στην Ύδρα και τις Σπέτσες οπότε καταλαβαίνουμε ότι ανήκε σε κάποιον από τους Υδραίους που έμεναν στην περιοχή.


Στα γερμανικά δεν συνηθίζεται να μπαίνει η λέξη "¶γιος" εμπρός από τα ονόματα Αγίων.
'Αλλωστε το σημείο γειτνιάζει με την περιοχή των Υδραίικων.
Στον χάρτη βλέπουμε την έκταση της πόλης σε σχέση με την σημερινή. Γιά παράδειγμα στην (Νέα) Καλλίπολη όπου μένω, η περιοχή άρχισε να κατοικείται με την έλευση προσφύγων λόγω της μικρασιατικής καταστροφής, προφανέστατα από την ομώνυμη χερσόνησο της Ανατολικής Θράκης.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραίο παρουσίαση Παναγιώτη. Άρα ο φωτογράφος στεκόταν κάπου κάτω από το Χατζηκυριάκειο, ίσως εκεί που τώρα είναι το τέρμα των λεωφορείων. Το τρικάταρτο ιστιοφόρο είναι πραγματικά πανέμορφο!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Παρακαλουνται οι φιλοι ειδημονες του Πειραια να μας πουν τα πλοια που αναγνωριζουν εδω. Ειναι απο το βιντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg6oUfpWGcI του 1950 (???)

P.jpgP.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Παρακαλουνται οι φιλοι ειδημονες του Πειραια να μας πουν τα πλοια που αναγνωριζουν εδω. Ειναι απο το βιντεο https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gg6oUfpWGcI του 1950 (???)
> 
> P.jpgP.jpg


Κάτω δεξιά είναι ένα από τα τούρκικα ΑΚDENIZ ή ΚΑRADENIZ μάλλον το πρώτο.Το βίντεο είναι τουλάχιστον του 1960 διότι τότε πήρε η Ολυμπιακή τα Comet.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στη βιβλιοθήκη του Αμερικανικού Κογκρέσσου (Library of Congress) υπάρχει η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά τραβηγμενη όπως λέει μεταξύ 1850 και 1880:
> 3c08937u-1.jpgΠηγή
> Από που είναι τραβηγμένη άραγε και ποιο σημείο δείχνει;





> Λογικά το ύψωμα που φαίνεται πίσω είναι η Καστέλα και το βουνό στο βάθος ο Υμηττός.


Σωστά. Το ύψωμα είναι ο λόφος Καστέλας ή λόφος Προφήτη Ηλία. Αν παραλληλίζαμε την υπέροχη φωτό με σημερινή, στην κορυφή του λόφου θα βλέπαμε το άλσος (δασύλλιο) και το επάνω μέρος - καμπαναριό της ομώνυμης εκκλησίας.

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 31
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70543
> 
> Από το φωτ/κό αρχείο ΟΛΠ


Αξίζει να δούμε λίγο το μικρό μότορσιπ που φαίνεται στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία. 
Μια μεγαλύτερης ανάλυσης φωτογραφία μας επιτρέπει να δούμε το όνομα του που ήταν ΜΑΙΡΟΥΛΑ.
mairoula.jpg

Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1918 στα Ardrossan Dry Dock & Shipbuilding Co Ltd για τη Moss Hutchison Lines Ltd ως PHILOTIS και έτσι το βλέπουμε έδω:
201310052137260.Philotis 1917-10-5.jpg
πηγή

Το 1935 μετονομάστηκε NYROCA για τη British & Continental SS Co. Ltd., Liverpool.
Το 1942 ναυλωθηκε από τη βρετανική κυβέρνηση ως SIR WALTER VENNING και χρησίμευσε ως πλωτό συνεργείο και ναυαγοσωστικό.
Το 1946 επιστράφηκε στους ιδιοκτήτες του και πήρε πάλι το όνομα NYROCA.
Το 1950 πουλήθηκε στην Somerton SS Co.Ltd που είχε έδρα στην Κόστα Ρίκα (μάλλον τότε το πήραν Έλληνες) και μετονομάστηκε ALICE MARIE. Να το δούμε και με αυτό το όνομα:

alicemarie1920.jpg
πηγή

Το 1956 το αγόρασε ο Μ.Σορώτος και τότε πήρε το όνομα ΜΑΙΡΟΥΛΑ και αντικατέστησε την ατμομηχανή με πετρελαίου οπότε και κόντηνε το φουγάρο σε ένα πιο μοντέρνο σχέδιο.
Τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1954 στο Πέραμα.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

[QUOTE=Ellinis;531522] *Το 1956 το αγόρασε* ο Μ.Σορώτος και τότε πήρε το όνομα ΜΑΙΡΟΥΛΑ και αντικατέστησε την ατμομηχανή με πετρελαίου οπότε και κόντηνε το φουγάρο σε ένα πιο μοντέρνο σχέδιο.
Τελικά *διαλύθηκε το 1954* στο Πέραμα.[/QUOTE

                  ;

----------


## Ellinis

τυπογραφικό, το σωστό είναι 1974.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στα πρωτα 5 λεπτα του (παραξενου) φιλμ _Ανθρωπος για ολες τις δουλειες_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DqZmJeC9No ειναι γεματα με σκηνες του Πειροαα και με μια σειρα απο πλοια.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Κάτω δεξιά είναι ένα από τα τούρκικα ΑΚDENIZ ή ΚΑRADENIZ μάλλον το πρώτο.Το βίντεο είναι τουλάχιστον του 1960 διότι τότε πήρε η Ολυμπιακή τα Comet.


Ένα σύντομο χρονικό για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται :

Το 1959 παρελήφθηκαν  τα πρώτα αεροσκάφη τύπου De Havilland 48 (Comet)
Το 1962 πήρε  επιπλέον τρία τζετ De Havilland 48 (Comet)  
Το 1970 αποσύρονται τα De Havilland 48 (Comet)

Το βιντεάκι αναφέρεται στη 10ετία του 50 , έτσι αν λάβουμε υπόψη μας και τα παραπάνω πρέπει τα <Comet> που βλέπουμε να είναι τα πρώτα που αγοράσθηκαν στο τέλος της 10ετίας του 50.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε τοξότη ήταν Comet 4B όχι 48.Αυτά ήταν ναυλωμένα από την ΒΕΑ γι'αυτό είχαν αγγλικό νηολόγιο αλλά αργότερα γράφτηκαν στο ελληνικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα πρωτα 5 λεπτα του (παραξενου) φιλμ _Ανθρωπος για ολες τις δουλειες_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DqZmJeC9No ειναι γεματα με σκηνες του Πειροαα και με μια σειρα απο πλοια.


Είναι στον Αη Γιώργη (Κερατσίνι) και στην επισκευαστική ζώνη στο Πέραμα.Βλέπουμε μεταξύ άλλων ΧΑΝΙΑ,ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ ΛΑΤΣΗ,άλλο του Λάτση πρώην της P&O, ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ, ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Φίλε τοξότη ήταν Comet 4B όχι 48.Αυτά ήταν ναυλωμένα από την ΒΕΑ γι'αυτό είχαν αγγλικό νηολόγιο αλλά αργότερα γράφτηκαν στο ελληνικό.


Όσον αφορά το 4Β θα συμφωνήσω , βλέπεις ο < δαίμων> του τυπογραφείου.
Όσον όμως αφορά τα περί αγοράς ή περί ναυλώσεως , επειδή δεν είμαι γνώστης έψαξα και βρήκα την παρακάτω αναφορά η οποία με κάποιες μικρές ίσως παραλλαγές είναι ίδια σε όλες τις πιο κάτω αναφερόμενες ιστοσελίδες.

..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................................

To 1960 *αγοράσθηκε* το πρώτο JET απο την ΟΑ, το De Havilland Comet 4B. Την ίδια στιγμή η Ολυμπιακή και η Βρετανικές Αερογραμές BEA ήρθαν σε συμφωνία να δημιουργησουν κοινές πτήσεις (codeshare flights). Εν συνεχεία ι δύο εταιρίες ενίσχυσαν την συνεργασία τους. Οταν τα ελληνικά πληρώματα διανυκτέρευαν στο Λονδίνο, Βρετανικά πληρώματα θα πέταγαν τα Ελληνικά Comet σε προορισμούς της BEA, και το ίδιο γίνονταν με τα Ελληνικά πληρώματα και τα Βρατανικά Comets. Σε όλα τα BEA και OA Comet, υπήρχαν "BEA-OLYMPIC" σήματα. Αυτό ήταν προτοποριακό σαν ιδέα και δούλεψε κερδοφόρα και για τις δύο εταιρίες. Φυσικά η ιδέα ήταν του δαιμόνιου Αριστοτέλη!

http://www.avsite.gr/forum/threads/%...5%CF%82.41483/


http://www.eyedoll.gr/ngine/article/...81%CE%AF%CE%B1


http://www.e-afipnisi.gr/news_info.p...6=0&timicat7=0


http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9F%...BC%CE%AD%CF%82

----------


## Gallos952

> Στα πρωτα 5 λεπτα του (παραξενου) φιλμ _Ανθρωπος για ολες τις δουλειες_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DqZmJeC9No ειναι γεματα με σκηνες του Πειροαα και με μια σειρα απο πλοια.


*A scene possibly shouted into an office of Kavounides building at Pireaus.
Look at the frame with Philippos, the flag on the desk and many others
accessories around the room.*
JF@Paris.fr

Kavounides Office 967.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

> Όσον αφορά το 4Β θα συμφωνήσω , βλέπεις ο < δαίμων> του τυπογραφείου.
> Όσον όμως αφορά τα περί αγοράς ή περί ναυλώσεως , επειδή δεν είμαι γνώστης έψαξα και βρήκα την παρακάτω αναφορά η οποία με κάποιες μικρές ίσως παραλλαγές είναι ίδια σε όλες τις πιο κάτω αναφερόμενες ιστοσελίδες.
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..............................................
> 
> To 1960 *αγοράσθηκε* το πρώτο JET απο την ΟΑ, το De Havilland Comet 4B. Την ίδια στιγμή η Ολυμπιακή και η Βρετανικές Αερογραμές BEA ήρθαν σε συμφωνία να δημιουργησουν κοινές πτήσεις (codeshare flights). Εν συνεχεία ι δύο εταιρίες ενίσχυσαν την συνεργασία τους. Οταν τα ελληνικά πληρώματα διανυκτέρευαν στο Λονδίνο, Βρετανικά πληρώματα θα πέταγαν τα Ελληνικά Comet σε προορισμούς της BEA, και το ίδιο γίνονταν με τα Ελληνικά πληρώματα και τα Βρατανικά Comets. Σε όλα τα BEA και OA Comet, υπήρχαν "BEA-OLYMPIC" σήματα. Αυτό ήταν προτοποριακό σαν ιδέα και δούλεψε κερδοφόρα και για τις δύο εταιρίες. Φυσικά η ιδέα ήταν του δαιμόνιου Αριστοτέλη!
> 
> http://www.avsite.gr/forum/threads/%...5%CF%82.41483/
> 
> ...


*The OA fleet Boeing 707 "City of Pella" (SX-DBE) delivered new by the manufacturer
on december 12, 1968 and sold later on to Guyana Airways (EL-AKB). Showed here 
to Paris-Orly airport (flights OA201 and OA202) during the late '80s period (logo 
Olympic). Then, Olympic moved to Charles de Gaulle airport terminal I. One of the 
most beautiful plane never product specially under OA colors.*
JF@Paris.fr

OA - B707 Orly.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Mια φωτογραφία του 1917, όταν ο Γαλλικός στόλος είχε ουσιαστικά καταλάβει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά και το Ναύσταθμο. Σε πρώτο πλάνο είναι το θωρηκτό PROVENCE (ένα παρόμοιο του είχαμε παραγγείλει που θα ονομαζόταν Βασ.Κωνσταντίνος αλλά δεν ναυπηγήθηκε ποτέ). Σε βάθος ξεχωρίζει ένα ιστιοφόρο με την επιγραφή ΝΟRTHLAND U.S.A. να φαίνεται στα πλαϊνά του. 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145032
> 
> Είναι το 73-μετρο αμερικανικό NORTHLAND ναυπηγημένο το 1906 και το οποίο ναυάγησε το 1921 στο Ρίο της Βραζιλίας.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 145031
> πηγή


Σε συνέχεια των παραπάνω, άλλες δυο φωτογραφίες του ιστιοφόρου ΝΟRΤΗLAND στον Πειραιά με την αμερικάνικη σημαία στο σκαρί και τη λέξη USA ως ενδείξης ουδετερότητας, αφού έχουν τραβηχτεί το Δεκέμβρη 1916 και Γενάρη 1917.

northland 12-16.jpg northland 1-17.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το κινηματογραφικο εργο του 1967 _Ο Μεθυστακας του Λιμανιου_ https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OqhNDdFxXgA (με τον Παντελή Ζερβό, την Καίτη Παπανίκα, τον Χρήστο Νέγκα,  ton Βαγγέλη Καζάν, τον Νίκο Φέρμα, την Μαλαίνα Ανουσάκη, την Ρένα Γαλάνη, και τον Αλέκο  Τζανετάκο)  εχει παρα πολλα λεπτα απο το μεγαλο λιμανι με σκηνες με το Σοφια, το Franca C, μικρα του Αργοσαρωνικου, το Κενταυρος και αλλα. Αξιζει τον κοπο να το δειτε κυριως στην αρχη και το τελος (και το σεναριο του Νικου Φωσκολου δεν ειναι ασχημο).

123.jpg45.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Μπροστά από το ΣΟΦΙΑ σε κάποιες σκηνές είναι ένα από τα μετασκευαασμένα Victories του Λάτση. Το έχω ξαναδεί στου Τζελέπη κ σε άλλη ταινία.Μου κάνει εντύπωση αυτό διότι δεν έχουμε στοιχεία ότι έκαναν κ εσωτερικό.

----------


## Ellinis

Δρομολόγια δεν έκαναν, απλά το ΜΑΡΓΑΡΙΤΑ μετέφερε προσκυνητές στην Τήνο. Δες για περισσότερα εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

OK ευχαριστώ. Αυτό θα μάζευε τους μισούς τουλάχιστον προσκυνητές γιά Τήνο κ μου θυμίζει τα έκτακτα δρομολόγια που έμπαιναν παλιότερα γιά την εορτή της Μεγαλόχαρης. Θα πρέπει να σταμάτησαν με την εμφάνιση των Βlue Star.

----------


## Takerman

Πειραιάς 1994. Ένα καταμαράν με ζημιά αριστερά.

peiraias2 1994.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πειραιάς 1994. Ένα καταμαράν με ζημιά αριστερά.
> 
> peiraias2 1994.jpg


Είναι το Catamaran I της ΠΕΙΡΑΙΚΗΣ Α.Ν.Ε που έπεσε πάνω στον λιμενοβραχίονα του Πειραιά και ήταν για αρκετό καιρό σε αυτή την θέση

----------


## pantelis2009

> Είναι το Catamaran I της ΠΕΙΡΑΙΚΗΣ Α.Ν.Ε που έπεσε πάνω στον λιμενοβραχίονα του Πειραιά και ήταν για αρκετό καιρό σε αυτή την θέση


Μετά το φέρανε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ όπου έμεινε μέχρι τις αρχές του 2013. Απ' ότι είχα ακούσει κάποιος το αγόρασε και το μετέφερε με P/K (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) στην Κώ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 28/01/2010 από ferryboat της Σαλαμίνας.

CATAMARAN I 01 28-01-2010.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Πειραιάς 1994. Ένα καταμαράν με ζημιά αριστερά.
> 
> peiraias2 1994.jpg


Και πιο πέρα το ΑRΜΕΝΙYΑ που είχε πέρει ο Τροχίδης για να το κάνει ODESSA κάτι... άλλα έμεινε παροπλισμένο.

----------


## a.molos

> Και πιο πέρα το ΑRΜΕΝΙYΑ που είχε πέρει ο Τροχίδης για να το κάνει ODESSA κάτι... άλλα έμεινε παροπλισμένο.


Βγαίνουμε λίγο εκτός θέματος. αλλά αφου το ανέφερε ο φίλος μας Εllinis, ανεβάζω μια φωτογραφία μου απο το αδελφάκι του ARMENIYA που πρόλαβε και έγινε ODESSA SUN, με μια άκομψη-κατά την προσωπική μου άποψη- μετασκευή.odessa sun.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Το θυμαμαι που εκανε την μετασκευη του στο λιμανι και καποια στιγμη ηρθε κοντα του και το πηνελοπη α. και αυτο για μετασκευη

----------


## Takerman

Σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Στέλιο Καζαντζίδη, έχει παλιά πλάνα του λιμανιού. Από το 8:26 έως 8:56.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ποιο είναι αυτό το πλοίο παρακαλώ;

http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/s...CPATT1.117.JPG

----------


## Ellinis

To BAΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ καταπλέει στον Πειραιά το Φεβρουάριο του 1962 και παίρνουμε μια καλή γεύση του λιμανιού. Στην πρώτη φωτογραφία το πλοίο που φαίνεται στου Τζελέπη πρέπει να είναι το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και στην τρίτη φωτογραφία εκτός από το σοβιετικό φαίνεται και το ΛΥΔΙΑ της ΕΛΜΕΣ.

qf 1962.jpg 8526374404_828a7cef4e_o.jpg 8526375160_cf320134a7_o.jpg qf1.jpg 
πηγή με φωτογραφίες από το ταξίδι

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πόσο μεγάλο φαντάζει το τύπου Αrmenia χωρίς την παγόδα!
Στην πηγή υπάρχουν κ άλλες νοσταλγικές φωτό της Αθήνας του 62-63.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτο του Τζελέπη από τη δεκαετία του πενήντα με το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ, το ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ, το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ και το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ να μισοκρύβεται πίσω από το Ρολόι. Όμως θα μας πει κάποιος τι είναι το σκάφος ανάμεσα στο ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ και το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ;  :Single Eye: 

piraeus 50s.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Λέω μήπως ήταν γιά την "ευκαιρία" που ίσως έπεφτε δίπλα ή έστω πιό πέρα αλλά κ σαν χώρος αναμονής.

----------


## Ellinis

Άψογος!  :Applause:  Ακριβώς αυτό ήταν, η "προβλήτα ευκαιριών". Αλλά ήταν ένα σκάφος με μεγάλη ιστορία που ανέβασα _εδώ_.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια σειρά από καρέ από την ταινία "Ο χρυσός και ο τενεκέ" μας δειχνουν μερικά από τα πλοία της εποχής. Ξεχωρίζει στη μέση το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ και αριστερά το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ.

Pireas - o xrysos k o ntenekes.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ακτή Τζελέπη με το ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ. στην προβλήτα και το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ.

144.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πειραιάς 14 Μαρτίου 1961, μια φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη από το υπερωκεάνειο STRATHEDEN. Βλέπουμε τα ΑΙΓΙΝΑ, ΜΑΡΙΩ, ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και ένα από τα τέσσερα ιταλικά αδελφάκια.
Οι δυο γραμμές στο φουγάρο του παραπέμπουν σε ένα από τα τρία του Νομικού, όμως το χρώμα στο σκαρί φαίνεται γκρί... :Uncomfortableness: 

699587_Large.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Δύο πραγματικά καταπληκτικές φωτό από το flickr, _1,_ _2,_ στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά την δεκαετία του '60 (η χρονολογία αναφέρεται από τον αναρτήσαντα). Αν πατήσετε στην υποδειξη _"Original"_ μπορείτε να τις δείτε ακόμα μεγαλύτερες.





> Στη δεύτερη το Υ/Κ είναι το υπέροχο ΝΙΕUW AMSTERDAM της Ηolland America.


Το  οποίο ΝΙΕUW AMSTERDAM ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο στην ακτή Μιαούλη, ανάμεσα  παλιού τελωνείου και Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα, στα "διακοσάρια". Ανάμεσα στα δύο  φουγάρα του βλέπουμε την στέγη του Δημοτικού θεάτρου Πειραιά, στην πλώρη  του το κτίριο του ΝΑΤ, μπροστά από την πλώρη τα καραβάκια της  Σαλαμίνας.

----------


## Apostolos

Σπάνια ανεβάζω φώτο από "ψάρεμα" στο ιντερνετ αλλά η συγκεκριμένη αποτελεί ιστορική και σπάνια αφού δεν την έχω ξαναδεί. 

11036841_10206666817375935_5647531258315610548_n.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συνεχισε να ψαρευεις τετοια διαμαντια apostolos!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οι δυο γραμμές στο φουγάρο του παραπέμπουν σε ένα από τα τρία του Νομικού, όμως το χρώμα στο σκαρί φαίνεται γκρί...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164793
> πηγή


Φαίνεται ο σταυρός του Νομικού στην πλώρη ενώ ανάμεσα γκρι κ άσπρο σαν να ξεχωρίζω κίτρινο( ; ) ζωνάρι. Να υποθέσω ναύλωση στον Ποταμιάνο; Επίσης δεμένο πρυμάτσες στον Αργοσαρωνικό,απίθανη περίπτωση ακόμα κ γιά το 1961, παλαιότερα ναι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το  οποίο ΝΙΕUW AMSTERDAM ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο στην ακτή Μιαούλη, ανάμεσα  παλιού τελωνείου και Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα, στα "διακοσάρια".


 Προβλήτα Βαοιλέως Κωνσταντίνου την ξέραμε οι  παλιότεροι.Η διαφήμιση της Greek Line είναι πάνω στο μέγαρο ΤΑΝΠΥ,νομίζω η βάση της υπάρχει ακόμα.Εκεί ήταν τα γραφεία της εταιρείας όπου τέλη δεκαετίας '70 είχα αναζητήσει συλλεκτικό υλικό από το μοναδικό άτομο που βρήκα μέσα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Φαίνεται ο σταυρός του Νομικού στην πλώρη ενώ ανάμεσα γκρι κ άσπρο σαν να ξεχωρίζω κίτρινο( ; ) ζωνάρι. Να υποθέσω ναύλωση στον Ποταμιάνο; Επίσης δεμένο πρυμάτσες στον Αργοσαρωνικό,απίθανη περίπτωση ακόμα κ γιά το 1961, παλαιότερα ναι.


Tώρα που παρατήρησες τις πρυμάτσες, σκέφτομαι μήπως ήταν δεμένο σε χειμερινή ακινησία και το σκούρο χρώμα είναι μίνιον... Να το βάφανε δηλαδή.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tώρα που παρατήρησες τις πρυμάτσες, σκέφτομαι μήπως ήταν δεμένο σε χειμερινή ακινησία και το σκούρο χρώμα είναι μίνιον... Να το βάφανε δηλαδή.


Δεν είναι ακατάστατα βαμένο κ το χρώμα μοιάζει περισσότερο με γκρι.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ακτή Τζελέπη με το ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ. στην προβλήτα και το ΚΑΜΕΛΙΑ.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164678


Ξέρω ότι δεν έχω το <μάτι> και τις γνώσεις των ειδικών γι αυτό μάλλον λανθασμένη θα είναι η εντύπωσή μου ότι το πλοίο στην προβλήτα ( το πρώτο που φαίνεται ) λόγω μεγέθους δεν πρέπει να είναι το ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ , αλλά είπαμε αλλά τα μάτια ...........

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ξέρω ότι δεν έχω το <μάτι> και τις γνώσεις των ειδικών γι αυτό μάλλον λανθασμένη θα είναι η εντύπωσή μου ότι το πλοίο στην προβλήτα ( το πρώτο που φαίνεται ) λόγω μεγέθους δεν πρέπει να είναι το ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ , αλλά είπαμε αλλά τα μάτια ...........


Και όμως φίλε Τοξότη όντως είναι το Μιμίκα Λ.

----------


## Ellinis

Ακτή Ξαβερίου, Ιούλιος 1960, όταν τα φορτηγά δένανε με πρυμάτσες και η περιοχή λειτουργούσε όπως ο ΝΜΔ σήμερα. Δηλαδή έδεναν εκεί για επισκευές ή για σύντομο παροπλισμό.
Αριστερά βλέπουμε δυο λίμπερτυ, το πιο κοντινό λεγόταν URANIA και ήταν ελληνόκτητο με σημαία Παναμά. Πιο πριν λεγόταν PHASSA και το όνομα (Φάσσα) με παραπέμπει σε Ανδριώτες.
Δεξιά από το μινιαρισμένο σκαρί βλέπουμε το ΑΙΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΗΣ της οικογένειας Σιγάλα που 5 μήνες αργότερα πήγε για σκραπ στο Πέραμα. Ολλανδικό σκαρί του 1920, φαίνεται να έχει στα πλευρά του σημάδια από  κάποιο ατύχημα, προσάραξη ίσως;
Πιο δεξιά το ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤHΣ ΜΠΟΥΣΣΕΣ, 514 κοχ, είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1920 ως NIEUW CAPPELLE και εδώ το βλέπουμε μόλις έχει αγοραστεί. Στις 3/1/62 βυθίστηκε στα ανοιχτά της Θάσσου.

xaveri 23-6-60.jpg
πηγή (c) Elva Hunting

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αριστερά βλέπουμε δυο λίμπερτυ, το πιο κοντινό λεγόταν URANIA και ήταν ελληνόκτητο με σημαία Παναμά.


Tο σινιάλο είναι του Κούλουθρου κ όντως υπήρχε οικογενειακό όνομα Ουρανία σε πλοία τους.

----------


## Ellinis

Εν το μεταξύ εντόπισα και την ταυτότητα του μινιαρισμένου φορτηγού. Σχετικά _εδώ_ μιας και το αδελφάκι του είχε μια τραγική ιστορία.

----------


## renetoes

> Σπάνια ανεβάζω φώτο από "ψάρεμα" στο ιντερνετ αλλά η συγκεκριμένη αποτελεί ιστορική και σπάνια αφού δεν την έχω ξαναδεί. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164808


Καπετάν Απόστολε, μόνο τα ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΑΡΙΩΝ, ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ κατάφερα να ξεχωρίσω. Ήταν αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80?. Εννοείταο πως διακρίνεται και το ΑΙΑΣ.

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Καπετάν Απόστολε, μόνο τα ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΑΡΙΩΝ, ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ και ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ κατάφερα να ξεχωρίσω. Ήταν αρχές της δεκαετίας του '80?. Εννοείταο πως διακρίνεται και το ΑΙΑΣ.


για τις αιγινητικες παντοφλες απο αριστερα προς δεξια εχουμε ΕΛΛΑΣ, ΑΙΑΣ, ΑΦΑΙΑ, ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π.

----------


## Maiandros

> Σπάνια ανεβάζω φώτο από "ψάρεμα" στο ιντερνετ αλλά η συγκεκριμένη αποτελεί ιστορική και σπάνια αφού δεν την έχω ξαναδεί. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 164808


...αριστερά διακρίνεται και η άκρη της πλώρης του ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ. Πολύ καλή φωτογραφία!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πίσω από το ΑΡΙΩΝ το NEPTUNE της Ηπειρωτικής.

----------


## renetoes

> για τις αιγινητικες παντοφλες απο αριστερα προς δεξια εχουμε ΕΛΛΑΣ, ΑΙΑΣ, ΑΦΑΙΑ, ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΟΣ Π.


Ευχαριστώ, να είσαι καλά! Με το ΑΦΑΙΑ πρωτοταξίδεψα το 1968.

----------


## gimbozo

Να και μία παλιά φωτογραφία που αλίευσα σήμερα από το facebook

11117907_10207155113703187_2599433999566900452_o.jpg

Από την ομάδα "Παλιές Φωτογραφίες της Ελλάδας"
https://www.facebook.com/groups/oldgreece/

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Να και μία παλιά φωτογραφία που αλίευσα σήμερα από το facebook
> 
> 11117907_10207155113703187_2599433999566900452_o.jpg
> 
> Από την ομάδα "Παλιές Φωτογραφίες της Ελλάδας"
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/oldgreece/


Φαντάζομαι ότι το κτίριο που δεσπόζει στα δεξιά (αριστερά και πίσω από τον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα) είναι απομίμιση της Ακρόπολης που προστέθηκε με το χέρι γιατί τέτοιο κτίριο σε αυτή την θέση δεν έχω ξαναδεί σε παλιές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ερυσσός και Πελωψ. 


> Να και μία παλιά φωτογραφία που αλίευσα σήμερα από το facebook
> 
> 11117907_10207155113703187_2599433999566900452_o.jpg
> 
> Από την ομάδα "Παλιές Φωτογραφίες της Ελλάδας"
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/oldgreece/

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φαντάζομαι ότι το κτίριο που δεσπόζει στα δεξιά (αριστερά και πίσω από τον ¶γιο Σπυρίδωνα) είναι απομίμιση της Ακρόπολης που προστέθηκε με το χέρι γιατί τέτοιο κτίριο σε αυτή την θέση δεν έχω ξαναδεί σε παλιές φωτογραφίες.


Βλέποντάς το ξανά πρέπει να είναι το Δημοτικό Θέατρο που πλέον δεν φαίνεται από το λιμάνι λόγω των νεότερων κτιρίων που έχουν ανεγερθεί ανάμεσα στο θέατρο και το λιμάνι.

----------


## gimbozo

Πειραιάς 1907
Φωτογραφία του Fred Boissonas
peiraias 1907 fred boissonas.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Πειραιάς 1907
> Φωτογραφία του Fred Boissonas
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 166756


Πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία!από που να έρχονται άραγε,από την Σαλαμίνα,το Πέραμα...ποιος ξέρει....Ο Γαλλοελβετός φωτογράφος Fred Boissonas, τα χρόνια εκείνα, είχε επισκεφτεί πολλές φορές την χώρα μας.Είχε φωτογραφίσει πολλά μέρη της ηπειρωτικής και της νησιωτικής Ελλάδας, μάλιστα,μαζί με τον Χρήστο Κάκαλο,ήταν οι πρώτοι που ανέβηκαν στην κορυφή του Ολύμπου,τον Μύτικα απ'όπου φυσικά,έβγαλε τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες που υπάρχουν από το ψηλότερο σημείο της Ελλάδας!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ την δεκαετια του 20 απο το το περιοδικο Θαλασσα & γιωτινγκ του 1983

DSCN0217.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Φωτογραφια του Πειραια κατα την διαρκεια βομβαρδισμων. Η χρονολογηση που γινεται (απριλιος 1942) δεν φαινεται σωστη.  Απο το https://www.awm.gov.au/collection/069287/

April 1942.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Πειραιευς. Γαλλικο φιλμ της ΙΝΑ του Δεκεμβριου 1961.

Πειραιευς 1961.jpgΠειραιευς 2.jpg

http://www.ina.fr/video/LXF99007771/...age-video.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πειραιευς. Γαλλικο φιλμ της ΙΝΑ του Δεκεμβριου 1961.
> 
> Πειραιευς 1961.jpgΠειραιευς 2.jpg
> 
> http://www.ina.fr/video/LXF99007771/...age-video.html


Bίντεο γεμάτο νοσταλγία.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Πειραιευς. Γαλλικο φιλμ της ΙΝΑ του Δεκεμβριου 1961.
> 
> Πειραιευς 1961.jpgΠειραιευς 2.jpg
> 
> http://www.ina.fr/video/LXF99007771/...age-video.html


Απ όλα έχει μέχρι και τη ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ του Μπιλίνη να <καπνίζει>

----------


## renetoes

img109.jpg

Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου, τέλη δεκαετίας '80. Συγγνώμη για την κακή ποιότητα, ήταν ένα βροχερό απόγευμα...

Φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο μου, τέλη δεκαετίας '80.
img110.jpg img111.jpg

img112.jpg

Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου.
img118.jpg

Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου, Δεκέμβριος 2002.

img128.jpg.


Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου, τραβηγμένη από το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ.

img140.jpg

Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου, τραβηγμένη από το ΑΠΤΕΡΑ.

img144.jpg

Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου

img142.jpg.

img143.jpg

Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου


img145.jpg

Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου, τραβηγμένη από το πλωριό μπαλκονάκι του "ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ", Μάιο του 1998.

img146.jpg

Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου, τραβηγμένη από το πλωριό μπαλκονάκι του "ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ", Μάιο του 1998.

img148.jpg

Φωτογραφία από το αρχείο μου, Αύγοστος 1997.

img117.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φωτογραφίες από το αρχείο μου, τέλη δεκαετίας '80. img110.jpgimg111.jpg


Τοσο ομορφη φωτογραφια, δεν μπορουσα να μην την κανω Photoshop

photo.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Φίλε renetoes, το αρχείο σου είναι πραγματικός θησαυρός! Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ!

----------


## renetoes

> Φίλε renetoes, το αρχείο σου είναι πραγματικός θησαυρός! Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ!


Σας το είχα υποσχεθεί αρχές καλοκαιριού, αν θυμάσαι. Σε ευχαριστώ!

----------


## aiwnios 3os

παλιες καλες εποχες που περασαν ανεπιστρεπτι

----------


## gimbozo

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, αλλά θα ήθελα να προτρέψω τους φίλους του θέματος να σπεύσουν να δούν την ταινία "Συννεφιασμένη Κυριακή" που προβάλλεται ολόκληρη στο youtube σε πολύ καλη ανάλυση.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwEQghwIO-g

Η ταινία αυτή είναι πραγματικός θησαυρός εικόνων του λιμανιού του Πειραιά και των πέριξ περιοχών, κυρίως δε έχει το χαρακτηριστικό ότι πάνω από 90% των σκηνών είναι με εξωτερικά γυρίσματα. Ειλικρινά δεν θυμάμαι αλλη ταινία με τόσο πολλές εξωτερικές σκηνές από τον Πειραιά.

Εμφανίζονται πάρα πολλά πλοία που οι παλιότεροι σίγουρα θα αναγνωρίσουν, αλλά και εγκαταστάσεις γύρω απ' το λιμάνι και δρόμοι του πειραιά πριν την αντιπαροχή...

----------


## Ellinis

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά, αλλά θα ήθελα να προτρέψω τους φίλους του θέματος να σπεύσουν να δούν την ταινία "Συννεφιασμένη Κυριακή" που προβάλλεται ολόκληρη στο youtube σε πολύ καλη ανάλυση.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwEQghwIO-g
> 
> Η ταινία αυτή είναι πραγματικός θησαυρός εικόνων του λιμανιού του Πειραιά και των πέριξ περιοχών, κυρίως δε έχει το χαρακτηριστικό ότι πάνω από 90% των σκηνών είναι με εξωτερικά γυρίσματα. Ειλικρινά δεν θυμάμαι αλλη ταινία με τόσο πολλές εξωτερικές σκηνές από τον Πειραιά.
> 
> Εμφανίζονται πάρα πολλά πλοία που οι παλιότεροι σίγουρα θα αναγνωρίσουν, αλλά και εγκαταστάσεις γύρω απ' το λιμάνι και δρόμοι του πειραιά πριν την αντιπαροχή...


Πραγματικά ωραίες σκηνές και ειδικά με τα φορτηγά στου Ξαβέρι που έδεναν τότε με την πρύμνη λίγα μέτρα από τα βράχια. Σε κάποιες στιγμές φαίνονται και ακτοπλοΐκά, όπως σε αυτές τις δυο με την πλώρη του μικρού ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ να φαίνεται και στις δυο, το ΑΔΡΙΑΣ στη μια και το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στην άλλη.

10.jpg nautilos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Με αφορμη την αναμνηστικη σειρα γραμματοσημων των ΕΛΤΑ  ΕΥΡΩΠΑΙΚΗ ΗΜΕΡΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 2015  ας δουμε το κατωθι βιντεακι

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1se18N8hSE

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πραγματικά ωραίες σκηνές και ειδικά με τα φορτηγά στου Ξαβέρι που έδεναν τότε με την πρύμνη λίγα μέτρα από τα βράχια. Σε κάποιες στιγμές φαίνονται και ακτοπλοΐκά, όπως σε αυτές τις δυο με την πλώρη του μικρού ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ να φαίνεται και στις δυο, το ΑΔΡΙΑΣ στη μια και το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ στην άλλη.
> 
> 10.jpg nautilos.jpg


Ταινία πραγματικό χρυσωρυχείο,εποχή κρίσης με τα λίμπερτυ αλλά κ νεότευκτα δεμένα στου Ξαβέρη,νοσταλγικές,εικόνες το υπαλιού Πειραιά κ φυσικά η μ..νάρα Διαλυνά στα νειάτα της!

----------


## renetoes

Πειραιάς, 1997

img170.jpg

----------


## maria korre

Φίλε renetoes, με χαρά βλέπουμε τις φωτογραφίες  από το αρχείο σου! Τις περιμένουμε, τις θαυμάζουμε και αναπολούμε!

----------


## renetoes

Ο Πειραιάς από μια καρτ-ποστάλ του 2000. Πόσα πλοία αναγνωρίζετε?




img181.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Τα αδέλφια στο ίδιο μέρος, την ίδια χρονιά. (2001)

FEDRA.jpg THEO.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Μετά από ένα απαγορευτικό...

20150925_205901.jpg

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Ο Πειραιάς από μια καρτ-ποστάλ του 2000. Πόσα πλοία αναγνωρίζετε?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 169595


επειδη στις αιγινητικες παντοφλες ειναι το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ που δουλεψε μονο μια σαιζον η φωτο ειναι σιγουρα του 1996.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> επειδη στις αιγινητικες παντοφλες ειναι το ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ που δουλεψε μονο μια σαιζον η φωτο ειναι σιγουρα του 1996.


Φίλε PIANOMAN είχα την εντύπωση ότι το _ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ Ι_  δούλεψε δύο χρονιές στον Πειραιά, _1995_ και _1996_. Στο _θέμα_ μάλιστα του  πλοίου υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες του το 1995 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

----------


## PIANOMAN

> Φίλε PIANOMAN είχα την εντύπωση ότι το _ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ Ι_  δούλεψε δύο χρονιές στον Πειραιά, _1995_ και _1996_. Στο _θέμα_ μάλιστα του  πλοίου υπάρχουν και φωτογραφίες του το 1995 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.


Σιγουρα εκανε ενα καλοκαιρι. Ενδεχομενως να ηταν 95-96 αλλα δεν εκανε δυο σαιζονμ να ειμαι πιο σαφης

----------


## Ellinis

Από τη σελίδα του Greek Shipping Miracle στο facebook η παρακάτω φωτογραφία που πρέπει να είναι τέλη δεκαετίας 60/αρχές δεκαετίας 70.
Βλέπουμε το ΛΙΝΔΟΣ του Ευθυμιάδη, το ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ του Καβουνίδη, έναν "Αγιο" της Adriatica και νομίζω το ENOTRIA - επίσης της Adriatica.
Βλέπουμε την "παγόδα" του ΟΛΠ υπό κατασκευή και οτι μπροστά στον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα έστεκε ένα παλιό κτήριο που σήμερα δεν υπάρχει.

lindos - kentavros.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το κτήριο μπροστά από τον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα κατεδαφίστηκε από τον Αριστείδη Σκυλίτση το _1968_.

Είχε κατασκευαστεί από τον Ανδρέα Μιαούλη το 1834 - 1835 για κατοικία του, δεν πρόλαβε όμως να ζήσει εκεί αφού πέθανε το καλοκαίρι του 1835, λίγο πριν την ολοκλήρωση του. Υπάρχει μάλιστα ο "θρύλος" ότι όσο κατασκευαζόταν, οι κτίστες αλλά και διάφοροι Πειραιώτες έβλεπαν στον ύπνο τους έναν μοναχό ο οποίος "διαμαρτυρόταν" γιατί το νέο κτίσμα  θα έκλεινε την θέα της εκκλησίας προς την θάλασσα, αφού ο ναός - μοναστήρι του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα προυπήρχε στον ίδιο ακριβώς χώρο από τον ενδέκατο αιώνα, κάπου επτακόσια δηλαδή χρόνια πριν.

----------


## rjjjh2004

http://mlp-blo-g-spot.blogspot.gr/2011/05/Miaoulis.html

----------


## Ellinis

Mια ωραία άποψη του Πειραιά από τη συλλογή του Δανέζικου Ναυτικού Μουσείου. Ποιός θέλει να δοκιμάσει να αναγνωρίσει τα πλοία που βλέπουμε; 

pireas 19598.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

> Mια ωραία άποψη του Πειραιά από τη συλλογή του Δανέζικου Ναυτικού Μουσείου. Ποιός θέλει να δοκιμάσει να αναγνωρίσει τα πλοία που βλέπουμε; 
> 
> pireas 19598.jpg


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος,στο βάθος αριστερά πρέπει να είναι το ΤΕΤΗ, προς τα δεξιά πρυμνοδετημένο το ΜΑΡΗ,δίπλα του κάποιο που δεν αναγνωρίζω και μετά πρέπει να είναι το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ. Στο πρώτο πλάνο,δεξιά το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ και στην άκρη αριστερά το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικός ο maiandros!  :Fat: 

Να συμπληρώσω οτι το καράβι μεταξύ MAPH (ή καλύτερα ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ) και ΓΛΑΡΟΣ πρέπει να είναι το ΈΛΕΝΑ του Λαγά. Δεξιά στου Τζελέπη δίπλα σε ένα ναρκαλιευτικό είναι το καλωδιακό ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ.
Τα τρια μεγάλα ρυμουλκά στο πρώτο πλάνο είναι δυο κλάσης Saint του βρετανικού ΠΝ, το ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΣ και το ΜΑΡΙΓΩ ΜΑΤΣΑ ΙΙΙ, ενώ με τη δανέζικη σημαία είναι το EM.Z.SVITZER. Tέλος στο "δόντι" του Τζελέπη βλέπουμε την πλωτή προβλήτα για τις ευκαιρίες του ΠΝ, το άλλοτε ΣΥΡΟΣ που έχουμε κουβεντιάσει εδώ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια άποψη του λιμανιού το 1938. Δεξιά βλέπουμε την πλώρη του ΑΡΝΤΕΝΑ και πίσω του ξεχωρίζει το ΝΑΥΣΙΚΑ. Αριστερά σε χρέη ευκαιρίας είναι είτε το ΚΟΡΓΙΑΛΕΝΙΟΣ είτε το ΠΑΡΑΛΟΣ του Π.Ν. που έχει παραλλάξει στην πλωτή προβλήτα που αποτελούσε το σκαρί του ΣΥΡΟΣ.

1938 i lambrou - ardena - nafsika.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ωραία φωτό Άρη, μόνο που είναι αντεστραμμένη. Η κανονική της "απεικόνιση" είναι η παρακάτω.

1938 i lambrou - ardena - nafsika.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια εικόνα από τα ολλανδικά αρχεία του β' Π.Π. με ημερομηνία 31 Οκτωβρίου 1940. Βλέπουμε πρυμνοδετημένα τέσσερα βρετανικά Α/Τ τύπου "Ε", της ίδιας κλάσης με το μετέπειτα ΝΑΥΑΡΙΝΟΝ (ex-ECHO), με το Η-61 να είναι το HMS EXPRESS και το Η-66 το HMS ESCORT. Δεξιά ξεχωρίζει και ένα ωραίο φορτηγοποστάλι.

31-10-40.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μία ιστορικής αξίας ασπρόμαυρη φωτό που ανέβηκε σήμερα στο shipspotting. Το _Πασαλιμάνι_ εν έτει _1964_, όταν όλα ήταν τόσο διαφορετικά !!! Διακρίνουμε το EXPRESS του Γιάννη Λάτση, πρυμοδετημένο δίπλα στην λέσχη του Ολυμπιακού, μπροστά (υποθέτω) στην σημερινή λέσχη ερασιτεχνών αλιέων. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το Γαλλικό ινστιτούτο και η ιστορική Μυροβόλος (καφεζαχαροπλαστείο), που την θυμάμαι μεν σε αυτήν την θέση εν λειτουργία ως πιτσιρικάς, αλλά δεν θυμόμουν ότι έβγαζε τραπεζάκια και στο απέναντι πεζοδρόμιο όπως φαίνεται στην φωτό.

Όσοι διαθέτουν πρόσβαση μέλους, μπορούν να την απολαύσουν και σε αρκετά μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση.

ShipSpotting.com

© Fortepan_Andothers

----------


## Ellinis

Στο λιμενοβραχίονα απέναντι φαίνεται ένα υποβρύχιο και νομίζω ένα βοηθητικό. Θα ριψοκινδυνέψω λέγοντας τύπου Barnegat. Το ΗΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ το είχε πάρει το Π.Ν. το 1971 άρα πρέπει να είναι αμερικάνικα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

To Υ/Β πρέπει να είναι τύπου GUPPY.Eκείνη την εποχή δεν τα είχαν δώσει αλλού,άρα αμερικάνικα.Εκεί που ήταν το Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο σήμερα είναι το Ίδρυμα Λασκαρίδη.

----------


## τοξοτης

> To Υ/Β πρέπει να είναι τύπου GUPPY.Eκείνη την εποχή δεν τα είχαν δώσει αλλού,άρα αμερικάνικα.Εκεί που ήταν το Γαλλικό Ινστιτούτο σήμερα είναι το Ίδρυμα Λασκαρίδη.


Δε ξέρω αν βοηθάει αλλά βρήκα το παρακάτω σχετικά με το αν είναι το υποβρύχιο τύπου GUPPY :
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...................................
*Το 1972 και 1973* παρελήφθησαν από τις ΗΠΑ δύο Υποβρύχια τύπου "GUPPY", στα οποία δόθηκαν τα ιστορικά ονόματα "ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ" και "ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ", Υποβρυχίων που έδρασαν κατά το B ΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.

Pap_1.jpg

Το "ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ" (S-114), διατηρήθηκε σε ενέργεια ως το τέλος του 1992.

Kats_1.jpg

Το "ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ" (S-115) παροπλίστηκε το Μάρτιο του 1993.

http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/organw...emiki-periodos

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δε ξέρω αν βοηθάει αλλά βρήκα το παρακάτω σχετικά με το αν είναι το υποβρύχιο τύπου GUPPY :
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...................................
> *Το 1972 και 1973* παρελήφθησαν από τις ΗΠΑ δύο Υποβρύχια τύπου "GUPPY", στα οποία δόθηκαν τα ιστορικά ονόματα "ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ" και "ΚΑΤΣΩΝΗΣ", Υποβρυχίων που έδρασαν κατά το B ΄ Παγκόσμιο Πόλεμο.
> 
> Pap_1.jpg
> 
> Το "ΠΑΠΑΝΙΚΟΛΗΣ" (S-114), διατηρήθηκε σε ενέργεια ως το τέλος του 1992.
> 
> Kats_1.jpg
> ...


Την περίοδο της φωτογραφίας και σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεια απο το http://www.hellenicnavy.gr/el/organw...emiki-periodos φαίνεται ότι τα υποβρύχια ήταν τύπου GATO 
..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ................................
Υποβρύχια τύπου "GATO"
Το 1957 και 1958 το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό παρέλαβε τα δύο πρώτα Υποβρύχια Αμερικανικής κατασκευής, τύπου "GATO", στα πλαίσια της στρατιωτικής βοήθειας.
Το 1957 παρελήφθη το "ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ" (Υ-16/ S -78), το οποίο και παροπλίστηκε το 1975.
Το 1958 παρελήφθη το "ΑΜΦΙΤΡΙΤΗ" (Υ-17/ S -06), το οποίο επεστράφη στις ΗΠΑ το 1966.
Το 1964 παρελήφθη το εκσυγχρονισμένο τύπου "GATO", Υποβρύχιο "ΤΡΙΑΙΝΑ" (S-86). Μέχρι το 1979 που παροπλίστηκε απετέλεσε σημαντική μονάδα του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Φίλε τοξότη τα GUPPY ήταν εκσυγχρονισμός των κλάσεων Τench κ Βalao.Eπειδή έμοιαζαν με τα Gato θα μπορούσαμε να τα μπερδέψουμε σε μακρυνό πλάνο.Όμως το βοηθητικό δίπλα μάλλον είναι κλάσης Barnegat που δεν είχαμε τότε ή άλλο παρόμοιο κ συμπεραίνουμε ότι είναι του 6ου Στόλου,πλοία του οποίου θα θυμάσαι ναυλοχούσαν εκείνα τα χρόνια στον φαληρικό όρμο.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μολις πριν λιγα λεπτα εδειξε στον ΑΝΤ1 ενα ρεπορταζ για ανθρωπους που  ζουν πολυ φτωχικα. Ο ανθρωπος στον οποιο αφιερωθηκε το ρεπορταζ ηταν ο  Γιωργος Κουρουπης και αναφερθηκαν και στο παρελθον του, στις πτησεις και  στις φωτογραφιες.

Ενας φωτογραφος θρυλος, μιας εποχης που υπηρξε  ισως η πιο αυθεντικη, αφιλτραριστη και ρομαντικη, εδω και καποια χρονια  ειναι αστεγος... Πραγματικο σοκ και κυριως πολυ μεγαλο κριμα.

Στη συνεχεια ειδα οτι πριν περιπου ενα χρονο του ειχε κανει αφιερωμα το VICE.

Δεν ξερω κατα ποσον θα θελει ο ιδιος, ειδικα μεσα σε τοσες δυσκολιες, αλλα νομιζω πως θα μπορουσαμε να σκεφτουμε μηπως να του καναμε μια επισκεψη καποια στιγμη. Ενας ανθρωπος που μας εχει ταξιδεψει και εχει εκτιμηθει απο τοσους καραβολατρες νομιζω αξιζει να γνωρζει ποσα εχει προσφερει σε ολους μας...

----------


## a.molos

Πραγματικά με στενοχώρησε η είδηση που μόλις διάβασα. Τον ιπτάμενο φωτογράφο, πρωτοπόρο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα, τον γνώρισα καλά με σα απο τις εξαιρετικές του φωτογρα΄φιες στο περιοδικό ΝΑΥΤΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ πριν απο 25+ χρόνια. Είναι πολύ λυπηρό, για κάθε άνθρωπο, να έχει τέτοια εξέλιξη η ζωή του, και ευχομαι να βρεθεί τρόπος για αυτόν -και μακάρι για όλους που αντιμετωπίζουν τέτοια σημαντικά προβλήματα- να λυθεί το πρόβλημα του.

----------


## despo

Τον έχω και εγω προσωπικά γνωρίσει τον άνθρωπο και επειδή μάλιστα ήξερα και τον τόπο διαμονής του στον Πειραιά, απόρησα για την κατάληξη αυτή που μόνο θλίψη προκαλεί.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τον γνωριζα προσωπικα τον κυριο Γιωργο , πριν 20 χρονια, και ο ανθρωπος ειναι διαμαντι.Σπιτι του παντα ανοιχτο για ολους και παντα κατι εβγαζε οπως και παντα σου εδινε απλοχερα και φωτο.Ειναι παρα πολυ κριμα γιατι και ο ιδιος ειχε βοηθησει αστεγους και αναξιοπαθουντες καθως και δασκαλος της φωτο για πολλους μεταγεννεστερους.

----------


## Orpheas

Για όποιον θέλει να τον βοηθήσει στην πράξη και να μη μείνει μονο στα λόγια εφόσον πραγματικά μπορεί  (Ελεω κρίσης) εδω εχει τηλέφωνα επικοινωνίας του 

http://www.zoosos.gr/enas-astegos-me...#axzz3xdwoYC00

----------


## GIANNHSMANTZOYRIS

Αγγελικα και Σεμιραμις δεμένα στον Πειραιά και δίπλα τους η πρυμνη του Μεντιτεράνεαν. από το ιμπέι

AGGL.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αγγελικα και Σεμιραμις δεμένα στον Πειραιά και δίπλα τους η πρυμνη του Μεντιτεράνεαν. από το ιμπέι
> 
> AGGL.JPG


Ξαβέρη είναι;

----------


## Ellinis

Τρεις φωτογραφίες από τον Πειραιά πριν 100 περίπου χρόνια όταν το ατμόπλοια πρυμνοδετούσαν (συνήθως σε απόσταση από το ντόκο) και οι μπάριζες δουλεύαν γύρω τους μεταφέροντας τα εμπορεύματα από και προς τη ξηρά.
m197501112187.jpg m197501112184.jpg m197501113794.jpg
πηγή

Και μια συρραφή που τους έκανα για να έχουμε μια "πανοραμική" άποψη  :Single Eye: 
m1975011137941.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πολύ καθαρές φωτό γιά την εποχή.Αν μπορούσε κάποιος να αναγνωρίσει τα εικονιζόμενα πλοία.

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο με τα δυο φουγάρα πρέπει να είναι το υπερωκεάνειο ΘΕΜΙΣΤΟΚΛΗΣ (πρώην ΜΩΡΑΪΤΗ). Τα άλλα δεξιά του πρέπει να είναι φορτηγοποστάλια.

----------


## τοξοτης

Μία φωτογραφία και ένα απολαυστικό απόσπασμα δημοσιεύματος που βρήκα στην στοσελίδα http://www.paliaathina.com/gr/pages/274/peiraias.html

main_a-piraeus-1935-88.jpg


……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  ……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  …………………..
Ναυτιλία κύριοι...
Ας αφήσουμε τις βαρκούλες και ας περάσουμε στα μεγάλα πλοία. Στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά είμαστε στο κάτω-κάτω και το ημερολόγιο έχει σταματήσει στο 1910. Γράφει ο «Ριπ» στη «Νέα Ημέρα»: 
«Επτά Έλληνες -γράφε Ανατολίται- και τρεις Ευρωπαίοι ετρώγαμε προ αρκετών ημερών εις το εστιατόριον ελληνικού ατμοπλοίου, το οποίον είχε τούτο το παράδοξον, ότι αποτελεί αυτό και μόνον μία ατμοπλοϊκήν εταιρείαν, ήτις παρουσιάζει πάλιν αυτό το εξαιρετικόν, ότι δεν έχει εταίρους, αλλ'ανήκει αποκλειστικώς εις ένα κύριον, με τον οποίον επίσης συμβαίνει τούτο το παράδοξον, ότι αυτός ο ίδιος είνε διευθυντής της εταιρείας, ταμίας και πλοίαρχος του ατμοπλοίου.
»Δι'ο και κατείχε την τιμητικήν θέσιν εις το τραπέζι, με την μύτην χωμένην εις το πιάτο και το ναυτικό κασκέτο μέχρις αυτιών. Δεν εννοώ να κατηγορήσω τον άνθρωπον δι'αυτήν την λεπτομέρειαν. Απ'εναντίας, καθ'ην στιγμήν ερρόφα την σούπαν του, περιεργαζόμην με θαυμασμόν ένα γνήσιον αντιπρόσωπον του ελληνικού δαιμονίου. Διότι, μα την αλήθειαν, δεν είνε διόλου μικρόν πράγμα να διασχίζης δις της εβδομάδας το Αιγαίον πέλαγος, να ξυραφίζης όλα τα παράλια της Μικράς Ασίας και να συναγωνίζεσαι την εταιρείαν Λόυδ, φορτώνων τριακοσίους και πολλάκις τετρακοσίους επιβάτας εις ένα πλοιάριον, με το οποίον κάθε λογικός άνθρωπος μόλις και μετά βίας θα εταξίδευε μέχρι Βουλιαγμένης...
»Αυτό το θαύμα δεν είνε εντελώς ανεξήγητον. Οι επιβάται του είνε ως επί το πλείστον μάρτυρες της Εθνικής Ιδέας. Οι αγαθοί Έλληνες της Μικράς Ασίας προτιμούν να θαλασσοπνίγονται και να φθάνουν ημιθανείς εις τον Πειραιά, παρά να ταξιδέψουν με ξένα πλοία.
»Κατόπιν έρχονται τα θύματα της σχετικής ευθηνίας των ναύλων. Τρεις ή πέντε δραχμαί ολιγώτεραι είνε πάντοτε κάτι τι δια τους ανθρώπους, οι οποίοι ζουν με το σημειωματάριον εις το χέρι.
»Υπάρχει ακόμη και μια τρίτη κατηγορία. Τα θύματα των πομπωδών δρομολογίων. Το μέγα ταχύπλουν, ηλεκτροφώτιστον ατμόπλοιον "Κολοσσός" κτλ. κτλ.. Μετ'ολίγον βλέπετε εις τον λιμένα μίαν ατμάκατον αλλ'είνε πλέον αργά. Έχετε αγοράσει το εισιτήριόν σας. Επιβιβάζεσθε και ευρίσκεσθε μεταξύ αγέλης προβάτων, τα οποία λιπαίνουν αφθόνως το κατάστρωμα. Μόλις αρχίσετε να πλέετε, αποκαλύπτεται και το μέγα μυστικόν της ταχύτητος. Εξ έως επτά μίλια την ώραν. Και ταξιδεύομεν εις το Αιγαίο, ύψιστε Κύριε!
»Ιδού δια ποιον λόγον ετρώγαμε μόνον επτά εις το τραπέζι, ενώ είχαν δηλώσει δια το πρόγευμα εικοσιδύο επιβάται. Οι άλλοι δεκαπέντε, κυρίαι ως επί το πλείστον, είχαν κλειδωθεί ερμητικώς εις της καμπίνες των, από τας οποίας μας έφθαναν διαρκώς γόοι, αναστεναγμοί, ολολυγμοί και θρήνοι.
-Ωραίον ορεκτικόν, κύριε πλοίαρχε!
-Αυτά έχει η θάλασσα.
-Ποια θάλασσα; Έξω δεν υπάρχει τρικυμία. Ένας ελαφρότατος νοτιάς. Τρικυμία υπάρχει μόνον εδώ μέσα, όταν έχετε φυσικά ένα πλοίο μικρό, παλαιότατον και βραδύτατον.
Η παραμικροτέρα πνοή το κατρακυλά.
»Ο κ.πλοίαρχος εκάρφωσε με το πηρούνι του ολίγην κάπαρην και δεν μου απήντησε.
»Εβγήκα να κάμω τον περίπατόν μου εις το κατάστρωμα. Δια να διασκεδάσω μίαν ελαφράν ζάλην ήρχισα να μετρώ τα σωσίβια. Δώδεκα εν όλω. Υπήρχον ακόμη τρεις μικρές βάρκες. Εις ώραν ανάγκης θα μπορούσαν να χωρέσουν μόλις πενήντα επιβάτας. Και οι άλλοι; Με κατέλαβε πραγματικόν ρίγος εις την σκέψιν ενδεχομένου κινδύνου. Συνήντησα τον κ.πλοίαρχον, ο οποίος εκάπνιζε με την συνείδησιν ήσυχον το τσιγαράκι του εις την γέφυραν.
-Πόσα σωσίβια έχετε;
-Να, όσα βλέπετε.
-Αυτά τα δώδεκα;
-Αυτά τα δώδεκα.
-Κι'αυτές της τρεις βάρκες;
-Μάλιστα.
-Και αν αίφνης βουλιάξουμε;
-Κουνηθήτε από τον τόπο σας βρε αδερφέ! Αυτά κάθεσθε και σκέπτεσθε;
Γιατί όχι κ.πλοίαρχε; Θάλασσα είνε αυτή. Έχετε κάμει κανένα συμβόλαιο μαζύ της; Γελάτε; Τόσο παράξενα σας φαίνονται αυτά που σας λέω; Εις άλλας χώρας το κράτος θα σας είχε αρπάξει από τον γιακά και θα σας είχε πείσει εντός εικοσιτεσσάρων ωρών, ότι οι άνθρωποι δεν είνε μύιγες δια ν'αποφασίζετε περί αυτών με την ελαφροτέραν συνείδησιν του κόσμου.
»Ο κ.πλοίαρχος εξακολουθεί να γελά με την καρδιά του...»
……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………  …………

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού 34
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70652
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70653
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70655
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 70658
> ...


Σε μεγαλύτερη ανάλυση η τρίτη φωτογραφία μαρτυράει και το όνομα του σκάφους, προφανέστατα πρώην ναρκαλιευτικού. 
rena 1.jpg

Το RENA E. DACOUTROS είχε μετασκευαστεί σε εμπορικό υπό βρετανική σημαία και στις 20 Δεκεμβρίου 1950 προσάραξε στη Σάντα Μαρία της Πάρου εξαιτίας της κακοκαιρίας, όπως διαβάζουμε εδώ.
rena1.jpg

...στάλθηκε το ρυμουλκό ΑΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ
rena2.jpg

...και στις 26 Δεκεμβρίου είχε ρυμουλκηθεί με ασφάλεια στο Πειραιά. 
rena3.jpg

Δεν είναι απίθανο να φωτογραφήθηκε τότε στη θέση που τώρα δένει το ΕΛΛΑΣ ΛΙΜΠΕΡΤΥ.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία προς τον προλιμένα, με φορτηγά πλοία δεμένα με πρυμάτσες και στις δυο πλευρές του λιμανιού. Δεξιά φαίνονται τα ονόματα ΜΑΡΙΑ και ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ, αρκετά συνηθισμένα για να πει κανείς με σιγουριά ποιά ακριβώς πλοία είναι. Εντύπωση μου κάνει και το μικρό σκάφος που το τραβάει ένα ρυμουλκό. Κάποια υδροφόρα ίσως...

piraeus old.jpg
πηγή: culture.fr

----------


## renetoes

Ας θυμηθούμε παλιές καλές εποχές στην "εννιιά" και στα διακοσάρια. ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ και ΙΑΛΥΣΣΟΣ (συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα).

img265.jpg

----------


## renetoes

Δυο φωτογραφίες τραβηγμένες ένα μεσημέρι του 2002, με δυο πλοία που δεν υπάρχουν πλέον.

----------


## gimbozo

Δυο καταπληκτικές φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού του Πειραιά που μόλις ανέβηκαν στη σελίδα παλιες φωτογραφίες της Ελλάδας στο facebook (προέρχονται από αγγελία πώλησης στο ebay).
https://www.facebook.com/groups/oldgreece/
13603451_1196002477097239_1626320055963510220_o.jpg13603618_1196002460430574_4522813639823302124_o.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πραγματικά εξαιρετικές. Στην πρώτη φαίνεται ένα από τα φορτηγοποστάλια της American Export και δίπλα του θα ρίσκαρα να πω οτι είναι το ΚΥΡΗΝΕΙΑ της Ελμες. Στη δεύτερη ξεχωρίζω δίπλα-δίπλα το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ και το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ.

----------


## gimbozo

Τέσσερις ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τον παλιό Πειραιά

Σύμφωνα με την πηγή φωτογράφος είναι ο Walter Schrοder.

Οι φίλοι της ιστορικής ενότητας του φόρουμ σίγουρα θα αναγνωρίσουν τα πλοία.

peiraias1.jpgpeiraias2.jpgpeiraias3.jpgpeiraias4.jpg

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Στην τέταρτη φωτογραφία αναγνωρίζεται  ευκρινώς  το  Νεράϊδα . Αυτό  που  δεν αναγνωρίζεται είναι το σημείο της ακτής ( Ποσειδώνος ; ) με τις εργασίες  επιχωμάτωσης.


> Τέσσερις ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τον παλιό Πειραιά
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την πηγή φωτογράφος είναι ο Walter Schrοder.
> 
> Οι φίλοι της ιστορικής ενότητας του φόρουμ σίγουρα θα αναγνωρίσουν τα πλοία.
> 
> peiraias1.jpgpeiraias2.jpgpeiraias3.jpgpeiraias4.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τέσσερις ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τον παλιό Πειραιά
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την πηγή φωτογράφος είναι ο Walter Schrοder.
> 
> Οι φίλοι της ιστορικής ενότητας του φόρουμ σίγουρα θα αναγνωρίσουν τα πλοία.
> 
> peiraias1.jpgpeiraias3.jpg


To φορτηγοποστάλι είναι από τους 4 Άσους της American Export.

----------


## Ellinis

> Τέσσερις ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τον παλιό Πειραιά
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την πηγή φωτογράφος είναι ο Walter Schrοder.
> 
> Οι φίλοι της ιστορικής ενότητας του φόρουμ σίγουρα θα αναγνωρίσουν τα πλοία.
> 
> peiraias1.jpgpeiraias2.jpgpeiraias3.jpgpeiraias4.jpg


Kαι εγώ να συμπληρώσω οτι στην 3η φαίνεται και το ΚΑΛΑΜΑΡΑ

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στην τέταρτη φωτογραφία αναγνωρίζεται  ευκρινώς  το  Νεράϊδα . Αυτό  που  δεν αναγνωρίζεται είναι το σημείο της ακτής ( Ποσειδώνος ; ) με τις εργασίες  επιχωμάτωσης.


Tο σημείο όπου βρίσκεται πρυμοδετημένο το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ στην φωτό, είναι στην ακτή Μιαούλη, είτε μπροστά από τον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα, είτε στην (τότε) προβλήτα Βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου (σημερινά διακοσάρια).

----------


## gimbozo

Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά στο φόρουμ, αλλά το 1961 προβλήθηκε η ταινία "Tintin et le MystΓ¨re de La Toison d'or".

Πανω απ το μισό της ταινίας έχει γυριστεί στην Ελλάδα και τα πλάνα έιναι πραγματικά καταπληκτικά.

Ενα μέρος έχει γυριστεί και στον Πειραιά, και παραθέτω ορίσμένα στιγμιότυπα. Επειδή όμως με το ΙΤ δεν τα πάω και πολύ καλά, μπορείτε να βρείτε την ταινία ολόκληρη στο youtube και μάλιστα σε υψηλή ανάλυση
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKu0Y8J44vs

Ειδικά οι σκηνές με την καθημερινότητα, τις εικόνες και τους ήχους του λιμανιού ειναι συγκινητικές.

peir 1961-1.JPG

peir 1961-2.JPGpeir 1961-3.JPGpeir 1961-4.JPGpeir 1961-5.JPG

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Oμολογουμένως νοσταλγικές εικόνες.Εντύπωση μου κάνει στη Νο4 το τουρκικό φ/γ μπροστά στον Άγ.Σπυρίδωνα.

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Το τουρκικό φορτηγό δέν βρίσκεται τυχαία στον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα. Είναι ο πρωταγωνιστής στην καταπληκτική ταινία του Τεν Τεν που αξιζει να την δείτε!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το τουρκικό φορτηγό δέν βρίσκεται τυχαία στον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα. Είναι ο πρωταγωνιστής στην καταπληκτική ταινία του Τεν Τεν που αξιζει να την δείτε!


Eυχαριστώ πολύ,θα φροντίσω να τη δω!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Eυχαριστώ πολύ,θα φροντίσω να τη δω!


Aπορώ πως μου ξέφυγε! Καραβολατρικές σκηνές επίσης από Κων/πολη αλλά κ εικόνες μιάς άλλης Ελλάδας.Εκτός από Πειραιά,Αθήνα,Μετέωρα,Περαχώρα,Ηραίο.
Παλιά έδιναν κίνητρα σε ξένες παραγωγές με τις οποίες προβλήθηκε τουριστικά η χώρα  κ 'ετρωγε κοσμάκης ψωμί,τώρα;;;
To ελικόπτερο είναι Sikorsky UH-19,τα πρώτα που απέκτησε η Ελληνική Βασιλική Αεροπορία.
Συγγνώμη γιά το εκτός θέματος.

----------


## Ellinis

> Δεν ξέρω αν έχει αναφερθεί ξανά στο φόρουμ, αλλά το 1961 προβλήθηκε η ταινία "Tintin et le MystΓ¨re de La Toison d'or".
> 
> Πανω απ το μισό της ταινίας έχει γυριστεί στην Ελλάδα και τα πλάνα έιναι πραγματικά καταπληκτικά.
> 
> Ενα μέρος έχει γυριστεί και στον Πειραιά, και παραθέτω ορίσμένα στιγμιότυπα. Επειδή όμως με το ΙΤ δεν τα πάω και πολύ καλά, μπορείτε να βρείτε την ταινία ολόκληρη στο youtube και μάλιστα σε υψηλή ανάλυση
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKu0Y8J44vs
> 
> Ειδικά οι σκηνές με την καθημερινότητα, τις εικόνες και τους ήχους του λιμανιού ειναι συγκινητικές.
> 
> ...


Στα πολύ ωραια καρέ που ανεβασε ο gimbozo βλέπουμε πολλά και ωραία πλοία της εποχής.
Στην 1η πάνω το ΕNOTRIA
Στην 1η κάτω το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ, πίσω του το ΕΛΛΗ του Τυπάλδου και μπροστά του το ΑΙΓΕΥΣ
Στην 2η το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ στη γωνία, το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και το ΜΑΧΗ και στην τελευταία ξανά το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και στην φωτογραφια αυτη, στο μεσον η *ΕΡΙΕΤΤΑ* και πισω της μαλλον ο _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_

attachment.jpg

----------


## gimbozo

Οπως είπε κι ο Βίκτορας πιο πάνω, απορώ τόσον καιρό πώς μας ξέφυγε...
Το λιμάνι και η Ελλάδα του 1961, σχεδόν σαν σε όνειρο, και με τόσο ζωηρά χρώματα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στην 1η κάτω στο βάθος με τη μπλε τσιμινιέρα πρέπει να είναι ένα από τα ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ,ΕΡΜΗΣ.Αυτή η πλευρά της Ακτής Τζελέπη παλιότερα χρησιμοποιείτο σαν χώρος παροπλισμού.

----------


## gimbozo

Μιας και παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον, ας δούμε και αυτή την φωτογραφία (μάλλον πρέπει να είναι carte-postale) που πάω στοίχημα ότι έχει τραβηχτεί πάνω κάτω την ίδια περίοδο που γυρίστηκε η ταινία του Τεν Τεν, αν προσέξετε τα περισσότερα πλοία είναι ακριβώς τα ίδια και στην ίδια θέση όπως φαίνονται στην ταινία.
πηγή

peir 1960.jpg

----------


## aegina

Δεν ειναι ειναι αργοτερα προς τα τελη της δεκαετειας αποδειξη το ΑΥΡΑ διπλα στο Αιγινακι.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μιας και παρουσιάζει ενδιαφέρον, ας δούμε και αυτή την φωτογραφία (μάλλον πρέπει να είναι carte-postale) που πάω στοίχημα ότι έχει τραβηχτεί πάνω κάτω την ίδια περίοδο που γυρίστηκε η ταινία 
> πηγή
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176540


 Eπειδή προς του Τζελέπη είναι ένα από τα 3 του ΕΟΤ, μάλλον το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ,είναι τουλάχιστον 1965. Είχα ταξιδέψει τότε με το πλοίο νεότευκτο γιά Χίο αρχές Σεπτεμβρίου εκείνου του έτους.

----------


## ναυτης τπβ

Στο κάτω αριστερό μέρος της φωτογραφίας διακρίνεται μια Citroen DS με περιστρεφόμενα φανάρια (φαίνεται το δεξιό φανάρι πίσω από την Mercedes). Αν δεν πρόκειται για παιχνίδι του φακού, είμαστε τουλάχιστον στο 1967.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ανάμεσα 1967 και 1972.

Το 1967 κατασκευάστηκε η παντόφλα στην φωτό (ΑΙΓΙΝΑ) και το 1972 κατεδαφίστηκε η οικία Μιαούλη μπροστά από τον Άγιο Σπυρίδωνα (βλέπουμε σε πρώτο πλανο τα ...κεραμίδια της).

----------


## Ellinis

> Τέσσερις ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τον παλιό Πειραιά
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την πηγή φωτογράφος είναι ο Walter Schrοder.
> 
> Οι φίλοι της ιστορικής ενότητας του φόρουμ σίγουρα θα αναγνωρίσουν τα πλοία.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176413


Με ιντρίγκαρε το καραβάκι ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ Β. που μισοφαινεται στη φωτογραφία και το έψαξα για να βρω τα παρακάτω:
Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1956 ως δηζελοκινητο πετρελαιοφόρο από χάλυβα στο ναυπηγείο Ιορδάνη Σινιόσογλου στο Πέραμα για τους αφούς Βόμβα. Το ναυπηγείο το έχω συναντησει και προπολεμικά σε διαλύσεις πλοίων, γνωρίζει κανείς άραγε που περίπου βρισκόταν;

To AΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ Β. ολοκληρώθηκε με διαστάσεις 62 κοχ και 21.6 x 4.66 μ, αλλά αργοτερα ανακαταμετρηθηκε στα 31,3 Χ 4,66 μ.
Το 1988 μετονομαστηκε ΠΑΝΟΡΜΟΣ και το 1992 μετανηολογηθηκε στα Χανιά όπου το εντόπισε ο φίλος Νεκτάριος που μου υπέδειξε και μια σχετικά πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του: http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2308397

----------


## npapad

> Με ιντρίγκαρε το καραβάκι ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ Β. που μισοφαινεται στη φωτογραφία και το έψαξα για να βρω τα παρακάτω:
> Ναυπηγηθηκε το 1956 ως δηζελοκινητο πετρελαιοφόρο από χάλυβα στο ναυπηγείο Ιορδάνη Σινιόσογλου στο Πέραμα για τους αφούς Βόμβα. Το ναυπηγείο το έχω συναντησει και προπολεμικά σε διαλύσεις πλοίων, γνωρίζει κανείς άραγε που περίπου βρισκόταν;
> 
> To AΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ Β. ολοκληρώθηκε με διαστάσεις 62 κοχ και 21.6 x 4.66 μ, αλλά αργοτερα ανακαταμετρηθηκε στα 31,3 Χ 4,66 μ.
> Το 1988 μετονομαστηκε ΠΑΝΟΡΜΟΣ και το 1992 μετανηολογηθηκε στα Χανιά όπου το εντόπισε ο φίλος Νεκτάριος που μου υπέδειξε και μια σχετικά πρόσφατη φωτογραφία του: http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2308397


Και μια φωτογραφία του ΠΑΝΟΡΜΟΣ στη Σούδα στις 10-11-1998 τραβηγμένη από τον αδελφό μου Εμμανουήλ Παπαδάκη (emmpapad). Συγγνώμη για την ποιότητα, είναι σάρωση από τυπωμένη φωτογραφία.
Panormos (10-11-1998 Manolis).jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πέρα από την αλλαγή της πλώρης, πρέπει και να είχε επιμηκυνθεί. Ήταν μια από τις πρώτες σιδηρές ναυπηγήσεις στο Πέραμα!

----------


## τοξοτης

Άλλη μία φωτογραφία του ΠΑΝΟΡΜΟΣ.
Επίσης παραθέτω και τη φωτογραφία του ΑΝΝΑ ΜΑΡΙΑ Β που δημοσίευσε ο gimbozo για σύγκριση στο κατά πόσο διαφέρει η αρχική του πλώρη

Panormos_1.jpg
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/...hp?lid=2308397
Photographer:  Yvon Perchoc

Anna Maria B.jpg

----------


## gimbozo

Μια ακόμα ωραία και ατμοσφαιρική φωτογραφία του λιμανιού που σύμφωνα με την πηγή είναι του 1939.

Peir 1939.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

Η Άποψη του λιμανιού από καρτ-ποστάλ διακρίνονται τα Φαιστός ,Σαπφώ ,Σάμαινα ,Άπτερα ,Ναιάς 2 ,Κάμιρος και κάποια άλλα  
Piraus.jpg


www.skyscrapercity.com

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η Άποψη του λιμανιού από καρτ-ποστάλ διακρίνονται τα Φαιστός ,Σαπφώ ,Σάμαινα ,Άπτερα ,Ναιάς 2 ,Κάμιρος και κάποια άλλα  
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 177401
> 
> 
> www.skyscrapercity.com


ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ,ΜΑΡΙΑ,ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ,ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ...

----------


## BOBKING

> ΣΑΡΩΝΙΚΟΣ,ΜΑΡΙΑ,ΠΟΡΤΟΚΑΛΗΣ ΗΛΙΟΣ,ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ...


Σωστά το Σαρωνικώς το είχα δει αλλά μου πέρασε από το μυαλό ότι μπορεί να είναι και κάποιο άλλο

----------


## Ellinis

> Τέσσερις ακόμα φωτογραφίες από τον παλιό Πειραιά
> 
> Σύμφωνα με την πηγή φωτογράφος είναι ο Walter Schrοder.
> 
> Οι φίλοι της ιστορικής ενότητας του φόρουμ σίγουρα θα αναγνωρίσουν τα πλοία.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176413


Ταυτοποιήθηκε και το ΛΕΩΝ της φωτογραφίας. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1947 στη Ρόδο ως τρεχαντήρι με το όνομα ΜΑΝΤΟΥΛΑ. Οι διαστάσεις του ήταν μόλις 12,6 Χ 4,7 μέτρα. Το 1954 νηολογήθηκε στον Πειραιά ως επιβατηγό πετρελαιοκίνητο και πήρε το όνομα ΛΕΩΝ το 1955. Ήταν ενεργό τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 1962.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια άποψη του Πειραιά στη δεκαετία του '20. Αριστερά βλέπουμε την πλώρη του επιβατηγού ΜΑΙΡΗ Μ. Δεξιά είναι το υπερωκεάνειο ΒΥΡΩΝ και δίπλα του με τα τρία φουγάρα είναι ενα από τα αδελφάκια PATRIA ή PROVIDENCE της Fabre Line. Πιο κέντρο το πλοίο με δυο μαύρα φουγάρα πρέπει να είναι της Messageries Maritimes.

mary m et al piraeus.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πόζα τραβηγμένη πάνω από ένα πλοίο δεμένο δίπλα στο λιμεναρχείο, με το γιουγκοσλάβικο JEDINSTVO, το κομψότατο ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ της Ελμες και στο βάθος το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ.  

naoussa.jpg

To μπονκεράδικο ΝΑΟΥΣΣΑ που τροφοδοτεί το JEDINSTVO το βλέπουμε και στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία του 1971. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1953 και ανήκε στην Greek Tankershipping Co. Εδώ στο βάθος βλέπουμε το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ του Ευθυμιάδη, το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ, το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ, το ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ, το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ και ένα της Adriatica.

012uP2A4CCDj.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Tης Αdriatica είναι ΕNOTRIA ή ΜΕSSAPIA.

----------


## τοξοτης

Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1950.

PIRAEUS_50s-2.jpg

http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1953.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το λιμάνι του Πειραιά στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του 1950.
> 
> PIRAEUS_50s-2.jpg
> 
> http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1953.html


Την έχουμε στο θέμα του Ευγενίδη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> To μπονκεράδικο ΝΑΟΥΣΣΑ ... Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1953 και ανήκε στην Greek Tankershipping Co. 
> 
> 
> 
> 012uP2A4CCDj.jpg
> πηγή


 Ελληνική Δεξαμενοπλοϊα,όπως έγραφε στο μέγαρο που στεγάζεται η εταιρεία του Διαμαντή.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Την έχουμε στο θέμα του Ευγενίδη.


Στις <Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού του Πειραιά > την έχουμε ?? Αν ναι να σβηστεί. Τώρα αν υπάρχει και στο θέμα του Ευγενίδη νομίζω αγαπητέ Βίκτωρα ότι δε πειράζει να υπάρχει και στα δύο θέματα. Μεταξύ μας δε θα σου πω ότι δε κάθομαι να ψάξω αν κάποια φωτογραφία σε πόσα θέματα μπορεί να έχει αναρτηθεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στις <Ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού του Πειραιά > την έχουμε ?? Αν ναι να σβηστεί. Τώρα αν υπάρχει και στο θέμα του Ευγενίδη νομίζω αγαπητέ Βίκτωρα ότι δε πειράζει να υπάρχει και στα δύο θέματα. Μεταξύ μας δε θα σου πω ότι δε κάθομαι να ψάξω αν κάποια φωτογραφία σε πόσα θέματα μπορεί να έχει αναρτηθεί.


Αντωνη, ευχαριστουμε που το προσθεσες εδω.

----------


## τοξοτης

Συγχωρέστε με αν έχει ξανά ανεβεί , αλλά δε κάθησα να ψαξω 125 σελίδες.

PIRAEUS_1933-2.jpg
Άποψη του λιμανιού του Πειραιά στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 1930 (από την έκδοση La Grece Actuelles του 1933).
http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1930.html

Λιμήν Πειραιώς 26/03/1906 (σύμφωνα με τη φωτ/φια-Καρτ Ποστάλ )

Piraeus_8-.jpg
http://www.greekshippingmiracle.org/...tory/1900.html

----------


## τοξοτης

piraeus-photos_1.jpg
October 31, 2002 - I took this photo from the top floor of the Epirotiki building. From left to right: Epirotiki's pretty Jason, Royal Olympic's 1953-built Stella Solaris and Festival Cruises' The Azur. The only ship of the three surviving these days is The Azur. She is currently Mano Maritime's Royal Iris .

http://www.shipparade.com/cruise-shi...-10-photos.htm

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> piraeus-photos_1.jpg
>  Festival Cruises' The Azur. The only ship of the three surviving these days is The Azur. She is currently Mano Maritime's Royal Iris .


 K αυτό λίγα είναι τα ψωμιά του αφού μετονομάστηκε σε ROY STAR.

----------


## Maiandros

Στον σύνδεσμο, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=obn8L_bw7rw ,έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε από το 11:02 μέχρι το τέλος, νοσταλγικά πλάνα από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά την εποχή του '80, με κάποια από τα αγαπημένα μας πλοία να κάνουν την εμφάνισή τους όπως το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ, ΚΡΗΤΗ, ΑΓ.ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ, ΜΙΑΟΥΛΗΣ, ΑΙΑΣ κ.α ,διατηρώντας βέβαια την επιφύλαξη μήπως κάποιος άλλος φίλος το έχει ανεβάσει ήδη στο παρελθόν...

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του λιμανιού από την περίοδο του μεσοπολέμου με πλήθος πλοίων στου Τζελέπη

pireas 30s.jpg

pireas prewar.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Το Ξαβέρι κάπου τη δεκαετία του 80 με τα φορτηγά πλαγιοδετημένα, ένα μικρό σκάφος του ΛΣ και δυο κλασσικά ρυμουλκά. Αυτό δεξιά με το σινιάλο του Μάτσα πρέπει να είναι το ΚΥΚΛΩΝ. Λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία του Peter Stafford.

xaveri.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Ξαβέρι κάπου τη δεκαετία του 80 με τα φορτηγά πλαγιοδετημένα, ένα μικρό σκάφος του ΛΣ και δυο κλασσικά ρυμουλκά. Αυτό δεξιά με το σινιάλο του Μάτσα πρέπει να είναι το ΚΥΚΛΩΝ. Λεπτομέρεια από φωτογραφία του Peter Stafford.
> 
> xaveri.jpg


Από εκεί που είναι σήμερα το λιοντάρι,ονομάζεται Ακτή Αλκίμου κοινώς παλατάκι,ξυλεία.

----------


## τοξοτης

> K αυτό λίγα είναι τα ψωμιά του αφού μετονομάστηκε σε ROY STAR.


Για κοίτα αυτή την πληροφορία στην ιστοσελίδα 

http://www.cruisebruise.com/Cruise/L...y_Planned.html

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για κοίτα αυτή την πληροφορία στην ιστοσελίδα 
> Θ
> http://www.cruisebruise.com/Cruise/L...y_Planned.html


Nαι,στο μεταξύ είχε γίνει γνωστό ότι θα κάνει κρουαζιέρες στη Μαύρη Θάλασσα.
Φαίνεται ότι προς το παρόν γλυτώνει το διαλυτήριο.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πόζα από ψηλά στη γωνία του λιμανιού προς τον Άγιο Νικόλαο όπου βλέπουμε το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ των Τυπάλδων, το υπερωκεάνειο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και σε πρώτο πλάνο το μικρό μότορσιπ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ.
aegeon - olympia - coaster.jpg

Το μότορσιπ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ το έχω ξαναδεί εδώ, παρέα με το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ του Ευγενίδη. 
ioannis.jpg
Στα νηολόγια του Πειραιά έχει καταχωρηθεί (με α/α 1219) οτι ναυπηγήθηκε το 1945 στη Σαλαμίνα, κάτι που είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα λάθος μιας και εκείνη την εποχή δεν είναι γνωστό να γίνονταν ναυπηγήσεις σιδερένιο πλοίων. Εκτιμώ οτι πρόκειται για μετασκευή κάποιου ναυαγίου του πολέμου. Ίσως "βαφτίστηκε" νεότευκτο με προσκόμιση κάποιας δήλωσης για αποφυγή διεκδικήσεων από προηγούμενους ιδιοκτήτες. Πάντως διαλύθηκε το 1977 στη Σαλαμίνα.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Mια πόζα από ψηλά στη γωνία του λιμανιού προς τον ΚΌγιο Νικόλαο όπου βλέπουμε το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ των Τυπάλδων, το υπερωκεάνειο ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ και σε πρώτο πλάνο το μικρό μότορσιπ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ.
> aegeon - olympia - coaster.jpg
> 
> Το μότορσιπ ΙΩΑΝΝΗΣ το έχω ξαναδεί εδώ, παρέα με το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ του Ευγενίδη. 
> ioannis.jpg
> Στα νηολόγια του Πειραιά έχει καταχωρηθεί (με α/α 1219) οτι ναυπηγήθηκε το 1945 στη Σαλαμίνα, κάτι που είναι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα λάθος μιας και εκείνη την εποχή δεν είναι γνωστό να γίνονταν ναυπηγήσεις σιδερένιο πλοίων. Εκτιμώ οτι πρόκειται για μετασκευή κάποιου ναυαγίου του πολέμου. Ίσως "βαφτίστηκε" νεότευκτο με προσκόμιση κάποιας δήλωσης για αποφυγή διεκδικήσεων από προηγούμενους ιδιοκτήτες. Πάντως διαλύθηκε το 1977 στη Σαλαμίνα.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πίσω από το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ διακρίνονται οι τσιμινιέρες του ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ ή ITALIA της Home Lines, μάλλον το δεύτερο από το πλάτος της τσιμινιέρας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

EX.PEGASUS-           ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ.jpg 12-9-08

EΞΠΡΕΣ ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ κ ΙΕΡΑΠΕΤΡΑ Λ. Το τελευταίο σε καλύτερες μέρες.

----------


## a.molos

Achille Lauro.1.jpgΚαλημέρα & Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους ! Ενα γλυκό σούρουπο στον Πειραιά πριν απο πολλά χρόνια, με  ένα απο τα πιο όμορφα  αλλά και με τραγική ιστορία κρουαζιερόπλοιο.

----------


## BOBKING

> Achille Lauro.1.jpgΚαλημέρα & Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους ! Ενα γλυκό σούρουπο στον Πειραιά πριν απο πολλά χρόνια, με  ένα απο τα πιο όμορφα  αλλά και με τραγική ιστορία κρουαζιερόπλοιο.


Εξαιρετική  :Applouse:  Και από πίσω φαίνεται το Paloma και διακρίνω μάλλον το Orient Express

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Achille Lauro.1.jpgΚαλημέρα U Χρόνια Πολλά σε όλους ! Ενα γλυκό σούρουπο στον Πειραιά πριν απο πολλά χρόνια, με  ένα απο τα πιο όμορφα  αλλά και με τραγική ιστορία κρουαζιερόπλοιο.


Στο μεξικάνικο εκπαιδευτικό CUAUTHEMOC τότε,κάποιοι από το πλήρωμα πήγαν να μου πουλήσουν ενημερωτικά έντυπα που κανονικά τα έδιναν δωρεάν!
Καλό Πάσχα φιλε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πραγματικα απο τα ωραιοτερα κρουαζιεροπλοια με πολυ μεγαλη ιστορια,και ως πλοιο και για τις εταιρειες που το διαχειριστηκαν, και πρωτοποριακο για την εποχη του

----------


## Ellinis

Σειρά από παροπλισμένα πλοία στην Κυνοσούρα του '70 σε φωτογραφία του P.Stafford. Ξεχωρίζουν τα τρία πλοία των Τυπάλδων: ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ, ΗΛΕΚΤΡΑ και ΑΘΗΝΑΙ. 

atlantica electra et al kynosoura.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Η φωτογραφία είναι από το trains_worldexpresses.com όπου βλέπουμε τα ΜΕΓΑΛΟΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ, CARMANIA,INDEPENDENCE, ΛΙΝΔΟΣ και ένα τύπου "παντόφλα"(ποιο να είναι άραγε..)με αναφορά χρονολογίας το 1968

228-017.JPG

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η παντόφλα στην φωτό φίλε Maiandros είναι η _ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ_ (περισσότερα _εδώ_). Η χρονολογία λήψης είναι λογικά το 1969.

----------


## Ellinis

> Η παντόφλα στην φωτό φίλε Maiandros είναι η _ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ_ (περισσότερα _εδώ_). Η χρονολογία λήψης είναι λογικά το 1969.


Tο INDEPENDENCE είναι με τα χρώματα που είχε ναυλωμένο στο πρακτορείο Fugazi, όπως έχουμε γράψει εδώ, άρα η φωτογραφία είναι από το Μάη του '68 που ξεκίνησε κρουαζιέρες ως το Μάρτιο του 1969 που το πλοίο παροπλίστηκε. Κρίνοντας και από την παρουσία δεύτερου κρουαζιερόπλοιου θα έλεγα οτι είναι καλοκαίρι του 1968.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για να το λες φίλε Άρη, έτσι θα είναι.

Εγώ έγραψα ότι η φωτό είναι λογικά του 1969, διότι το ΑΓΙΑ ΚΥΡΙΑΚΗ ναυπηγήθηκε το 1968, και πρωτοδρομολογήθηκε στην γραμμή Ρίο - Αντίρριο όπου και παρέμεινε (πριν μεταδρομολογηθεί στον Πειραιά) τουλάχιστον μέχρι τον Μάιο του 1969.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tο INDEPENDENCE είναι με τα χρώματα που είχε ναυλωμένο στο πρακτορείο Fugazi, όπως έχουμε γράψει εδώ


Αυτά τα χρώματα θυμάμαι τα έλεγαν ψυχεδελικά.

----------


## Maiandros

Η φωτογραφία είναι μέσα από το www.mixanitouxronou.gr ,σε πρώτο πλάνο  ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ και ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ με αναφορά χρονολογίας το 1964

Pireas-1964_Agamemnon.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Αλλοτινες εποχες νοσταλγικοι χρονοι και  αγαπημενα σκαρια!!! 
 Πανεμορφη εικονα!!!_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η φωτογραφία είναι μέσα από το www.mixanitouxronou.gr ,σε πρώτο πλάνο  ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗΣ και ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ με αναφορά χρονολογίας το 1964
> 
> Pireas-1964_Agamemnon.jpg


Πίσω από το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ το SHALOM μετέπειτα DORIC της Ηοme Lines,ROYAL ODYSSEY της Royal Cruise κ REGENT SUN της Regency.
Tην έχει κ ο Εφοπλιστής αυτού του μήνα.

----------


## Ellinis

Και δίπλα στο ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ είναι η μπάριζα ΜΙΛΤΙΑΔΗΣ που έχουμε κουβεντιάσει εδώ και εδώ

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα πρόσφατο απόκτημα από τους πάγκους στο Θησείο, μια κυρία ποζάρει στου Τζελέπη με φόντο το ΠΙΝΔΟΣ,  το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ (στην αρχική του ακόμη μορφή) και πίσω του το ΜΕΝΤΙΤΕΡΑΝΕΑΝ.

σάρωση0001s.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μιας και είδαμε εδώ ένα κομμάτι της, να ανεβάσω εδώ το υπόλοιπο όπου βλέπουμε αριστερά λίγο από ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, μετά το ομόσταυλο ΛΗΤΩ, το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ (με το φουγάρο κουκουλομένο μέχρι κάτω) και το ΕΡΜΗΣ.

xaveri2.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μιας και είδαμε εδώ ένα κομμάτι της, να ανεβάσω εδώ το υπόλοιπο όπου βλέπουμε αριστερά λίγο από ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, μετά το ομόσταυλο ΛΗΤΩ, το ΣΟΦΟΚΛΗΣ ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ (με το φουγάρο κουκουλομένο μέχρι κάτω) και το ΕΡΜΗΣ.
> 
> xaveri2.jpg


το ομόσταυλο ΔΗΛΟΣ ήθελες να γράψεις :Fat: .

----------


## Ellinis

> το ομόσταυλο ΔΗΛΟΣ ήθελες να γράψεις.


Έχεις δίκιο, είναι το ΔΗΛΟΣ και έγραψα ΑΔΩΝΙΣ που δεν πέρασε ποτέ από τον Νομικό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πίνακας Λ. Πειραιά.jpg

Δεν είναι φωτό αλλά έκρινα καλύτερο να το ανεβάσω εδώ.
Αυτός ο τεράστιος πίνακας που απεικονίζει αρκετά πειστικά το ΛΙΣΣΟΣ κ το ΡΟΔΑΝΘΗ μέσα στο λιμάνι,ευρίσκεται στην βιτρίνα καταστήματος,γωνία Γλάδστωνος κ Ηρ.Πολυτεχνείου στην Τερψιθέα του Πειραιά.

ΥΓ Δεξιά διακρίνεται το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ.

----------


## threshtox

Κι εγώ τον χαζεύω τακτικά. Ωραίος πίνακας ο μπαγάσας...  :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

To ΛΗΤΩ παρέα με ένα από τα τρια αδελφά του Νομικού, φωτογραφημένο το 1970 από τον K.Helbing

leto et al 1970 by konrad helbing.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Αναμνησεις και νοσταλγια...Πανεμορφη  εικονα!!!_

----------


## Ellinis

Πειραιάς 1977 με το ΜΙΝΩΣ στο πλάι, το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ στο βάθος και πίσω του το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ πιθανώς πριν ξεκινήσει για το παρθενικό του ταξίδι

1977_Greece_008-X3.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτικό εύρημα! 
Έχει και άλλες από την ίδια πηγή;

----------


## renetoes

> Πειραιάς 1977 με το ΜΙΝΩΣ στο πλάι, το ΑΤΑΛΑΝΤΗ στο βάθος και πίσω του το ΑΡΓΟΣΤΟΛΙ πιθανώς πριν ξεκινήσει για το παρθενικό του ταξίδι
> 
> 1977_Greece_008-X3.jpg


Για να μην έχει κατεβάσει το ΜΙΝΩΣ τη σκάλα που προοριζόταν για την Γ' θέση, θα πρέπει στην πλώρη του να ήταν πλαγιοδετημένο το ΚΥΔΩΝ. Αργότερα, το ΚΥΔΩΝ άρχισε να δένει στα "διακοσάρια" (στην 199 για την ακρίβεια!).

----------


## Ellinis

> Καταπληκτικό εύρημα! 
> Έχει και άλλες από την ίδια πηγή;


Είναι μια από τις φωτογραφίες του Konrad Helbing που υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες στη http://deutschefotothek.de. Ανεβάζω αλλη μια στο θέμα του Ηρακλείου

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Και βέβαια είναι στον Πειραιά _(η τρίτη φωτό)_. Το πλοίο είναι δεμένο μπροστά ακριβώς από το κεντρικό λιμεναρχείο (ή τουλάχιστον πρώην κεντρικό λιμεναρχείο, δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακόμα εκεί), και το τελωνείο όπως το λέγαμε πιτσιρικάδες, από όπου φεύγαν τα υπερωκεάνεια για την Αμέρικα. Ξεγελάει λίγο η γωνία λήψης, λίγο (ελάχιστο) περισσότερο θέμα να υπήρχε από δεξιά θα φαινόταν και η εκκλησία του Αγίου Νικολάου.





> To κεντρικό λιμεναρχείο παραμένει σε αυτή τη θέση. Επειδή τώρα δεν μπαινοβγαίνει κόσμος από εκεί,στη θέση του τελωνείου είναι κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία.


Το τι "κόσμος και κοσμάκης" όμως είχε περάσει από αυτό το κτίριο του τελωνείου φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ..... ούτε να το συζητάμε. Και διά ευνόητους λόγους (για τους οποίους είχα προσωπική άποψη και ...εμπειρίες) για να υπηρετούσε σε αυτό κάποιος ως τελωνοφύλακας θα έπρεπε να έχει "μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη" (κυριολεκτικά όμως στην Κορώνη !!!).

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το τι "κόσμος και κοσμάκης" όμως είχε περάσει από αυτό το κτίριο του τελωνείου φίλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡ..... ούτε να το συζητάμε. Και διά ευνόητους λόγους (για τους οποίους είχα προσωπική άποψη και ...εμπειρίες) για να υπηρετούσε σε αυτό κάποιος ως τελωνοφύλακας θα έπρεπε να έχει "μπάρμπα στην Κορώνη" (κυριολεκτικά όμως στην Κορώνη !!!).


Όπως κ στον ΟΛΠ η πλειοψηφία ήταν/είναι από την απέναντι χερσόνησο :Smile New: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μιας και στα αμέσως προηγούμενα ποστ σχολιάσαμε την περιοχή του λιμανιού με την εκκλησία του Αγίου Νικολάου, το κεντρικό λιμεναρχείο Πειραιά και το παλιό τελωνείο, να δούμε μία σημερινή της εικόνα που μας συνδέει αυτόματα με το ένδοξο παρελθόν της. Με εξαίρεση τα πολυόροφα κτίρια στο φόντο, τίποτα δεν έχει αλλάξει εδώ και πολλές δεκαετίες στην παραλία - προβλήτα όπου έχουν δέσει αναρίθμητα παλιά πλοία, κρουαζιερόπλοια και υπερωκεάνεια.

IMG_0016.jpg
_Πατρίδα - 14/10/2017_

----------


## Ellinis

Μια πόζα από το λιμεναρχείο με τρία A/T (το Samuel B. Roberts (_DD_-_823_) και δυο γερμανικά εκτιμώ) με φόντο το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ και στο βάθος μια κορβέτα Flower πιθανώς σε χρέη ευκαιρίας.

12294381.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια πόζα από το λιμεναρχείο με τρία A/T (το Samuel B. Roberts (_DD_-_823_) και δυο γερμανικά εκτιμώ) με φόντο το ΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ και στο βάθος μια κορβέτα Flower πιθανώς σε χρέη ευκαιρίας.
> 
> 12294381.jpg
> πηγή


To Samuel B.Roberts,κλάσης Gearing,άρχισε να μετατρέπεται σε FRAM I το 1961.Το ΒΑΣ.ΦΡΕΙΔΕΡΙΚΗ έφερε τα σινιάλα της Ηοme Lines μεταξύ 1948-1965.Η κορβέτα είναι το  *ΒΠ ΤΟΜΠΑΖΗΣ με πιό κλειστό κύριο κατάστρωμα,έκανε την "ευκαιρία" κ παροπλίστηκε το 1961.Τα 2 πράγματι γερμανικά με τα γνωστά wappen (θυρεούς) στην πλώρη είναι φρεγάτες κλάσης *Black Swan, Hipper κ Graf Spee σε ρόλο εκπαιδευτικού.Παραδόθηκαν στο νεοσύστατο δυτικογερμανικό ΠΝ το 1959. Επομένως η φωτό ελήφθη μεταξύ 1959-1961.

*Οι Αγγλοαμερικάνοι παραχώρησαν τότε στη Δυτ.Γερμανία πολεμικά πλοία λογω ψυχρού πολέμου.Αυτά "γερμανοποιήθηκαν" στην εμφάνιση  ( wappen,καπέλα στα φουγάρα,"γερμανικές" γέφυρες κ  παραδοσιακά ονόματα του παλιού γερμανικού ναυτικού ) .
** Η άλλη εναπομείνασα Flower το ΒΠ ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗΣ ήταν της αρχικής έκδοσης με πρόστεγο.

----------


## Ellinis

Πολύ ωραία η διαλεύκανση του χρόνου λήψης φίλε ΒΧ. Να προσθέσω άλλη μια πόζα από την ίδια περίοδο με το ΣΤΕΛΑ ΜΑΡΙΣ δίπλα σε ένα από τα Αυστραλέζικα "STRATH". Νομίζω οτι είναι ένα από τα STRATHNAVER, STRATHAIRD μιας και είχαν μικροδιαφορές από τα άλλα δυο που μετά πήρε ο Λάτσης.

strath and maris.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βρεττανικα Ναρκαλιευτικα στον Πειραια το 1946.

Ναρκαλιευτικα 1946.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πόζα τραβηγμένη τη δεκαετία του '30 από το κατάστρωμα ενός ακτοπλοϊκού πρυμνοδετημένου στου Τζελέπη. Δεξιά είναι το ΦΡΙΝΤΩΝ της Ατμοπλοΐας Ιγγλέση.

piraeus pre.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Σε συνέχεια αυτής της φωτογραφίας, να δούμε άλλη μια από τις ίδιες ημέρες με το "αρχαϊκό" ρυμουλκό του Μάτσα να γυρνάει την πρύμνη του JERUSALEM, ενώ ένα από τα δίδυμα ZION ή ISRAEL της Zim να αναχωρεί.

1962 israel or zion.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> Σε συνέχεια αυτής της φωτογραφίας, να δούμε άλλη μια από τις ίδιες ημέρες με το "αρχαϊκό" ρυμουλκό του Μάτσα να γυρνάει την πρύμνη του JERUSALEM, ενώ ένα από τα δίδυμα ZION ή ISRAEL της Zim να αναχωρεί.
> 
> 1962 israel or zion.jpg


Πανέμορφα ρυμουλκά,μιας αξέχαστης εποχής.

----------


## Ellinis

Ένωσα δυο καρτ ποστάλ του Πειραιά και παρότι δεν μπορώ να τις ταιριάξω πλήρως, προέκυψε μια πανοραμική άποψη του λιμανιού όπως ήταν πριν ένα περίπου αιώνα. Πιστεύω οτι επιχρωματισμένες φωτογραφίες πρέπει να είχαν τραβηχτεί είτε από το Ρολόι είτε από το καμπαναριό του Αγίου Σπυρίδωνα.
Από τα πλοία που φαίνονται ξεχωριζω το δεύτερο από αριστερά που είναι το ΜΥΚΑΛΗ "του Τζών" και ένα του Γουδή που είναι το άλλο μαύρο με τη μαύρη τσιμινιέρα και τα τέσσερα παράθυρα στο κομοδέσιο.

PIR 2.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Δύο ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες παρατίθενται αυτές τις ημέρες στο ebay _από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά_, θεωρώ κάπου στο _1966 - 1967_. Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε έναν "άλλο" κόκκινο φάρο από αυτόν που ...απωλέσαμε πριν λίγα χρόνια. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ψηλότερος και με μικρότερη διάμετρο, ενώ παρατηρούμε και την περιμετρική σκάλα που υπήρχε.

Στην δεύτερη, εκτός από τα επιβατηγά (διακρίνω το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ και αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα ΜΑΧΗ και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ (ΣΠΥΡΟΣ)), βλέπουμε και τρεις παντόφλες.

Αριστερά είναι το _ΑΦΑΙΑ_, ενώ δεξιά της βλέπουμε δύο αρκετά μικρότερες παντόφλες, να πω 30μετρες (???) αν υπολογίσουμε ότι το αρχικό μήκος του _ΑΦΑΙΑ_ ήταν 46 μέτρα. Η μία είναι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ και η άλλη κατά πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ της Θάσου_ στην μοναδική του μέχρι σήμερα φωτογραφία στον Πειραιά !!!!! Όπως είχαμε δει παλαιότερα _σε αυτό το δημοσίευμα_ (ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ - _1η Οκτωβρίου 1966_), το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ πριν πουληθεί στην Θάσο (το 1967 ???) είχε προλάβει να δουλέψει και στον Σαρωνικό.




> Σε αφιέρωμα στις γραμμές της Θάσου που  είχε κάνει παλαιότερα το περιοδικό "Εφοπλιστής", είχε αναφερθεί ότι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ πριν αγοραστεί από εταιρεία της Θάσου (Ιωάννης Σαλβαράς), είχε δουλέψει στη γραμμή _Πειραιά - Αίγινας_.  Δεν γνωρίζω κατά πόσο αυτό είναι σωστό, μιας και μέχρι σήμερα δεν έχω  βρει καμμία απολύτως (άλλη) σχετική αναφορά. Πιθανόν μετά την κατασκευή  του (1966) να δούλεψε πράγματι στη γραμμή, αλλά αυτή η δρομολόγηση θα  ήταν οπωσδήποτε για πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα.





> Στο συγκεκριμμένο δημοσίευμα λοιπόν της ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗΣ της _1ης Οκτωβρίου 1966_, βρίσκουμε να αναφέρεται το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ δρομολογημένο στη γραμμή Πειραιάς - Αίγινα με δύο κυκλικά δρομολόγια ημερησίως.

----------


## andria salamis

> Δύο ενδιαφέρουσες φωτογραφίες παρατίθενται αυτές τις ημέρες στο ebay _από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά_, θεωρώ κάπου στο _1966 - 1967_. Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε έναν "άλλο" κόκκινο φάρο από αυτόν που ...απωλέσαμε πριν λίγα χρόνια. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ήταν ψηλότερος και με μικρότερη διάμετρο, ενώ παρατηρούμε και την περιμετρική σκάλα που υπήρχε.
> 
> Στην δεύτερη, εκτός από τα επιβατηγά (διακρίνω το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ και αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα ΜΑΧΗ και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ (ΣΠΥΡΟΣ)), βλέπουμε και τρεις παντόφλες.
> 
> Αριστερά είναι το _ΑΦΑΙΑ_, ενώ δεξιά της βλέπουμε δύο αρκετά μικρότερες παντόφλες, να πω 30μετρες (???) αν υπολογίσουμε ότι το αρχικό μήκος του _ΑΦΑΙΑ_ ήταν 46 μέτρα. Η μία είναι το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ_ και η άλλη κατά πολύ μεγάλη πιθανότητα το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ της Θάσου_ στην μοναδική του μέχρι σήμερα φωτογραφία στον Πειραιά !!!!! Όπως είχαμε δει παλαιότερα _σε αυτό το δημοσίευμα_ (ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ - _1η Οκτωβρίου 1966_), το _ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ_ πριν πουληθεί στην Θάσο (το 1967 ???) είχε προλάβει να δουλέψει και στον Σαρωνικό.


Αυτη την εποχη δεν την  προλαβα, σπανιες φωτο,θα ελεγα,και νοσταλγικές.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες!!!
 Στην δευτερη φωτο μπροστα απο το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ   ειναι το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ  και    διπλα απο τις παντοφλες αυτα που βλεπουμε  ειναι το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ και  το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Στην δεύτερη, εκτός από τα επιβατηγά (διακρίνω το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ και αν δεν κάνω λάθος τα ΜΑΧΗ και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ (ΣΠΥΡΟΣ)), βλέπουμε και τρεις παντόφλες.





> _Στην δευτερη φωτο μπροστα απο το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ   ειναι το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ  και    διπλα απο τις παντοφλες αυτα που βλεπουμε  ειναι το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ και  το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ_


Δηλαδή φίλε μου T.S.S. APOLLON, στα δύο (ΜΑΧΗ και ΑΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤΑΡΙΟΣ) τα πέτυχα...... και τα δύο (ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ και ΑΙΓΙΝΑ). Είμαι ο μπαγάσας να μην κάνω αναγνώριση, πάντα μέσα πέφτω !!!

Ευχαριστούμε για την σωστή αναγνώριση !!!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> _ Εξαιρετικες φωτογραφιες!!!
>  Στην δευτερη φωτο μπροστα απο το ΜΑΡΙΛΕΝΑ   ειναι το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ  και    διπλα απο τις παντοφλες αυτα που βλεπουμε  ειναι το ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ και  το ΑΙΓΙΝΑ_


Φίλε Γιώργο δεν είναι το Σαρωνίς αλλά το Μαριώ. Δες τα όκια της άγκυρας  που είναι ψηλά. Το Σαρωνίς τα είχε χαμηλά.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σωστα Αλεξανδρε  εχεις δικιο τα οκια ειναι   ψηλοτερα   ειναι το ΜΑΡΙΩ _

----------


## Ellinis

Μια χορταστική φωτογραφία του Πειραιά με το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και το ΘΑΛΗΣ Ο ΜΙΛΗΣΙΟΣ σε πρώτο πλάνο μαζί με ένα πολεμικό. 
πειρεας.jpg

Κοιτάζοντας πιο μακρυά στου Τζελέπη ξεχωρίζουν αρκετά πλοία
πειρεας2.jpg
1  νομίζω το ΕΛΣΗ του Τόγια
2 το ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ
3 το ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ με μπεζ φορεσιά, κάτι που βοηθάει τη χρονολόγηση μιας και το 1958 πουλήθηκε.
4 & 5 τα ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ και ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ προφανώς σε χειμερινή ακινησία

και πηγαίνοντας πιο δεξιά
πειρεας13.jpg
6 το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ που ταξίδεψε μετά το 1956. Άρα η φωτογραφία είναι του 1957-58. 
7 μια κλασσική πρύμνη θαλαμηγού, ίσως του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ
8 το τουρκικό ADANA
9 ίσως το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ
10 μια πλώρη που φέρνει στο ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ
11 το ΑΔΡΙΑΤΙΚΗ
12 το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ
το μεγάλο ποστάλι είναι ένας από τους τέσσερις "Άσσους" της American Export
ενώ το 13 μοιάζει με κάποια μικρά γιουγκοσλάβικα και ένα μοτορσιπάκι έχει "πέσει" δίπλα του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στη Νο1 το πολεμικό είναι αμερικάνικο ρυμουλκό-ναυαγοσωστικό.

----------


## esperos

> Στη Νο1 το πολεμικό είναι αμερικάνικο ρυμουλκό-ναυαγοσωστικό.


Ισως να πρόκειται για το ΛΕΩΝ  του  Ε.Τ.Μ.Λ.Ε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ισως να πρόκειται για το ΛΕΩΝ  του  Ε.Τ.Μ.Λ.Ε.


Εκεί πήγε κ μένα το μυαλό μου.

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφίες που τσίμπησα από σελίδα του facebook η οποία ανεβάζει δημόσια παλιές φωτογραφίες απ'όλη την Ελλάδα. Πολλά και όμορφα πλοία της εποχής,η λήψη της πρώτης όπου αναφέρει "εκδότης Victoria", πρέπει να έγινε πάνω σε ένα από τα θρυλικά τετράδυμα με ένα από τα αδερφά του ακριβώς απέναντί του,δεμένα στην ακτή Τζελέπη. Στην δεύτερη αναφέρει ως φωτογράφος τον Ν.Στουρνάρα με πηγή το ebay.

28056574_1590641864347277_4893872013599990363_n.jpg 29314834_1617839094960887_2609346443688804352_n.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Φωτογραφίες που τσίμπησα από σελίδα του facebook η οποία ανεβάζει δημόσια παλιές φωτογραφίες απ'όλη την Ελλάδα. Πολλά και όμορφα πλοία της εποχής,η λήψη της πρώτης όπου αναφέρει "εκδότης Victoria", πρέπει να έγινε πάνω σε ένα από τα θρυλικά τετράδυμα με ένα από τα αδερφά του ακριβώς απέναντί του,δεμένα στην ακτή Τζελέπη. Στην δεύτερη αναφέρει ως φωτογράφος τον Ν.Στουρνάρα με πηγή το ebay.
> 
> 28056574_1590641864347277_4893872013599990363_n.jpg 29314834_1617839094960887_2609346443688804352_n.jpg


Στην πρώτη βλέπουμε και το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ δίπλα σε κάποιο των Ποταμιάνων. Τη δεύτερη την είχα περιγράψει στο ποστ #1308.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_...και διπλα απο το  ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ ειναι το ΠΑΝΤΕΛΗΣ, το φουγαρο με το σινιαλο του Ποταμιανου θυμιζει το ΕΡΜΗΣ_

----------


## Ellinis

Μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά με θέα ένα εντυπωσιακό ιστιοφόρο με πέντε ιστούς και δεξιά ένα μεγάλο φορτηγό πλοίο.

pireas late 20s.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία σε δημόσια προβολή από σελίδα στο facebook,όπου αναφέρει ως έτος το 1966 και φωτογράφο τον Paul Oliver

22519554_1461549420589856_594497007171718916_n.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φωτογραφία σε δημόσια προβολή από σελίδα στο facebook,όπου αναφέρει ως έτος το 1966 και φωτογράφο τον Paul Oliver
> 
> 22519554_1461549420589856_594497007171718916_n.jpg


Απ΄ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι η φωτογραφία τραβήχθηκε από το Μυρτιδιώτισσα στου Ξαβέρη. Διακρίνω επίσης τον Φίλιππο αριστερά και το Έλλη στο βάθος. Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία τη εποχής.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Απ΄ότι αντιλαμβάνομαι η φωτογραφία τραβήχθηκε από το Μυρτιδιώτισσα στου Ξαβέρη. Διακρίνω επίσης τον Φίλιππο αριστερά και το Έλλη στο βάθος. Πανέμορφη φωτογραφία τη εποχής.


Φίλε TSS QAM, στου Τζελέπη θέλεις να πεις.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε TSS QAM, στου Τζελέπη θέλεις να πεις.


 Ναι φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη, στου Τζελέπη ήθελα να πω. Ου γαρ έρχεται μόνο του ...

----------


## Ellinis

Mια πανέμορφη πόζα από το μακρινό 1966 και με τα τρία αδελφάκια των ιταλικών επανορθώσεων παραταγμένα στο Ξαβέρι. Πιο πέρα βλέπουμε το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ και άκρη αριστερά το τουρκικό ΑΝKARA.

aphrodite eros adonis 1966 wekop.jpg
πηγή wecop @ digit.wdr.de

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία του Πειραιά από σελίδα του facebook (δεν γνωρίζω μήπως έχει αναρτηθεί και παλαιότερα στο forum) με φωτογράφο τον Walter Schroder χρονικής περιόδου,όπως αναφέρεται,κάπου στις δεκαετίες 50-70

39454077_2158104954462094_7800485951926435840_n.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έχει αναρτηθεί φίλε Maiandros στο παρόν θέμα, _εδώ_, σχολιάστηκε στα τρία επόμενα ποστ και μερικές ημέρες αργότερα σε τέσσερα ακόμα ποστ, _εδώ_.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία της Ακτής Τζελέπη κάπου στη δεκαετία του '20. Η πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη δεν έχει δημιουργηθεί ακόμη αφού στη θέση της είναι ένας λαβύρινθος από παράγκες κλπ. Βλέπουμε τουλάχιστον 8 ακτοπλοϊκά της εποχής, από τα οποια ξεχωρίζω το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ της Κυμαϊκής Ατμοπλοΐας  από το σινιάλο του στο φουγάρο, το Κ.Α. μέσα σε ένα εξάγωνο. 
Κάτω κάτω στη φωτογραφία βλέπουμε την «προβλήτα ευκαιριών» που ήταν το κύτος της πρώην ημιολίας ΣΥΡΟΣ.

pireas 1920s.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη κάπου γύρω από το Ρολόι στη δεκαετία του '20. Ανάμεσα στα ατμόπλοια που είναι πρυμνοδετημένα στου Τζελέπη ξεχωρίζει το γκρι σκαρί που είναι ΑΤΡΟΜΗΤΟΣ με τα δυο φουγάρα.

piraeus.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

ένα πρόσφατο εύρημα από τους πάγκους στο Θησείο με ένα κύριο να ποζάρει χαμογελαστός φυσικά αφού είχε τη χαρά να δει από κοντά τα πλοία που βρίσκονταν δεμένα στου Τζελέπη. Το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ (ίσως για ξεχειμώνιασμα στον Πειραιά), ένα που θα μπορούσε να είναι το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ, το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ, το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ, το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και τα δυο κρουαζιερόπλοια του Νομικού. Από την συνύπαρξη των πλοίων προκύπτει οτι η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε κάπου μεταξύ 1952-58.

kostakis togias - karystos - kanaris - despina.jpg

----------


## Gallos952

> ένα πρόσφατο εύρημα από τους πάγκους στο Θησείο με ένα κύριο να ποζάρει χαμογελαστός φυσικά αφού είχε τη χαρά να δει από κοντά τα πλοία που βρίσκονταν δεμένα στου Τζελέπη. Το ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟΣ (ίσως για ξεχειμώνιασμα στον Πειραιά), ένα που θα μπορούσε να είναι το ΜΟΣΧΑΝΘΗ, το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ, το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΗΣ ΤΟΓΙΑΣ, το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ και τα δυο κρουαζιερόπλοια του Νομικού. Από την συνύπαρξη των πλοίων προκύπτει οτι η φωτογραφία τραβήχτηκε κάπου μεταξύ 1952-58.
> 
> kostakis togias - karystos - kanaris - despina.jpg


And, surely, Miaoulis and Karaiskakis behind Kanaris during the golden Nomikos era of the three Italian ships…

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

NIEUW AMSTERDAM etc.jpg fb "Άλον σέβου-καραβολάτρες"
Μιά πολύ νοσταλγική εικόνα του μεγάλου λιμανιού.Από κάτω προς τα πάνω διακρίνουμε τα ΡΟΔΟΣ,ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ,ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ,το περίφημο Υ/Κ ΝΙΕUW AMSTERDAM της Ηοlland America που είναι όλα τα λεφτά κ το ΜΙΝΩΣ.
Προς του Τζελέπη το ΑΙΓΕΥΣ ( ; )  κ ένα από τα 3 του ΕΟΤ. Εκεί που πέφτει η "ευκαιρία" δεν είναι Αlgerine αλλά κάποιο άλλο πολεμικό που μπορεί  να έδεσε περιστασιακά.

----------


## Ellinis

> Προς του Τζελέπη το ΑΙΓΕΥΣ ( ; )  κ ένα από τα 3 του ΕΟΤ. Εκεί που πέφτει η "ευκαιρία" δεν είναι Αlgerine αλλά κάποιο άλλο πολεμικό που μπορεί  να έδεσε περιστασιακά.


φίλε δες τη λεπτομέρεια που είχα ανεβάσει _εδώ_ γιατί δεν μου φαίνεται για πολεμικό αλλά για μότορσιπ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> φίλε δες τη λεπτομέρεια που είχα ανεβάσει _εδώ_ γιατί δεν μου φαίνεται για πολεμικό αλλά για μότορσιπ.


Γιά μπωνκεράδικο μοιάζει κ πρέπει να είχε πέσει εκεί προσωρινά αφού ο χώρος είναι γιά τις ευκαιρίες οι οποίες η μόνη φορά που άλλαξαν θέση ήταν στους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες απ΄όσο θυμάμαι.Πήγαν μάλιστα μπροστά στο μέγαρο Καραγεώργη. 
Δυστυχώς δεν έτυχε να δώ από κοντά αυτό το ολλανδικό Υ/Κ την grand dame  όπως το έλεγαν.Τότε ήταν που μετακομίσαμε στη Χίο, Σεπτέμβριο 1965 με το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ κ το λέω γιατί έχει να κάνει με την φωτό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Piraeus 200.jpgPiraeus.jpg
Σελίδα fb  Efthymiadis Lines

No1 Στο βάθος ΣΑΠΦΩ,ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ,ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ.
Νο2 ΔΗΛΟΣ ή ΜΕΛΙΝΑ,ΙΣΘΜΙΑ ή ΚΥΝΘΙΑ,JUPITER.
Aναμνήσεις !!!

----------


## Ellinis

To MEDITERRANEAN των Τυπάλδων και ο ΕΡΜΗΣ των Ποταμιάνων σε φωτογραφία του Robert Descharnes, από το βιβλίο "THE GREECE I LOVE" του 1961

mediterranean - Hermes - by Robert Descharnes, από το βιβλίο THE GREECE I LOVE 1961.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> To MEDITERRANEAN των Τυπάλδων και ο ΕΡΜΗΣ των Ποταμιάνων σε φωτογραφία του Robert Descharnes, από το βιβλίο "THE GREECE I LOVE" του 1961
> 
> mediterranean - Hermes - by Robert Descharnes, από το βιβλίο THE GREECE I LOVE 1961.jpg


Να προσθέσω με την σειρά μου το Ολυμπία αριστερά σημαιοστολισμένο πριν από αναχώρηση και το Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος (?) ορατό στο βάθος δεξιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και το Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος (?) ορατό στο βάθος δεξιά.


Εγώ θα έλεγα το ΕΛΣΗ.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Εγώ θα έλεγα το ΕΛΣΗ.


 Ναι Βίκτωρα Χιώτη πιθανόν. Είναι τόσο δυσδιάκριτη η μορφή του που σε γενικές γραμμές ναι θυμίζει το Έλση.

----------


## Henry Casciaro

> Να προσθέσω με την σειρά μου το Ολυμπία αριστερά σημαιοστολισμένο πριν από αναχώρηση και το Σοφοκλής Βενιζέλος (?) ορατό στο βάθος δεξιά.


I thought exactly the same QAM but someone pointed out that Sofoklis Venizelos was later. The photo was taken in 1961 and the vessel was bought by Typaldos in 1963/64 ?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> I thought exactly the same QAM but someone pointed out that Sofoklis Venizelos was later. The photo was taken in 1961 and the vessel was bought by Typaldos in 1963/64 ?


Yes Henry I think Victor Chiotis is right. Must be Elsi

----------


## npapad

Λιμάνι Πειραιά τον Ιούλιο του 1971. Φωτογραφία που μας έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick.
jul 71 greece.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mε ολίγον απο ΟΙΑ και το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΎΣ του Κουσουνιαδη

----------


## npapad

Φαίνεται επίσης ένα Ιαπωνικό φορτηγό και ένα φορτηγό της Ελληνικής στο βάθος πίσω τους. Και μια (πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα για μένα) μπάριζα δεξιά δυστυχώς χωρίς να φαίνεται όνομα...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φαίνεται επίσης ένα Ιαπωνικό φορτηγό και ένα φορτηγό της Ελληνικής στο βάθος πίσω τους. Και μια (πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα για μένα) μπάριζα δεξιά δυστυχώς χωρίς να φαίνεται όνομα...


Το ιαπωνικό είναι της ΝΥΚ. Επίσης λιγο από ΜΙΝΩΣ ή ΣΟΦΙΑ του Ευθυμιάδη.

----------


## Maiandros

> Λιμάνι Πειραιά τον Ιούλιο του 1971. Φωτογραφία που μας έστειλε ο καλός μας φίλος Peter Fitzpatrick.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 195773


Καταπληκτική φωτογραφία,καθαρή,"φρέσκια" λες και είναι χθεσινή! δεν αποκλείεται η λήψη της να έγινε από το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ,σε σημείο κάτω από τις σωσίβιες λέμβους του

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φαίνεται επίσης ένα Ιαπωνικό φορτηγό και ένα φορτηγό της Ελληνικής στο βάθος πίσω τους. Και μια (πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα για μένα) μπάριζα δεξιά δυστυχώς χωρίς να φαίνεται όνομα...


Το πλοίο της Ελληνικής είναι το ΛΟΝΔΙΝΟΝ.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το ιαπωνικό είναι της ΝΥΚ. Επίσης λιγο από ΜΙΝΩΣ ή ΣΟΦΙΑ του Ευθυμιάδη.


_Πανεμορφη εικονα!!!  Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ    ειναι το ΣΟΦΙΑ_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _Πανεμορφη εικονα!!!  Φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ    ειναι το ΣΟΦΙΑ_


Φίλε ΤSS APOLLON από τα καπόνια βαρύτητος το ξεχώρισες;;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ετσι ακριβως φιλε ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑ!_

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία του 1968 με το ΣΟΦΙΑ, ένα άλλο πρώην δ/ξ, το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, το ΟΙΑ και το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ του Π.Ποταμιάνου στου Τζελέπη και βέβαια το κουκίστικο Ρ/Κ ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το ΑΛΙΚΗ.

1968, φωτογραφία GOLDNER.jpg
Φωτο Goldner

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια φωτογραφία του 1968 με το ΣΟΦΙΑ, ένα άλλο πρώην δ/ξ, το ΑΔΩΝΙΣ, το ΟΙΑ και το ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ του Π.Ποταμιάνου στου Τζελέπη και βέβαια το κουκίστικο Ρ/Κ ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ. Σε πρώτο πλάνο το ΑΛΙΚΗ.
> 
> 1968, φωτογραφία GOLDNER.jpg
> Φωτο Goldner


Εμπρός από το ΣΟΦΙΑ είναι το ΦΑΙΣΤΌΣ,ξεχωρίζει από τα άλλα 2 ομόσταυλα πρώην Δ/Ξ από το φουγάρο με κλίση.Ο ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ δεν είναι το πρώην δανέζικο αλλά το μετέπειτα ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΧΙ της Ηπειρωτικής.Το ΑΛΙΚΗ νομίζω ότι έκανε  Πειραιά-Σελήνια.Η φωτό μάλλον τραβήχτηκε από το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ κ μου φέρνει αναμνήσεις ακριβώς από μιά εποχή κατά την οποία όταν παιδάκι αντικρύζοντας το μεγάλο λιμάνι αναφώνησα "εδώ είναι η ζωή!".

----------


## Ellinis

Για την "ευκαιρία" δεν μας είπες  :Razz:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Για την "ευκαιρία" δεν μας είπες


Ε το να πω ότι  έιναι μιά ευκαιρία πρώην Κ/Β κλάσης Algerine? :Smile New:

----------


## Ellinis

Φαίνεται και το διακριτικό της, Α1? οπότε είναι το ΑΡΜΑΤΟΛΟΣ (Α 12) μιας και στα άλλα ο αριθμός δεν ξεκινούσε από 1

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία με το ΠΑΤΡΙΣ δεμένο μπροστά στο λιμεναρχείο έτοιμο να αποπλεύσει για την Αυστραλία το 1961. Στο βάθος στο Ξαβέρι βλέπουμε δυο λίμπερτυ και το ΜΑΡΙΑΝΝΑ του Λάτση.

patris 1961.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μια νοσταλγική φωτογραφία με τα ποστάλια μιας άλλης εποχής, δυο από τα αδελφάκια του Νομικού, το ομόσταυλο ΛΗΤΩ, το ΈΛΛΗ των Τυπάλδων και ο ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ του Καβουνίδη που παρότι κρουαζιερόπλοιο είχε δέσει στου Τζελέπη ίσως για να ξεχειμωνιάσει. Δεξιά πρέπει να είναι το ΜΑΟΥΝΤ ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ δεμένο με την πλώρα στην προκυμαία που πολύ θα ήθελα να το είχε φωτογραφήσει κάποιος από εκεί... :Sneakiness: 

nevasa056.jpg
nevasa056Β.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια νοσταλγική φωτογραφία με τα ποστάλια μιας άλλης εποχής και ο ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ του Καβουνίδη που παρότι κρουαζιερόπλοιο είχε δέσει στου Τζελέπη ίσως για να ξεχειμωνιάσει. 
> 
> nevasa056.jpg
> nevasa056Β.jpg
> πηγή


Ο ΚΕΝΤΑΥΡΟΣ περιστασιακά έκανε δρομολόγια πχ Χίο-Μυτιλήνη,όπως συνέβαινε κ με άλλα κρουαζιερόπλοια  παλιότερα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Mια πόζα τραβηγμένη πάνω από ένα πλοίο δεμένο  δίπλα στο λιμεναρχείο, με το γιουγκοσλάβικο JEDINSTVO, το κομψότατο  ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΙΑ της Ελμες και στο βάθος το ΦΙΛΙΠΠΟΣ.  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180457
> 
> To μπονκεράδικο ΝΑΟΥΣΣΑ που τροφοδοτεί το JEDINSTVO το βλέπουμε και στην  παρακάτω φωτογραφία του 1971. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1953 και ανήκε στην  Greek Tankershipping Co. Εδώ στο βάθος βλέπουμε το ΑΡΚΑΔΙ του Ευθυμιάδη,  το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ, το ΣΕΜΙΡΑΜΙΣ, το ΣΤΕΛΛΑ ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ, το ΑΦΡΟΔΙΤΗ και ένα της  Adriatica.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 180458
> πηγή





> Ελληνική Δεξαμενοπλοϊα,όπως έγραφε στο μέγαρο που στεγάζεται η εταιρεία του Διαμαντή.


Σχετικά με το παραπάνω ΝΑΟΥΣΑ του Διαμαντή, τελικά το πλοίο δεν είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1953 όπως αναφέρει το Lloyd's... Σύμφωνα με την αρχική εγγραφή του στα ελληνικά νηολόγια ήταν ναυάγιο που είχε ανελκυστεί από τον Οργανισμό Ανελκύσεων Ναυαγίων και είχε πουληθεί το 1952 στον Διαμαντή που το μετασκεύασε.
Δυστυχώς μέχρι τώρα δεν έχει προκύψει το ναυάγιο - προφανώς της εποχής του πολέμου - που βρήκε μια νέα ζωή ως ΝΑΟΥΣΑ.
Τελικά διαλύθηκε το 1985 στα ναηπηγεία Κυνοσούρας. Xωρίς να είμαι σίγουρος, νομίζω οτι είναι αυτό που φαίνεται στην παρακάτω φωτογραφία του φίλου Peter Fitzpatrick:

kynosoura-shipyards.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Πειραιάς 1984 με το φορτηγό UNITY III (ναυπήγησης 1965, Lurssen - Δυτ.Γερμανία) ένα μπονκεράδικο με τα σινιάλα της Μοbil και ένα μοτορσιπ.

pir 1984 Michel Coumans flickr.jpg
πηγή: Michel Coumans @flickr

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πειραιάς 1984 με το φορτηγό UNITY III (ναυπήγησης 1965, Lurssen - Δυτ.Γερμανία) ένα μπονκεράδικο με τα σινιάλα της Μοbil και ένα μοτορσιπ.
> 
> pir 1984 Michel Coumans flickr.jpg
> πηγή: Michel Coumans @flickr


To UNITY III ( 3115dwt Deutz 13.0 Kn) διαλύθηκε στο Πακιστάν το 1988.

----------


## Ellinis

Κάπου στα μέσα/τέλη δεκαετίας του 60 με τρία πλοία των Τυπάλδων αριστερά στο Ξαβέρι (ένα από τα ΑΘΗΝΑΙ/ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ, το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ και ένα από τα ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ/ΜΤ.ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ) μετά νομίζω οτι είναι ένα από τα ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ/ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ και σίγουρα ένα από τα ΕΡΜΗΣ/ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής.

athinai atlantica mt olympos.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Κάπου στα μέσα/τέλη δεκαετίας του 60 με τρία πλοία των Τυπάλδων αριστερά στο Ξαβέρι (ένα από τα ΑΘΗΝΑΙ/ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ, το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ και ένα από τα ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ/ΜΤ.ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ) μετά νομίζω οτι είναι ένα από τα ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ/ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ και σίγουρα ένα από τα ΕΡΜΗΣ/ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής.
> 
> athinai atlantica mt olympos.jpg


 Διακρίνεται επίσης το πρώτο Stella Solaris με την μπλε φορεσιά στο βάθος

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Κάπου στα μέσα/τέλη δεκαετίας του 60 με τρία πλοία των Τυπάλδων αριστερά στο Ξαβέρι (ένα από τα ΑΘΗΝΑΙ/ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ, το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΑ και ένα από τα ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ/ΜΤ.ΟΛΥΜΠΟΣ) μετά νομίζω οτι είναι ένα από τα ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ/ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ και σίγουρα ένα από τα ΕΡΜΗΣ/ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής.
> 
> athinai atlantica mt olympos.jpg


Φίλε το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ είναι διότι είχε πιό μεγάλο φουγάρο από το αδελφό.

----------


## tzilivak

(Δεν έβρισκα που να την βαλω ,οποτε την αφηνω εδω!!!)

s-l1600 (1).jpg

----------


## npapad

Μια καταπληκτική φωτογραφία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά με συνωστισμό πλοίων το 1962 από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick.
piraeus 62.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μια καταπληκτική φωτογραφία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά με συνωστισμό πλοίων το 1962 από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick.
> piraeus 62.jpg


 Κ τι δεν βλέπουμε! Παροπλισμένα φορτηγά στου Ξαβέρη,το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ του Ευγενίδη κ μπροστά του  το ΗΕLLENIC DESTINY ή αδελφό.

----------


## manoubras 33

> Μια καταπληκτική φωτογραφία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά με συνωστισμό πλοίων το 1962 από τον καλό μας φίλο Peter Fitzpatrick.
> piraeus 62.jpg


Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία! Ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## npapad

> Κ τι δεν βλέπουμε! Παροπλισμένα φορτηγά στου Ξαβέρη,το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ του Ευγενίδη κ μπροστά του  το ΗΕLLENIC DESTINY ή αδελφό.


Δεν είναι το Hellenic Destiny, πρέπει να είναι αδελφό καθώς στα πλάγια του γράφει "Orient Mid-East" Καμιά ιδέα ?

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Δεν είναι το Hellenic Destiny, πρέπει να είναι αδελφό καθώς στα πλάγια του γράφει "Orient Mid-East" Καμιά ιδέα ?


 Αριστερά φαινεται και η πρύμη ενός από το δίδυμο San Marco/San Giorgio.

----------


## npapad

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick. Έχει υποσημείωση "Piraeus 1947" και σε πρώτο πλάνο φαίνεται ένα ρυμουλκό "HP. VIII" ή "Ρ. VIII". Να είναι άραγε το Ρ8 που βρέθηκε αργότερα στην κατασκευαστική Αρχιμήδης ???
piraeus 47.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε Νεκτάριε, μήπως η φωτογραφία είναι λίγο νεότερη; δηλαδή από την περίοδο της Κατοχής; Το ρωτάω γιατί τα ρυμουλκά λιμένο του Πειραιά είχαν πάρει τότε όλα μια κωδικοποίηση με τα αρχικά "ΗΡ" και έναν αριθμό, όπως φαίνεται στην παρακάτω. Το "ΗΡ" εκτιμώ οτι σήμαινε Hafen Piraeus, δηλαδή Λιμένας Πειραιώς. 

HP 56  HP x2.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick. Έχει υποσημείωση "Piraeus 1947" και σε πρώτο πλάνο φαίνεται ένα ρυμουλκό "HP. VIII" ή "Ρ. VIII". Να είναι άραγε το Ρ8 που βρέθηκε αργότερα στην κατασκευαστική Αρχιμήδης ???
> piraeus 47.jpg





> φίλε Νεκτάριε, μήπως η φωτογραφία είναι λίγο νεότερη; δηλαδή από την περίοδο της Κατοχής; Το ρωτάω γιατί τα ρυμουλκά λιμένο του Πειραιά είχαν πάρει τότε όλα μια κωδικοποίηση με τα αρχικά "ΗΡ" και έναν αριθμό, όπως φαίνεται στην παρακάτω. Το "ΗΡ" εκτιμώ οτι σήμαινε Hafen Piraeus, δηλαδή Λιμένας Πειραιώς. 
> 
> HP 56  HP x2.jpg


Εννοείς παλαιότερη ? (υποτίθεται ότι είναι από το 1947). Δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω αλλά πιθανόν να είναι σωστή η χρονολογία, ίσως είχαν μείνει κάποια ονόματα μετά την κατοχή. Το σουλούπι/μέγεθος ταιριάζει με το Ρ8 που βρέθηκε μετά στα χέρια της ΑΡΧΙΜΗΔΗΣ, αν θυμάσαι το είχαμε ψάξει. Υποθέτω ότι το αγόρασαν μεταπολεμικά και κράτησαν το όνομα (η ΑΡΧΙΜΗΔΗΣ δημιουργήθηκε το 1951). Θα δω μήπως μπορέσω να βρω φωτό του Ρ8 να τα συγκρίνουμε.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεν είναι το Hellenic Destiny, πρέπει να είναι αδελφό καθώς στα πλάγια του γράφει "Orient Mid-East" Καμιά ιδέα ?


Πρέπει να είναι σε ναύλωση.H εταιρεία είναι η νυν Dorian  ( Xατζηπατέρας ). Το πλοίο είχε αδελφά τα Η.LAUREL,H.SPLENDOR.

----------


## zizou

> Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του λιμανιού του Πειραιά που μας έστειλε ο Peter Fitzpatrick. Έχει υποσημείωση "Piraeus 1947" και σε πρώτο πλάνο φαίνεται ένα ρυμουλκό "HP. VIII" ή "Ρ. VIII". Να είναι άραγε το Ρ8 που βρέθηκε αργότερα στην κατασκευαστική Αρχιμήδης ???
> piraeus 47.jpg


Πραγματικά εξαιρετική φωτογραφία

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον φιλμ του 1969 από τον Πειραιά με αναχώρηση ενός "δεξαμενόπλοιου" του Ευθυμιάδη.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay2h...Mde4DmmGCPF2do

Στην αρχή βλέπουμε το ΆΔΩΝΙΣ του Καβουνίδη, στο 0.42 εμφανίζεται το ΉΠΕΙΡΟΣ του Ποταμιάνου που "παίζει" και αργότερα στο 0.54 οπότε και έχουμε την επιβλητική παρουσία του ΚΝΩΣΟΣ που το υποβοηθά το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ να αποπλεύσει. Στο 1.02 εμφανίζεται και το ΟΙΑ, στο 2.00 το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον φιλμ του 1969 από τον Πειραιά με αναχώρηση ενός "δεξαμενόπλοιου" του Ευθυμιάδη.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay2h...Mde4DmmGCPF2do
> 
> Στην αρχή βλέπουμε το ΆΔΩΝΙΣ του Καβουνίδη, στο 0.42 εμφανίζεται το ΉΠΕΙΡΟΣ του Ποταμιάνου που "παίζει" και αργότερα στο 0.54 οπότε και έχουμε την επιβλητική παρουσία του ΚΝΩΣΟΣ που το υποβοηθά το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ να αποπλεύσει. Στο 1.02 εμφανίζεται και το ΟΙΑ, στο 2.00 το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.


Πρέπει να είναι το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ,αυτό πήγαινε Χανιά.Διακρίνονται σε πολλές σκηνές κ οι πλώρες των τότε ευκαιριών κλάσης Algerine.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Πρέπει να είναι το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ,αυτό πήγαινε Χανιά.Διακρίνονται σε πολλές σκηνές κ οι πλώρες των τότε ευκαιριών κλάσης Algerine.





> Ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον φιλμ του 1969 από τον Πειραιά με αναχώρηση ενός "δεξαμενόπλοιου" του Ευθυμιάδη.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ay2h...Mde4DmmGCPF2do
> 
> Στην αρχή βλέπουμε το ΆΔΩΝΙΣ του Καβουνίδη, στο 0.42 εμφανίζεται το ΉΠΕΙΡΟΣ του Ποταμιάνου που "παίζει" και αργότερα στο 0.54 οπότε και έχουμε την επιβλητική παρουσία του ΚΝΩΣΟΣ που το υποβοηθά το ΜΙΝΩΤΑΥΡΟΣ να αποπλεύσει. Στο 1.02 εμφανίζεται και το ΟΙΑ, στο 2.00 το ΕΞΠΡΕΣ.


Επίσης φαίνεται το EXPRESS του Λάτση στο κεφάλι της ακτής Τζελέπη, μοναδική χρονιά που έδενε στο κυρίως λιμάνι του Πειραιά και όχι στο Πασσαλιμάνι, και το πρώτο Stella Solaris.

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια ακόμη εικόνα από τον Πειραιά του χθες και πιο συγκεκριμένα το Μάιο του 1946 με τον στόλο (τον 6ο ντε) στο λιμάνι. Η ημερομηνία είναι αυ΄τη που αναγράφεται στη οπίσθια όψη της φωτογραφίας.
> 
> Ξεχωρίζει στην εικόνα το καταδρομικό Little Rock, που ακόμα υπάρχει ως μουσείο στις ΗΠΑ, διάφορα αντιτορπιλικά και ένα φορτηγοποστάλι. Μήπως το αναγνωρίζει κανείς:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 198405





> Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η φωτο Γιώργο! Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω ξαναδεί πρυμνοδετημένο καταδρομικό σε αυτή τη θέση...
> 
> Όσο για το ποστάλι, θα έλεγα οτι είναι ναυπήγησης 1910-20, 5-6.000 τόνων. Δεν νομίζω οτι είναι ελληνικής ιδιοκτησίας, αφενός γιατί δεν μου θυμίζει κάποιο "δικό μας", αφετέρου γιατί είναι πολύ κοντά στα πολεμικά.





> Σκεπτόμουν ότι κάπου το έχω ξαναδεί αυτό το πλοίο στο forum και άρχισα να το ψάχνω.
> Η έρευνα απέδωσε καρπούς και νά το πλοίο.
> Τό είχε παρουσιάσει ένας εκ των μεγαλυτέρων στο είδος του ο φίλος Nicholas Peppas στις 1/7/2009 Πλοία του Τυπάλδου.
> Αναλυτικά παρακάτω :
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=113





> Δεν είναι το ATΛΑΝΤΙΚΟΣ τοξότη. Το εικονιζόμενο στη φωτο του gtogias έχει ένα σετ λέμβους λιγότερο από το ATΛΑΝΤΙΚΟΣ καθώς και του λείπουν οι "goalpost" γερανοί που είχε το ΑΤΛΑΝΤΙΚΟΣ στην πλώρη. Επίσης το φουγάρο είναι πιο μπροστά στο εικονιζόμενο.





> Η φωτογραφια αυτη απο το E-bay της  εβδομαδας αποδιδεται στο 1946. Υποτιθεται οτι εχουμε το αντιτορπιλλικο  Little Rock και τα καταδρομικα Cony και Corry. Ποιο ειναι ομως το  επιβατηγο μπροστα μας;  
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 140880





> Aχ φίλε αν κ κάτοικος ΗΠΑ μας τα μπερδεύεις.  Είναι το καταδρομικό (cruiser) USS LITTLE ROCK κάποτε ναυαρχίδα του 6ου  Στόλου κ από τα 2 αντιτορπιλικά (destroyers) κλάσης Gearing το ένα  είναι το USS CORRY μετέπειτα δικό μας ΚΡΙΕΖΗΣ. Πίσω από το Κ/Δ  διακρίνεται ένα Α/Τ κλάσης Fletcher που μπορεί να είναι το USS CONY.
> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι ακριβώς το 1946 αλλά σίγουρα κάπου εκεί διότι τα  πολεμικά έχουν ακόμη χρώματα της πολεμικής περιόδου κ παρατηρούμε την  κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκονταν οι ντόκοι.Όσο γιά το Ε/Γ ας βοηθήσουν κ  άλλοι...


Μετά από καιρό θυμήθηκα την εκκρεμότητα για την ταυτότητα του επιβατηγού στην παραπάνω φωτογραφία που είχαμε δει δυο φορές σε αυτο θέμα. Ρώτησα λοιπόν στην ομάδα του Φβ "Lovers of the Ocean Liners' και πήρα την απάντηση οτι είναι το τούρκικο ατμόπλοιο GUNEYSU (πρώην ιταλικό και αυστριακό GRAZ, ναυπήγησης 1908) που με βρίσκει σύμφωνο. Για το πλοίο έχει γίνει αναφορά στο φόρουμ _εδώ_. O Tamas Balogh ανέβασε και αυτό το όμορφο σχέδιο του GUNEYSU :

125451120_4520558961348042_2731792772606033102_o.jpg

Όσο για τη φωτογραφία να αναφέρουμε οτι είναι από τις 6 Σεπτεμβρίου 1946, όπως αναφέρει η λεζάντα της εδώ που μας μαρτυράει οτι το τρίτο Α/Τ είναι το USS NEW (DD-818).

----------


## idrohoos

Ιούνιος 1979,Σαπφώ,Μίνως,Ρέθυμνον ή Κάντια,Κνωσσός,Αθενς εξπρές.


ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 1979.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ιούνιος 1979,Σαπφώ,Μίνως,Ρέθυμνον ή Κάντια,Κνωσσός,Αθενς εξπρές.
> 
> 
> ΙΟΥΝΙΟΣ 1979.jpg


 το Ρέθυμνο είναι.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία με ένα δάσος από ιστία και φουγάρα στην ακτή Τζελέπη. Ξεχωρίζει το σινιάλο της Ηπειρωτικής αλλά και της Κυμαϊκής Ατμοπλοΐας που είχε το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ. Βλέπουμε επίσης την Πλατεία Καραϊσκάκη όπως ήταν μετά την Μικρασιατική καταστροφή, με στεγασμένη αγορά και ένα λαβύρινθο από παραπήγματα-μαγαζιά.
Στο κάτω μέρος, μπροστά από το Ρολόι (που δεν φαίνεται) είναι το κουφάρι του ΣΥΡΟΣ που εκτελούσε χρέη αποβάθρας για τις "ευκαιρίες" όπως έχουμε ξαναδεί εδώ.

pireas 1920s.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά με πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πλοία της εποχής. Βλέπουμε από αριστερά το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ, ένα από τα τέσσερα ιταλικά αδελφά, το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ του Διαμαντή, το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ και στου Σαρωνικού ένα από τα ΜΑΡΙΩ ή ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, το ΧΑΡΑ, το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ, το ΎΔΡΑ και πιο κοντά τα ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ, ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ και ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ του Καβουνίδη. 

11κ.jpg

Η παρουσία των τριών πλοίων του Καβουνίδη ήταν μάλλον το έναυσμα για να ρετουσαριστούν τα υπόλοιπα πλοία και να προκύψει η εταιρική καρτ ποστάλ που έχουμε δει εδώ.
Την αποκτήσαμε μαζί με τον φίλο TSS Apollon πριν αρκετά χρόνια από το ιστορικό φωτογραφείο των αδελφών Μεγαλοκονόμου.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Mια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά με πολλά ενδιαφέροντα πλοία της εποχής. Βλέπουμε από αριστερά το ΑΓΓΕΛΙΚΑ, ένα από τα τέσσερα ιταλικά αδελφά, το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ του Διαμαντή, το ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ, το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ και στου Σαρωνικού ένα από τα ΜΑΡΙΩ ή ΣΑΡΩΝΙΣ, το ΧΑΡΑ, το ΝΕΡΑΪΔΑ, το ΎΔΡΑ και πιο κοντά τα ΑΙΚΑΤΕΡΙΝΗ, ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ και ΕΣΠΕΡΟΣ του Καβουνίδη. 
> 
> 11κ.jpg
> 
> Η παρουσία των τριών πλοίων του Καβουνίδη ήταν μάλλον το έναυσμα για να ρετουσαριστούν τα υπόλοιπα πλοία και να προκύψει η εταιρική καρτ ποστάλ που έχουμε δει εδώ.
> Την αποκτήσαμε μαζί με τον φίλο TSS Apollon πριν αρκετά χρόνια από το ιστορικό φωτογραφείο των αδελφών Μεγαλοκονόμου.


 πολύ όμορφη φωτογραφία της εποχής εκείνης. Το πλοίο του Κονταρίνη του Σαρωνικού είναι το Μαριώ που είχε υπερυψωμένη γέφυρα σε σχέση με το Σαρωνίς.

----------


## Ellinis

Mια φωτογραφία του λιμανιού την περίοδο του μεσοπολέμου, με το _ΤΑΣΟΣ_ της Ηπειρωτικής δεξιά, το _ΙΩΑΝΝΑ_ του Σαρωνικού αριστερά και πιο πέρα στην Ακτή Μιαούλη με το "Ρ" στο φουγάρο ένα από τα τέσσερα αδελφά μότορσιπ _RODI_, EGITTO, CITTA DI BARI ή EGEO της ιταλικής Puglia.

piraeus old.jpg

----------


## Maiandros

Φωτογραφία του Πειραιά (δεν ξέρω βέβαια μήπως έχει αναρτηθεί και άλλη φορά στο site)μέσα από το pireorama.blogspot.com,όπου βλέπουμε και το φρεσκοναυπηγημένο τότε ΕΛΛΗ, πρυμνοδετημένο σε μια ασυνήθιστη νομίζω για αυτό θέση αν και σε κάποιες άλλες φωτογραφίες της εποχής εκείνης,έχουμε δει δεμένα στην ακτή Ποσειδώνος,εκτός των πλοίων του αργοσαρωνικού,κι άλλα πλοία όπως το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ,το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ κ.α. Αν θυμάμαι καλά,κάπου εκεί δέσαμε και με το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ,αργά το βράδυ, σε ένα ταξίδι επιστροφής μας από την Αμοργό,τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1973.

ακτοπλοϊκά .jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φωτογραφία του Πειραιά (δεν ξέρω βέβαια μήπως έχει αναρτηθεί και άλλη φορά στο site)μέσα από το pireorama.blogspot.com,όπου βλέπουμε και το φρεσκοναυπηγημένο τότε ΕΛΛΗ, πρυμνοδετημένο σε μια ασυνήθιστη νομίζω για αυτό θέση αν και σε κάποιες άλλες φωτογραφίες της εποχής εκείνης,έχουμε δει δεμένα στην ακτή Ποσειδώνος,εκτός των πλοίων του αργοσαρωνικού,κι άλλα πλοία όπως το ΑΡΚΑΔΙΑ,το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ κ.α. Αν θυμάμαι καλά,κάπου εκεί δέσαμε και με το ΕΥΑΓΓΕΛΙΣΤΡΙΑ,αργά το βράδυ, σε ένα ταξίδι επιστροφής μας από την Αμοργό,τον Σεπτέμβριο του 1973.
> 
> ακτοπλοϊκά .jpg


Φυσικά κ το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΝΗΣΟΣ ΚΡΗΤΗ,'ενα μεγάλο βαπόρι γιά τότε,πλαγιοδετημένο στου Τζελέπη προς τον Αργοσαρωνικό,ασυνήθιστη θέση γιά Κρήτη.

----------


## sv1xv

Piraeus-003 par SV1XV, on ipernity

 :Positive:  Σήμερα προσέθεσα στην συλλογή μου μια σχετικά πρόσφατη αεροφωτογραφία Κεντρικού Λιμένος, Εκδόσεις Haitalis, άνευ χρονολογίας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Piraeus-003 par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
>  Σήμερα προσέθεσα στην συλλογή μου μια σχετικά πρόσφατη αεροφωτογραφία Κεντρικού Λιμένος, Εκδόσεις Haitalis, άνευ χρονολογίας.


1993 χειμώνας, από τα δεμένα κρουαζιερόπλοια

----------


## sv1xv

Σίγουρα χειμώνας, αν κρίνω και από τα χιόνια.

----------


## sv1xv

Piraeus-004A, Piraeus-004B par SV1XV, on ipernity

Ένα ακόμα (ταλαιπωρημένο) ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο της συλλογής μου: "ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ - Αποψις Λιμένος" (μέσα-τέλη) δεκαετίας 1960, ταχυδρομημένο 12 Ιουλίου 1969.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Piraeus-004A, Piraeus-004B par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Ένα ακόμα (ταλαιπωρημένο) ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο της συλλογής μου: "ΠΕΙΡΑΙΕΥΣ - Αποψις Λιμένος" (μέσα-τέλη) δεκαετίας 1960, ταχυδρομημένο 12 Ιουλίου 1969.


Aπέναντι ΕΡΜΗΣ ή ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής κ στο βάθος δεξιά ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ του Χανδρή.
Από τις κάρτες που κυκλοφορούσαν ευρέως τότε στα περίπτερα γύρω από το λιμάνι.

----------


## sv1xv

Ευρέως, αλλά κανείς δεν τις μάζευε και έχουν εξαφανισθεί. 

Την *προηγούμενη*  την αγόρασα το περασμένο Σάββατο σε περίπτερο της Οδού Μητροπόλεως στην Αθήνα, είχε μόνο ένα κομμάτι και ελαφρώς ταλαιπωρημένο με τα χρώματα όμως πολύ ζωντανά.


 

Vue du Port du Piree et Le Piree. Capitainerie du port et bureau de sante. par SV1XV, on ipernity

Να και δυο σύγχρονες αναπαραγωγές (ευτελούς αξίας) παλιών εικονογραφημένων ταχυδρομικών δελταρίων της περιόδου γύρω στο 1900. Μου τις έχουν στείλει δωρεάν σαν ενίσχυση φακέλων ώστε να μην τσακίζουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ευρέως, αλλά κανείς δεν τις μάζευε και έχουν εξαφανισθεί. 
> 
> Την *προηγούμενη*  την αγόρασα το περασμένο Σάββατο σε περίπτερο της Οδού Μητροπόλεως στην Αθήνα, είχε μόνο ένα κομμάτι και ελαφρώς ταλαιπωρημένο με τα χρώματα όμως πολύ ζωντανά.
> 
> 
>  
> 
> Vue du Port du Piree et Le Piree. Capitainerie du port et bureau de sante. par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Να και δυο σύγχρονες αναπαραγωγές (ευτελούς αξίας) παλιών εικονογραφημένων ταχυδρομικών δελταρίων της περιόδου γύρω στο 1900. Μου τις έχουν στείλει δωρεάν σαν ενίσχυση φακέλων ώστε να μην τσακίζουν.


Eγώ τις μάζευα,την δεύτερη την έχω,νομίζω ότι έχει ξανανεβεί.
Πρέπει να ήσουν τυχερός που την εντόπισες στην Μητροπόλεως σε ένα σημείο άσχετο με το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Δυστυχώς αυτό το είδος καρτ ποστάλ έχει εξαφανιστεί. 
Μέχρι σχετικά πρόσφατα υπήρχαν στον Ισθμό με καράβια διερχόμενα από την διώρυγα.Ελπίζω να συνεχίζουν να υπάρχουν.
Έχει αλλάξει ο τρόπος επικοινωνίας των ανθρώπων.

----------


## sv1xv

Επίσης, σε ένα άλλο σχετικό μέτωπο, έχουν εξαφανισθεί και οι καρτ ποστάλ με κτίρια των Αθηνών. Στο 19-20/11 έφαγα τον κόσμο στα πέριξ της Πλ. Συντάγματος να βρώ μια κάρτα με το Ζάππειο και δεν υπήρχε πουθενά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aπέναντι ΕΡΜΗΣ ή ΠΗΓΑΣΟΣ της Ηπειρωτικής κ στο βάθος δεξιά ΕΛΛΗΝΙΣ του Χανδρή.
> Από τις κάρτες που κυκλοφορούσαν ευρέως τότε στα περίπτερα γύρω από το λιμάνι.


Δεξιά φαινεται και το ποστάλι της Jadrolinija Opatia η Orebic

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δεξιά φαινεται και το ποστάλι της Jadrolinija Opatia η Orebic


Aλλά στου Τζελέπη ποιό να είναι του Τυπάλδου; Παρεμπιπτόντως το χρόνια εγκαταλελειμένο κτίριο της εταιρείας ανακαινίζεται!.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Aλλά στου Τζελέπη ποιό να είναι του Τυπάλδου; Παρεμπιπτόντως το χρόνια εγκαταλελειμένο κτίριο της εταιρείας ανακαινίζεται!.


Φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη δεν βλέπω καράβι των Τυπάλδων, άλλωστε από το 1967 είχαν παροπλιστεί στην Κυνοσούρα και τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. Εγώ βλέπω, αν δεν κάνω λάθος λόγω περιορισμένης ευκρίνειας, την πρύμη του Παναγία Τήνου αριστερά και την πλώρη του Σάμαινα δεξιά.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Φίλε Βίκτωρα Χιώτη δεν βλέπω καράβι των Τυπάλδων, άλλωστε από το 1967 είχαν παροπλιστεί στην Κυνοσούρα και τον κόλπο της Ελευσίνας. Εγώ βλέπω, αν δεν κάνω λάθος λόγω περιορισμένης ευκρίνειας, την πρύμη του Παναγία Τήνου αριστερά και την πλώρη του Σάμαινα δεξιά.


Λέω την φωτογραφία με ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ κλπ

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Λέω την φωτογραφία με ΦΑΝΤΑΣΙΑ κλπ


Ναι, νόμισα στην άλλη φωτό. Από το μικρό μέγεθος και την μάλλον λευκή τσιμινιέρα δεν καταλαβαίνω αν είναι καράβι Τυπάλδων

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ναι, νόμισα στην άλλη φωτό. Από το μικρό μέγεθος και την μάλλον λευκή τσιμινιέρα δεν καταλαβαίνω αν είναι καράβι Τυπάλδων


Φίλε ΤSS QAM φάβα καμινάδα είναι.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Φίλε ΤSS QAM φάβα καμινάδα είναι.


Εγώ εννοούσα ένα μικρό σαν μότορσιπ με μαύρη φορεσιά στο κεφάλι της Τζελέπη. Αν μεγεθύνω όσο μπορώ την φωτό μεταξύ κτιρίου Τυπάλδων και ΕΛΜΕΣ/Σταθμού Ηλεκτρικού ίσως διακρίνω αμυδρά ένα καράβι με κωνική τσιμινιέρα με μεγάλα παράθυρα από κάτω το οποίο παραπέμπει στην σιλουέτα του Υδρα. Αν φυσικά δεν κάνουν πουλάκια τα μάτια μου…

----------


## Ellinis

Στην προβλήτα αριστερά από τα κτίρια του Τζελέπη μάλλον εννοεί ο φίλος Βίκτωρ και νομίζω οτι είναι το ΕΛΛΑΣ.

----------


## esperos

Μήπως το ΚΡΗΤΗ;

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα άποψη του Τζελέπη στις 29 Νοεμβρίου 1958 σύμφωνα με τη λεζάντα όπως ανέβηκε στο ΦΒ στο φωτογραφικό αρχείο Δημήτρη Κρασονικολάκη.
Από αριστερά προς δεξιά βλέπουμε το ΑΔΡΙΑ (πρώην ΚΥΚΛΑΔΕΣ), το ΜΑΣΣΑΛΙΑ, το ΕΛΛΗ ΤΟΓΙΑ, το ΓΛΑΡΟΣ, το ΔΕΣΠΟΙΝΑ και το ΝΑΥΤΙΛΟΣ.

29 Νοεμβρίου 1958 Φωτογραφικό αρχείο Δημήτρη Κρασονικολάκη.jpg

----------


## esperos

...και πιο αριστερά η πρύμνη ίσως του ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, αλλά και δεξιά του ΑΔΡΙΑΣ ίσως η πλώρη του ΙΟΝΙΟΝ.

----------


## Ellinis

Μερικές εικόνες εποχής από το ολλανδικό φωτογραφικό μουσείο

Eδώ βλέπουμε το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ της Ελ.Μες και πίσω του το τουρκικό ANKARA
corinthia - ankara.jpg

ένα ρυμουλκό του Βερνίκου και στο βάθος κορβέτες τυπ. Flower
piraeus.jpg

το άτυχο ARMADORES του Βερνίκου βοηθάει το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ να αποπλεύσει και πίσω τους το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ ή ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ και ένας από τους "Άγιους" της Adriatica
armadores etc.jpg

Και εδώ ένα ακόμη ρυμουλκό του Βερνίκου, ίσως το ΒΕΡΝΙΚΟΥ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ με φορτηγά πρυμνοδετημένα στο Ξαβέρι
irini vernicou.jpg

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Μερικές εικόνες εποχής από το ολλανδικό φωτογραφικό μουσείο
> 
> Eδώ βλέπουμε το ΚΟΡΙΝΘΙΑ της Ελ.Μες και πίσω του το τουρκικό ANKARA
> corinthia - ankara.jpg
> 
> ένα ρυμουλκό του Βερνίκου και στο βάθος κορβέτες τυπ. Flower
> piraeus.jpg
> 
> το άτυχο ARMADORES του Βερνίκου βοηθάει το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ να αποπλεύσει και πίσω τους το ΑΓΑΜΕΜΝΩΝ ή ΑΧΙΛΛΕΥΣ και ένας από τους "Άγιους" της Adriatica
> ...


Το άτυχο Armadores πρέπει να είναι αυτό που βυθίστηκε με ανθρώπινες απώλειες έξω από το λιμάνι μετά από σύγκρουση με τον Αγαμέμνονα.  Παρεπιπτόντως το εικονιζόμενο είναι το Αγαμέμνων μετά την μετασκευή του μπροστινού μέρους της πάνω περαντζάδας σε σαλόνι που το διαφοροποίησε από το αδελφάκι του Αχιλλεύς τα τελευταία χρόνια.

----------


## esperos

Το καράβι πάνω από το οποίο βγήκαν  οι φωτογραφίες είναι κάποιο των Τυπάλδων;

----------


## Ellinis

> Το καράβι πάνω από το οποίο βγήκαν  οι φωτογραφίες είναι κάποιο των Τυπάλδων;


Ναι, είναι το ΑΚΡΟΠΟΛΙΣ

AKR1.jpg AKR1Ν.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

AEGEAN GLORY, HERMES, EXPRESS APOLLON 

Πειραιάς, 21 Δεκεμβρίου 2006. Φωτογράφος: Templar52

----------


## Maiandros

Η φωτογραφία είναι μέσα από σελίδα του f/b και σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή της, είναι του φωτογράφου Elie Kagan και απεικονίζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 1979. Βλέπουμε όμορφα πλοία της εποχής εκείνης, από το ΚΡΗΤΗ και το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στην ακτή Μιαούλη μέχρι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, στο βάθος, στην ακτή Τζελέπη. Στο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ μάλιστα διακρίνουμε ότι περισσότερα από τα μισά "βαρελάκια" της εγκάρσιας σιδηροκατασκευής στην πρύμνη απουσιάζουν, οπότε είναι πιθανό το πλοίο να επιδέχεται κάποιες ακόμη περαιτέρω εργασίες συντήρησης μετά την καθιερωμένη επισκευή του καθώς δείχνει και φρεσκο-καλοβαμμένο.

312581466_481138414048131_1229500096129917320_n.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Η φωτογραφία είναι μέσα από σελίδα του f/b και σύμφωνα με την περιγραφή της, είναι του φωτογράφου Elie Kagan και απεικονίζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το 1979. Βλέπουμε όμορφα πλοία της εποχής εκείνης, από το ΚΡΗΤΗ και το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ στην ακτή Μιαούλη μέχρι το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ, στο βάθος, στην ακτή Τζελέπη. Στο ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ μάλιστα διακρίνουμε ότι περισσότερα από τα μισά "βαρελάκια" της εγκάρσιας σιδηροκατασκευής στην πρύμνη απουσιάζουν, οπότε είναι πιθανό το πλοίο να επιδέχεται κάποιες ακόμη περαιτέρω εργασίες συντήρησης μετά την καθιερωμένη επισκευή του καθώς δείχνει και φρεσκο-καλοβαμμένο.
> 
> 312581466_481138414048131_1229500096129917320_n.jpg


 Εγώ δεν βλέπω ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ στου Τζελέπη αλλά ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ. όπως επίσης και ΑΔΩΝΙΣ και ΜΙΝΩΣ. Στα Λεμονάδικα το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

> Εγώ δεν βλέπω ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ στου Τζελέπη αλλά ΜΙΜΙΚΑ Λ. όπως επίσης και ΑΔΩΝΙΣ και ΜΙΝΩΣ. Στα Λεμονάδικα το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ.


Και εγώ έτσι σκέφτηκα αλλά όταν την άνοιξα καλύτερα είδα τον ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝΑ στην άλλη πλευρά της προβλήτας από τη μεριά των Λεμονάδικων. Και ένα από τα ΚΑΝΤΙΑ/ΡΕΘΥΜΝΟΝ βλέπω δίπλα στο ΜΙΝΩΣ.

----------


## Maiandros

Την φωτογραφία την βρήκα στο Flickr, σε συλλογή του Dionysis Anninos στην οποία εικονίζεται η ακτή Τζελέπη ένα πρωινό του 1971, με το "ξαπλωμένο χιλιόμετρο" ΚΥΔΩΝ πλαγιοδετημένο στο βάθος και στην βόρεια πλευρά της, σε πρώτο πλάνο το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ και πίσω του το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ, να ετοιμάζονται ίσως και τα δύο να αποπλεύσουν από το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Συγχωρέσετε με βέβαια, δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος αν έχει ανέβει ήδη παλαιότερα...

313994548_5552953488145791_3607667599364803477_n.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Την φωτογραφία την βρήκα στο Flickr, σε συλλογή του Dionysis Anninos στην οποία εικονίζεται η ακτή Τζελέπη ένα πρωινό του 1971, με το "ξαπλωμένο χιλιόμετρο" ΚΥΔΩΝ πλαγιοδετημένο στο βάθος και στην βόρεια πλευρά της, σε πρώτο πλάνο το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ και πίσω του το ΚΑΡΑΙΣΚΑΚΗΣ, να ετοιμάζονται ίσως και τα δύο να αποπλεύσουν από το μεγάλο λιμάνι. Συγχωρέσετε με βέβαια, δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος αν έχει ανέβει ήδη παλαιότερα...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 202721


Δεν νομίζω ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός "ξαπλωμένο χιλιόμετρο" είναι εύστοχος ΟΚ το πλοίο όπως κ τα άλλα μετασκευασμένα γκαζάδικα ήταν ανάλογα μακρύτερα από τα κλασικά επιβατηγά της εποχής
Το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ είναι στη γωνία προς τα λεμονάδικα,εκεί που δένει σήμερα το BS Delos.

----------


## Maiandros

[QUOTE=ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ;628994]Δεν νομίζω ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός "ξαπλωμένο χιλιόμετρο" είναι εύστοχος ΟΚ το πλοίο όπως κ τα άλλα μετασκευασμένα γκαζάδικα ήταν ανάλογα μακρύτερα από τα κλασικά επιβατηγά της εποχής
Το ΚΑΛΥΜΝΟΣ είναι στη γωνία προς τα λεμονάδικα,εκεί που δένει σήμερα το BS Delos.[/Q




Ναι, το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά γράφοντας το μήνυμα, όπως μου ήρθε η εικόνα του όπως το αντίκρυζα τότε στην συνήθη θέση του, στην ακτή Τζελέπη, μου βγήκε αυθόρμητα ο χαρακτηρισμός αυτός..., μοιάζει περισσότερο σαν τα Ινδιάνικα ονόματα :Smile New:  που βλέπουμε στις ταινίες από κάτι που τους χαρακτηρίζει!

----------


## sv1xv

Piraeus-1970s par SV1XV, on ipernity

Εναέρια λήψη του Πειραιά, εικονογραφημένο ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο, Σωτήριος Τουμπής, κατ' εκτίμησιν δεκατετία 1970.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Piraeus-1970s par SV1XV, on ipernity
> 
> Εναέρια λήψη του Πειραιά, εικονογραφημένο ταχυδρομικό δελτάριο, Σωτήριος Τουμπής, κατ' εκτίμησιν δεκατετία 1970.


Γνωστή κάρτα,εικονίζονται στην Ακτή Τζελέπη  από προς τα κάτω το ΑΙΟΛΙΣ,ΚΥΔΩΝ,ΙΟΝΙΟΝ,ΡΕΝΕΤΤΑ Eίναι από 1973>.

----------


## sv1xv

Το ΡΕΝΕΤΤΑ δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου με το όνομα αυτό, ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!

----------


## roussosf

Και αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε γέφυρα και πρύμα για το ρεμετζο......

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το ΡΕΝΕΤΤΑ δεν το θυμάμαι καθόλου με το όνομα αυτό, ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία!


 Παρακαλώ,ήταν του Κώστα Λάτση,πρώην γερμανικό τραινάδικο Μετέπειτα ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ των Σταθάκη-Μανούσου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και αν θυμάμαι καλά είχε γέφυρα και πρύμα για το ρεμετζο......


Σαν τραινάδικο που ήταν είχε κ πρυμιά γέφυρα,διατηρούσε κ το ραντάρ πάνω απ'αυτήν
Επίσης από τα λίγα που διετήρησαν το stern visor.

----------


## Ellinis

Νομίζω οτι αυτή τη φωτογραφία του Πειραιά δεν την είχαμε σχολιάσει παλιότερα. 
50866594747_7dae6e39ae_o.jpg
πηγή

Στο πάνω μέρος, στη γωνία του Λιμεναρχείου, βλέπουμε αριστερά το ναυαγοσωστικό ΛΕΩΝ που έχουμε αναφέρει εδώ, δίπλα του μάλλον το ΙΩΝΙΑ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ και μετά ένα από τα αμερικάνικα υπερωκεάνεια _Excalibur_, _Exochorda ή_ _Excambion._ Υπήρχε και τέταρτο αδελφάκι, το EXETER, αλλά το όνομα στην πλώρη φαίνεται μεγαλύτερο. Τα τέσσερα πλοία αποτέλεσαν την δεύτερη τετράδα της American Export Lines που εξυπηρέτησε την γραμμή Νέα Υόρκης - Μεσογείου και έμειναν γνωστά ως "Four Aces".
Δεξιά βλέπουμε το γιουγκοσλαβικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο PARTIZANKA που έχουμε ξαναδεί εδώ.
50866594747_7dae6e39ae_o2.jpg

Πιο δεξιά είναι το ΛΥΔΙΑ της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ. ενώ στο κάτω μέρος βλέπουμε το φορτηγό EXAMINER τύπου C3, επίσης της American Export και στο βάθος στο Φάληρο ένα αμερικάνικο αεροπλανοφόρο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Όταν ακόμα τα έργα αποκατάστασης των λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων από τις ζημιές του πολέμου ήταν σε εξέλιξη Γι'αυτό κ οι πρυμάτσες μπροστά στο λιμεναρχείο.

----------


## sv1xv

Πειραιάς - Δημαρχείο & αποβάθρες (1911). Ιστορικό ταχυδρομημένο εικονογραφημένο δελτάριο στο Wikimedia Commons.

----------

